# Ashton Shawlette Knit-A-Long (KAL) #2



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

The last two shawl pictures published are really nice work. Nice colours as well.

I am also lagging behind. Have had my email hijacked day befoire yesterday and had to get new email. Have been doctoring my computer with virus searches - none found - no malware found - so I am now getting new virus update as it is also now due. Figured out how to upload my Avatar finally by shrinking the size of my picture to 100x100 pixels approx. Worked like a charm. Now I have to figur out how to download pictures. Probably have to do the same. 

Still on row 11 chart 3 as I haven't had time to do any more knitting on it. - Oh Well - there is always Sunday Morning.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Seamus,

I am beginning chart two. I started the KAL late, and I have ripped so often that my yarn looks used.  I hope it gets easier as I continue to knit. I am sure it will. 

Hang in there and keep knitting. 

YarnLady


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

YarnLady,
Keep a watch for stitches hiding behind one another. This can happen when you have a decrease and a yo next to each other.
On my knitting it is usually that the yo crosses over the decreased stitch before it, so I got in the habit of looking for this on my purl rows to make sure I am not knitting/purling them together as one stitch.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

DanaKay,

I will have to check for stitches that may hide. Your are right, stitches could behind each other. I think this is the most difficult part of lace knitting....getting the correct number of stitches. My stitches look nice, but the lace is not going to line up if I keep getting the wrong count.

I will hang in there so I can eventually post my 
shawl. 

 


YarnLady


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> knittingNewbie,
> 
> I am not a beginning knitter, but I am new to shawls. Do you find that you often end a row with too many stitches or not enough? I put colored tap above the row I am knitting, and below the row, so the only row I see is the row I am working on and I still do not get the exact number of stitches. I am attributing this to being a new lace knitter, at least I hope that this is my problem. Has this happened to you as a Newbie?
> 
> YarnLady


YarnLady, I wrote up this little sheet for Carol earlier today and uploaded it to her "Ashton Errors" thread to help her check her work and make sure that she was reading her knitting as she was working the leaf bud motifs. I am linking it from the download button since I'm not on my work computer.

http://static.knittingparadise.com/...722-reading_your_knitting_leaf_bud_charts.pdf

I know you are an experienced knitter, but maybe thinking about the charts this way to check your work as you go may be helpful. If you make sure your leaf bud pattern stitches line up, and then just be careful on the purl back row to look for all those YOs and don't forget them (which you won't if you remember where you did them on the RS row previous.

Please make a note of the bottom section that is a little checklist (3 items only!) that you should be able to check off after each RS row you knit. I you do that, and then double check with your counting as well, I think you will be fine.

Let me know what you think about my little sheet and if it helps.

*Anyone else who is just starting the shawl and is new to charts will probably find that link helpful. To the rest of you, I'm sorry I didn't do it sooner.*


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Stevieland,

Thank you so much for the sheet on the Leaf Bud Motif. I know it is going to be a great help. Thank you for giving another perspective on how to look at the stitches. I didn't know about the knit stitches always being knit into the YO hole from the previous RS row. Thanks for this information.

I will check after every RS row with the check list. Tomorrow I will let you know how everything is lining up. 

Much appreciated,
YarnLady


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Yarn Lady - that is where I found most of my errors - when you do the knit together ones, and have hair in your yarn, they do exactly that - hide behind one another. I have discovered that if I run my finger along I can feel a bigger bump than should be there. Actually I'm getting used to unpicking now, and if I ever get my yarn, and if I ever get better at reading a chart, I shall be quite disappointed I don't have to unpick. Keep smiling, Ada. All you ladies have made such fabulous shawls.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Dee, thank you for the new sheet. It will come in handy when I make another shawl.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

seamus said:


> ....Actually I'm getting used to unpicking now, and if I ever get my yarn, and if I ever get better at reading a chart, I shall be quite disappointed I don't have to unpick...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That totally cracked me up!!! What a GREAT attitude!!!!!

P.S. If you keep knitting lace, you'll still have plenty of opportunity to unpick, believe me. I've never knit a shawl yet where I didn't get to "practise."


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Seamus,

I like your sense of humor. At first when I read your note I was so serious about my knitting that I took what you wrote literally about the hair. I was going to ask you if you had a cat.
  

Thanks for replying.. 

YarnLady


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

No you are not the only one. After speaking with Dee, I decided today to forget about using the alpaca that I have been struggling with and ordered another yarn. So I will probably take up last place. But, thank g-d, this is not a contest! Let's keep in touch through this KAL. After all, some people have to keep it going. marilyn p-k in Tucson, AZ



knittingnewbie said:


> To all those who have finished great job!!!! Your shawls are beautiful. I think I'm the only one who started when the KAL did that has not finished yet. Oh well, it is not a race after all and I am plugging away. I'm now on chart 3 just finished row 18 so I'm almost done with chart 3. I can't work on it tonight though cause I have to work an overnight shift so Boo but maybe I can get some extra done on it tomorrow. I would love to be finished with chart 3 tomorrow but we'll just have to see how tired I am.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> knittingnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > To all those who have finished great job!!!! Your shawls are beautiful. I think I'm the only one who started when the KAL did that has not finished yet. Oh well, it is not a race after all and I am plugging away. I'm now on chart 3 just finished row 18 so I'm almost done with chart 3. I can't work on it tonight though cause I have to work an overnight shift so Boo but maybe I can get some extra done on it tomorrow. I would love to be finished with chart 3 tomorrow but we'll just have to see how tired I am.
> ...


I did at first but after frogging many times and tinking quite a few I'm pretty much always on now. If I'm not I take out a row or two and do it again. (And I'm not too new, I've been knitting for two or three years)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have finally worked my way through all 132 pages of this thread. Have copied countless useful hints, that I now need to print up and read. I am still awaiting knitting needles (circular ones). I am planning knitting some sock yarn that I bought not knowing I had already bought the same colour. Maybe I will be the only one who has a matching shawl and socks. See, I am optimistic that I will be able to knit this shawl, especially since I will be following in the footsteps of so many others and learning from their observations and mistakes, or what mistakes to be looking out for. Just having read this thread I can't believe how much time Dee has spent answering everyone's questions. It was a wonderful feeling reading through the thread, and I was pushing myself trying to get it finished as I really want to start on this shawl. Now to go and print off the countless pages of notes I have copied and read those. Then hopefully I will be able to start in the next few days. I have a cable scarf I am currently working on that I want to finish before my Knitting Guild's meeting on Monday and then I hope to embark on this project. I think the mantra I have learned just from reading this thread is READ YOUR KNITTING. Can't wait to get started.

Sue


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Stevieland,

When I am purling, and come to a yarn over, the length of the yarnover is often longer than I think it should be to purl. My lace hole looks too large. Did I do the yarnover too loosely when I created it? Thanks for all suggestions.

YarnLady


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome Britgirl! Can't wait to see your work and what you think of our beautiful Ashton. I see you are prepared. Good for you.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Glad you are joining us Britgirl. Enjoy knitting your Ashton, even more wearing it when you have it completed! 
I actually did what you are going to do. 
I knit the shawlette and a pair of socks of the same yarn for one of my grand daughters. When I gave them, she said Oh so Cool!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Stevieland,
> 
> When I am purling, and come to a yarn over, the length of the yarnover is often longer than I think it should be to purl. My lace hole looks too large. Did I do the yarnover too loosely when I created it? Thanks for all suggestions.
> 
> YarnLady


This is normal. It usually happens when they are grouped. Try adjusting them on the purl side.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm on the second row (WS) of the last chart and my cable and needle just separated! I checked it before I started the row, but...I could cry! I think I'll wait a while before I touch it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Welcome Britgirl! Can't wait to see your work and what you think of our beautiful Ashton. I see you are prepared. Good for you.


Would you believe that I printed up 38 pages of hints etc to read through. That includes some pics of finished shawls. Hopefully I will get started reading on that and maybe making sense of them, highlight them or whatevers.
Sue


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Brit girl - I am a brit lady (old on the tooth) but I have never read a chart, nor used circular needles,as well as never knitted with lace yarn. I am not new to knitting either, but I'm finding that there is a lot to learn. You are ahead of the game with all your notes. I didn't do that, just jumped right in. I've jumped right out again a couple of times, but slowly and surely I shall get there, and so will you. I would guess you will get your shawlette finished before me. You will love learning lace and the beauty of it when finished. My whole family is still in Derbyshire vicinity. Just me here. Keep smiling, seamus.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

seamus said:


> Hi Brit girl - I am a brit lady (old on the tooth) but I have never read a chart, nor used circular needles,as well as never knitted with lace yarn. I am not new to knitting either, but I'm finding that there is a lot to learn. You are ahead of the game with all your notes. I didn't do that, just jumped right in. I've jumped right out again a couple of times, but slowly and surely I shall get there, and so will you. I would guess you will get your shawlette finished before me. You will love learning lace and the beauty of it when finished. My whole family is still in Derbyshire vicinity. Just me here. Keep smiling, seamus.


I have worked the odd chart, but always found it hard to keep my place. I think some people gave suggestions on that. I'm from North East England, well originally from Yorkshire but only lived there for one year. My family are from Sunderland/Durham area. Did have an aunt and family who moved down to Derby many years ago. I would like to get started on the shawlette in the next week and ideally would like to have it done early March (at least the knitting part), but don't know if that is doable or not, as I will be going home to UK for a couple of weeks then. Don't know how hard it would be to pick it up again if Ihad a couple weeks break. Well I am jumping ahead of the game, have to get it started first! Thanks for the encouragement.
Sue


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm so excited to be on row 5 of chart 4 and so near to finishing that I bought some yarn at LYS that was having a huge sale. So I bought Claudia Hand Painted Yarns, fingering 55 (55%silk, 45% merino wool). I bought 4 and each is 50 grms, 175 yds, the color is Oops. Needle size 1-3 US. I thought the colors would be great for Ashton. 
Can you tell me Dee what size needle to use with this and if I can do additional repeats of chart 2. Thanks for all your support. Everyone has made such beautiful shawls, I hope mine will be half as good.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I'm on the second row (WS) of the last chart and my cable and needle just separated! I checked it before I started the row, but...I could cry! I think I'll wait a while before I touch it.


If you are very careful you should be able to pick those right up. Set your knitting on a table so that it won't pull as you are working and pick them up with a needle that is several times smaller than what you are using. Then transfer them to your working needles. Good luck sweetie...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Stevieland,
> 
> When I am purling, and come to a yarn over, the length of the yarnover is often longer than I think it should be to purl. My lace hole looks too large. Did I do the yarnover too loosely when I created it? Thanks for all suggestions.
> 
> YarnLady


The YO seems way big when you purl it. It's nothing you are doing wrong. IMO, it is easier to just adjust the tension on your YOs when you are done before blocking, when you can do amazing things to your FO by just evening out the tension in any places that seem wonky with your trusty DPN. I do this as I knit sometimes if I am feeling really obsessive that day, but other times I just wait until the end.

But you can do this too: After the YO, the next stitch you make, after the stitch is completed, do a little extra tug before proceeding to make sure the YO didn't slacken up because the next stitch was knit loosely. That can be a lot of extra trouble to go to, particularly if you are fast, so I only do that if I notice some huge gaping YOs.

Also, I try to even out those YOs on the purl side. I'll purl the YO, and then the next stitch I will pull on the loop a little to grab some of the YO slack, purl that little looser stitch, and maybe pull a tad on the next one too. I do it automatically now I think, but I remember being completely obsessed by my YO problem when I was first knitting shawls.

And then I realized that no matter how screwed up it looks when you are done knitting it, you can just adjust all the uneven stitches with the aforementioned DPN at the end, block, and all will be well.

Trust me. ;-)



momrnbk said:


> I'm so excited to be on row 5 of chart 4 and so near to finishing that I bought some yarn at LYS that was having a huge sale. So I bought Claudia Hand Painted Yarns, fingering 55 (55%silk, 45% merino wool). I bought 4 and each is 50 grms, 175 yds, the color is Oops. Needle size 1-3 US. I thought the colors would be great for Ashton.
> Can you tell me Dee what size needle to use with this and if I can do additional repeats of chart 2. Thanks for all your support. Everyone has made such beautiful shawls, I hope mine will be half as good.


A US5 is fine with that. I am jealous, that is some gorgeous yarn! And yes, you can do additional repeats of chart 2. If you printed your pattern before late December, reprint it because I added info re: how to make the shawl larger.

Yours will be fabulous. :thumbup:



britgirl said:


> I have finally worked my way through all 132 pages of this thread. Have copied countless useful hints, that I now need to print up and read. I am still awaiting knitting needles (circular ones). I am planning knitting some sock yarn that I bought not knowing I had already bought the same colour. Maybe I will be the only one who has a matching shawl and socks. See, I am optimistic that I will be able to knit this shawl, especially since I will be following in the footsteps of so many others and learning from their observations and mistakes, or what mistakes to be looking out for. Just having read this thread I can't believe how much time Dee has spent answering everyone's questions. It was a wonderful feeling reading through the thread, and I was pushing myself trying to get it finished as I really want to start on this shawl. Now to go and print off the countless pages of notes I have copied and read those. Then hopefully I will be able to start in the next few days. I have a cable scarf I am currently working on that I want to finish before my Knitting Guild's meeting on Monday and then I hope to embark on this project. I think the mantra I have learned just from reading this thread is READ YOUR KNITTING. Can't wait to get started.
> 
> Sue


If you could get though 130+ pages of reading this thread, you certainly have what it takes to knit this shawl. I'm so glad you enjoyed it. Welcome!!!

I read that you printed out 38 pages of tips. My goodness. We are a chatty bunch, aren't we! Please make sure to print out that extra page I linked on the the page before this if you haven't.

Good luck. Looking forward to getting to know you.



EqLady said:


> I'm on the second row (WS) of the last chart and my cable and needle just separated! I checked it before I started the row, but...I could cry! I think I'll wait a while before I touch it.


Oh, I am SO SORRY!!!! I feel your pain.

I wish I could pick up those stitches for you, because I've pulled my needle out of and ripped out so many thousands of stitches I can put those loops back on with my eyes closed!!! I swear!!!

Think of it as being able to get practice with the inevitable.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

momrnbk said:


> I'm so excited to be on row 5 of chart 4 and so near to finishing that I bought some yarn at LYS that was having a huge sale. So I bought Claudia Hand Painted Yarns, fingering 55 (55%silk, 45% merino wool). I bought 4 and each is 50 grms, 175 yds, the color is Oops. Needle size 1-3 US. I thought the colors would be great for Ashton.
> Can you tell me Dee what size needle to use with this and if I can do additional repeats of chart 2. Thanks for all your support. Everyone has made such beautiful shawls, I hope mine will be half as good.


Enjoy, that yarn sounds wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Darn it, little people here want to eat! Down go the needles and just when I was on a roll too :lol:
Think I should get them all knitting and really involved and we can suspend the need for nourishment! Yeah.....Right!

Keep those Happy Knitting needles clicking! :thumbup:


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> momrnbk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so excited to be on row 5 of chart 4 and so near to finishing that I bought some yarn at LYS that was having a huge sale. So I bought Claudia Hand Painted Yarns, fingering 55 (55%silk, 45% merino wool). I bought 4 and each is 50 grms, 175 yds, the color is Oops. Needle size 1-3 US. I thought the colors would be great for Ashton.
> ...


It is beautiful. I'll share a confession- early on in my knitting I made a feather & fan pattern scarf with this and had this springy mess when I was done. What did I know about blocking, so I ironed it!!! Flattened that beauty right out. That's how I learned about blocking. Sometimes mistakes are the best instructor.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Well Shawlettes, I just finished blocking my Ashton. What a progress, not hard, but the first time for blocking and had to get down on my hands and knees on the floor and then getting back up OH MY! I think I should have blocked harder, but I am happy with it. Will post pictures when it dries. 

I already have yarn for Alexandra, excited about starting. I may also do another Ashton. In the meantime, I am finishing up some other projects.

This has been a fun experience and I have learned so much from Dee and from all of you who so kindly shared your expertise. Thank you to all.
Shirley


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh My, your poor scarf! :-(
You know though that was something some instructions said to do. I never could figure out how in the duce I was to lay out a piece put a damp cloth over it and press and have it blocked!
Perhaps it was because so much of the yarns were of an acrylic nature. 
Thank goodness for all the lovely yarns we have to play with now.
Doilies were no problem, I used sugar water starch for them and pulled into shape as they set, sometimes pinned.
Confession is good for the soul. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Well Shawlettes, I just finished blocking my Ashton. What a progress, not hard, but the first time for blocking and had to get down on my hands and knees on the floor and then getting back up OH MY! I think I should have blocked harder, but I am happy with it. Will post pictures when it dries.
> 
> I already have yarn for Alexandra, excited about starting. I may also do another Ashton. In the meantime, I am finishing up some other projects.
> 
> ...


Shirley, it's been a real pleasure having you here. I can't wait to see the shawl!!!

It does not get any easier as time goes by to get on our hands and knees to block these, does it? But wait, you are right, the hardest part is indeed getting up!!!!

About a year or so ago, I fell into a hole in a parking lot that was hidden by brush and badly sprained my knee. I remember being sprawled on the ground with my leg twisted not a good way, and the first and only thing I thought about was "oh, no!!! How will I block that shawl I just finished?"


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Googled the Claudia hand painted yarn. That is some really nice looking yarn.
Looked at the 100% Merino and the 55% silk/45% merino blend. Beautiful!
Momrnbk, That will be some shawl.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Stevieland,

I want to thank you for the notes you made yesterday. I have been following them closely, and I check each stitch as I finish a row. I count and recount. 

One thing I have been doing that may have caused my difficulties was that I would take my stitches off the needle when I made a mistake. I doubt I put them in the correct place after fixing the stitch. I will not take off the stitches from the needles any longer. Tinking is fine, but I was sliding all the stiches off at one time. Not a good thing to do!!! 

I wanted to ask if you have to block a shawl everytime you wash it?

Thank you for taking the time to teach a late comer in this KAL. 

Gratefully,
Yarnlady


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Yarnlady, I am a newcome to charts/shawls and feel exactly like you when taking stitches off the needle, what I've found that makes things a bit easier is, I sit at a table which has a chenille table cloth (Not smooth/slippy). With my work on the table I take my stitches off and lay the shawl out as flat as I can without pulling it. I then take a fine needle or pin etc., and gently pull back the stitches as I go along the row and count. I can also put them back on the needle this way. I have to smile to myself as this is telling me how many times my work has been on and off the needles! The Help chart which Dee has given us is a great help but I'm a bit dense sometimes and still have to keep sending pictures and asking questions!  Determined to get there in the end though :thumbup:


----------



## wreni (Dec 6, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> The last two shawl pictures published are really nice work. Nice colours as well.
> 
> I am also lagging behind. Have had my email hijacked day befoire yesterday and had to get new email. Have been doctoring my computer with virus searches - none found - no malware found - so I am now getting new virus update as it is also now due. Figured out how to upload my Avatar finally by shrinking the size of my picture to 100x100 pixels approx. Worked like a charm. Now I have to figur out how to download pictures. Probably have to do the same.
> 
> Still on row 11 chart 3 as I haven't had time to do any more knitting on it. - Oh Well - there is always Sunday Morning.


Blue Butterfly, I just had my email account hacked into and hijacked as well, about 3 days ago. I had to create a new email account. I deleted the old account. Everyone, be careful, there is a bug going round.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Dee, Thinking ahead to the next project, I have some Elann Baby Lace Merino, 50/50 Alpaca/Merino, lace weight 2/22, 50 grams, 600 yards. Using the calculations you provided earlier, this would be an Extra Fine Lace Weight. Is this too fine for Alexandra? Or any of your other patterns?


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Wreni - My husband pointed out that I needed to put a picture into my sign in page and this is to verify it is really the right email account when I go into my account. If it isn't the right account page the picture will either not appear or it will be different - at least I think that is the right explanation. I am also setting up a second account that I don't use so that if I have to recover my password I have a second email address for the yahoo, or hotmail or G mail to reply to and I can retrieve their message from. Didn't have that before. I think I still have to take my computer out to a professional to get some help getting my other email accounts from. But this has to wait until my hubby returns from his holiday. I don't drive because of my eyesight. 

Got to row 13 chart 3 and discovered I had 1 extra stitch in each repeat section so have tinked out 3 rows. During the tinking out I droped a couple of stitches which went down a row or two so still tinking. I guess row 13 is unlucky but can't avoid it. Son of a gun!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Dee, Thinking ahead to the next project, I have some Elann Baby Lace Merino, 50/50 Alpaca/Merino, lace weight 2/22, 50 grams, 600 yards. Using the calculations you provided earlier, this would be an Extra Fine Lace Weight. Is this too fine for Alexandra? Or any of your other patterns?


I personally would not use that for Alexandra. It would probably look okay, but the design is more texture driven so that is why fingering weight yarn is recommended.

Out of my other patterns, I think that Edwina would look the best followed by Elizabeth. I don't recommend it for Wilshire.

Have you ever worked with that yarn before? I find that Alpaca is harder to control than regular wool since it is not as elastic. Plus that is very fine lace yarn. You might want to save that for a few shawls from now if you are not used to it.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Carol (UK),

Thank you for your suggestion as to how to take off stitches from a needle. I am sure as I get more experience with fixing mistakes, it won't be as difficult. Laying it down on a table as you suggested, sounds like it would be so much easier. Using a pin to remove the stitches very gently sounds like the way to go. Presently, I gently pull each stitch, and many times I lose the head of the stitch and end up having to find it and make another correction.

Take you again for your insight.. and WELCOME!

Kind regards,
Yarnlady


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Exactly what I needed, Dee. For Ashton, I'm using Shalimar Yarns Breathless (75/15/10 Merino, Cashmere, Silk) and I love it! From what you've said, the higher the percentage of merino the better? The Zephyr 2/18 is 50/50 wool silk is OK for Alexandra?


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Please bear with me. I am trying to send a picture to see if it will work. This is the beginning of my Ashton Shaw. I am now much further.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Please bear with me. I am trying to send a picture to see if it will work. This is the beginning of my Ashton Shaw. I am now much further.


That looks great! I love those colors. Those dark blues/greens/purples are my favorites. This is going to be stunning.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

BlueButterfly,

I love the yarn you are using...all my favorite colors. Your Ashton looks great. I need to post mine, but I have to dig out my camera....I hardly take pictures these days.
Nice job knitting!!

Yarnlady


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Dee. I am in the process of ripping back 4 rows. I was getting on fine until I hit row 13 of chart 3. I don't know why I had the extra stitch before the yo, k1, yo in the blue repeat. White beginning and last white sections seemed OK. I have 7 repeats of chart 2 and my stitch count on row 7 of chart 3 was 135 on the right and also on the left side. I assumed I was right but you know what assumed can mean. I am sort of quoting what an old Manager said to me. Sometimes its true. However after ripping out 4 rows and figuring out where to start again and checking berfore I start I may end up with a different count again and maybe the right one this time. I would like you opinion on row 13 if you can give one at this point.

I am still working on the picture thing with Admin. I am wondering if changing email acounts has worked out better for me.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Yarn Lady - my yarn is Regia. It is OK but the dark colour is hard on my eyes. I suffer from dry eye. There is a lighter shade of this colouring but they did not have it when I bought my yarn. I also bought 2 balls because I did not want to run the chance of running short right at the end and it looks like I did the right thing as my ball is getting pretty small now. I can always knit anklet socks out of whatever is left of the second ball. Will certainly match my shawl. I could also knit some wristlets too.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

BlueButterfly,

I love blues, purples, lavendar, etc. They are my favorites, but I don't always use them....it depends on the project. I am using Madelinetosh Light, in the color Forestry. It is an intense blue green and I love it. However, I was using a lighter color yarn and I believe I should have stuck with the color. It is a bit harder to see the darker colors as you have said. I know about the dry eye, I wear reading glasses and I can't see the pattern without them. 

I wouldn't know how to begin knitting socks. I have crocheted most of my life, and learning to knit has been a real challenge. I am going to continue since I love knitted shawls much better than crocheted. The beauty of a knitted shawl surpasses everything I have seen. I have knitted scarves, hats, blankets, wash cloths, etc....so I believe I am ready to conquer the shawl, yet it hasn't been easy.

Happy knitting,
Yarnlady


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Yarn Lady - I have knitted large Christmas stockings for a customer - 8 socks in all - but have not knitted regular socks. I'm sure I could but just have not done it. There is a sock KAL that started the 1st of February on Ravelry and I was going to start it but I thought I had enough on my table right now. I believe they were socks that were started at the toe with a Turkish cast on. I have also used a Turkish cast on once for something but forget what. It wasn't really that hard as I can remember.

I also crochet and have made several shawls. Also hats, scarves. Knitting is my favourite hobby though. My favouite colours are deep colours such as maroon, teal, navy and black. Makes it hard on the eyes lately. I also have to wear glasses for needlework. Can't even go for a walk with out my bi-focals.

Well - happy knitting to you also.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Thanks Dee. I am in the process of ripping back 4 rows. I was getting on fine until I hit row 13 of chart 3. I don't know why I had the extra stitch before the yo, k1, yo in the blue repeat. White beginning and last white sections seemed OK. I have 7 repeats of chart 2 and my stitch count on row 7 of chart 3 was 135 on the right and also on the left side. I assumed I was right but you know what assumed can mean. I am sort of quoting what an old Manager said to me. Sometimes its true. However after ripping out 4 rows and figuring out where to start again and checking berfore I start I may end up with a different count again and maybe the right one this time. I would like you opinion on row 13 if you can give one at this point.
> 
> I am still working on the picture thing with Admin. I am wondering if changing email acounts has worked out better for me.


Do you want to try to email the picture to me at the email address that is on the bottom of the pattern?

I just PMed some Chart 3 row counts, but let me post them here if I had not already, and after 130+ pages, I can't remember what the heck I've posted at this point!

Chart 3 row counts

1 - 207
3 - 207
5 - 211
7 - 215
9 - 219
11 - 223
13 - 231
15 - 235
17 - 239
19 - 243
21 - 247
23 - 255


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I looked back into the forum notes and found these counts but have been trying to send my new email address to family and friends and haven't gone back to the shawl.

I am assuming these counts are for the full row of chart 3 pattern . Are these counts for the original pattern repeat? If so I will just add on the extra stitch increases for the 7 repeats and that will give me my checking count for where I am. Thanks for your help. I will use the PM at the end of the pattern if I need to. I don't think I copied the pattern the second time after you changed it in regards to repeats of leaf pattrn. Since there is a copy of the shawl pattern on Ravelry I will get it from there. No problem. 

Thanks again. Anne


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, they are for the original 5x Chart 2. Just add the 48 st and you are good to go.

The most recent version here on this site also. Just re-download it.

good luck



BlueButterfly said:


> I looked back into the forum notes and found these counts but have been trying to send my new email address to family and friends and haven't gone back to the shawl.
> 
> I am assuming these counts are for the full row of chart 3 pattern . Are these counts for the original pattern repeat? If so I will just add on the extra stitch increases for the 7 repeats and that will give me my checking count for where I am. Thanks for your help. I will use the PM at the end of the pattern if I need to. I don't think I copied the pattern the second time after you changed it in regards to repeats of leaf pattrn. Since there is a copy of the shawl pattern on Ravelry I will get it from there. No problem.
> 
> Thanks again. Anne


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Dee, I'm having trouble with chart #2 theleaf bud one. I been back to chart 2 -3 times this afternoon and am still confused. I seem to have the right count when I go to the leaf bud chart, but don't enough room to get the extra purple part in there, but have too much room without it. I know Im doing something silly. You keep smiling - Ada.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, altough I did not watch the Game... I did work on my shawl. I had finished 4 round on chart 2 when I found a big mistake. Thank God for life lines. I frogged it, re knit what I frogged and guess what, I made the same mistake again. 
NOTE: Do not try to play "tea party" with a 3 year old granddaughter while counting. LOL
Starting again..


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Can you be a bit more specific?

Are you saying that you have the correct 59 total stitches on your needles before you proceed to Chart 2? and then you don't have enough stitches to complete the chart?

Are you following the tutorial and doing exactly what it says to do in the proper order?

And I'm not sure what the purple part is? Do you mean the blue part? (I know printers vary.)

Let's start with that info and then see if we can figure it out. If not, you may have to post a pic.



seamus said:


> Dee, I'm having trouble with chart #2 theleaf bud one. I been back to chart 2 -3 times this afternoon and am still confused. I seem to have the right count when I go to the leaf bud chart, but don't enough room to get the extra purple part in there, but have too much room without it. I know Im doing something silly. You keep smiling - Ada.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

My Ashton is coming along! I went with a slightly thicker yarn, but I love the way it is turning out. I'm a little further than this now, only a few rows to go!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Gemfire said:


> My Ashton is coming along! I went with a slightly thicker yarn, but I love the way it is turning out. I'm a little further than this now, only a few rows to go!


Hi! And welcome, although you are almost finished! Gemfire, this is lovely. That color, I love it. This is going to block beautifully and the texture of the leaf border is going to look great. Please post a pic when it is all done.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I love the color of this one. Makes me want to start another, yet I am not finish with the one on the needles now.;(


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, I finally did it. I trashed the beautiful (ha) baby alpaca yarn that I was using for Ashton and ordered yarn that I will be able to see more clearly. I will probably be the last one to begin. Boo Hoo


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Gemfire said:
> 
> 
> > My Ashton is coming along! I went with a slightly thicker yarn, but I love the way it is turning out. I'm a little further than this now, only a few rows to go!
> ...


Thanks Stevieland! I tend to do a lot of lurking, so I've been following the KAL for a while. I'm using LB Collections Superwash Merino, and I'm hoping it will block okay. My first lace project! I've learned so much from this pattern. When I finally had to take out all of my markers, and rely on my "knit reading" in Chart 3, I almost freaked, but I took a deep breath, went slowly, and now it almost seems like second nature.

Thanks so much for all of the help you provided me, even though you didn't know I was here. lol. You explained everything so well and that really helped me with this first project. I can see many more in my future.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Gemfire said:


> My Ashton is coming along! I went with a slightly thicker yarn, but I love the way it is turning out. I'm a little further than this now, only a few rows to go!


Mmmm, beautiful color. Can't wait to see the finished product. What is the yarn?


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

beadness said:


> Gemfire said:
> 
> 
> > My Ashton is coming along! I went with a slightly thicker yarn, but I love the way it is turning out. I'm a little further than this now, only a few rows to go!
> ...


It's LB Collections Superwash Merino Wild Berry. I did have some issues with one of the skeins though. There were several badly spliced areas, and several places where one or two of the plies were broken, and two places where the yarn was cut completely. The other skein was fine, so it may have just been bad luck. Lion Brand has said they will replace the skein if I mail them the wrapper. I hope it's just a fluke because I have several other skeins of different colors in my stash, and I really love the way the yarn feels!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

beadness said:


> Gemfire said:
> 
> 
> > My Ashton is coming along! I went with a slightly thicker yarn, but I love the way it is turning out. I'm a little further than this now, only a few rows to go!
> ...


Gemfire, As soon as I hit send I saw your message appear saying what you used. I love the look of that yarn and the funny thing is I just frogged a project I had started using it because the pattern called for larger needles to get gauge and I didn't like the floppiness of the fabric. I wanted to knit something else with it with smaller needles because the yarn is really nice. It's perfect for a scarf because it feels so nice up against your face and neck.

What method are you using to join ends? Those skeins are only 87 yards long so you must have joined a number of times. This shawlette gets blocked pretty hard so those joins better be placed well and really strong. How many skeins do you think you'll use?


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

I did have that happen with one of my skeins, too. I only have four and haven't opened the fourth one up yet. That's kind of why I asked that question about joins, because my reballed yarn now has a number of joins in it. That is the same color I have.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Beadness, the LB Collections Superwash Merino (http://lbcollection.lionbrand.com/lbc/lbCollectionSuperwashMerino.html) is actually 306 yards per skein, so it will only take 2 skeins. I have a total of three joins because of yarn trouble. I ended up frogging a portion because of having four joins only a row or two apart. I used a braided join for one, but I wasn't sure I liked the way that looked, so for the next one, I just held the two ends together for 4-5 stitches. Hopefully it will hold up!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Gemfire said:


> Beadness, the LB Collections Superwash Merino (http://lbcollection.lionbrand.com/lbc/lbCollectionSuperwashMerino.html) is actually 306 yards per skein, so it will only take 2 skeins. I have a total of three joins because of yarn trouble. I ended up frogging a portion because of having four joins only a row or two apart. I used a braided join for one, but I wasn't sure I liked the way that looked, so for the next one, I just held the two ends together for 4-5 stitches. Hopefully it will hold up!


Mine _is_ different. It's Lion Brand Superwash Merino Cashmere. It's only 87 yards and listed as a #4 weight or Worsted, 17 st = 4 inches. I would have bought more but couldn't find any more with the same dye lot. It's extremely soft and would probably make a wonderful little shawlette. I just don't think I've got enough for this pattern, only 348 yards. I do want to use it for something around my neck though because it's so squishy and soft.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, that explains it! I also have some of the Merino Cashmere, and it does feel lovely. I haven't decided what to make with mine yet. 

It looks lie I'll be using most of my two 306 yard skeins, so 348 yards would not be enough.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I just ordered my yarn for Alexandria. Cascade Heritage Silk in Cerulean. I hope that will work okay. Will it Dee?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

knittingnewbie said:


> I just ordered my yarn for Alexandria. Cascade Heritage Silk in Cerulean. I hope that will work okay. Will it Dee?


It will be fantastic in that yarn. What a great color!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I am not at all sure of LionBrand's quality control. I have used perfect Homespun and then recently I was making a jacket for a 4 year old and the Homespun was horrible. I took on skein back to Michaels. Don't know if it was that batch or color or what.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> knittingnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered my yarn for Alexandria. Cascade Heritage Silk in Cerulean. I hope that will work okay. Will it Dee?
> ...


Yes, I fell in love with the color! So glad it will work for Alexandria. I can't wait to get it in the mail. I also bought a hand operated ball winder. After the fiasco I had getting the yarn I got for Ashton into a decent ball and losing some of the yarn to tangles after hours of working on it I decided if I'm going to knit lace I NEED a ball winder!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I took the leap today and started on my 
Ashton. I didn't want to wait any longer for my needles coming in the mail so went and bought a pair locally. Of course, after I had started, all the needles I had ordered, arrived in the mail. I have finished chart 1 now and getting ready to put in a lifeline. I had to frog a couple of times as I kept forgetting to put in a yo at the end of the row, so I am keeping a close eye on that too. I also was having problems with my markers and finished up removing the ones by the border. I may even remove the ones around the centre stitch, but for now they are staying in place. I took advantage of people's ideas, like buying a magnetic board to hold the pattern and using two of the magnetic strips to highlight the row I was working on, and have found that very helpful so far. I am just happy that I have the right count at the end of Chart 1. Hopefully tomorrow I will make some more progress.
Sue


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

YGG! Keep on keeping on.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Britgirl,
Great start! Keep up the good work! Looking forward to seeing your Ashton when completed.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Britgirl..... :thumbup: It gets better and easier...promise!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Beautiful color, beautiful work, you're almost done and we've barely heard from you. You're a Shawlette for sure.


Gemfire said:


> My Ashton is coming along! I went with a slightly thicker yarn, but I love the way it is turning out. I'm a little further than this now, only a few rows to go!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

That is going to be one stunning shawl when you finish! I am looking forward to seeing the completed beauty. Congratulations on the progress you've made.


BlueButterfly said:


> Please bear with me. I am trying to send a picture to see if it will work. This is the beginning of my Ashton Shaw. I am now much further.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, I have ripped out 4 rows of my Ashton, and am at row 10 of chart 3. Tomorrow I am going to check my stitch count and continue on. 

I was rather unsettled so went out and bought my wool for the Alexandra shawl. I got it at my LYS and it is "String Theory" Hand Dyed Yrn, Caper Stock in Black Cherry. I was concerned about it having blotches so did a small knitted sample and it is more like a suttle tweed with an extremely fine short line. I am totaly smitten with the colour. 3 balls 400 yds each 80% superwash merino wool 10% cashmere 10% nylon. Feels wonderful.

I also started a second Ashton (what was I thinking!) from another ball of Regia which is a reddish shade with a shot of purple and black running through it. I have made it up to row 5 of chart 2 and so far I am liking the colour. I just don't know when I will finish.

I also want to knit a shawl or caplet for a friend who is undergoing radiation treatment. I have 6 balls of Bernat Alpaca which requires 6 mm needles. I am wondering if I should knit th leaf bud part of the Ashton with it and put a small edging around the outside when finished if this will work? Any suggestions?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

We are warning people about putting their emails on this site instead of going into the PM. So please go careful with advertising your email addresses.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, BlueButterfly, You are on a roll! The yarn for Alexandra sounds wonderful.
Looking forward to seeing your Ashtons when you get them completed.
I think it would be easier to just make your friend an Ashton using that yarn. Maybe go up a couple of needle sizes. 
I don't have a ball of the Bernat Alpaca close at hand, so don't remember off hand how many yards are in a ball, but I am thinking with 6 balls and an US8 or US9 needle for the lace affect, you should be able to have a nice shawl with just the 5 repeats of Chart 2. 
Maybe Dee will have some thoughts on the subject.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

mavisb said:


> We are warning people about putting their emails on this site instead of going into the PM. So please go careful with advertising your email addresses.


Thank you for the information mavisb. You live in the same area as David Reidy of Sticks and Strings fame with his podcast. I hope I spelled his last name correctly. As he describes it, the Blue Mountains sounds like a lovely place to live.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

It is beautiful and I love the mountains. If you ever come to Australia you must visit Katoomba where the Blue mountains are at their best. The mountains are covered with a blue hue (hence its names) from the trees that grow there.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

DanaKay - Thanks for the suggestion. The yarn ball calls for 6 mm needles. The yarn is like a chunky weight. I would like to get the shawl done SAP as I have dawdled around enough with this idea so need to get it done quick. I think that the 5x bud pattern is good. She doesn't knit and has no idea how to block so need somethng she can just hand wash and lay out to dry. I was going to teach her to knit a long time ago but she says she doesn't like doing any kind of crafts. 

Danakay and MAVISB

I have been to the Blue Mountains - Jenolin Caves(?) in 1988. Very beautiful country. Caves weren't open so was not able to see inside them. Loved OZ


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Finished and on the blocking mats!! Sorry about the wild colored mats, but I was just so thrilled that I couldn't wait to photograph it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks beautiful! You have done a great job.
Sue


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

That's so pretty! My boards are bright colors too so don't worry about it. You did a great job. I am getting ready to start row 5 of chart 4. I can't wait to see mine all done I can just imagine how excited you are.


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Gemfire said:


> Finished and on the blocking mats!! Sorry about the wild colored mats, but I was just so thrilled that I couldn't wait to photograph it.


It is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations! I love the color and the stiches show well!

I don't know if I am ever going to finish my Ashton. I think my brain is wonky. I read the pattern and my hands seem to be doin their own thing. i have ripped mine out for the third time and restarted. So sad :-( However I am determined to keep trying!


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

marilynnej said:


> Gemfire said:
> 
> 
> > Finished and on the blocking mats!! Sorry about the wild colored mats, but I was just so thrilled that I couldn't wait to photograph it.
> ...


I don't know how many times I ripped mine out when I first started my Ashton. It must have been over ten times. Now I only have 14 rows to go if I can do it so can you!!! Keep your determined spirit!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Beautiful! Great job gemfire and the color is delightful.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

marilynnej said:


> Gemfire said:
> 
> 
> > Finished and on the blocking mats!! Sorry about the wild colored mats, but I was just so thrilled that I couldn't wait to photograph it.
> ...


Why don't you go into more detail about what the problem seems to be? If you would like to knit a chart and then post a pic with your stitch count, it might be helpful. I don't mind walking you through row by row if necessary.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Gemfire said:


> Finished and on the blocking mats!! Sorry about the wild colored mats, but I was just so thrilled that I couldn't wait to photograph it.


Gorgeous!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
The color, and your stitches--so pretty. Wonderful shawl! I really am running out of adjectives here.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Can one be a Shawlette and never have frogged?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

marilynnej said:


> Gemfire said:
> 
> 
> > Finished and on the blocking mats!! Sorry about the wild colored mats, but I was just so thrilled that I couldn't wait to photograph it.
> ...


Marilyn, I have that problem sometimes, and the only way I can overcome it is to focus my attention and count the stitches if I'm doing just plain stockinette, or say to myself what stitch I'm currently knitting in sequence of the pattern, forcing my eyes to focus right on what I'm doing, how I'm forming each stitch. I'm in control, not my body! AND I force myself to knit slowly. It's becoming habit now and I can speed up, especially during stockinette rows and purl rows, but sometimes if I'm tired, it's difficult to focus, and I just then have to stop for awhile, or for the day. I call it "brain freeze." I don't know if this is quite the problem you're having, but if it is, perhaps the above will be of some help to you.

Gemfire, your shawl is just beautiful! Great color. Doesn't it feel good to get done?!?!? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Why don't you go into more detail about what the problem seems to be? If you would like to knit a chart and then post a pic with your stitch count, it might be helpful. I don't mind walking you through row by row if necessary.[/quote]

Dee, your patience and incredible willingness to work out every tiny problem is beyond admirable. And the encouragement you give is awe-inspiring. On behalf of everyone (Shawlettes), I can't thank you enough for what you are doing for this knitting community.

Gemfire. OMgoodness, what a spectacular color and perfect knitting. The color certainly personifies your name to a tee.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful...you did an excellent job. You used a very pretty color.

I think I have ripped my shawl back over ten times. However, I got some great advice from Dee, and I completed the first chart!! I only had to rip one row out. I have started working chart two. I am glad I stayed with it. I love MadelineTosh's Light yarn since I can knit much better with it. Her line of fingering yarn is a bit too thin for me, so I changed yarns. Eventually as I complete several projects I may go back to Tosh's fingering yarn and see if is easier to work with. I need more lace experience.

I want to thank everyone who helped me with Chart 1. Dee you are a "special teacher". Thank you! 

Yarnlady


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahantas, that was very nice. I am blushing.



YarnLady said:


> Your shawl is beautiful...you did an excellent job. You used a very pretty color.
> 
> I think I have ripped my shawl back over ten times. However, I got some great advice from Dee, and I completed the first chart!! I only had to rip one row out. I have started working chart two. I am glad I stayed with it. I love MadelineTosh's Light yarn since I can knit much better with it. Her line of fingering yarn is a bit too thin for me, so I changed yarns. Eventually as I complete several projects I may go back to Tosh's fingering yarn and see if is easier to work with. I need more lace experience.
> 
> ...


Yay!! I am so excited that you completed the first chart. Good for you. I am very proud of you that you kept at it, not quitting, and experimenting with yarn weight until you found something that worked for you. I think you are going to end up with a lovely shawl, and it will mean even more to you since you will know how much hard work went into achieiving your goal.

Again ladies.... frogging is just an excuse for more glorious knitting!!! Rip it, rip it...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Gemfire - lookin good! - Love the colour


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Well, I have ripped out 4 rows of my Ashton, and am at row 10 of chart 3. Tomorrow I am going to check my stitch count and continue on.
> 
> I was rather unsettled so went out and bought my wool for the Alexandra shawl. I got it at my LYS and it is "String Theory" Hand Dyed Yrn, Caper Stock in Black Cherry. I was concerned about it having blotches so did a small knitted sample and it is more like a suttle tweed with an extremely fine short line. I am totaly smitten with the colour. 3 balls 400 yds each 80% superwash merino wool 10% cashmere 10% nylon. Feels wonderful.
> 
> ...


Black cherry, yummy!! Sounds perfect.

Can you give me the yardage and weight to of the Bernat Alpaca? Are you saying to knit the leaf bud and then dispense with charts 3 and 4 and just edge it then? That would work. You could throw come garter on the edge, maybe a row or two of garter, an eyelet section and a few more garter rows at the end, something like that?
____________________

*marilynnej and yarnlady:*

I posted this a few pages ago and you may have it already, but here is a download for a help page that goes into detail about how to make sure your little leaf buds line up. I changed a couple of words in this version based upon feedback from my last download.

Why not download this and add it to the pattern for some more info that might guide you as you knit...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I just finished doing the 2nd chart for the third time and am quite happy with my progress. Had a problem when my count was off until I realized that I was jumping the gun and knitting row 7 instead of row 5. Fortunately that became apparent before I hit the centre, so was able to tink it. I am going out tonight so I think I am done for the day, although I would like to try and put in another lifeline today, so that I am ready to start on the fourth repeat tomorrow. I work well when it is just me and the sleeping dogs, as I can do my little chant and count without any interruptions. I do feel like after a while I really feel a rhythm to it, as I anticipate what is coming up and go with the flow. When I first started and had problems within the first couple of rows (careless on my part) I wondered if I would make any progress, but now it seems to be proceeding smoothly and I am enjoying it. 
Sue


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well I just finished doing the 2nd chart for the third time and am quite happy with my progress. Had a problem when my count was off until I realized that I was jumping the gun and knitting row 7 instead of row 5. Fortunately that became apparent before I hit the centre, so was able to tink it. I am going out tonight so I think I am done for the day, although I would like to try and put in another lifeline today, so that I am ready to start on the fourth repeat tomorrow. I work well when it is just me and the sleeping dogs, as I can do my little chant and count without any interruptions. I do feel like after a while I really feel a rhythm to it, as I anticipate what is coming up and go with the flow. When I first started and had problems within the first couple of rows (careless on my part) I wondered if I would make any progress, but now it seems to be proceeding smoothly and I am enjoying it.
> Sue


That is great news!


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It does feel wonderful to be done. As most of us did, I did A LOT of frogging. I learned to love lifelines and I learned how to correct small mistakes before they became disasters. Although at one point I got a little over confident and didn't put in a lifeline right away when I got to chart 4. I ended up ripping all the way back to the lifeline at the beginning of chart 3 when my trying to 'fix' an error went very very wrong. Lesson learned!

Once I learned to read my knitting, everything started to make sense in my head and I didn't have to think about each stitch so much. That's when everything clicked and I didn't feel like I was knitting blind. Removing all of those stitch markers when I got to Chart 3 (I had one between each repeat) was scary, but once I got over the panic I think it was easier without them.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Gemfire said:


> ......Removing all of those stitch markers when I got to Chart 3 (I had one between each repeat) was scary, but once I got over the panic I think it was easier without them.


What you said!!!!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Stevieland,

There is 120 yards in the ball of Bernat Alpaca. I have got as far as the end of the first graph. It looks good so far. It is going to be fun weaving in or doing Russian join. Your suggestion sounds good I had also thought of putting a small leaf pattern on the edge if I have enough yarn but if I don't have enough I will be doing the plain knit edge with eyelets. Will send a picture when I get finished - which I hope is soon. Thank you.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Gemfire said:


> Finished and on the blocking mats!! Sorry about the wild colored mats, but I was just so thrilled that I couldn't wait to photograph it.


Absolutely Lovely!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

The fourth time was a charm for me! I'll do the last row and bind off tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Stevieland - I forgot to tell you the weight - 100g/3.5 oz per ball
70% Acrylic, 30% Alpaca US needle size recommended is 10.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Stevieland - I forgot to tell you the weight - 100g/3.5 oz per ball
> 70% Acrylic, 30% Alpaca US needle size recommended is 10.





BlueButterfly said:


> Stevieland - I forgot to tell you the weight - 100g/3.5 oz per ball
> 70% Acrylic, 30% Alpaca US needle size recommended is 10.


So that is a bit heavier than worsted. You have like 720 yards. I think you could maybe do maybe two or three repeats of the leaf bud and go onto the final charts if you like. It just depends on the look you are going for. It would look cute too doing what you suggested.


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Knittingnewbie, Stevieland, & Cathyann
Thank you so much for your comments and support! I have been following along to all of the awesome tips, tricks, and advice. In the end I think that Cathyann is correct. I have limited time to work on my shawl and when I do, I have so many distractions at home and am in such a hurry that I make a mistake somewhere, find it later (usually after I have pulled out the lifeline) and end up pulling it apart. I just need to slow down and really pay attention. This last time I made it half way through chart 3. The good news is that after all of this frogging I am really starting to understand what it means to be able to read your knitting so this time around things seem to be lining up with much less effort. I am counting, counting, counting! Dont worry. I will get there!

Stevieland,
Thank you for the download. This looks like it will help a lot! Thank you for being there and coaching us all along.
So far I have made it through chart 2, 3rd time and things are looking much better.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

I am so confused! I am making my second Ashton and this one I made (I thought) seven repeats instead of the five. Now I am starting the chart 2a and can't seem to make the numbers jive? Should I maybe just do it and not worry about how many stitches I have? I probably will come out ok and I am making it to difficult. What do you think? I have 113 sts each side. that is counting the 4 beginning sts. but not the center. thanks in advance


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Stevieland,

Thank you for the download. I appreciate it very much. 

Yarnlady


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Stevieland - Yes it is marked Bulky - just noticed that. I am making it as simple as possible as she is not a "fancy" person. I am mainly concerned that she has warmth from it. So plainer edge. It is what they call "natural" colour - looks just like cream to me, so will match anything she wears. I am also hoping to do a hat for her but not from the same wool. So far the knitted part I have don lays nice without puckering up, probably because the yarn is also very soft. I hope it looks good after washing. I have not used this yarn before. - Well - on to the knitting, and supper.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

SandyC said:


> I am so confused! I am making my second Ashton and this one I made (I thought) seven repeats instead of the five. Now I am starting the chart 2a and can't seem to make the numbers jive? Should I maybe just do it and not worry about how many stitches I have? I probably will come out ok and I am making it to difficult. What do you think? I have 113 sts each side. that is counting the 4 beginning sts. but not the center. thanks in advance


That is the correct amount of stitches. Add 48 to the numbers in red for the 7x size makes 227 total stitches minus 1 for center = 226 /2 = 113!!! Yahoo!!!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks so much Dee, I knew you would tell me quickly and I could get going again. I appreciate it. I thought about it for for long got myself confused. thanks again


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm feel so much better Marilynn, my head must be where yours is. I can't tell you how many times I have undone mine. Just when I think I'm getting somewhere, I see another mistake I made way down. So undo all I just did and start again. Don't worry when we get to our next shawl we will be very good (almost perfect) shawl knitters, right? Ada


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

your ashton is just gorgeous! I loooovvvveee the color!!!



Gemfire said:


> Finished and on the blocking mats!! Sorry about the wild colored mats, but I was just so thrilled that I couldn't wait to photograph it.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Gemfire,
Very nice knitting and such a fabulous color. Wear it proudly. Nice blocking too!:thumbup:


----------



## scarfzini (Jan 22, 2011)

I need help , i am doing chart 2 , 2nd time i did white area one time and blue area 2 times then white area but there is not enough stitches
second time i did 10 knit after 10 knit there is only two stitches, it should be 4 right?


----------



## EweWho (Feb 9, 2011)

Gemfire, that shawl is absolutely beautiful!! 

The more I see the beautiful shawls that are all one color, or subtle tones, the less I like mine. LOL The stripes don't show off the pattern enough for my liking. I'm almost finished with my second Ashton (done with Chroma from KnitPicks) and while I love the colors, I really wish I had gotten one that was not so colorful.

Is there somewhere that has the amount of yarn needed for Alexandra? I see everyone telling what they are getting, but no amounts. I'm itching to go to the local yarn shop and find something for mine. This one is for lace yarn, right?


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Regina,
Alexandra is designed for fingering weight yarn, same as Ashton. Two balls of yarn should do it I think I heard somewhere. I think that was approx 420 yard balls.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Gemfire, Your Ashton is gorgeous. Love the color.
Shirley


----------



## EweWho (Feb 9, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Regina,
> Alexandra is designed for fingering weight yarn, same as Ashton. Two balls of yarn should do it I think I heard somewhere. I think that was approx 420 yard balls.


Thanks for the quick reply, DanaKay. I am "shopping" on eBay right now, seeing what is available.

I went to the thrift store with a friend yesterday. I found several sweaters that were soft, made with lambs wool, angora, rabbit hair, and so forth. I know some would be HORRIBLE to unravel because they were fuzzy, but I am certainly going to keep my eyes open for those that aren't fuzzy and give it a try. I LOVE a good bargain. The main objective is to get one that is made with natural fiber, right? Do I remember correctly that cotton is *not* a good choice?


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Well Regina, There was a time in lace history where it was made with cotton, but I don't know that it was the weight of the cotton we are seeing today.
I would look for a nice fingering weight in Merino or a blend like merino/silk, merino/cashmere.
Fingering of course is the weight of sock yarn, so there is a huge amount of yarn choices. I think Dee told someone it would be a size 5 needle, so go from there.
I went with madelinetosh tosh light. I shopped at Jimmy Beans online store for that. He had the largest color choice. Price of that I believe was 18.50 a ball 420 yards. Also Knitting Notions, their yarn is more expensive at 28.50 I think a ball. 
Knittingnewbie just ordered some yarn that really sounds nice I checked out the web site and it was 15.50 a ball. Think it was a merino/silk/cashmere blend, but don't quote me on that. I'd have to go back a few pages to check what it is.
Good luck on ebay. I always try to get what I want on the buy now/ free shipping kind of thing.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

I also purchase my yarn at Jimmy Beans. They give you a 5% credit on your purchase. At the end of the quarter you can use your credit toward a hank of yarn. They deliver very fast which is nice. They are located in Reno, NV, and I live outside of Chicago, IL and I often get my order in two days, three the most.

I really like the MadelineTosh Light which is a fingering weight, but it is just a bit thicker than MadelineTosh's regular fingering weight. It makes a difference to me since I can handle the Light yarn better than the fingering, yet they both are considered fingering weight....There is a Silver Fox in the Light yarn that is out of stock. However, I plan to purchase it in the future....it looks elegant.

 

Happy Knitting
Yarnlady


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Gemfire your ashton is gorgeous love the colour!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

scarfzini said:


> I need help , i am doing chart 2 , 2nd time i did white area one time and blue area 2 times then white area but there is not enough stitches
> second time i did 10 knit after 10 knit there is only two stitches, it should be 4 right?


I answered your PM about this.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EweWho said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> > Regina,
> ...


The shawl takes about 650 yards. That is what I used, I am waiting to hear from test knitters to verify. If you are using hand painted/dyed yarn, you will switch the balls after 350 yards or so. Most hand dyed yarn seems to come in skeins of 400+, hence 2 skeins although you won't use both. If you are using regular dyed yarn w/ dye lots, I would get about 700 to be on the safe side. Hope that helps.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Your shawl is gorgeous!!! You did a wonderful job!!! Thanks for sharing even though it was still on the mats.


Gemfire said:


> Finished and on the blocking mats!! Sorry about the wild colored mats, but I was just so thrilled that I couldn't wait to photograph it.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Of course one can be a Shawlette without frogging. A Shawlette is anyone making the Ashton shawlette. If someone has gained their skills on other projects then we are grateful for them. One day all the Shawlettes will be able to do the Ashton without frogging.

The more lace you do the better you get at reading your pattern and fixing an error without having to frog it. Maybe then we'll be called the Lacettes. Anyone have a better title?


momanna said:


> Can one be a Shawlette and never have frogged?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Finished! I only need to weave in the two ends and then get to blocking. Believe it or not, I had the worst trouble on row 9 of the last chart and had to tink two rows. Today I return the yarn skein I didn't need and start shopping for Alexandra!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Yarn for Alexandra - In yarn surfing, I ran across a 50/50 Merino/Silk blend (Juniper Moon Farm Findley) that has a whopping 798 yards on the skein/cone. Has anyone ever tried this? Seemed nice that it would eliminate joins.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Finished! I only need to weave in the two ends and then get to blocking. Believe it or not, I had the worst trouble on row 9 of the last chart and had to tink two rows. Today I return the yarn skein I didn't need and start shopping for Alexandra!


I understood that we were to block the shawl before weaving in the ends. Don't know why this would be and maybe I'm wrong but you might want to check it out.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Yarn for Alexandra - In yarn surfing, I ran across a 50/50 Merino/Silk blend (Juniper Moon Farm Findley) that has a whopping 798 yards on the skein/cone. Has anyone ever tried this? Seemed nice that it would eliminate joins.


I have this on my wish list at Webs (can't decide on color). Just checked Ravelry - very positive comments. It is lace yarn, and if you are shopping for Alexandra, Dee's pattern calls for fingering.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Weave in the ends before blocking, BUT DO NOT TRIM THEM UNTIL AFTER BLOCKING. At least that is what I do.


SandyC said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> > Finished! I only need to weave in the two ends and then get to blocking. Believe it or not, I had the worst trouble on row 9 of the last chart and had to tink two rows. Today I return the yarn skein I didn't need and start shopping for Alexandra!
> ...


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi am I too late? I started my shawl just before Christmas but had to restart in January because my grandson pulled it off the needles! I then had to start again as I had made a huge mistake near the beginning. So 3rd time lucky I started this morning and have just finished the first chart. I was so pleased until I noticed I'd used 4mm needles instead of 3.75mm. 

Deb, it wont make that much difference will it? It looks ok.

Thanks, Jan xx


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

I need help. I am working chart 2a. just finished row 4 how many stitches should I have? I only have 121 ea. side of center st. My count is I should have 125. any help appreciated


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

SandyC - if you mean you just finished the purl back row following row 3 of Chart 2a, my count was 187 total. I didn't count individually for each side.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

AJP said:


> Of course one can be a Shawlette without frogging. A Shawlette is anyone making the Ashton shawlette. If someone has gained their skills on other projects then we are grateful for them. One day all the Shawlettes will be able to do the Ashton without frogging.
> 
> The more lace you do the better you get at reading your pattern and fixing an error without having to frog it. Maybe then we'll be called the Lacettes. Anyone have a better title?
> 
> ...


I just have to chime in here with my two cents worth: Learning to knit lace shawls by knitting the Ashton enables one to learn to fix errors without frogging! At least it did for me. I am currently knitting the Wilshire and have not had to frog yet. I'm approximately two-thirds of the way through. I have tinked back a few stitches a couple of times because I discovered an error right away. However, yesterday, I discovered a sequence of yarnover/ssk and k2tog with some knit stitches out of place two rows back that I managed to overlook in my "reading" of the stitches. Because of all of the errors I had made and had to frog on the Ashton, I had learned a little better how different stitches are formed, how they look. That experience enabled me to undo that sequence of stitches and put them in their right place without tinking or frogging.

I know I'm not the only novice lace knitter that has learned this. I think Dee has done us a great service to provide such a wonderful lace shawl pattern to learn on, and provide such timely help and encouragement as we need it. Talk about the patience of Job! He has nothing on her!!!

This experience is making a better knitter out of me, and yes, I'm still learning as I get to put my newly won skills into action by continuing to knit a lace shawl. To be able to knit such beauty is worth every bit of frustration I experienced knitting the Ashton.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

EweWho said:


> Gemfire, that shawl is absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> The more I see the beautiful shawls that are all one color, or subtle tones, the less I like mine. LOL The stripes don't show off the pattern enough for my liking. I'm almost finished with my second Ashton (done with Chroma from KnitPicks) and while I love the colors, I really wish I had gotten one that was not so colorful.


I love Chroma (I'm using it for a pair of socks right now) and I bet your Ashton will look beautiful! I am trying to explore using more solid yarns, and trying to showcase the knitting, but unfortunately, when I buy yarn, my eyes and hands go toward the beautiful patterned yarns first. I think my brain tells me that the solids seem boring.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

SandyC,
If you are off by 4 which you are saying there. Then there are no doubt yo missing or they are hiding behind a decrease and if you purled back then possibly you purled them together. 
That is the first thing I would look for.


----------



## EweWho (Feb 9, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> I was so pleased until I noticed I'd used 4mm needles instead of 3.75mm.
> 
> Deb, it wont make that much difference will it? It looks ok.
> 
> Thanks, Jan xx


I used 4 mm needles and am perfectly happy with the outcome. On my second Ashton I used metal needles instead of wooden ones like I used on the first one. I like it even better.

I'm sure you will be very happy with your shawl!

Gemfire, thank you so much for your input. Yeah, I am having a hard time deciding on yarn for Alexandra because I keep looking at the yarns that are multi-colored. I start out looking at solids, but am drawn to the ones with "interest!"


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

seamus said:


> I'm feel so much better Marilynn, my head must be where yours is. I can't tell you how many times I have undone mine. Just when I think I'm getting somewhere, I see another mistake I made way down. So undo all I just did and start again. Don't worry when we get to our next shawl we will be very good (almost perfect) shawl knitters, right? Ada


Thank you. I feel better now too. You are right, by the time we get to our next shawl we will be almost perfect shawl knitters and all of this tinking, frogging, ripping out and starting over stuff will be in the past. Yay!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

EweWho said:


> I used 4 mm needles and am perfectly happy with the outcome. On my second Ashton I used metal needles instead of wooden ones like I used on the first one. I like it even better.
> 
> I'm sure you will be very happy with your shawl!


Hi, thanks for replying, I've just finished chart 2a and like how it's looking so I'll carry on. I'm not really impressed with the yarn (it looks great on the ball! LOL) so I'm on the look out for more to do a second one.

Jan xx


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

CathyAnn, I wish I knew how to add the thumbs up sign, "cause if I could I would! I am so excited for you!!! It is a special moment when you successfully repair an error in lace that is several rows back. I congratulate you on your advanced knitting skills. Thanks for sharing!!! Shawlettes and Lacettes really have fun with their knitting.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Yarn for Alexandra - In yarn surfing, I ran across a 50/50 Merino/Silk blend (Juniper Moon Farm Findley) that has a whopping 798 yards on the skein/cone. Has anyone ever tried this? Seemed nice that it would eliminate joins.


That is lace weight, which usually comes in hanks of between upper 700s up to 1300 yards per hank. Alexandra is made for fingering weight, so I would not recommend it for that shawl, since the design is about texture, which you won't get in lace weight.

Alexandra is designed so it is easy to switch the skeins at the border, so even if there are differences between the skeins, it will look very nice.



SandyC said:


> I need help. I am working chart 2a. just finished row 4 how many stitches should I have? I only have 121 ea. side of center st. My count is I should have 125. any help appreciated


Eqlady is right, the count should be 187 there in the pattern size. Did you increase it, I am assuming you did, and how much?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> AJP said:
> 
> 
> > Of course one can be a Shawlette without frogging. A Shawlette is anyone making the Ashton shawlette. If someone has gained their skills on other projects then we are grateful for them. One day all the Shawlettes will be able to do the Ashton without frogging.
> ...


You have made my day with your post!!!

The last thing I said on the Lace Knitting Tips is that you will learn more from fixing mistakes than from knitting 50 rows perfectly.

I can't really improve upon what you just said, so I am stopping now. (Mark you calendars, ladies!!!)


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> > Yarn for Alexandra - In yarn surfing, I ran across a 50/50 Merino/Silk blend (Juniper Moon Farm Findley) that has a whopping 798 yards on the skein/cone. Has anyone ever tried this? Seemed nice that it would eliminate joins.
> ...


yes I did forget to mention that. I am doing 7 repeats. and I ended with 243 sts. Is this correct?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

SandyC said:


> yes I did forget to mention that. I am doing 7 repeats. and I ended with 243 sts. Is this correct?


What row are you on to get 243?


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> > yes I did forget to mention that. I am doing 7 repeats. and I ended with 243 sts. Is this correct?
> ...


I'm not sure how I got 243 sts. But when I kept on working every thing came out, my reading of the pattern was good and so I kept on. May have miscounted. NOw, I just finished the first row of chart 3 and I have just counted and came up with 255 sts. How does that sound, with the 7 repeats.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I just have to chime in here with my two cents worth: Learning to knit lace shawls by knitting the Ashton enables one to learn to fix errors without frogging! At least it did for me. I am currently knitting the Wilshire and have not had to frog yet. I'm approximately two-thirds of the way through. I have tinked back a few stitches a couple of times because I discovered an error right away. However, yesterday, I discovered a sequence of yarnover/ssk and k2tog with some knit stitches out of place two rows back that I managed to overlook in my "reading" of the stitches. Because of all of the errors I had made and had to frog on the Ashton, I had learned a little better how different stitches are formed, how they look. That experience enabled me to undo that sequence of stitches and put them in their right place without tinking or frogging.
> 
> I know I'm not the only novice lace knitter that has learned this. I think Dee has done us a great service to provide such a wonderful lace shawl pattern to learn on, and provide such timely help and encouragement as we need it. Talk about the patience of Job! He has nothing on her!!!
> 
> ...


AMEN! :thumbup: I'm currently working on a project that is so much easier after learning so much through frogging and tinking! I no longer depend on place markers and I seldom ever count stitches until I get to the end of a chart. I still need to learn to fix K2Tog/SSK several rows down, my efforts so far have resulted in revisiting the Lifeline, but I'm still learning. Being able to read the stitches is so freeing, Lace is no longer scary! :mrgreen:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

SandyC said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > SandyC said:
> ...


Well, Miss Sandy, that sounds just right!!!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

I have got this far with my Ashton, a snail's pace, slow but sure - 
(I think!) I have got to row 11 on chart 2A and can see it doesn't look right. My stitch count is 202, should be 203. Can anybody help me please.
PS: So impressed with all the finished shawls. I've taken a big chance and bought some new yarn, quite fine compared to the one I'm using. What am I thinking of! :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> I have got this far with my Ashton, a snail's pace, slow but sure -
> (I think!) I have got to row 11 on chart 2A and can see it doesn't look right. My stitch count is 202, should be 203. Can anybody help me please.
> PS: So impressed with all the finished shawls. I've taken a big chance and bought some new yarn, quite fine compared to the one I'm using. What am I thinking of! :lol:


What is wrong with the way it looks? Am I missing something? I scrolled down the thread and saw your picture and got a big grin on my face I was so happy for you. Now I'm Sad :-(

You are only off 1 st. That is fixable. I would like you to check every st on your needles against the chart. You will find the problem area when you do that.

Make sure you did those decreases at the beginning and end of the chart properly.

Also, those sk2p that are between the YOs.... make sure that you didn't do any ssks or k2togs by accident. And make sure you did all the YOs. There are a lot of them on this row.

Carol, look at how this looks compared to your previous pictures. I mean, what a difference!!! Finding one st is not gong to be that hard, not compared to everything you've accomplished already.

Try that and then you can try to fix it, or take a pic, post it, and PM me that you did.

I am having computer problems at work today, so I am keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't crash again. If you don't hear from me today, it means I was not lucky. I will get back to you late tonight when I get home.

Keep the faith!


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Just checkin in. Good news on my progress! I am starting the 5th repeat on chart 2 today. Even better is that everything is lining up great! No stiches dropped and it seems to be going much faster than my last two trys before I had to rip it out and start over. Maybe there is hope for me yet.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

marilynnej said:


> Just checkin in. Good news on my progress! I am starting the 5th repeat on chart 2 today. Even better is that everything is lining up great! No stiches dropped and it seems to be going much faster than my last two trys before I had to rip it out and start over. Maybe there is hope for me yet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Ashton finally finished and blocked.
I used Pagewood Farm Hand Dyed Sock Yarn, Denali, color: golden. 80% Merino Superwash/20% Nylon. Weight 4oz - 450 yards. (Cost $20.49 per skein.) Needle size 5. Shawl weighs 6.176 oz (per my husband's precision machinist scale). So I would estimate that I used about 1-1/2 skeins. I did 7 repeats. The shawl measures 58" wide x 30" long. I feel I could have blocked it larger, but I ran out of space on the floor area I was using. I am delighted with the way it turned out.

I wore my Ashton this morning to a meeting and received many compliments.

I would like to echo so many others' comments and say thank you to Dee. Because of your patience and teaching expertise, not to mention your beautiful designs, I now have confidence to do lace knitting. I still have a lot to learn but I know I can take a chart and feel comfortable with it, I can read my stitches, I know that if I tink, frog, rip it--it is not the end of the world and I can enjoy the knitting process, I am learning how to repair mistakes. I plan to do the Alexandra shawl next and have my yarn waiting. Then maybe I will try lace yarn after I gain more experience. 

This KAL has been a wonderful experience and I would like to see a KAL for each one of Dee's shawls. It is such an inspiration as each Shawlette joins in and then we eventually see their finished shawls. A big thank you, Dee.
Shirley


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirley,
Isn't it something the difference blocking makes! Very nice, enjoy wearing your Ashton Shawlette. :thumbup:
What yarn did you choose for Alexandra?


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Folks,
Well Edwina is completed and since I had shown her started on 1/26/12 I thought I would show her completed.
I have some info to share.
I used Jaggerspun Zepher 2/18 Merino/Silk 50/50 blend.
Color Mulberry. 
I started 1/26/12 and completed 2/7/12.
About 1/2 way through the shawl the pattern rows were taking 30-60min.
The purl rows were 15-30min.
I knitted everyday and as much as I could to complete in this time frame.
Have a great one, Robin


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley 
Such a beautiful job and the color is so uplifting. It reminds me of springtime. I love it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Robin such a beautiful Edwina. The color is so pretty. Your knitting is so perfect looking.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl. I love your idea for a KAL and would love to participate. I am going to go to the site and download the pattern, as I have several close friends that love wearing shawls and would really enjoy having this in their collection.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

beautiful, Terrachroma, both the color and the knitting


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

DanaKay,
Thanks for your nice comment. 

I previously bought two skeins of Madelinetosh Merino Light, color celadon (different shades of green/blue sort of a dark, medium shade with a texture). I had planned to do another shawl when Dee came out with the Alexandra. And lucky me, she used the same yarn so I didn't have much of a decision to make. I am looking forward to starting it. In the meantime I am finishing up a baby blanket and have a couple of sweaters to sew together.
Shirley


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Squirrely Shirley
> Such a beautiful job and the color is so uplifting. It reminds me of springtime. I love it.


Thanks Nanciann, I was a little disappointed in the color at first. I was looking for a darker gold. But once I finished it and it was blocked I liked it much better. You are right, it is a springtime color and I think a happy feeling color.
Shirley


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

terrachroma said:


> Hi Folks,
> Well Edwina is completed and since I had shown her started on 1/26/12 I thought I would show her completed.


I love your Edwina, such a cheery color and perfect knitting. Thank you also for the information, it is very useful. 
Shirley


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Shirley, beautiful Ashton! And I love the color. Yesterday, I was at my favorite LYS hoping to find a yellow/gold for Alexandra, but they didn't have any! (I haven't given up yet.) Your shawl is just gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Terrachroma, your shawl is gorgeous too! I haven't tried knitting the Edwina yet, but I will one of these days. The color is so rich! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

If Dee has an Edwina KAL, I will definitely join in!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Ashton finally finished and blocked.
> I used Pagewood Farm Hand Dyed Sock Yarn, Denali, color: golden. 80% Merino Superwash/20% Nylon. Weight 4oz - 450 yards. (Cost $20.49 per skein.) Needle size 5. Shawl weighs 6.176 oz (per my husband's precision machinist scale). So I would estimate that I used about 1-1/2 skeins. I did 7 repeats. The shawl measures 58" wide x 30" long. I feel I could have blocked it larger, but I ran out of space on the floor area I was using. I am delighted with the way it turned out.
> 
> I wore my Ashton this morning to a meeting and received many compliments.
> ...


Shirley, it is beautiful!!!! What lovely yarn and color choice! It is like spring in a shawl. You did such a grea job. And thanks for your kind words. It has been such a pleasure to do this with you all, I can't say that enough and more sincerely. I am so proud of you, I am beaming.

We have a lot of lace in our futures!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

terrachroma said:


> Hi Folks,
> Well Edwina is completed and since I had shown her started on 1/26/12 I thought I would show her completed.
> I have some info to share.
> I used Jaggerspun Zepher 2/18 Merino/Silk 50/50 blend.
> ...


Hi Robin. My mulberry Edwina has an identical twin!! This is absolutely stunning. I'm glad you posted it on the main Pics section as well so everyone can see how beautifully it turned out. Your knitting is really lovely. Thanks for doing such a bang up job with the pattern. Wow.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley!!! Your Ashton is beautiful!!! The color is so refreshing - reminds me of sunflowers. Love it, love it, love it!!!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Terrachroma, your Edwina is perfect!!!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Dee - In my innocence, and since everyone was telling us what colour they had chosen for their next shawl etc. I thought that all we shawlettes just carried on as usual with a different project (Edwina) after we had completed Ashton. I had a surprise to find out you probably need some down time to rest your weary brain and knee. In the meantime, I am just starting chart 2 - I've given the yarn, the needles and the pattern a good telling off, and I think they are ready to get in line, so I might be finished in a few months, and ready for Edwina - I bought the yarn already, it's in customs - I think they decided to try Ashton too. Oh well, I'm Brit and don't understand these things very well. If you are carrying on without a rest, well I will be there too. This may make a difference to your decision. Sorry Shawlettes. Keep smiling, Ada.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Shirley - Beautiful yellow shawl. Makes it feel like spring has sprung.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Robin - Lovely work and colour. Thanks for giving the details. I have the pattern but not sure when I can get it done. Maybe next winter? Need to do Alexandra next.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Robin,
Stunning Edwina! Beautiful knitting & Blocking.
Thanks for the info. Will come in handy when I pick up mine again.
Enjoy!:thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

seamus said:


> Hi Dee - In my innocence, and since everyone was telling us what colour they had chosen for their next shawl etc. I thought that all we shawlettes just carried on as usual with a different project (Edwina) after we had completed Ashton. I had a surprise to find out you probably need some down time to rest your weary brain and knee. In the meantime, I am just starting chart 2 - I've given the yarn, the needles and the pattern a good telling off, and I think they are ready to get in line, so I might be finished in a few months, and ready for Edwina - I bought the yarn already, it's in customs - I think they decided to try Ashton too. Oh well, I'm Brit and don't understand these things very well. If you are carrying on without a rest, well I will be there too. This may make a difference to your decision. Sorry Shawlettes. Keep smiling, Ada.


I am just waiting for my test knitters to finish up with their Alexandras (the pattern for the next KAL), which will be by the end of February. I won't publish a pattern until I am sure it is well tested and all the kinks worked out.

And so, I am indeed carrying on without much rest, since there are still folks here who just started. I've gotten used to not sleeping very much.... :wink:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Stevieland - Just to let you know - I have put my navy Ashton down for a bit and have a good start on my friends shawl. The Bernat Alpaca knits up pretty quick and I only had one mishap when I joined the second ball. Lucky it was on the 4 plain rows between the Chart 2 repeats and I only had to rip back to the last row of the pattern before the first purl row. I have to to do a weave join as Russian join won't work with the 2 strand bulky yarn. I am now up to starting the 5th repeat and I am only on the second ball. But because the rows are getting longer the wool gets used up quicker. The shawl works up so much faster with bulky yarn. I'm having a good time - so far. Thank you for the support.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the cudos on Edwina.
Folks are talking yellow yarn and Zephr 2/18 has a 
Daffodil colorway. I have it coming in the mail as I type, because I wanted a light colorway.
I have been in the mulberry fields too long.
Bye, Robin
PS:I might have to go to Zephr Rehab.
That's all I want to knit lace with right now!!!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey Dee,
I know Wilshire calls for a heaver lace to bring out the pattern.
Do you think it will be OK to use the Zephr 2/18?
I don't think I am over my love affair with it yet.

I know this question might sound silly but if you think it's a waste of time for me to use the 2/18 I will use something else.
Thanks so much.
And as the others I am in awe of your dedication to US!
(that's us not the USA!) hee,hee
Bye, Robin


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Ashton finally finished and blocked.
> I used Pagewood Farm Hand Dyed Sock Yarn, Denali, color: golden. 80% Merino Superwash/20% Nylon. Weight 4oz - 450 yards. (Cost $20.49 per skein.) Needle size 5. Shawl weighs 6.176 oz (per my husband's precision machinist scale). So I would estimate that I used about 1-1/2 skeins. I did 7 repeats. The shawl measures 58" wide x 30" long. I feel I could have blocked it larger, but I ran out of space on the floor area I was using. I am delighted with the way it turned out.
> 
> I wore my Ashton this morning to a meeting and received many compliments.
> ...


I love this! I have finished one but really wasn't real pleased with it. I guess its the frustrated perfectionist in me. So I started another and was going great guns and thought I'd finally figured out out to read the pattern etc. and then I came to chart 3 and row 3. (not counting the purl rows) Did you have a hard time with that row? I have knit and frogged that thing three times today and I can't seem to get that third row. woe is me. Yours is beautiful and I will get there sooner or later. My head is aching tonight and so I decided I'd better put it away for today.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a question about yarn that I think I read but not sure. Did anyone say that it would be better to use yarn for our shawls that has no nylon in it? Seems I read this but I see a lot of the fingering yarn has some nylon. 25% or so


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

SandyC said:


> Ashton finally finished and blocked.
> 
> I love this! I have finished one but really wasn't real pleased with it. I guess its the frustrated perfectionist in me. So I started another and was going great guns and thought I'd finally figured out out to read the pattern etc. and then I came to chart 3 and row 3. (not counting the purl rows) Did you have a hard time with that row? I have knit and frogged that thing three times today and I can't seem to get that third row. woe is me. Yours is beautiful and I will get there sooner or later. My head is aching tonight and so I decided I'd better put it away for today.


Sandy, I am so sorry you are having a problem with chart 3 row 3. No, I got through that one, chart 3 row 5 is the one that got me. I redid that one a couple of times.

Even though I put in lifelines, I did not have to rip down to one of them. I did plenty of tinking back a row or two and redoing on some rows. I tried to be very careful (as I am sure you are doing) in looking at the stitches and counting each 12 stitch repeat section and making sure I ended up with the correct stitch count at the end before I purled. Even then I did have to redo a row now and then. I only counted the entire rows right at the beginning.

I think the best thing I learned from this experience is how to read the knitting stitches.

From my experience, you have done a good thing and put your knitting away for the night. When I started getting frustrated and things were not going well, that is exactly what I did. Many times I would only knit a row a night because that was all the time I had and I think that was a good thing. If I got tired or rushed I would make mistakes.

Take heart you can do this. I am sure your shawl will be lovely and I look forward to seeing your picture when posted.
Shirley


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> > Ashton finally finished and blocked.
> ...


Shirley, I am about to go to bed but I read your post and had to tell you that it got the best of me I couldn't put that thing away until I got row three correct. I just finished it and its right!! Yeaaaaa. I will be very careful on row 5. The first one I did was when My DIL passed and I kind of fudged it in a few places so wasn't real happy. This one is going to be 100% right. Thanks so much for your thoughtfulness in answering me and again I love the color of your shawl, it is just beautiful. I have purchased a pretty Bamboo and Ewe Turquoise for Alexandra. Looking forward to that. Are you going to make that one also? Well have a good night. Sandy


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

SandyC, I understand your frustration with Row 3 of Chart 3. I had to pay particular attention to Row 5. The only thing I could do was just knit it very slowly and methodically. You'll get past this problem I have no doubt!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

thank you Cathyann I'm sure I will. Figuring things out and the good feeling you get when it is finally right is half the fun of the project


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a question about my yarn choice, I want to make sure it's a good choice before I start. I have three 90% llama, 10% wool, machine processed, 2 ounce, 250 yard skeins. It's not very "fuzzy" so I'm not worried about that part, but I remember reading here that llama is not very elastic. Do I need to find another yarn to make this with? This is going to be a Christmas present for my sister-in-law, but Christmas will be in July because that's when we are all able to get together.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Definitely gone wrong somewhere! Where should I rip out to? and what would the stitch count be after I've ripped out. Oh! I could scream!!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is a clearer picture.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Definitely gone wrong somewhere! Where should I rip out to? and what would the stitch count be after I've ripped out. Oh! I could scream!!


Oh, Carol, I feel for you - the frustration! I'm not qualified to help you as to ripping back, but all I can do is let you know what I do when I'm having a difficult time getting all of the stitches in the right order, etc. I get VERY methodical and knit VERY slow. I even use sticky notes to mask the rows I'm not working on except for the row below which my current stitches have to align with to create the design. I've even gone so far as to mask off the stitches before and after the repeat sequence I'm working on. Although the repeats are colored, the masking helps me focus when the knitting gets difficult. I'm currently working on the Wilshire, and there are a few rows that, to my inexperienced self, are mind-benders! Without masking, I'd be doomed! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Here is a clearer picture.


The last row that you photographed that I answered about. I think you were missing one stitch.

Did you find that stitch and fix it before moving on?

Because based on your picture, I think you will need to rip back to that row and start over at that point. Row 12 of chart 3A.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I have a question about my yarn choice, I want to make sure it's a good choice before I start. I have three 90% llama, 10% wool, machine processed, 2 ounce, 250 yard skeins. It's not very "fuzzy" so I'm not worried about that part, but I remember reading here that llama is not very elastic. Do I need to find another yarn to make this with? This is going to be a Christmas present for my sister-in-law, but Christmas will be in July because that's when we are all able to get together.


I think that will be fine. I've never knit with llama, but the weight is fine and you have enough.



SandyC said:


> I have a question about yarn that I think I read but not sure. Did anyone say that it would be better to use yarn for our shawls that has no nylon in it? Seems I read this but I see a lot of the fingering yarn has some nylon. 25% or so


Most sock yarns have nylon to reinforce the yarn. I've used it quite a bit and it looked the same. The points might not stay quite as pointy, but I've seen 100% merino that didn't keep points as well as other yarn that was supposed to be the same. If you like it, use it!!!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Carol(UK)
Once you learn to read your stitches most of your difficulities will done with! That said, when I am knitting and all of a sudden I see my sequence isn't lining up, I stop immediately to see why. Ususally it is a yo that got away from me. 
If you start at the beginning of the row and check each stitch against the pattern, you will find where you went wrong. If you haven't learn how to fix it from where you are, then you must un-knit(tink) stitch by stitch to that point and fix the error.
If it is hard for you to see your error after you have done your purl row, undo your purl row, then go stitch by stitch on the pattern row to locate the error.
I know this may take a little time but well worth the time to end the frustration and get on track.
Soon you will be able know almost immediately when something isn't right, before you get to the end of the row and it isn't working out or you put on the purl row and the next pattern row isn't working.
I do not just rip out, I un-knit each stitch. This works for me.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

terrachroma said:


> Hey Dee,
> I know Wilshire calls for a heaver lace to bring out the pattern.
> Do you think it will be OK to use the Zephr 2/18?
> I don't think I am over my love affair with it yet.
> ...


It does not sound silly at all! Knitting one of these shawls is quite an expediture of time, so you don't want to waste it if the end result is not going to be right.

I think that if you stay at a US3 or whatever will give you a structured, neat-looking stockinette, you will be fine. Most everyone else who has knit the pattern used regular lace weight. Here is Nanciann's version she posted her a while back:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55090-1.html

Zephyr is a bit lighter than that, but I think it will still look just fine.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

TA DA! It is finished and I am happy with it! Yarn is Shalimar's Breathless, 75%/15%/10% merino, Cashmere and silk. I used slightly less than the 420 yard skein with #5 needles. Color is Damask (I say Mauve, DH says purple).

I can only second what everyone else has said about Dee. Without her encouragement I never would have tried charts, let alone for a project like this. I'm now looking forward to Alexandra, but first I think I will do a longer Ashton. Thanks, Dee!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I hope I am the first to tell you that that mauve (!) shawl ROCKS!!!! Gorgeous!! Didn't you just love that yarn? Having worked with it, I know how fabulous your Ashton must feel. It looks perfect. Wow.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Eqlady,
Very nice work! Love the color. Looks like a rich regal purple on my screen. Nice job on the blocking. Enjoy wearing your shawlette. :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Dee, thank you! I really appreciate the comments of the designer and can't wait to make another one! That yarn was so easy to work with and felt so good. I wish my LYS had more colors of it - I would have purchased it for Alexandra.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I did have one comment on the knitting - I used 5 for the body and 7 for the bind off and still did it rather loosely. I think moving up two sizes and knitting normally would have been enough. But, I like every stitch of it!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a clearer picture.
> ...


Thanks Dee, I think you're right. Will do that now.

PS: Yes, I did rectify that stitch. Never mind, all counts as experience.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely gone wrong somewhere! Where should I rip out to? and what would the stitch count be after I've ripped out. Oh! I could scream!!
> ...


Thank you so much for your concern. I know what you mean. I too block off what I don't need to see but I use a magnetic board and strips. I have a lot of distractions in my home. As well as retired husband, son and barking dog :lol: I think that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

SandyC said:


> Shirley, I am about to go to bed but I read your post and had to tell you that it got the best of me I couldn't put that thing away until I got row three correct. I just finished it and its right!! Yeaaaaa. I will be very careful on row 5. The first one I did was when My DIL passed and I kind of fudged it in a few places so wasn't real happy. This one is going to be 100% right. Thanks so much for your thoughtfulness in answering me and again I love the color of your shawl, it is just beautiful. I have purchased a pretty Bamboo and Ewe Turquoise for Alexandra. Looking forward to that. Are you going to make that one also? Well have a good night. Sandy


Hip, Hip, Horray!!!!! You did it. Congratulations. Your yarn for Alexandra sounds lovely. Yes, I am making Alexandra next. My yarn is Madeline Tosh Merino Light, color Celadon (hard to describe, sort of a dark/medium green and blue). I bought the yarn because I liked it and then found out that Dee had knit Alexandra in the same yarn.

You will have a magnificent Ashton. Waiting to see it.
Shirley


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Kay, love your Ashton. Wonderful knitting and scrumptious color. Love purple.
Shirley


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

eqlady...that is one gorgeous shawl. The color is luscious and a great job you did knitting and blocking. Love it.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats to all who posted pics of their finished Ashton's!! I am happy to report that I am almost done with my Ashton. I have one purl row then row 17 of chart 4 then the bind off and the blocking! YAY!!! I am waiting for my blocking wires to be delivered so hopefully they will be here in a couple of days and I should be able to get it blocked. I am hoping to finish Ashton tonight!!!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

knittingnewbie said:


> Congrats to all who posted pics of their finished Ashton's!! I am happy to report that I am almost done with my Ashton. I have one purl row then row 17 of chart 4 then the bind off and the blocking! YAY!!! I am waiting for my blocking wires to be delivered so hopefully they will be here in a couple of days and I should be able to get it blocked. I am hoping to finish Ashton tonight!!!


Way to go! Can't wait to see your creation.
Shirley


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

ok tell me about the alexandra...Please. where do I get the pattern? thanks so much to whomever answers me


Squirrely Shirley said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> > Shirley, I am about to go to bed but I read your post and had to tell you that it got the best of me I couldn't put that thing away until I got row three correct. I just finished it and its right!! Yeaaaaa. I will be very careful on row 5. The first one I did was when My DIL passed and I kind of fudged it in a few places so wasn't real happy. This one is going to be 100% right. Thanks so much for your thoughtfulness in answering me and again I love the color of your shawl, it is just beautiful. I have purchased a pretty Bamboo and Ewe Turquoise for Alexandra. Looking forward to that. Are you going to make that one also? Well have a good night. Sandy
> ...


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> ok tell me about the alexandra...Please. where do I get the pattern? thanks so much to whomever answers me
> 
> Alexandra has not been released as of yet. It is planned to be available by the end of the month.
> Info that has been given thus far is it will take approx. 650 yards of fingering weight yarn. Size US 5/3.75mm needles.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > ok tell me about the alexandra...Please. where do I get the pattern? thanks so much to whomever answers me
> ...


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

My Ashton is finished!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I just have the blocking to do which I can't do until I get the stuff to block it with. I am just so happy that I actually finished this and I can't thank all of you, especially Dee, enough for encouraging me and helping me along the way. A whole new world has opened up to me in the form of lace knitting and chart reading and I'm sure I'll be knitting lace for a long time to come.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Cast off this AM, ready to block. Used 2 full skeins and a bit of Vanna's Glamour in platinum, no extra repeats. Pic of the unblocked shawlette...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks beautiful. It will look even more beautiful once you block it. I am in the middle of chart 3, having progressed slowly through row 7. At first I thought row 5 was a problem, but double checked it and realized, to my relief, that wasn't so. Just taking a break from knitting right now.
Sue


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Blocked to 52x26"....


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That looks beautiful. It will look even more beautiful once you block it. I am in the middle of chart 3, having progressed slowly through row 7. At first I thought row 5 was a problem, but double checked it and realized, to my relief, that wasn't so. Just taking a break from knitting right now.
> Sue


thank you...and keep on knitting! But breaks are definitely a good thing, there were times when I knew I had to stop because I had started to make mistakes. One evening, I had to tink back 2 whole rows...but the next evening everything went smoothly.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

SweetLorraine said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > That looks beautiful. It will look even more beautiful once you block it. I am in the middle of chart 3, having progressed slowly through row 7. At first I thought row 5 was a problem, but double checked it and realized, to my relief, that wasn't so. Just taking a break from knitting right now.
> ...


That sounds like what I was doing yesterday, but today has definitely been much better. 
Your shawlette really looks even more beautiful with that shimmer in it
Sue


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

SweetLorraine that is one beautiful Ashton. The color is so elegant. Wonderful job!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

SweetLorraine said:


> Blocked to 52x26"....


Looks beautiful! What a lovely job you did. Excellent knitting. I love the color and the sparkles are just right.

Did you steam block the acrylic? It would be helpful for anyone else using a similar yarn to find out what procedure you used.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Sweet Lorraine, that is beautiful. I love the sparkly yarn, it adds so much and is different. Wonderful knitting.
Shirley


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

SweetLorraine, your shawl turned out beautifully. The shimmer really shows up in the photo. Looking at all of the beautiful, finished Ashtons makes me want to knit another one!

And EqLady, your mauve one turned out beautiful too! I was looking at the Shalimar yarn at one of the LYS's yesterday, and marvelled at how soft and beautiful that yarn is. Needing only one skein makes using that yarn for the Ashton within the realm of possibility for me, because it's so expensive!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

SweetLorraine said:


> Blocked to 52x26"....


That is a very lovely shawlette. I am sure you will enjoy wearing it. Love the color! :thumbup:


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

stevieland said:


> SweetLorraine said:
> 
> 
> > Blocked to 52x26"....
> ...


I did indeed steam block. I did it basically the same as mccreamg did...here is the link to her Ashton and some guidelines for blocking:http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48702-1.html


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

SweetLorraine said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > SweetLorraine said:
> ...


Thanks! I had no idea where that was on the site. I just bookmarked it in case anyone asks again.

And one more time--it looks marvelous!!!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Love the sparkle to the shawl.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Shirley, I absolutely love your shawl!!!! I have been waiting to see yours finished. I have a daughter who's favorite color is yellow. She would love a shawl like that. I am so excited for you, that you have yours completed and got so many compliments on it. Congratulations!!


Robin, Your Edwina is gorgeous!!! I have two daughters who love pink, and this shade is lovely. I am so glad you posted a close up. I want my daughter to see it before I begin a shawl she chose, in case she wants to change the design she wants.

It is so much fun to see all the lovely shawls. I finally got my shawlette blocked, but I don't have pictures yet. Hopefully I can get the help I need to post them soon.

Thanks again Dee and everyone who has made this KAL so special!!!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I love Your Shawl!! That is a color I can wear. Thanks for sharing! It is so beautifully done!! Is this for yourself? I know you'll get complements on it whenever you wear it, if it is.


EqLady said:


> TA DA! It is finished and I am happy with it! Yarn is Shalimar's Breathless, 75%/15%/10% merino, Cashmere and silk. I used slightly less than the 420 yard skein with #5 needles. Color is Damask (I say Mauve, DH says purple).
> 
> I can only second what everyone else has said about Dee. Without her encouragement I never would have tried charts, let alone for a project like this. I'm now looking forward to Alexandra, but first I think I will do a longer Ashton. Thanks, Dee!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!! I love your choice of yarn. I was wondering how that would block up etc. You've done a lovely job, from the looks of it. That will be stunning to wear.


SweetLorraine said:


> Blocked to 52x26"....


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

That is one gorgeous Shawl!! 

I was knitting mine last night thinking how nice it was looking (didn't really like it when I first started it). Now I've seen yours I might be back to how I was feeling at the start!! LOL 

Doesn't really matter, I've already picked out the yarn for the next one!!

Congratulations on creating such a beautiful piece of art.

Jan xx


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

I have to take a sec and say it's amazing to see the same shawlette in so many differnt materials.
Everyone is providing great inspiration.
Everyday I jump on this KAL to see the wonderful work.

I had this crazy idea that we should pick one day and all post our Ashton's in the Picture Section. LOL
Bye folks, Robin


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, AJP, this shawl is for me and I've been wearing it all day!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Dee, I have PMed you as I have a question regarding the count for chart 3. 
Sue


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

"I think that will be fine. I've never knit with llama, but the weight is fine and you have enough."

Thank you! I haven't decided when I am going to start it, but have been following this thread since the beginning and have accumulated a wealth of information so far! I feel well informed to jump with both feet into this project!

Andrea


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are currently knitting the shawl and counting stitches, please note:

I posted row counts for chart 3 twice, on Jan. 31 and again on Feb 5.

The Feb 5 row counts are correct. The Jan 31 numbers, not so much. I goofed and gave the wrong number for row 21. 

These are the correct counts, which I am posting again for all you newcomers. 

Chart 3 row counts

1 - 207
3 - 207
5 - 211
7 - 215
9 - 219
11 - 223
13 - 231
15 - 235
17 - 239
19 - 243
21 - 247
23 - 255


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I have just finished my "altered Ashton" shawl for my friend who has breast cancer. It is made from Bernat Alpaca (bulky weight). Hope the pictures come through. Hard to photograph cream. Thanks Stevieland for your guidance in the finished edge. I used a finished edge from another shawl pattrn.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I have just finished my "altered Ashton" shawl for my friend who has breast cancer. It is made from Bernat Alpaca (bulky weight). Hope the pictures come through. Hard to photograph cream. Thanks Stevieland for your guidance in the finished edge. I used a finished edge from another shawl pattrn.


Very, very nice


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

BlueButterfly, the shawl turned out beautifully! What are the finished dimensions and how much yarn did you use? Some of us might want to do something similar. The edging is perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wreni (Dec 6, 2011)

Blue Butterfly, Sweet Lorraine, thank you for posting your beautiful shawls and congratulations on finishing. Lorraine, I think I may do my next shawl in yellow; the color is so delicate. You did a beautiful job. Blue Butterfly, I am a breast cancer lady and I opted not to have reconstruction. I am always wearing pretty scarves to help deflect from the fact that I am flat-chested and your shawl will be soooo appreciated. It will be a great comfort to her.

I finished my Ashton Shawl a few moments ago and will block it tomorrow. It is as rife with boo-boo's as a colander is full of holes. I doubt that I can summon the courage to post it here after blocking, but perhaps I'll model it for you. 

Thank you Dee for all of your encouragment and expertise and fellow Shawlettes, for the companionship along the "Ashton Shawl" path".


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

BlueButterfly,
That turned out really lovely! I think your friend will really enjoy wearing it. Nice knitting and blocking. :thumbup:


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Wreni, You and I will have matching colanders!! I am just going past chart 2 now, but I have tried different yarn, needles and times, but it doesn't matter, I still get it all wrong. I am thinking it takes a while to learn to knit lace. However, I am struggling on. I don't remember how many times I have started, and I dont want to start again. at least until I'm either smarter, or I find the perfect needles. I have even considered going to the old fasioned straight bone needles that I always knit with. I have Addi's. Keep smiling, Ada.


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

I am just starting this today. If I read this correctly your first 2 sts, center st, and last 2 sts are always k even when you pearl back?


----------



## wreni (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi furgee,

Just knit the first 2 stitches at the ends each row (garter stitch)

You will knit the center stitch on the knit row and purl it on the purl row.

Good luck. You are going to have a lot of fun making this shawl.


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

wreni said:


> Hi furgee,
> 
> Just knit the first 2 stitches at the ends each row (garter stitch)
> 
> ...


Thanks I just reread it and saw that. Yes this should be fun LOL


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I have just finished my "altered Ashton" shawl for my friend who has breast cancer. It is made from Bernat Alpaca (bulky weight). Hope the pictures come through. Hard to photograph cream. Thanks Stevieland for your guidance in the finished edge. I used a finished edge from another shawl pattrn.


This looks great in the bulky yarn in that lovely cream color. I think you did a great job with the border. Your knitting is so even and pretty.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Your altered Ashton is just beautiful and I am sure it will be greatly appreciated. I am wondering if the edge is a crocheted edge or a knitted picot edge? It really looks lovely.


BlueButterfly said:


> I have just finished my "altered Ashton" shawl for my friend who has breast cancer. It is made from Bernat Alpaca (bulky weight). Hope the pictures come through. Hard to photograph cream. Thanks Stevieland for your guidance in the finished edge. I used a finished edge from another shawl pattrn.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

A few days ago somebody on this thread mentioned Jimmy Beans web site. Out of curiosity I went there and I have to thank who ever it was because it is a fantastic site. I am very impressed with their service and stock and have placed an order which I hope will arrive soon. Just wanted to pass it on, and thank whoever it was. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank all of you for your comments. I did this shawl in a hurry as I wanted to give it to her tomorrow (Valentine's Day). I just finished a hat for her as well from a Drops design in the same yarn. My camera is being silly at the moment so I will have to find another one later tonight so I can post a picture of it.

I forgot to give dimensions so here is the information about them and the yarn I used - 64" wide by 31" long on the wires. Off the wires It is about 1" smaller each way. 
I used 3 balls of Bernat Alpaca (Bulky)- ea. 100g/3.5 oz. 70% Acrylic/ 30% Alpaca. It is a very soft yarn and when soaked for 10 min. and then laid out it is a bit on the limp side so did not stretch it It also seems to "shed" its hair like fibre. So now I am hoping it holds up. I used 6 mm circ. needles. The edging was taken from a Classic Elite yarns Pattern called Alpaca Sox Shawl designed by Emily Devlin - The Yarn Garden - Portland, OR. Her shawl was made rom Alpaca Sox CEY's signature sock yarn. I don't think I have seen this yarn in the LYS around here so can't say anything about it. Personally I would not use Bernat's Alpaca Yarn again because of the texture and the shedding.

WRENI & Seamus - don't worry about the collander effect - its a design change. Perhaps you should take some of your yarn or an equivalent to it - and just do a practice swatch doing the holes - or you could use a heavier yarn to practice them on. It helps. I would really like to see the collandar effect when you get your shawls finished. Just keep going - you'll get the hang of it.

Wreni - I don't know the full extent of my friends "operation, but will get the information tomorrow. I know that they gave her chemo before the operation to shrink the tumour and then they operated. She is now geting radiation treatment along with a new treatment. Unfortunately she is having some effects from this new treatment and is receiving attention to solve this problem now. She is not looking on the dark side which is good, and seems like she is looking at the lighter side of things. Looking forward to seeing you wearing your "Collander Shawl". Maybe you have a new pattern?

Again, thanks.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I may have mentioned that I ordered from Jimmy Beans and they ship really really fast I was very impressed with them too!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

knittingnewbie said:


> I may have mentioned that I ordered from Jimmy Beans and they ship really really fast I was very impressed with them too!


Thanks for mentioning them, I can't remember when I have been more impressed with an on line shopping experience. Not that I have had any bad experiences either, its just that they were quick with replies, bent over backwards to be helpful, and were delighted when they could help. I just felt like I was a valued customer and they were enthusiastic and appreciative. It makes such a difference to get such great service. My yarn hasn't arrived yet but as it has a very long way to come that is not surprising.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished my Ashton. Now I will have to wait to block it. When I began it last week my goal was to finish by the end of the month. However, it went faster than I anticipated, and I only just got to order the blocking materials today. I was pleasantly surprised that Knitpicks have already shipped today, so hopefully I will have it by early next week. I did enjoy knitting and feel that I learned quite a bit. Earlier this evening I was getting concerned whether I was going to have enough yarn, but there was enough. I definitely will be doing more lace patterns. In fact I downloaded a scarf pattern today and ordered the yarn for it. Next time I would knit a much lighter colour and probably go for something with a softer texture. I used Regia sock yarn, but I have found the wool very rough on my fingers. Thank you Dee for all the answers you gave to everyone who worked on this before me. I think that gave me all the answers I needed to know and it was very encouraging to read a thread like this with all the interaction that went on. Now I have to get something else on the needles as my fingers are rearing to go. I want to go back and read up on Alexandra and see if I want to do that too, although I am not sure on the timing for that KAL as I will be away a couple of weeks next month and it might be better to wait until my return, although I do think getting in right at the start does provide a lot of camaraderie. 

After I get the shawl blocked I will post a picture of it, but that probably won't be before the middle of next week if I am lucky and those supplies arrive fairly quickly.
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Decided to try and post a pic of the shawl pre-blocking after all. I couldn't wait to get an idea of what it would look like.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Bitgirl, the colors in your shawl are just gorgeous! Blue is my favorite color. I look forward to seeing it blocked!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Decided to try and post a pic of the shawl pre-blocking after all. I couldn't wait to get an idea of what it would look like.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Ashton!!!! The color is gorgeous and beautiful knitting!!!! Great job! My Ashton is done. It just needs to be blocked. ;0)


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Decided to try and post a pic of the shawl pre-blocking after all. I couldn't wait to get an idea of what it would look like.
> 
> Sue


I love it! Just wait until you get it blocked...it's going to be beautimous!!!!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Britgirl,
You are so going to love that shawl when you get it blocked.
Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Love those color changes.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

The colors are so great. The difference after blocking should be very dramatic. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

I also finished my second Ashton yesterday. And I too have to wait for the mats to block it. Can't wait. The first one was a bit of a disappointment to me but I think this one will be better when blocked. KnitPics have already shipped so they should be here soon.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Just to let you know - there is a knitting shop in Atlanta, GA called EAT ,SLEEP, KNIT. She carries wonderful yarns and most of the ones that we have used for Ashton. If you do order online from them, will you puleeze write in the comment box that you were referred to them by Marilyn Peskin in Tucson. The website is www.eatsleepknit.com. The women there have been great at helping me pick out yarns from afar and their shipping charges are less than the big stores. If you do order, please pm me. Thanks. BTW, I am waiting for the next shawl, Dee.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

To me, an interesting observation of myself -- perhaps some of you have noticed this in yourselves too. I have been looking at different shawl patterns in different styles on Ravelry, and looked more closely at a few that caught my eye. SOME OF THEM DON'T HAVE CHARTS! I was aghast! Before knitting the Ashton, I was wary of charts, now I only want to use them for lace knitting! (At least Dee's charts!) And as far as charts go, other than Dee's, the symbols are not always so obvious as to what they represent!

I sure am glad I was introduced to lace knitting with the Ashton! Dee has made it so easy and understandable!

THANK YOU, DEE! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Sue your Ashton is beautiful!!! I love the color! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Decided to try and post a pic of the shawl pre-blocking after all. I couldn't wait to get an idea of what it would look like.
> 
> Sue


Ooooooh! It is gonna be gorgeous!



marimom said:


> ...BTW, I am waiting for the next shawl, Dee.


I'm knitting as fast as I can!



CathyAnn said:


> To me, an interesting observation of myself -- perhaps some of you have noticed this in yourselves too. I have been looking at different shawl patterns in different styles on Ravelry, and looked more closely at a few that caught my eye. SOME OF THEM DON'T HAVE CHARTS! I was aghast! Before knitting the Ashton, I was wary of charts, now I only want to use them for lace knitting! (At least Dee's charts!) And as far as charts go, other than Dee's, the symbols are not always so obvious as to what they represent!
> 
> I sure am glad I was introduced to lace knitting with the Ashton! Dee has made it so easy and understandable!
> 
> THANK YOU, DEE! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Could you hear me bellowing with laughter???? I can hardly type I am still laughing so hard!!! You have made me sooooo happy!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Brtigirl, that is beautiful! I love the colors!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Great going Sue- your shawl is going to be beautiful when blocked, it is lovely now. so with the blocking - oh my.......... seamus.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi shawlettes - I am still struggling very slowly, and undoing quite a bit. My problem seems to be counting the rows. I am unsure how to count, where there is fancy stitches included. Simply - do I just count each square on the row, and ignore what is inside them? Would this give me the correct answer? There are various numbers at the side but they dont jive with my count. Thanks, Seamus.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

seamus said:


> Hi shawlettes - I am still struggling very slowly, and undoing quite a bit. My problem seems to be counting the rows. I am unsure how to count, where there is fancy stitches included. Simply - do I just count each square on the row, and ignore what is inside them? Would this give me the correct answer? There are various numbers at the side but they dont jive with my count. Thanks, Seamus.


Yes, count each square. Is there a specific row you are having problems with and would like to go into detail about?


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

This is My Ashton done with Deborah Norville, Serenity sock weight yarn, color, woodsey green; 50% superwash merino wool, 25% Bamboo 25% nylon. The yarn was wonderful to work with and is so soft and warm. I love how it turned out. I will have to buy more mats in order to block it harder. The points relaxed a lot after blocking. Sorry I didn't think to take measurements. I was in a hurry to get it sent to my Granddaughter for her birthday. It was done in her favorite color.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

AJP - lovely work on your Ashton, it is perfect, but not as beautiful as your grand daughter - she does your Ashton proud.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you! That is actually my unmarried daughter. My Granddaughter lives in Oregon.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

AJP,

Your Ashton shawl and your daughter are gorgeous!!!! It turned out beautiful!!! Your knitting is lovely!!!! ;0)


----------



## wreni (Dec 6, 2011)

AJP,

Your shawl and daughter are both Gorgeous. I hate linking my photo on the same thread because 1) my work is tenuous at best unlike yours and 2) I am sensitive about my appearance (lacking youth, beauty and wealth). Man, do I ever need to get my hair done!

So, I will knit the Ashton again with more confidence and again if need be.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wreni,

Your Ashton lace shawl is done!!!! Your Ashton is beautiful and you are a beautiful model!!!! Your shawl turned out stunning! Are you ready to try the Alexandria? ;0)


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Wreni,
Your shawl looks as grand as everyone elses.
I love the color, and I cannot see a knitting issue with it as worn here.
Now as for your hair.
I got off my depressed _ _ _ _ and had mine done and it made a world of difference in how I felt.
I went 3 years and had a full head of grey before going back to my somewhat natural red.
Post us a pic when your hair is done...You will feel better for it. 
I want to lift your spirits as this Thread has been about moving forward, making mistakes, fixing them and moving on.
Knitting is so forgiving.
There is nothing we have not knitted that cannot be given a makeover if needed. Best wishes, Robin


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Wreni, I love your shawl! You wear that color very well, I think you look beautiful! Congratulations on finishing your Ashton. Wear it with a smile of joy in your successful accomplishment!


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Wreni, I love your shawl, color is so soft & calm, perfect for a blonde. I agree 100% with terrachroma. I went back to coloring my hair after 5 yrs of being a silver head. I don't regret it one bit, it really lifted my spirits about myself.
terrachroma love your knitting & life analogy- so true.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wreni, 
I love your Ashton! the colors are lovely. And it is lovely on you. You are a beautiful woman if only you could see what we all see.......


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Sue, your shawl is gorgeous and I also love the colors in it. Great job..


Arlie


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Wreni, your shawl is gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AJP said:


> This is My Ashton done with Deborah Norville, Serenity sock weight yarn, color, woodsey green; 50% superwash merino wool, 25% Bamboo 25% nylon. The yarn was wonderful to work with and is so soft and warm. I love how it turned out. I will have to buy more mats in order to block it harder. The points relaxed a lot after blocking. Sorry I didn't think to take measurements. I was in a hurry to get it sent to my Granddaughter for her birthday. It was done in her favorite color.


What a beautiful shawl worn by your stunning daughter. You did such a great job and I applaud your finished Ashton!


----------



## wreni (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you, Shawlettes, for your generous comments. 

I had to forge on with this project, mistakes and all, to get the "Big Picture". Now that I understand the method of knitting a triangular lace shawl I shall knit the next one with greater dexterity.

A word of caution on the yarn I used for the Ashton:

Crystal Palace Mini Mochi, colorway: 'Seafoam'

I do not recommend this yarn for several reasons. It's single ply and more than several times the yarn just randomly ended in the middle of the skein. This of course resulted into tinking back to add the new yarn at a place less obvious. Also it pills, splits, and is simply weak.

My next 'Ashton' is soon to commence. I went with a Madelinetosh Lite colorway 'Ginger' It arrived today and it is really stunning. I'll be going on a long road journey soon and it will be my take-along project. I will work Chart 2 9 times.`

Thanks again everyone for all the support and companionship.

Best regards.

~w


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Two more beautiful Ashtons. Congratulations!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

terrachroma said:


> Wreni,
> Your shawl looks as grand as everyone elses.
> I love the color, and I cannot see a knitting issue with it as worn here.
> Now as for your hair.
> ...


Robin, well said!!!

And Wreni, you look lovely in your Ashton. The color of the shawl is stunning, a perfect choice for the pattern (it looks like frozen leaves at the end, very cool!) and it looks like a pretty and unique lace shawl the way just the you did it. I am so proud of you! Few folks would realize that it may not be exactly like the pattern, and I implore you to not say a word. Your shawl as knitted is a testament to your tenacity and will always hold a special place in your heart as you knit more shawls and see your progress.

If I may take a moment on the eve of our 150th page (that is just too crazy) to share a story about when I was a budding musician performing in a club for the first time. This was about 30+ years ago, and at the time I was a solo acoustic guitarist and I played ragtime guitar solos as well as fancy flatpicking and the like.

I used to always make a face (a grimace one would say) when i would make a mistake. I would also point out mistakes to people who gave me compliments after a performance. A friend told me to NEVER do this and to just smile even more when I made a mistake.

So this was my first solo gig, and I was playing this extremely difficult ragtime song and screwed up royally. I mean, just really bad. I kept smiling and acted like I meant this "improvisation." I didn't let it ruin my concentration for once. I kept on.

I left the stage and the first person who grabbed me to tell me what a fabulous job I had done mentioned that particular song and said how impressed he was by my rendition.

I just said "thank you."

And may I recommend that all of you with less than perfect Ashtons do the same!

Wreni, also, you are a beautiful woman and no hair dye or lack thereof will obscure that fact from anyone who looks at you.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

AJP and Wreni,
Two beautifully executed Ashton's. Lovely colors! Pretty models both! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> To me, an interesting observation of myself -- perhaps some of you have noticed this in yourselves too. I have been looking at different shawl patterns in different styles on Ravelry, and looked more closely at a few that caught my eye. SOME OF THEM DON'T HAVE CHARTS! I was aghast! Before knitting the Ashton, I was wary of charts, now I only want to use them for lace knitting! (At least Dee's charts!) And as far as charts go, other than Dee's, the symbols are not always so obvious as to what they represent!
> 
> I sure am glad I was introduced to lace knitting with the Ashton! Dee has made it so easy and understandable!
> 
> THANK YOU, DEE! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Absolutely spot on. i thought I was an experienced knitter and had done a certain amount of lace knitting in other projects (not shawls). I still do not know what made me do this KAL but I am very glad I did. I used to avoid charts, now I enjoy them. I used to steer away from thin.fine yarns but now I look at heavier yarns and wonder what I saw in them. It has completely changed my knitting habits which isn't easy cos I've been knitting a long time. Dee's patience and knowledge is exceptional and I applaud her and all of us who have gone on this journey together. Can't wait for Alexandra now (excepting I work with a girl by that name who is a little cow so I may rename the shawl to something else). Anyway this is a thank you for the comradeship of the thread and the teaching of Dee. :-D


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

marimom said:


> Just to let you know - there is a knitting shop in Atlanta, GA called EAT ,SLEEP, KNIT. She carries wonderful yarns and most of the ones that we have used for Ashton. If you do order online from them, will you puleeze write in the comment box that you were referred to them by Marilyn Peskin in Tucson. The website is www.eatsleepknit.com. The women there have been great at helping me pick out yarns from afar and their shipping charges are less than the big stores. If you do order, please pm me. Thanks. BTW, I am waiting for the next shawl, Dee.


Thanks for the info Marimom, I will check it out, and if I purchase from them I will certainly let them know who recommended them.

:thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

AJP, your shawl is stunning, the color of a forest, nature. (Your daughter is beautiful!)

And Wreni, your shawl is stunning too! The light blue gives the impression of ice - a gorgeous color. 

About the hair color, I color mine with "fanci-full" temporary hair color. That way, if I get lazy and don't want to bother with it I don't have to use it. It stains the white hair enough that it still blends in with my hair that is not yet white, and no roots!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay about this hair color business. I decided to stop coloring my hair about 4 years ago. My hair was just to my shoulders length wise at the time. It is now in the middle of my back and has had 4 or 5 inches, 3 or 4 times cut off and I still have hair with the coloring.
I had various reasons for my decision. 
Coloring made me look about 20 years younger, and therefore I was expected to perform as someone 20 years younger! 
Now I'm sorry folks, but as you get more years under your belt, it gets more difficult to do some things at the pace you use to.
I never did think that putting those chemicals on my hair was good for it or me. Its all but impossible to color and keep roots touched up without getting the chemicals on your scalp and thus into your body.
If something may have an affect my brain, let it be a pattern driving me bonkers, not some chemicals, we get enough of those anymore just eating!
Then there is the cost involved whether you do it yourself or get it done at a salon. You pay the bucks and in just a few days the roots start to show!
The process needs to be repeated every so many weeks and the cost adds up.
Bottom line for me is: I would rather buy yarn and knit. If someone don't care for how I look, they have a problem, because I am perfectly fine with me.
That's my personal take on hair color. Those who wish to do such, have at it. I have no problem with your decision, it is your alone. Also many times it has to do with where you are in life ie: working in the public eye etc.
Me, I am at the kick back stage and loving it! I earned every silver thread!
That's my story and I am sticking to it! 
Cover the mirror if you have to, pick up those pointy sticks and Knit! :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Okay about this hair color business. I decided to stop coloring my hair about 4 years ago. My hair was just to my shoulders length wise at the time. It is now in the middle of my back and has had 4 or 5 inches, 3 or 4 times cut off and I still have hair with the coloring.
> I had various reasons for my decision.
> Coloring made me look about 20 years younger, and therefore I was expected to perform as someone 20 years younger!
> Now I'm sorry folks, but as you get more years under your belt, it gets more difficult to do some things at the pace you use to.
> ...


I love you, Dana. :thumbup:


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Okay about this hair color business. I decided to stop coloring my hair about 4 years ago. My hair was just to my shoulders length wise at the time. It is now in the middle of my back and has had 4 or 5 inches, 3 or 4 times cut off and I still have hair with the coloring.
> I had various reasons for my decision.
> Coloring made me look about 20 years younger, and therefore I was expected to perform as someone 20 years younger!
> Now I'm sorry folks, but as you get more years under your belt, it gets more difficult to do some things at the pace you use to.
> ...


Well said! I think we should grow old gracefully


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

My daughter is as sweet as she is beautiful. She loves the Ashton Shawlette enough that I have started one for her out of some sock yarn she bought to make herself a scarf. Now I can hardly wait to get it completed before our Arizona weather turns too warm.

I agree with you CathyAnn about the charts. I too laughed when I read your post.

DanaKay, I love your comments about hair. I can't do the chemicals so I enjoy my silver threads. I would rather buy luscious yarn than color my hair. I'm making a cashmere hat for one of my two expected Grandbabies. It is so soft and wonderful! I plan on making three in differant colors, since we don't know what they are having. It is a dream to knit with 100% cashmere.

Once again Thank you everyone!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> .....Can't wait for Alexandra now (excepting I work with a girl by that name who is a little cow so I may rename the shawl to something else). Anyway this is a thank you for the comradeship of the thread and the teaching of Dee. :-D


You are so welcome! I am glad that you too are loving the charts now and that you became part of this journey we have shared together, which is a great way to put it, thanks!

And the little cow comment is too funny. That is why I love my day job. No pesky and cow-like coworkers to annoy me. If you just called it "Alex" would that be any better, because that I what I call it because Alexandra is a lot of letters to type.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I was going to suggest Alexis. I worked with a little cow for 12 years. Finally I told her that if she thought I was going to quite with her nasty remarks she could think again. She wasn't so bad after that. I am a quiet person and I don't know where that came from. Wreni you are beautiful, and your shawl looks lovely on you. My hubby got so upset when I suggested I might colour my hair. He is gone now, but I also like me the way God made me. How long does it take to learn a chart?? Seamus.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Britgirl - Your shawl is really nice. The colours are fabulous. So well done.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Lovely daughter and great shawl. Love dark greens.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Wreni your shawl is beautiful. Shade of blue is perfect. Nothing wrong with your looks either!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Wreni, that is beautiful!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

AJP, That is . . . wow! You have inspired me to do a third one. This time for my mother.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Love them all, and again, all the models are beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Okay about this hair color business. I decided to stop coloring my hair about 4 years ago. My hair was just to my shoulders length wise at the time. It is now in the middle of my back and has had 4 or 5 inches, 3 or 4 times cut off and I still have hair with the coloring.
> I had various reasons for my decision.
> Coloring made me look about 20 years younger, and therefore I was expected to perform as someone 20 years younger!
> Now I'm sorry folks, but as you get more years under your belt, it gets more difficult to do some things at the pace you use to.
> ...


I have to admit I have never had my hair coloured, nor never wanted to. Although at times I have not thought so, most of the time I have considered myself blessed to have red hair. I have countless grey (should I say that word, rather than silver) hairs and ,indeed, have had some since I was fourteen years old. I still, wonder how much longer the red hair will last. I am now 66 years old (young) and have most of it still, well a lot thinner than it once was, and, with menopause it went from being wiryexture to much softer. Most of the "other colour" borders my face, and by carefully pulling my hair forward I can hide it. I am not quite ready to proclaim my mark of honour or distinguishment. Likewise if I lift up my bangs there is this "other colour" lurking there, but for now it is not visible, other than on a windswept day when my hair is all over the place, and who cares then anyway. 
Several years ago my hair stylist kept pestering me to put some highlights in my hair, but I repeatedly said "no". After all, what would be the point? I figure when that other colour does decide to take the upperhand that hopefully it will do it so discretely, so why pay to get the same thing. 
There are times when I have really disliked standing out in a crowd because of my hair colour. With red hair you really can't just blend into a crowd. On the other hand, the advantages of it are that if I am meeting someone whom I have not met before, I can readily describe myself. Just look out for the woman with the red hair and English accent! 
All said and done, I just try and be comfortable in my own skin. This is what I was given, I might as well enjoy it! 
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > .....Can't wait for Alexandra now (excepting I work with a girl by that name who is a little cow so I may rename the shawl to something else). Anyway this is a thank you for the comradeship of the thread and the teaching of Dee. :-D
> ...


I love the name Alexandra. That is the name of my youngest granddaughter, who is sixteen months old today.
A beautiful name for a beautiful child and now too for a beautiful shawl.
Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

SO, we have the shawl named Alexandra with the nickname of Alex! That works for me. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Can't believe I just received my Knitpicks order. I only ordered it Tuesday 10am and they shipped 4pm same day. That is service for you. However, the blocking wires have been shipped separately and did not arrive today, so I still can't start to block. I must have been half asleep when I made my order as I ordered some interchangeable cables, but forgot to order any needles. Also I ordered some lace yarn, but only one skein and now I can't remember what I was going to knit. I am assuming I was thinking of a scarf, but who knows. Another senior moment! Now I am getting anxious about blocking, never having done before, but will be consulting Dee's notes to get me through that. 
Sue


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Can't believe I just received my Knitpicks order. I only ordered it Tuesday 10am and they shipped 4pm same day. That is service for you. However, the blocking wires have been shipped separately and did not arrive today, so I still can't start to block. I must have been half asleep when I made my order as I ordered some interchangeable cables, but forgot to order any needles. Also I ordered some lace yarn, but only one skein and now I can't remember what I was going to knit. I am assuming I was thinking of a scarf, but who knows. Another senior moment! Now I am getting anxious about blocking, never having done before, but will be consulting Dee's notes to get me through that.
> Sue


Blocking is fun! You will do fine. if you look at many of the pics of finished Ashtons, a lot of them were taken while being blocked. If you need more specific pics or more close up, please PM me.

I ordered a yarn swift (it was on sale!!!) from KP just a few days ago and it apparently came today to my store before I opened, since the ticket that was left said the mail man came at 8am and so I guess I'll have to go pick it up. That really is fast!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe I just received my Knitpicks order. I only ordered it Tuesday 10am and they shipped 4pm same day. That is service for you. However, the blocking wires have been shipped separately and did not arrive today, so I still can't start to block. I must have been half asleep when I made my order as I ordered some interchangeable cables, but forgot to order any needles. Also I ordered some lace yarn, but only one skein and now I can't remember what I was going to knit. I am assuming I was thinking of a scarf, but who knows. Another senior moment! Now I am getting anxious about blocking, never having done before, but will be consulting Dee's notes to get me through that.
> ...


I just read your blocking notes. I don't have any Eucalan. Is something like Woolite ok? There is a yarn store out in Haymarket, which apparently carries it. Also the Eucalan site listed "Sons of Norway #428" in Annandale, which I thought might be handy as my daughter lives in Annandale. When I googled it, I came up with Norway House. Apparently they are a fraternal lodge and do sell Norwegian products, have a bazaar. That was very interesting, but saw no mention of them selling Eucalan!
Sue
Sue


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

Make sure you clean off the blocking wires. They have an oil on them, that you don't want to get that on your hard work. I haven't used mine yet, but will start Ashton shortly and get to use them then.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Sue,
I love red hair! All the different shades and hues. My materal grandfather had red hair. None of my children had red hair, but my daughter's children do and it has been carried on in both great grandsons. The shades go from the deepest auburn to light strawberry blond in the family now. Can you see the smile on my face! 
Its just one of those things like curly haired wanting straight hair and visa-versa.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

A personal note on blocking: I look at the pictures of the ladies earning their living blocking the lovely lace, and wish, they lived near so I could take mine lace work to them to be blocked. Alas, I must do it myself!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I just read your blocking notes. I don't have any Eucalan. Is something like Woolite ok? There is a yarn store out in Haymarket, which apparently carries it. Also the Eucalan site listed "Sons of Norway #428" in Annandale, which I thought might be handy as my daughter lives in Annandale. When I googled it, I came up with Norway House. Apparently they are a fraternal lodge and do sell Norwegian products, have a bazaar. That was very interesting, but saw no mention of them selling Eucalan!
Sue
If I were you ... I would wait for the Eucalan. It's wonderful. I would not use Woolite. Another good one is Kookaburra. These are just the greatest on any wool and also with other delicate yarns. They help preserve them.
One other thing...I too was a red head and gave up coloring my hair 20 years ago. People think I was a blond ...they never can believe red head...One plus...this color hair does age gracefully. Come to think of it....it was 30 years ago.. How time flies...


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Dee, dear Dee. Stop TEASING US already. I want; I need Alexandra. When do you think she might be ready. You have given many of us (I am sure) the chart bug. Aren't you wonderful for doing this? 
BTW - I have forgotten what kind of yarn I will need for Alexandra? Would appreicate the answer so I can be sure to have it ready. Marilyn p-k in Tucson


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

A little hair shampoo works fine too. Baby shampoo was suggested with the instructions for cleaning 100% cashmere I purchased. I have the kookaburra also and it is nice because it is a no rinse if you don't wish to.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

marimom said:


> Dee, dear Dee. Stop TEASING US already. I want; I need Alexandra. When do you think she might be ready. You have given many of us (I am sure) the chart bug. Aren't you wonderful for doing this?
> BTW - I have forgotten what kind of yarn I will need for Alexandra? Would appreicate the answer so I can be sure to have it ready. Marilyn p-k in Tucson


Fingering weight yarn is suggested for Alexandra. It is all about texture, so perhaps a yarn with a really good twist, would be nice. I hope!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Sue,
> I love red hair! All the different shades and hues. My materal grandfather had red hair. None of my children had red hair, but my daughter's children do and it has been carried on in both great grandsons. The shades go from the deepest auburn to light strawberry blond in the family now. Can you see the smile on my face!
> Its just one of those things like curly haired wanting straight hair and visa-versa.


My brother has red hair, still, at age of 68. My oldest daughter, was really blonde when born but her hair darkened to brown but she definitely has red highlights to it, when the sun catches it a certain way. My second oldest has fiery red hair from the day that her hair appeared, and my twins have strawberry blonde. So far none of my grandchildren have red hair.
Sue


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I have finished my test knit of Alexandra. Here is one picture. The info and the rest of the pictures are on the main picture sections. Or will be as soon as I can get it there. Also it is on Ravelry. I am nancyann there. Y instead of I... A mix up that can't seem to be fixed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful. What yarn did you use?
Sue


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful work as always nanciann!:thumbup: I love the color!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

AJP - Your Ashton could not be more beautiful. And your daughter is the perfect model for this stunning shawl. Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!

Britgirl -Gorgeous color you used. It will block beautifully.

Wreni - Be proud of your accomplishment. Your Ashton is very lovely. Please don't be so hard on yourself. You are beautiful.

Dana - Agree with your post re: hair. Mine has been long and silver for a few years now and my DH who is 9 yrs younger than me loves it. But to each his own.

BlueButterfly - Your rendition of Ashton is smashing!

Nanciann - OMgosh. Your Alex is MOST stunning. Is it harder to knit than Ashton?


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Nanciann - Beautiful Alexandra! Love the colour.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That is beautiful. What yarn did you use?
> Sue


Madelinetosh Merino Light in color Alizarin.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Double send...sorry..


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Nan, thanks again so much for test knitting this sight unseen and coming up with such a lovely version. Just beautiful!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

oooooooo can hardly wait


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

marimom said:


> Dee, dear Dee. Stop TEASING US already. I want; I need Alexandra. When do you think she might be ready. You have given many of us (I am sure) the chart bug. Aren't you wonderful for doing this?
> BTW - I have forgotten what kind of yarn I will need for Alexandra? Would appreicate the answer so I can be sure to have it ready. Marilyn p-k in Tucson


You are so funny! Alex will be ready in less than 2 weeks. I promise.

Re: Yarn. Alexandra may be done in a full sized shawl version (about 68in x 34) or a smaller version (54in x 27). The larger version takes two skeins of sock/fingering weight yarn if you are using hand dyed yarn and but about 650-700 yards total (am waiting to get yardage from test knitters). So if you are using regular yarn with skeins that have matching dyelots, you would just buy the equivalent of that 650-700 yards. The smaller shawlette version takes about 420 yards of the same kind of yarn, but I hardly had any left so I would say to get extra unless you are spot on with my gauge.

The shawl and shawlette have slightly different designs (the smaller one does not have the little diamonds at the top), but you can make the shawlette design easily into a full sized shawl if you prefer.

I will probably start the KAL topic a week or so before I release the pattern so I can post more detailed info regarding yarn and such so everyone can buy what they need.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Nanciann - OMgosh. Your Alex is MOST stunning. Is it harder to knit than Ashton?[/quote]

I really think that this is one of the easiest of all Dee's shawls. It may be because the yarn is heavier and the size 5 needle is the largest I have used so far.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > .....Can't wait for Alexandra now (excepting I work with a girl by that name who is a little cow so I may rename the shawl to something else). Anyway this is a thank you for the comradeship of the thread and the teaching of Dee. :-D
> ...


I could certainly call it Alex or Alexis because she goes ballistic if someone calls her Alex. privately I call her Princess Alexandra but as the real Princess Alexandra was such a beautiful person I feel bad doing that. It doesn't really matter, but I am interested in knowing what you do for a job Dee if you don't have any co-workers (or in my cow workers) it sounds both wonderful and lonely. You often mention going to work so, just wondering, but if you would rather not say that's ok too.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Wow Nanciann that is fantastic knitting and gorgeous colour. I just love it. How I wish I could retire and just spend my days knitting and reading. How fat would I get!!! So perhaps a good thing I can't. Re hair colour. I too am a natural red read, or auburn head and I colour my hair because grey and silver really make me look haggard but if I colour my hair, it is the right shade for my skin tones. Those of us who have warm skin tones look better without grey next to our skin. Having said that I must admit I am sick of the routine of either colouring it myself or wasting time and money going to a salon. Sooner or later I will just give up, but I have patches where my natural colour has not quite gone particularly at the front. Weird!!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hold off your excitement for a tiny while shawlettes, I had to take my effort back to almost the beginning (7 stitches) today. I don't want to be struggling with my Ashton while you drool over your Alexis's. Did you notice all the holes Wreni?? Maybe we will come into our own, although you did push the envelope a little this time. Love y'all anyway. Seamus.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I wanted to send this picture of the hat I made to go with the altered Ashton Tuesday but hd to install Norton on my computer and find my other camera. Took me a while.

So here it is finally - the hat pattrn is from Drops.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Nanciann, your Alexandra is "to die for," as are all of your shawls. The color, Alizarin, is just beautiful.

BlueButterfly, the hat looks good with the Ashton! The lady receiving them is going to be thrilled!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

nanciann, beautiful, and of course, thanks to our designer.... Dee, can't wait!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh what stunning shawls!

ATP - Love the color of your Aston. Your daughter is lovely and really set it off perfect the way she is wearing it. Your granddaughter will be very excited when she receives it.

Wreni - What a perfect color for your complexion. You are a lovely model.

Ninciann - Another gorgeous shawl. Love the color, it looks like it has a sparkle in it. Seeing your Alexndra makes me (and everyone else) anxious to start theirs.

Stevieland - Looking forward to the Alexandra. I have your other patterns, but decided to do the Alexandra first before tackling the others. They are all so beautiful it is hard to decide which one to make. I will looking foward to the Alexandra KAL. I have learned so much from this KAL and feel like I know each Shawlette personally. Thank you so much.

Bluebutterfly - your hat is stunning and looks great with your Ashton. What great idea.

So Shawlettes, let's keep the Ashtons coming. Each one is unique and beautiful. A testimony to each lovely knitter.

Shirley


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Nanciann, your Alexandra is perfect in every way!!! Your color choice really set off the the pattern beautifully!!! Thanks for sharing your gorgeous work with us. It is exciting to finally see what it looks like.

Dee you've designed another winner!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

BlueButterfly, Your Shawl and hat make a lovely pair. You've done such a beautiful job on both of them. I love them! Thank you for sharing your talent with us!


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi - I started my Ashton early in January. Did not really have any trouble knitting it and was finished rather quickly. However, I was intimidated at the thought of blocking it and it sat for a month. Decided I want to wear it this weekend so I finally blocked it yesterday. Yarn is Malabrigo Sock in the Azures colorway. It measures 27" x 54". I am very happy with it and look forward to making the Alexandra. Plan to do another Ashton first.

Many, many thanks, Dee.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

ok on last rows of ashton, watching my yarn ball dwindle away, hope there's enough, deep breath, keep knitting.....


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> ok on last rows of ashton, watching my yarn ball dwindle away, hope there's enough, deep breath, keep knitting.....


I know how you feel, my yarn was dwindling to a very small ball. I got to the place where I quit looking at it because I was sure I was going to run out. I was sweating bullets. In the end I had enough. I used 430 yards and had 3 yards left. That was too close for comfort. My Ashton is on the blocking mat now. I will probably take it off tomorrow. Good luck!!!! ;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Quickenknit, 

Your Ashton is stunning! The azure color way is beautiful. Very nice knitting. ;0)


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Qickenknit, that is such a beautiful color...so vibrant and your knitting looks perfect. Blocking can be a pain. That's the part I dread the most. But the results are well worth it.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Quitnknit, 
I love your Ashton! The colors are beautiful and your knitting looks perfect! Thanks for blocking it and sharing it with us. I know how you felt about blocking. That's how I felt before blocking my first item. Now it's not that way at all. I think it will be easier for you next time as well.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

I am ready to do row 7 on chart 3. I am getting very low on yarn. Can anyone suggest where I should stop if I need to add another skein ( It will have to be different as this was stash yarn and I have no idea what it is or where I got it) I would like it to look like maybe a planned idea on the border. I hope I am making sense. Where do I stop to add a contrasting color ? Hope I am clear. Thanks for any help Jane


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

The timing of the Alexandra is perfect. I will be having ankle surgery on the 29th and will be laid up with a non weight bearing cast for at least 2 weeks and will need something to keep me busy.

I am hoping to have the aran sweater I am knitting for my daughter done before the surgery so will need something else to do.

Linda


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

All finished Ashtons are amazing!!! At first I was counting, but lost count. How many DO we have?

Just a question and suggestion. Have everybody posted their Ashtons (or other completed Dee's designs) on Ravelry? We know that Dee is a Queen of Lace on KP, but she also deserves to be a Queen Designer on Ravelry. The more of her designes are knitted and posted, more people will get to know her WORLDWIDE....


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Waya,

It looks like you have plenty of yarn. I had less! and I had enough. PM Stevieland, and she will help you figure out if you have enough. To me, it looks like you do. I had a golf ball size left, and I had enough. I was sweating bullets, lol!!!! Your yarn is beautiful!!! I love the color. Good luck!
;0)


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

ty for reply I will keep plodding along thanks again


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Quitnknit said:


> Hi - I started my Ashton early in January. Did not really have any trouble knitting it and was finished rather quickly. However, I was intimidated at the thought of blocking it and it sat for a month. Decided I want to wear it this weekend so I finally blocked it yesterday. Yarn is Malabrigo Sock in the Azures colorway. It measures 27" x 54". I am very happy with it and look forward to making the Alexandra. Plan to do another Ashton first.
> 
> Many, many thanks, Dee.


You are welcome! Look at your beautiful shawl!! I love it. The color is grand and your knitting is perfect. Your blocking looks fine. The more you block the faster you will get. I know look forward to blocking. It is so exciting to see the blob turn into a butterfly, isn't it?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

waya said:


> I am ready to do row 7 on chart 3. I am getting very low on yarn. Can anyone suggest where I should stop if I need to add another skein ( It will have to be different as this was stash yarn and I have no idea what it is or where I got it) I would like it to look like maybe a planned idea on the border. I hope I am making sense. Where do I stop to add a contrasting color ? Hope I am clear. Thanks for any help Jane


Can you weigh what you have left? It looks like it is a sock yarn, and those will usually have at least 420 yards if not more. Unfortuntately, with this pattern, there is really no great place to add a new color because of the leaves being staggered. Keep going a bit and get back in touch if if seems critical. Please PM me and we can figure out what would be the best plan of attack!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Quitnknit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - I started my Ashton early in January. Did not really have any trouble knitting it and was finished rather quickly. However, I was intimidated at the thought of blocking it and it sat for a month. Decided I want to wear it this weekend so I finally blocked it yesterday. Yarn is Malabrigo Sock in the Azures colorway. It measures 27" x 54". I am very happy with it and look forward to making the Alexandra. Plan to do another Ashton first.
> ...


Dee I have a quick question thats not about the ashton but about the edwina..I blocked mine yesterday finally! finished it in dec but was leery about blocking it....I knitted it using the jaggerspun zephyr on size 3 needles but it blocked out to a whopping 84 by 42....I know I am a bit of a loose knitter what do you suggest maybe go down a size in needles?
Cat
ps I am blocking my ashton today


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> Dee I have a quick question thats not about the ashton but about the edwina..I blocked mine yesterday finally! finished it in dec but was leery about blocking it....I knitted it using the jaggerspun zephyr on size 3 needles but it blocked out to a whopping 84 by 42....I know I am a bit of a loose knitter what do you suggest maybe go down a size in needles?
> Cat
> ps I am blocking my ashton today


I had the same issue with my first Edwina. It turned out that I am a loose knitter too. Now, when knitting with lace yarn I use US 1½ - 2.5 mm needles. Hope this helps.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> Dee I have a quick question thats not about the ashton but about the edwina..I blocked mine yesterday finally! finished it in dec but was leery about blocking it....I knitted it using the jaggerspun zephyr on size 3 needles but it blocked out to a whopping 84 by 42....I know I am a bit of a loose knitter what do you suggest maybe go down a size in needles?
> Cat
> ps I am blocking my ashton today


_Edited to add: Sunset, you beat me to the punch!!!! This is what I just wrote:_

That is a big shawl!!!! Yep, I would definitely go down a needle size or two. Our Sunset had the same issue with her first Edwina, which you all have never seen since she frogged it. (I hope she doesn't mind me telling you this.) She used the same needle size as you (the pattern size) and it was huge. She decided to reknit the whole shawl with I think a US 1 1/2 and ended up with 70" across, which is the beautiful version she posted here. It is also on Ravelry with more pics.

You may want to take this experience into account and maybe do a gauge swatch in the future for your shawls. I always put my gauge on the pattern, even though it is not really important for the way it looks, since some people like looser lace and some tighter.

But as you can see, the gauge issue will affect the final size, so if you are expecting to have a 6 foot shawl and you end up with 7 feet like you did (and I bet you used quite a bit more yarn too), you would have been able to adjust your needle size with the gauge swatch. You will want to heavily block that swatch just like you would the shawl, and then wait a day for it to relax a tad and then take your measurement.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

stevieland said:


> _Edited to add: Sunset, you beat me to the punch!!!! This is what I just wrote:_
> 
> Our Sunset had the same issue with her first Edwina, which you all have never seen since she frogged it. (I hope she doesn't mind me telling you this.) She used the same needle size as you (the pattern size) and it was huge. She decided to reknit the whole shawl with I think a US 1 1/2 and ended up with 70" across, which is the beautiful version she posted here. It is also on Ravelry with more pics.


Dee, I don't mind. I want others to learn from my experience, this is why I am here... I haven't been able to comment on the thread a lot lately, was a very busy week at work. Today, finally - my work project is finished and I have some time to devote to KP and our "Shawlettes" KAL. Home time is only for knitting!!!

Dee, I also noticed a topic about Alexandra shawl name. As you already know I like to give my shawls different names from pattern names. Sometimes yarn talks to me and wants to be something else than an original pattern. Do you mind if I give my own names to your patterns?


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks so much! I am so glad it wasnt just me! i will not be frogging my edwina I think she is beautiful but I will definetly go down in needle size from now on!goodness just had a thought wonder what my ashton , elizabeth and wilshire are gonna end up blocking to? oh well live and learn ashton done wont frog wilshire only have 20 rows to go and elizabeth more than half done frog??? no way!..lol

Cat


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> thanks so much! I am so glad it wasnt just me! i will not be frogging my edwina I think she is beautiful but I will definetly go down in needle size from now on!goodness just had a thought wonder what my ashton , elizabeth and wilshire are gonna end up blocking to? oh well live and learn ashton done wont frog wilshire only have 20 rows to go and elizabeth more than half done frog??? no way!..lol
> 
> Cat


I am also almost done with my Wilshire. Hope to finish this weekend. Happy knitting, can't wait to see your shawls...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> thanks so much! I am so glad it wasnt just me! i will not be frogging my edwina I think she is beautiful but I will definetly go down in needle size from now on!goodness just had a thought wonder what my ashton , elizabeth and wilshire are gonna end up blocking to? oh well live and learn ashton done wont frog wilshire only have 20 rows to go and elizabeth more than half done frog??? no way!..lol
> 
> Cat


I would recommend to not over block them under the circumstances!!!! At least you know they will keep you warm. You can always drape them over a couch - sort of a shaftan.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks so much! I am so glad it wasnt just me! i will not be frogging my edwina I think she is beautiful but I will definetly go down in needle size from now on!goodness just had a thought wonder what my ashton , elizabeth and wilshire are gonna end up blocking to? oh well live and learn ashton done wont frog wilshire only have 20 rows to go and elizabeth more than half done frog??? no way!..lol
> ...


Dee just put my ashton on wires it blocked out to 60 by 30 that was with 7 repeats knit on size 4 needles with LB 1878 yarn
for my elizabeth I am using fiesta ballerina yarn and size 2 needles kinda knew on my own I guess that I was gonna need way smaller needles..LOL
Thanks so much for your input you so ROCK!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks so much! I am so glad it wasnt just me! i will not be frogging my edwina I think she is beautiful but I will definetly go down in needle size from now on!goodness just had a thought wonder what my ashton , elizabeth and wilshire are gonna end up blocking to? oh well live and learn ashton done wont frog wilshire only have 20 rows to go and elizabeth more than half done frog??? no way!..lol
> ...


thanks so much just went to ravelry and saw all your beautiful knitting..I am pea green with envy...


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

dont know if this will work but here goes keep in mind that I am no photographer.

my great big edwina!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> dont know if this will work but here goes keep in mind that I am no photographer.
> 
> my great big edwina!


Big and so beautiful!!
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Was so disappointed that my blocking wires didn't come today. Really got my hopes up after receiving the mats and pins yesterday. Did get some Eucalan samples today. I tried to call the yarn store that stocks them as I didn't want to make a fruitless trip there, but of course they had posted on their website that they were having a problem with their phones! Anyway I did take the chance, but no they had no bottles in stock, but, thank goodness they did have some samples and gave me four of those. I came home really hoping the wires would arrive and I could block today. Ah well, maybe tomorrow. At least I have enough Eucalan on hand for when they do come and I may just go ahead and order a bottle online, as I do plan on making more shawls. Once you have done one, you become addicted!
Sue


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Knitgirl that is one beautiful shawl. I love it. It looks so elegant and dramatic.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

What can I say? O H M Y G O S H! Love it love it love it


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

knitgirl389, your Edwina is gorgeous!!! I love the color and the sheen!!! And believe me mine was bigger. The size of yours is very generous and would be very cozy to wear... Great job!!! Please post it on Ravelry!!! It will be a great addition to the 12 Edwina projects.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

beautiful shawl


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Quitnknit, your Ashton turned out beautifully! LOVE the color, and you knit so well! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Boy o' boy are you going to get the compliments... .

Knitgirl389, your Edwina is gorgeous. Are you tall??? LOL

Both of you, and to all the shawl knitters on this KAL, I can just hear people, especially women saying, "Did you knit this?" -- with awe and wonder in their voices.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I love all the shawls that have just ben posted! I love the sea foam colours especially. I have been trying to find these colours but they don't seem to exist where I shop. 

Where do you buy the Madelintosh Merino - Jimmy Beans Store???


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I love all the shawls that have just ben posted! I love the sea foam colours especially. I have been trying to find these colours but they don't seem to exist where I shop.
> 
> Where do you buy the Madelintosh Merino - Jimmy Beans Store???


You can google "Madelinetosh Merino Light."


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I was going to block my Ashton today but I forgot about needing the euculan. So I have to wait till after the weekend because I'm working the night shift all weekend. So hopefully sometime next week I'll get it blocked. Then pictures!!! Yay!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I love all the shawls that have just ben posted! I love the sea foam colours especially. I have been trying to find these colours but they don't seem to exist where I shop.
> 
> Where do you buy the Madelintosh Merino - Jimmy Beans Store???


I just ordered some madeline tosh merino light for the alexandra..ordered from jimmy beans have heard good things about them so decided to try them out.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> knitgirl389, your Edwina is gorgeous!!! I love the color and the sheen!!! And believe me mine was bigger. The size of yours is very generous and would be very cozy to wear... Great job!!! Please post it on Ravelry!!! It will be a great addition to the 12 Edwina projects.


where would I go to post it on ravelry? this was my first posted pictures here so kinda clueless about it all


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> dont know if this will work but here goes keep in mind that I am no photographer.
> 
> my great big edwina!


This is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!! :thumbup:

The color is fantastic. Your blocking is perfect--and the sheen, the drape, well, it is perfect.

I encourage you to post those pics in the Pictures section if you haven't already so everyone can admire your work.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > dont know if this will work but here goes keep in mind that I am no photographer.
> ...


oh oops guess I shouldnt have posted edwina pics in ashton kal I am so sorry everyone..guess just overly excited about having the shawl done and blocked!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't want to name names, but every shawl that has been posted in this entire thread is a beauty in its own right. Some are simply beautiful, some are totally gorgeous, some are stunning, some are to die for. We are surely keeping KnitPicks hopping with our orders for blocking tools, etc. Everyone has done some corageous knitting, learned some wonderful lace knitting tips. It has been a great and shared experience.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> SunsetKnitting said:
> 
> 
> > knitgirl389, your Edwina is gorgeous!!! I love the color and the sheen!!! And believe me mine was bigger. The size of yours is very generous and would be very cozy to wear... Great job!!! Please post it on Ravelry!!! It will be a great addition to the 12 Edwina projects.
> ...


I see you already have 1 project on Ravelry that is Untitled. Click on it and input info for Edwina and upload pictures. If you need more help don't hesitate to contact me in Private here or on Rav.


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

Knitgirl389 - Your Edwina is oustanding - great job!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > knitgirl389 said:
> ...


No no no!!! I didn't mean you shouldn't have posted here. We are a shawl knitting family by now here on the KAL so of course you should have posted here for us all to admire. I just wanted to make sure that non-Shawlettes got the opportunity to see your spectacular work of art!!!!


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

Can the Edwina be made as a shawlette? I am rather short and do not think I could wear a full length shawl.

Thanks.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I don't want to name names, but every shawl that has been posted in this entire thread is a beauty in its own right. Some are simply beautiful, some are totally gorgeous, some are stunning, some are to die for. We are surely keeping KnitPicks hopping with our orders for blocking tools, etc. Everyone has done some corageous knitting, learned some wonderful lace knitting tips. It has been a great and shared experience.


AMEN!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Quitnknit said:


> Can the Edwina be made as a shawlette? I am rather short and do not think I could wear a full length shawl.
> 
> Thanks.


The pattern size is actually about 72 x 36, which isn't too big, really. Depends on how you wear your shawls.

But if memory serves correct, I think you can cut out a few inches by doing one less repeats of one of the charts. I'd have to look at my big chart to verify, but I'm pretty sure that would be okay. But the balance of the design might be impacted.



Pocahontas said:


> I don't want to name names, but every shawl that has been posted in this entire thread is a beauty in its own right. Some are simply beautiful, some are totally gorgeous, some are stunning, some are to die for. We are surely keeping KnitPicks hopping with our orders for blocking tools, etc. Everyone has done some corageous knitting, learned some wonderful lace knitting tips. It has been a great and shared experience.


P, you have such a poetic way of writing. How well put.

I am so proud of each and every shawl that I've seen here. They are all like beautiful snowflakes, and it is thrilling to me to behold them.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

So beautifully put! I couldn't have said it better.


Pocahontas said:


> I don't want to name names, but every shawl that has been posted in this entire thread is a beauty in its own right. Some are simply beautiful, some are totally gorgeous, some are stunning, some are to die for. We are surely keeping KnitPicks hopping with our orders for blocking tools, etc. Everyone has done some corageous knitting, learned some wonderful lace knitting tips. It has been a great and shared experience.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

As I said on the main site, Your Edwina is gorgeous!!!! I love the color and the sheen of the fiber!! Your work is stunningly perfect! Thanks for sharing your amazing photos.


knitgirl389 said:


> dont know if this will work but here goes keep in mind that I am no photographer.
> 
> my great big edwina!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

My knitting needles and yarn from Knit Picks didn't come today either, and I ordered those almost 2 weeks ago, and I was sure mine would be here today, but no - /no sign of them. Most of the time the money is already out of my bank, and still I am waiting. Can't understand it. They also have a bottle of something at knit Picks along with the blocking stuff. I can't remember name, but I think it must be for using with the blocking stuff. If I every get near to that day - I will order it to try it out. Sheamus. PS -If I have to use bed (have no choice) I shall not be in good shape either....


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

seamus said:


> My knitting needles and yarn from Knit Picks didn't come today either, and I ordered those almost 2 weeks ago, and I was sure mine would be here today, but no - /no sign of them. Most of the time the money is already out of my bank, and still I am waiting. Can't understand it. They also have a bottle of something at knit Picks along with the blocking stuff. I can't remember name, but I think it must be for using with the blocking stuff. If I every get near to that day - I will order it to try it out. Sheamus. PS -If I have to use bed (have no choice) I shall not be in good shape either....


Have you gotten in touch with KnitPicks? I'd sure call them and find out the status of the order! :hunf:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

WOW,WOW,& more WOW!
Love,Love,Love those shawls ladies! Wonderful works of art.
The colors on both the Ashton and Edwina are fabulous. 
Wear them proudly!:thumbup: Very nice indeed!
And Oh Yes, Big IS Beautiful!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Since necessity is the mother of invention, I ran out of yarn on the bind off. MY LYS was closed when I went by this morning to see if there was by chance any more. So... I took out row 15 amd 16 of chart 4 knitted row 17, and bound off. I used Cascade, Heritage Sock, 437 yards, needle size 4 or 5 I have a bit left, but not much. Will post photos, So, I'll call it the RS Ashton (row short)!! Blocking lesson, here I come!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Way to go! That's a great attitude! You're a seasoned Shawlette now. I am looking forward to seeing your RS Ashton!


kac47874 said:


> Since necessity is the mother of invention, I ran out of yarn on the bind off. MY LYS was closed when I went by this morning to see if there was by chance any more. So... I took out row 15 amd 16 of chart 4 knitted row 17, and bound off. I used Cascade, Heritage Sock, 437 yards, needle size 4 or 5 I have a bit left, but not much. Will post photos, So, I'll call it the RS Ashton (row short)!! Blocking lesson, here I come!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I have never seen so much beautiful Fibre Art in my life, you should all give yourselves a pat on the back, Ladies, these shawls are delicious!

Well I've actually plucked up courage to post a picture of my shawl. I used a sock yarn (75% New Wool, 25% Nylon).

It was coming along quite nicely but now I'm on Chart 3 I cant get beyond row 5. I've counted and recounted, checked and rechecked and still end up with 2 stitches too many. Oh well, they say you learn by your mistakes, I'll be a genious by the time I finish this shawl.!! LOL Still enjoying it though, would like to do the Alexandra(sp?) but in a nicer yarn, (if I ever get this one done) :? 

Noticed a date as I was going through the posts, 29th I think, is this the date for the Alexandra start? Will go back and have a look.


----------



## Betha (Dec 12, 2011)

Stevieland, what is the shawl in your avatar? That's not the Ashton, looks more intricate. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Betha (Dec 12, 2011)

Jan1ce, that looks beautiful. What are you blocking it on? I have a question about blocking, I don't have anything big enough to block a shawl on. Only 1 bed, we use it every night so I can't block it on that. What else could I use? Thanks for your suggestions.

Betha


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

jan1ice I love the colors of your ashton! wow!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> I have never seen so much beautiful Fibre Art in my life, you should all give yourselves a pat on the back, Ladies, these shawls are delicious!
> 
> Well I've actually plucked up courage to post a picture of my shawl. I used a sock yarn (75% New Wool, 25% Nylon).
> 
> ...


I love this colorway! How cool. Your shawl looks great. If you've been reading you know that the going gets rough at Row 5, chart 3 so you are one of many who was challenged by that dreaded row.

My two cents worth: I would rip the whole row back to make sure you have the right count on Row 3 (I listed the counts a few pages back) and then carefully start again. Knit the first side, then double check against the chart, not counting so much but just verify against the chart stitches. At least then you know you've got half right and can go on to the last half.

I will have the Alexandra pattern ready by the end of the month. I'll let you all know a few days ahead of time by posting here and on the new KAL thread that I will start with info regarding yarn and yardage, etc.



Betha said:


> Stevieland, what is the shawl in your avatar? That's not the Ashton, looks more intricate. It's gorgeous!


Thanks! That is the Elizabeth shawl that I designed as well. Here is the link to the classified posting I have on the site here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-51209-1.html



Betha said:


> Jan1ce, that looks beautiful. What are you blocking it on? I have a question about blocking, I don't have anything big enough to block a shawl on. Only 1 bed, we use it every night so I can't block it on that. What else could I use? Thanks for your suggestions.
> 
> Betha


Do you have space on the floor? That's how I block mine. I use the KnitPicks blocking mats just get on the floor and stretch it out there. If you block in the early evening, it should be dry by the morning. At least mine always are.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

jan1ce, I like those colors, you are going to really like your shawl when finished and see how great it looks after blocking.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

My RS Ashton blocked ..... finally finished


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> My RS Ashton blocked ..... finally finished


It turned out fine with few less rows and looks great!What pretty knitting. Is it still blocking? Because if it is, you might want to check your points. The good news is that the right side is perfect.

But see how in almost all places you pulled out the scallops in the middle of the "bell" section, except to the left of the tip, where a point is pulled out at the YO/k1/YO section? It iss where there are two points really close together. I would fix that to make it consistent with the others. Even if you are done blocking, you can just spray and repin that section and you'll be fine.

I hope you don't mind my mentioning this, but since the rest is so perfect, I would hate for that one thing to be off.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > My RS Ashton blocked ..... finally finished
> ...


i'll get right on that....

ok fixed, duh, how did i do that?


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Betha said:


> Jan1ce, that looks beautiful. What are you blocking it on? I have a question about blocking, I don't have anything big enough to block a shawl on. Only 1 bed, we use it every night so I can't block it on that. What else could I use? Thanks for your suggestions.
> 
> Betha


Thanks everyone, I must admit that it looks better in the photo!! LOL As you say, after blocking it should improve.

Betha, that is my dining room table, I have really thick under felt protecting it.

Deb, thank you so much for this pattern, I was terrified of charts and now I feel confident to tackle anything, I'm getting quite good at frogging too.

I'm looking for some beautiful yarn to do 'Alexandra' with. I'm spoilt for choice but I do like the sheen of the Madeleintosh Yarn.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

stevieland said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> > It was coming along quite nicely but now I'm on Chart 3 I cant get beyond row 5. I've counted and recounted, checked and rechecked and still end up with 2 stitches too many.
> ...


Dee, that's what I did and found a YO on the purl row (row 4). I frogged it back but left it until tomorrow as my eyes are too tired to do any more tonight.

Thanks again Dee, this is great fun.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

kac47874 That is one beautiful shawl, love the colour. I'm not looking forward to blocking mine, I've never done it before. I've been reading how all the others have got on and I hope I make as good a job of it as you al lhave. Still waiting for my blocking equipment to arrive.

Mind you I have to finish the knitting first!

Jan xx


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Jan1ce, Your Ashton is going to be as beautiful as a field of flowers, gorgeous!!!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought some mats at Walmart in the toy section. I should have bought more than two packages though because I needed a little more room.


Betha said:


> Jan1ce, that looks beautiful. What are you blocking it on? I have a question about blocking, I don't have anything big enough to block a shawl on. Only 1 bed, we use it every night so I can't block it on that. What else could I use? Thanks for your suggestions.
> 
> Betha


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

kac your shawl is lovely!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I love your Ashton!!! It is beautiful! It shows the pattern nicely. I have two daughters that love pink everything. I'm working on a pink Aston for one of them now. Thanks for sharing. It looks great even though you had to alter it some. Congratulations!!!!


kac47874 said:


> My RS Ashton blocked ..... finally finished


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

kac, your Ashton is beautiful!!! Love the color!!!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Another winner, kac! All you shawlettes out there, you can be strutting your stuff wearing all those gorgeous shawlettes.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

All of those Ashtons are gorgeous and you should all be proud.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me, is there a stitch count for Chart 4?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Can anyone tell me, is there a stitch count for Chart 4?


There is now :lol:

1 - 259
3 - 263
5 - 267
7 - 271
9 thru 15 - 275
17 - 319 to bind off (yes it does jump that much from 15 to 17, since there are no double decreases in the middle of each scallop on that row)


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me, is there a stitch count for Chart 4?
> ...


Oh! that's great Dee. Thank you.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Quitnknit, your Ashton is beautiful. I love the sublte change in colors. Boy do I relate to your blocking hesitation. I did the same thing, waited a week, because I had not blocked before. I had the wires, blocks, and pins and was still hesitant. But, as you found it, it wasn't hard. And I am sure each time will be easier and faster. Thanks for sharing your georgeous knitting.
Shirley


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> my great big edwina!


What a beauty. The color and the gloss of the yarn and the pattern reminds me of a peacock. Beautiful knitting.
Shirley


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> My RS Ashton blocked ..... finally finished


Congratulations on finishing. What a pretty pink. Beautiful.
Shirley


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

fresh of the wires the photos dont quite do justice to the colors which is a dusty plum..but hey here it is my first ever project done with charts. Thanks Stevieland for gently pushing myself and others into the charted world!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Knitgirl389,

Very beautiful!!!!! Doesn't if feel good to get the shawl done!!! It turned out gorgeous and your knitting is superb!!!! Wonderful job! Are you going to do the Alexandra Shawl next? ;0)


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks Sandiego!
I am currently working on the Elizabeth and the wilshire ( think I will have wilshire off needles and on wires tonight.
the Alexandra is the next one I plan on doing..cant wait to see the pattern...hint hint Stevieland! :wink:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> thanks Sandiego!
> I am currently working on the Elizabeth and the wilshire ( think I will have wilshire off needles and on wires tonight.
> the Alexandra is the next one I plan on doing..cant wait to see the pattern...hint hint Stevieland! :wink:


You knit the amazing Edwina!!! I knew your name was familiar. How could I forget!!!! Your work is beyond amazing. I enjoy your posts. Your knitting is perfect. I can't wait to see your Wilshire and Elizabeth. I have only knit the Ashton and it came off the wires yesterday. I will get hubby to help me post today. I love your work!!!! ;0)


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Knitgirl389 that is just beautiful! Like you I think I'm totally addicted to shawls and lace knitting now. Cant wait to see pics of your other shawls.

Jan xx


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks Sandiego I cant wait to see your ashton!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Knitgirl389 that is just beautiful! Like you I think I'm totally addicted to shawls and lace knitting now. Cant wait to see pics of your other shawls.
> 
> Jan xx


thanks Jan! yup I am kinda of addicted to the whole lace shawl thing....guess theres worse things we could be addicted to.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I never thought I would even attempt to do lace. I am amazed that I actually finished my Ashton and ready to start the Alexandra Shawl. I am not brave enough to start the other patterns Dee has out. I have them all. I am just waiting to get more experience and do the Alexandra first. ;0)


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> I never thought I would even attempt to do lace. I am amazed that I actually finished my Ashton and ready to start the Alexandra Shawl. I am not brave enough to start the other patterns Dee has out. I have them all. I am just waiting to get more experience and do the Alexandra first. ;0)


you can do it!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> > I never thought I would even attempt to do lace. I am amazed that I actually finished my Ashton and ready to start the Alexandra Shawl. I am not brave enough to start the other patterns Dee has out. I have them all. I am just waiting to get more experience and do the Alexandra first. ;0)
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement!!!! That made my day!!!! ;0)


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

knitgirl--- beautiful!!! and yours isn't RS....a row short like mine. Daughter has a bowling match today.... hummm might wear lace to bowling....


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> knitgirl--- beautiful!!! and yours isn't RS....a row short like mine. Daughter has a bowling match today.... hummm might wear lace to bowling....


I like your rs ashton and I think wearing lace to bowling is a very good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > knitgirl--- beautiful!!! and yours isn't RS....a row short like mine. Daughter has a bowling match today.... hummm might wear lace to bowling....
> ...


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I did it!!!! <Happy Dance> Yaaaay!! I finished row 5 and I've got the right amount of stitches and it looks good.

Just had to shout about it, <vbg> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Ok, back to the knitting :roll:

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great! Knit on!

Sue


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

When I did last Ashton's I counted backwards on row 4 inserted marker's for my 12 stitch repeat so if things went wrong on row 5 I could see it straight away.......am on 4th ashton........didn't get chance to photo no3 which was pale blue,now doing baby pink on for eldest GD, with yarn wound for no5 for youngest daughter to be done in turquoise...then maybe I will get Edwina finished before starting Alex


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Great going everyone. My gosh how ambitious everyone is...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

well done and congrats :thumbup:


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tip I am also struggling with row 5 I just don't know what I am doing wrong. Well gonna go try again. wish me luck.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Yummy, yummy, yummy! How beautiful. Great Job.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

agnescr, I can't believe your speed in getting the shawlettes completed. I'm very good at knitting, but frogging is my best!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I am changing the subject, but I just got back from Walmart. For all of you serious Shawlettes, I had bought blocking mats from Knitpicks and received 8 blocks in a package. If you go to the toy section at Walmart they have "Playmats," and each package contains nine interlocking mats. The price is cheaper. One package is $5.97. They are colorful , but they will do the blocking just as well as Knitpicks. I bought 3 packages. Do your math. I figured I would be making larger shawls and, what I received from Knitpicks is not big enough. I know several people have mentioned about the Playmats at Walmart. I missed them the first time I looked for them. If that is the case, ask a sales person, and they can help you find them. I am overly pleased that I found them, and they are the same thickness as Knitpicks. They are just colorful! Thanks for whoever mentioned this first. ;0)


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> I am changing the subject, but I just got back from Walmart. For all of you serious Shawlettes, I had bought blocking mats from Knitpicks and received 8 blocks in a package. If you go to the toy section at Walmart they have "Playmats," and each package contains nine interlocking mats. The price is cheaper. One package is $5.97. They are colorful , but they will do the blocking just a well as Knitpicks. I bought 3 packages. Do your math. I figured I would be making larger shawls and, what I received from Knitpicks is not big enough. I know several people have mentioned about the Playmats at Walmart. I missed them the first time I looked for them. If that is the case, ask a sales person, and they can help you find then. I am overly pleased that I found them, and they are the same thickness as Knitpicks. They are just colorful! Thanks for whoever mentioned this first. ;0)


thanks for the heads up on the play mats...I could use more and as you said they are much cheaper than the mats from knitpicks!
Cat


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> I am changing the subject, but I just got back from Walmart. For all of you serious Shawlettes, I had bought blocking mats from Knitpicks and received 8 blocks in a package. If you go to the toy section at Walmart they have "Playmats," and each package contains nine interlocking mats. The price is cheaper. One package is $5.97. They are colorful , but they will do the blocking just a well as Knitpicks. I bought 3 packages. Do your math. I figured I would be making larger shawls and, what I received from Knitpicks is not big enough. I know several people have mentioned about the Playmats at Walmart. I missed them the first time I looked for them. If that is the case, ask a sales person, and they can help you find then. I am overly pleased that I found them, and they are the same thickness as Knitpicks. They are just colorful! Thanks for whoever mentioned this first. ;0)


This is so annoying, we have Asda in the UK which is the same company as Walmart but they haven't got the playmats, well not in my local one.

Boohoo!! 

Jan xx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

You are welcome, Cat. ;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Jan,

I know here in the US it had to be a Super Walmart, because I couldn't find ithe Playmats at a small Walmart. ;0)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

nor here in Fife Jan1ce.....never any bargins for us in UK boohoo


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jan,
you could try to order them from walmart online...but I am guessing the postage will be high.

Cat


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> nor here in Fife Jan1ce.....never any bargins for us in UK boohoo


I am too sorry!!! I love your country! I have been there about three times. It is beautiful!;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> Jan,
> you could try to order them from walmart online...but I am guessing the postage will be high.
> 
> Cat


Cat,

I just looked at Walmart online, and they are too expensive. They don't show the Playmats for $5.97. ;0)


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Sandiego, I'm thinking of emigrating!! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Thanks Sandiego, I'm thinking of emigrating!! LOL
> 
> Jan xx


Jan,

Come on, we would love to have you here!!!! ;0)


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

knitgirl,
Will you just look at those points! :thumbup: Good Job on the blocking. That is a wonderful color and your knitting is nicely done. Enjoy your Ashton


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > Jan,
> ...


Jan do you have any club stores like sams club or costco or bjs? they carry mats for kids too; they are large squares.havent priced them but maybe that would be cheaper than ordering online for you.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> > knitgirl389 said:
> ...


nothing like that anywhere here Cat hardly any yarn shops either and what there are just selll cheap acrylics, think we were in the hinterlands but  I'm just 12 miles from Edinbrugh


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> fresh of the wires the photos dont quite do justice to the colors which is a dusty plum..but hey here it is my first ever project done with charts. Thanks Stevieland for gently pushing myself and others into the charted world!


Wow. You are on a roll, woman. This shawl is beautiful too. I love the color, such a pretty rich plum. And great blocking as well.

I am happy that my diabolical plan for worldwide chart conversion seems to be working!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > Sandiego said:
> ...


Did you think to try any of the DIY stores, maybe Homebase? Stores that do different types of flooring may have something similar.I didn't have enough mats from KnitPicks, and couldn't find them at Walmart, but my husband did find something comparable at Home Depot, which came in a larger size than the KnitPicks ones. They are known as anti-fatigue flooring interlocking mats.
Also here is a possible link http://www.softfloor.co.uk/products.shtml
Hope that is of some help.
Sue


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Britgirl, that's a good idea, I'll have to go and have a look. Thanks for that. What part of the UK did you come from (go to??)?? I'm getting confused LOL.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sandiego, I'm thinking of emigrating!! LOL
> ...


Thanks, watch this space!! LOL ;-)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Hi Britgirl, that's a good idea, I'll have to go and have a look. Thanks for that. What part of the UK did you come from (go to??)?? I'm getting confused LOL.
> 
> Jan xx


I was born in Yorkshire, but think of North-East England around the Durham/Sunderland area as home. I've lived in States over 40 years now, with exception of 3 yrs in London in early 80s, but UK will always be "home". My mother lives in a Care Home in Durham. I am going to visit her next month and to clear her house, for which we have a buyer (fingers crossed that the sale goes through) after nearly 2 yrs on the market.
Sue


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> > jan1ce said:
> ...


I'm watching, lol!!!! ;0)


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi, I've been looking online and found these http://www.amazon.co.uk/York-Fitness-6700-Interlocking-Floor/dp/B000N3T0Z0/ref=wl_mb_hu_m_11_dp

Will these do the job or are they the wrong sort of mats?

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Hi, I've been looking online and found these http://www.amazon.co.uk/York-Fitness-6700-Interlocking-Floor/dp/B000N3T0Z0/ref=wl_mb_hu_m_11_dp
> 
> Will these do the job or are they the wrong sort of mats?
> 
> Jan xx


Looks like they are similar to what I got. I compared them with the ones I got from KnitPicks and really they are very similar, although they are about four times the size of them, but the KnitPicks ones weren't large enough. The nice thing about them was that they included borders so the edges were straight and not the interlocking (jigsaw type of edges with the KnitPicks ones). They do have a little smell too them, that funny new rubbery type of smell, but I'm sure that will go away and I can live with that. I am hoping finally to block my Ashton tomorrow, when I have more time.
Sue


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > fresh of the wires the photos dont quite do justice to the colors which is a dusty plum..but hey here it is my first ever project done with charts. Thanks Stevieland for gently pushing myself and others into the charted world!
> ...


stevieland thank you so much for your praise and encouragement ! and yes I think your plan is working!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > knitgirl389 said:
> ...


The more people who knit the Ashton shawlette, the more people see the finished product and read the rave reviews, the more who decide to have a go themselves. Of this stuff, revolutions are made!
Sue


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I think the next diabolical plan should be to get all the other designers to do their charts as well as yours Dee.
At least get on the same page with symbols would be very nice.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> I think the next diabolical plan should be to get all the other designers to do their charts as well as yours Dee.
> At least get on the same page with symbols would be very nice.


AMEN!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> nor here in Fife Jan1ce.....never any bargins for us in UK boohoo


Here in the US, some hardware stores have foam mats - 2 feet square - a package of 4 for $9.99. They are a gray color and made to put on the floor of a workshop. However, they are made of the same foam and work very well for blocking. Perhaps, in the UK, you could find some in such a store. Good luck!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Hi, I've been looking online and found these http://www.amazon.co.uk/York-Fitness-6700-Interlocking-Floor/dp/B000N3T0Z0/ref=wl_mb_hu_m_11_dp
> 
> Will these do the job or are they the wrong sort of mats?
> 
> Jan xx


Yes, they'll work just fine! That's 16 square feet. Six would be better for 24 square feet in case what you are blocking is larger than a shawlette... I put towels between the the shawl and the mats and no smell migrates to the shawl.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Hi, I've been looking online and found these http://www.amazon.co.uk/York-Fitness-6700-Interlocking-Floor/dp/B000N3T0Z0/ref=wl_mb_hu_m_11_dp
> 
> Will these do the job or are they the wrong sort of mats?
> 
> Jan xx


Have you tried Amazon? Found this
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Playmatonline-Alphabet-Number-Jigsaw-Storage/dp/B002NGDHLS/ref=sr_1_1?s=kids&ie=UTF8&qid=1329689708&sr=1-1
Also these
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Interlocking-Gym-Play-mats-pack/dp/B001C1C6B2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329690161&sr=8-2

Edit; Sorry just looked at your link, and yes you have looked at Amazon


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Knitgirl389, your shawl is beautiful! Good job!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks for the heads up on the play mats...I could use more and as you said they are much cheaper than the mats from knitpicks!
Cat[/quote]

Just a note. I had one set of the playmats and needed more so I bought two sets from Knit Picks and wouldn't you know they don't fit with the playmats ... so I had to buy another knitpicks set.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Knitgirl389, your shawl is beautiful! Good job!!! :thumbup:


Thank you CathyAnn!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, I have just gone over the last 40 pages or more looking for the stitch counts for chart 3 and found the ones for chart 4 as well. I've gone back to check the counts on my Ashton at the rip out stop point of chart 3 row 9. I did the calculations as Dee advised and I have the right count. Now I just have to start knitting again.

In the search I came across more shawls that were completed - a green one and a pink one - sorry I forgot to write down the names - oops - but they are beautiful and I hope mine turns out as well. Seems it is taking forever.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Such lovely shawls!! This is my last overnight shift for a few days at least so hopefully I can get mine blocked this week. I got my mats at K-Mart. They had the colorful ones for 12 dollars in their automotive section it was anti-fatigue flooring. I think it's plenty big enough to block any size I'd want.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous, if I was not working on a shawl already, I would start it. Hope everyone shares their progress.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Cathyann, Love your avatar, is that a picture of one of your relatives? It sort of reminds me, of a picture, 
(I don't have it personally) but back in the 30s a terrible house fire killed 2 little girl cousins, one had gotten out, then went back in to save her little sister, both died along with an Aunt and her baby. My Mom tells me about this, it is such a sad story.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, I'm busy for a couple of days and look what all I missed! Jan1ce..I love your rose and green colors!

kac...you are so smart! Your pink Ashton looks great, just call it a design decision!

Knitgirl....the plum color is beautiful! and it isn't helping me choose my next yarn color...I want them all!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks Deeknits ! I know just one you mean all these beautiful shawls in so many lovely colors..I am just drooling over all the beauty...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Knitress said:


> Cathyann, Love your avatar, is that a picture of one of your relatives? It sort of reminds me, of a picture,
> (I don't have it personally) but back in the 30s a terrible house fire killed 2 little girl cousins, one had gotten out, then went back in to save her little sister, both died along with an Aunt and her baby. My Mom tells me about this, it is such a sad story.


The picture is of my paternal grandmother when she was five in 1892. She is the only grandparent I ever knew, and remember her with love. Thank you for asking.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> thanks Sandiego!
> I am currently working on the Elizabeth and the wilshire ( think I will have wilshire off needles and on wires tonight.
> the Alexandra is the next one I plan on doing..cant wait to see the pattern...hint hint Stevieland! :wink:


My Wilshire is drying as we speak... We'll post tomorrow...


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Sandiego!
> ...


cant wait to see it!!!!! you did yours in black right? I want to do a black lace shawl just cant figure out which one I want to do. my wilshire is ready for blocking; have to wait for my crowning glory shawl to dry then wilshire goes on the wires.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> cant wait to see it!!!!! you did yours in black right? I want to do a black lace shawl just cant figure out which one I want to do. my wilshire is ready for blocking; have to wait for my crowning glory shawl to dry then wilshire goes on the wires.


Just posted in Pictures section... Waiting for yours!!!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

I finished row 17 chart 4 last night. Now ready to cast off but not sure how to. Have read pattern notes but don't understand when it says bind off wrong side row 18. k1,*k1 insert LEFT needle into the front of the two stitches on the RIGHT hand needle. Well, when I'm holding my knitting up, the working yarn is on the left side and the right side of the work is facing me. it seems all wrong to cross over to the right in this way. Am I reading this wrong?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> I finished row 17 chart 4 last night. Now ready to cast off but not sure how to. Have read pattern notes but don't understand when it says bind off wrong side row 18. k1,*k1 insert LEFT needle into the front of the two stitches on the RIGHT hand needle. Well, when I'm holding my knitting up, the working yarn is on the left side and the right side of the work is facing me. it seems all wrong to cross over to the right in this way. Am I reading this wrong?


Turn the work around like you would be beginning the purl row 18 but start the bind off. So you are doing a knitted bind off on a "purl" WS row. The put the left needle into the 2 right stitches is the motion formed from doing an ssk. See if that helps.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> I finished row 17 chart 4 last night. Now ready to cast off but not sure how to. Have read pattern notes but don't understand when it says bind off wrong side row 18. k1,*k1 insert LEFT needle into the front of the two stitches on the RIGHT hand needle. Well, when I'm holding my knitting up, the working yarn is on the left side and the right side of the work is facing me. it seems all wrong to cross over to the right in this way. Am I reading this wrong?


Row 17 was your right side row. Row 18 will be your bind off row. The wrong side will be facing you to start, and your working yarn on the right. Knit the first two stitches, they will be on your side (needle) then you insert your needle into those 2 stitches (now on right side) , just like you were doing a SSK and knit them together, which will leave you with one of those stitches on the right side, then you will knit the next stitch on the left needle and repeat that along the row, so you are always adding one stitch from left side to then be knit with the one remaining on the right side.
Sue


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > I finished row 17 chart 4 last night. Now ready to cast off but not sure how to. Have read pattern notes but don't understand when it says bind off wrong side row 18. k1,*k1 insert LEFT needle into the front of the two stitches on the RIGHT hand needle. Well, when I'm holding my knitting up, the working yarn is on the left side and the right side of the work is facing me. it seems all wrong to cross over to the right in this way. Am I reading this wrong?
> ...


Hi Sue and Greetings from UK. Thank you so much for explaining that to me. I'm very grateful :thumbup: I'm so looking forward to finishing this shawl. I have gained a lot of experience ripping out time after time. I think the experience is going to stand me in good stead for doing another! Thanks again.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

It makes for a lovely bound off edge that stretches... did you increase the needle size?


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > cant wait to see it!!!!! you did yours in black right? I want to do a black lace shawl just cant figure out which one I want to do. my wilshire is ready for blocking; have to wait for my crowning glory shawl to dry then wilshire goes on the wires.
> ...


ooooooh Sunset! loving the wilshire in black! but OMG are you the over achiever...4 days!? seriously? !!!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> Sunset! loving the wilshire in black! but OMG are you the over achiever...4 days!? seriously? !!!!


It is a long weekend here in Canada too - Family day. So, non-stop knitting...


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunset! loving the wilshire in black! but OMG are you the over achiever...4 days!? seriously? !!!!
> ...


LOL so we can expect what? 2 or 3 shawls done


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

knitgirl389 said:


> LOL so we can expect what? 2 or 3 shawls done


Actually just posted another finished project. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-62551-1.html When are you posting your Wilshire? Can't wait... Happy knitting!!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL so we can expect what? 2 or 3 shawls done
> ...


Do you sleep? eat? do anything besides knit? you are so awesome and the wrap is so splendid! will probably block my wilshire tommorrow as the crowning glory is still on the mats and I am sittng here starting a new project Heartland lace shawl by evelyn clark, I need to work on the elizabeth today too,that one got pushed to the side so I could finish wilshire.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I totally screwed up on the end of mine, but it's done. I had to do some fancy footwork with the end since I wound up short on the bind off. I found a yarn that sort of matches...can you spot the difference? It's right at this point were I used the other yarn.

I will remake this in a new yarn WITHOUT one error next time. 

I know I made poor Dee crazy with all my questions and complaints, but she's a wonderful woman and I would have given up after the 7th time I frogged if she hadn't been my cheerleader. Blocking this is a nightmare ever since I lost my nice big blocking board in a move some years ago. 

With a big inhale I will add my picture and hang my head in shame because I'm too tired and burnt out at the moment to frog back to the start of the boarder charts and redo it. 

So here goes...

Anita


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Anita,

It is beautiful!!!! I don't know what you are ashamed of???? The color is gorgeous and you knit very nice! ;0)


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

aknitter I think its lovely nothing to be ashamed of thats for sure!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Another beauty to add to the array! I finally ordered my blocking mats, etc. Now, I know I have to finish my Ashton. Rock on, Shawlettes!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

I must be the last person to finish my Ashton! Nevertheless, here it is. Far from perfect with a poor quality picture which doesn't show the true colour (baby blue), but it is my first attempt at lace knitting via a chart and I have to say if it hadn't been for Dee and all you ladies out there I wouldn't have completed it at all, so thank you. Also, I have gained insight and experience through many times ripping out and going back (tinking!) and I am looking forward to doing the next one with that gained experience and hopefully improving on the Ashton. God Bless you Dee and all the "Ashton knitters"  x


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Anita, your shawl is beautiful, and Carol, yours is too! The Ashton shawl is a great learning experience for all of us first-time lace shawl knitters. I know that there are errors in mine like most of us. However, for me, the shawl is a record of my progress in learning, mostly from frogging and trying to figure out how to fix an error without frogging! I'm proud of my progress as we all are. Now, I'm almost through with the Wilshire and find that I am able to fix errors a couple of rows back without having to frog because of the good habits I was able to develop (and am still working on) due to Dee's instructions on how to read the knitting/stitch pattern in one's knitting, etc. I am definitely a MUCH BETTER, more knowledgeable knitter than I was before Christmas when I started the Ashton. In my "ever so humble opinion," no one should be apologetic about errors in their Ashton. They are a fact, a record of our progress in becoming better, and a testament to our persistence and determination -- a good thing! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Carol,

Very nice!!!! I haven't posted my Ashton yet. I took it off the wires a couple of days ago. My husband took pictures this morning, but the color is not true. Yours is beautiful!!! Aren't you glad it is done???? I can imagine the beautiful pale blue it is. Have fun wearing it! Beautiful!!! ;0)


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

aknitter, 
Don't be so hard on yourself! That is a lovely Ashton and just look what you accomplished! Good going! Thats a very nice knit and nicely blocked. On my screen I can't detect a yarn change, add that to your list of credits! You did good! :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Anita, your shawl is beautiful, and Carol, yours is too! The Ashton shawl is a great learning experience for all of us first-time lace shawl knitters. I know that there are errors in mine like most of us. However, for me, the shawl is a record of my progress in learning, mostly from frogging and trying to figure out how to fix an error without frogging! I'm proud of my progress as we all are. Now, I'm almost through with the Wilshire and find that I am able to fix errors a couple of rows back without having to frog because of the good habits I was able to develop (and am still working on) due to Dee's instructions on how to read the knitting/stitch pattern in one's knitting, etc. I am definitely a MUCH BETTER, more knowledgeable knitter than I was before Christmas when I started the Ashton. In my "ever so humble opinion," no one should be apologetic about errors in their Ashton. They are a fact, a record of our progress in becoming better, and a testament to our persistence and determination -- a good thing! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Very well said!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

very well knitted Carol reach up and pat yourself on the back! I sure did when I finished my ashton..and then I did a little happy dance cause I knitted from a chart!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

aknitter and Carol (UK, You did it! Congratulations! Don't you have a feeling of accomplishment? You can do anything now. Both of your Ashton's are lovely. I don't see any mistakes and if I did, so what? I know I have some in mine, but love it anyway. Wear yours with pride. You will receive so many nice comments.
Shirley


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Aknitter & Carol (UK)

Both shawls are beautiful. Can't see a thing to complain about. Beautiful knitting and beautiful colours and nothing to appologize for. I keep stopping on mine to get other projects done and now I started again but have come up 1 stitch short on the left side row 13 Cht.3. Ripped it back to the centre stitch and so now I am just relaxing on the internet for an hour and then back to the shawl.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Carol(UK)You got it done and nicely so! Baby Blue is a neat color. Enjoy wearing it!:thumbup: 
What a fantastic gallery if all the Ashton's were posted next to one another!
I am beginning to wonder if it is the most knitted shawl not mass produced on a machine. Most certainly it is worldwide!

Oh and folks, now that you can use a chart, just wait and see what a time you have trying to follow a written pattern. I've been playing with knitting samples of vintage lace patterns, all written, not a chart to be found! UGH!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Your shawl is gorgeous!!! You did a beautiful job on your knitting and your blocking is great!!! I love it!


knitgirl389 said:


> fresh of the wires the photos dont quite do justice to the colors which is a dusty plum..but hey here it is my first ever project done with charts. Thanks Stevieland for gently pushing myself and others into the charted world!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

AJP said:


> Your shawl is gorgeous!!! You did a beautiful job on your knitting and your blocking is great!!! I love it!
> 
> 
> knitgirl389 said:
> ...


thanks so much!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!!


jan1ce said:


> I did it!!!! <Happy Dance> Yaaaay!! I finished row 5 and I've got the right amount of stitches and it looks good.
> 
> Just had to shout about it, <vbg> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow!!! I'm excited for you!!!


agnescr said:


> When I did last Ashton's I counted backwards on row 4 inserted marker's for my 12 stitch repeat so if things went wrong on row 5 I could see it straight away.......am on 4th ashton........didn't get chance to photo no3 which was pale blue,now doing baby pink on for eldest GD, with yarn wound for no5 for youngest daughter to be done in turquoise...then maybe I will get Edwina finished before starting Alex


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

aknitter, you did a great job. I love your colours.
Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Oh and folks, now that you can use a chart, just wait and see what a time you have trying to follow a written pattern. I've been playing with knitting samples of vintage lace patterns, all written, not a chart to be found! UGH!


I "represent" that remark!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Carol(UK), it's good to see that you have finished the shawl. It looks very good, and I know you have that satisfied feeling knowing that you have completed it. I still need to block mine. I was thinking of doing it this afternoon, but then remembered that I had forgotten to weave in my ends. Hopefully I will get it blocked soon. I think we have all discovered that there is a whole new world of lace patterns out there and we are ready to tackle them.
Sue


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Anita your color is beautiful. The yarn change went well. As Dee said don't tell anyone about your pattern alterations and they will not know, most of the time. Wear your shawl with that wonderful feeling of acomplishment. You finished your project, a project some people were afraid to start. You did good!!!!!!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Carol (UK), Your Ashton is Beautiful!!! If it is anything like the baby blue yarn I have, it is really beautiful. I love blues of all shades. You've done a beautiful job on it. Thanks for sharing it with us. I don't think that you are the last one to finish though. There are still ladies waiting to start. 
It has been wonderful having you on the KAL.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Another two gorgeous shawls!


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I will win the honor of being last. I did not realize what a chore this would be. I think I am way over my skilllevel here. I am still plodding along though for some reason. I admire all of you who have done a second Ashton. The way I feel right now if I never see lace knitting again I will be ok with out it. lol sorry to whine.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

waya said:


> I think I will win the honor of being last. I did not realize what a chore this would be. I think I am way over my skilllevel here. I am still plodding along though for some reason. I admire all of you who have done a second Ashton. The way I feel right now if I never see lace knitting again I will be ok with out it. lol sorry to whine.


Just hang in there and go at your own pace. It is not a race for who is fastest. Take your time and enjoy. Even if you only do a little at a time and it takes you a while to finish, you will still feel that tremendous sense of achievement when you do finish, knowing that you did it, even when you doubted yourself. Just remember that if you do have a problem, there are plenty of people here willing to help you, who may have run into the same problem themselves. I think there have been people from the whole range of skill levels here who have been working at and completed the shawl. YOU CAN DO IT.
Sue


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Anita, your shawl is beautiful, and Carol, yours is too! The Ashton shawl is a great learning experience for all of us first-time lace shawl knitters. I know that there are errors in mine like most of us. However, for me, the shawl is a record of my progress in learning, mostly from frogging and trying to figure out how to fix an error without frogging! I'm proud of my progress as we all are. Now, I'm almost through with the Wilshire and find that I am able to fix errors a couple of rows back without having to frog because of the good habits I was able to develop (and am still working on) due to Dee's instructions on how to read the knitting/stitch pattern in one's knitting, etc. I am definitely a MUCH BETTER, more knowledgeable knitter than I was before Christmas when I started the Ashton. In my "ever so humble opinion," no one should be apologetic about errors in their Ashton. They are a fact, a record of our progress in becoming better, and a testament to our persistence and determination -- a good thing! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That was beautifully put, CathyAnn.

Aknitter and Carol, I think your shawls are both beautiful, and they are very special to me because I know how hard you both worked at this. I have many PMs back and forth from these ladies as a testatment to how tenacious they have been and just how much effort they put into their shawls and never quit. Looking at these two shawls really choked me up a little, because it just reminds me of how strong women can be and how hard we can work when we want to achieve something badly enough. Aknitter and Carol, answering your questions (and everyone else's on the KAL here) made me a better teacher and I thank you for that.

I am so grateful to this website, because without all of your support and encouragement when I joined, I might not have made a humble little shawl pattern into a tutorial and started the KAL. And then I wouldn't have been able to be a part of achievements such as Carol and Aknitter's with their lovely, beautiful shawls that have special qualities that make them like no other. Hugs to my girls!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

waya said:


> I think I will win the honor of being last. I did not realize what a chore this would be. I think I am way over my skilllevel here. I am still plodding along though for some reason. I admire all of you who have done a second Ashton. The way I feel right now if I never see lace knitting again I will be ok with out it. lol sorry to whine.


I looked at your pictures here and I think you are a good knitter and that this is not over your skill level from what I can tell of your work. There is no rush, the pattern is there for you to do when you are ready. Please feel free to ask questions if you have them. You can PM me or post them here if you are having problems. Knitting lace can be extremely frustrating at first. You sort of have to wrap your head around the fact that you will be frogging a lot and that is normal. I'm sure every person here has a special frogging tale. Just pick any page of the over 160 pages here and you will read one I'm sure. I understand your frustration, maybe put it down a bit and pick it back up when you feel a bit more upbeat about it. We are rooting for you!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Anita and Carol what beautiful shawls. Anita, I can't see where you used the other colour to bind off, it must have been a close match in colour. 

Carol, yours looks lovely, shame you can't see the baby blue but just thinking about this shawl in a delicate blue brings up lovely pictures.

Now I've got beyond the dreaded 'row 5' I'm getting more done but wont be doing much for the next couple of days, we're babysitting and Adam likes to help me with my knitting!! The shawl is going in a safe, High place tonight!!

Jan xx


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

waya said:


> I think I will win the honor of being last. I did not realize what a chore this would be. I think I am way over my skilllevel here. I am still plodding along though for some reason. I admire all of you who have done a second Ashton. The way I feel right now if I never see lace knitting again I will be ok with out it. lol sorry to whine.


Plodding along, I'm with you! Knitting my Ashton was a mind-bender at first, and I could only knit two rows some days before the effort tired me out! On a good day, I would knit six rows! Just speeding along... :roll: Sometimes, my eyes would glaze over and my brain freeze up. It took about a month and a half to complete the shawl. I found that about halfway through, it started to get easier and easier. I've now almost completed the Wilshire, and am finding that still to be true. I often think of what Pollyanna, one of Dee's test knitters said about getting good at it, "Practice, practice, practice." You are not alone! :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I posted a picture of my Ashton, although I spelled it wrong. I found that when I changed to a 40 inch circular I could see the pattern in chart 3 , 4 better and I stopped making mistakes. I love the results, THANK YOU DEE FOR THE PATTERN AND ALL THE HELP!


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank You all for the kind words. I will finish this shawl. I am obsessed with it now. It helps to hear that it is ok to make mistakes and have to go back. I won't give up. Thanks again for the great patteern and the chance to challenge myself. Jane


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Where do we go to get the pattern to download?
[email protected]


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

tbbrown12369 said:


> Where do we go to get the pattern to download?
> [email protected]


Right here. And welcome!!!

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2011/12/27/1325028873464-ashton_shawl_dec2011_final_kp.pdf


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

waya said:


> Thank You all for the kind words. I will finish this shawl. I am obsessed with it now. It helps to hear that it is ok to make mistakes and have to go back. I won't give up. Thanks again for the great patteern and the chance to challenge myself. Jane


I am so glad you have decided to finish the shawl. I felt like all I did was rip out and rip out some more, but the good news is I learned a wealth of knowledge in the process. I learned to READ my knitting. I could tell by just looking at a half finished row if I made a mistake. I still don't like ripping out, but I learned to use a lifeline. The lifeline helped in that I could rip out in confidence if I needed to go back a couple of rows. The lifeline I used on the purl rows. I think once you finish this Ashton you will be ready to tackle the Alexandra. Alexandra will be the next lace pattern Dee is releasing at the end of this month. she will have another knit-a-long. I know you will finish the Ashton Shawlette. Keep on knitting, we are all cheering you on. YOU CAN DO IT! I am a new knitter, and I thought I could never attempt to do lace knitting. Dee encouraged me to try to knit the Ashton. I have it off the wires and will post it in the next couple of days. Happy knitting! ;0)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of my blocked Ashton. I am really pleased with the results. I will definitely be making more Ashtons and certainly trying all of Dee's other patterns. 

Sue


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

beautiful britgirl!!!
Shawlettes! I'm so proud of all of us~


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow Sue, that's amazing! So beautiful, you've really blocked the points well, they stand out lovely.

Jan xx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Sue,

Your Ashton is amazing!!! It is stunning!! The color is gorgeous!!! You make a great model!!! ;0)


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Lovely shawl, and my favourite colours. Great knitting too.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Love the colors, nice choice with your hair!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Sue that is such a lovely color and a great job on the shawl itself. Wonderful!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

This is a gorgeous shawl. Love the color and love the way it blocked. So pretty!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Britgirl, Sue, your shawl turned out absolutely gorgeous! I love the color! :thumbup: (Blue is my favorite.) What yarn did you use?


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

Britgirl - Beautiful job!!!!


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

I have just been catching up on the last 15 pages and all I have to say is WOW! So many beautiful completed Ashton's! I have been diligently working on my own. I am so excited. After all the re-starts, unkitting, and mistake fixing, I have only one row to go. I think I will have it bound off today and blocked this weekend. My first lace project. What an awesome experience this has been! Looking forward to knitting Alexandria. Thank you Dee for all of your help. Thank you all for all of the hints, tips, and support


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. I so appreciate each and every one of them. Maybe it's not as bad as I thought it was after all. . The others that I've seen here knock my socks off. Maybe I just got use to looking at my own and maybe that's part of the problem. 

I really want to make another ane make it look every bit as perfect as the others I see here. It was a challenge for me but I have to say that I'm glad that I kept at it and kept at myself to keep at it. I leaned heavilly on Dee and was sure that she would break but she didn't. She stood beside me and cheered me on and for that I am grateful. I, too, teach knitting and know how frustrating it can be to work beside someone so 3 cheers for Dee for doing just that, through PM's and here. You never let me give up and you were so kind and so patient. 

I think you all for all your support as well.

Anita the "Frog Queen of the Ashton Shawl"


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Britgirl, Sue, your shawl turned out absolutely gorgeous! I love the color! :thumbup: (Blue is my favorite.) What yarn did you use?


This is a Regia sock yarn, 4 fadig, colour #01805. I guess I really liked the colour, as I bought two balls before Christmas when our LYS was beginning to shut down, and then returned in the New Year, not realizing I already had bought that colour, and bought another two. Thought it might look nice for the shawl. So I still have yarn for a pair of socks!
Sue


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Britgirl, Your Ashton is lovely. Love the color and you really did do a very nice job of blocking.:thumbup: good knit! Enjoy wearing your Ashton!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my blocked Ashton. I am really pleased with the results. I will definitely be making more Ashtons and certainly trying all of Dee's other patterns.
> 
> Sue


Sue, this is amazing! The color along with your beautiful knitting and blocking. Love those points!!!



aknitter said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I so appreciate each and every one of them. Maybe it's not as bad as I thought it was after all. . The others that I've seen here knock my socks off. Maybe I just got use to looking at my own and maybe that's part of the problem.
> 
> I really want to make another ane make it look every bit as perfect as the others I see here. It was a challenge for me but I have to say that I'm glad that I kept at it and kept at myself to keep at it. I leaned heavilly on Dee and was sure that she would break but she didn't. She stood beside me and cheered me on and for that I am grateful. I, too, teach knitting and know how frustrating it can be to work beside someone so 3 cheers for Dee for doing just that, through PM's and here. You never let me give up and you were so kind and so patient.
> 
> ...


You are most welcome, it has been such a pleasure.... and don't worry, I'm too sturdy to break, so you can lean on me anytime! The more shawls you make, the better you'll get. And that't the fun part--more knitting!!!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Britgirl, your Ashton is lovely on you. Just perfect.
Shirley


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Lovely colours and they certainly suit you. Well done


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, here it is. The lace knitting I never thought I could do! 
Looking forward to starting the Alexandra now.(Who'd have thought it?!)


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, Carol!!! Your Ashton is a real beauty... Very nice gentle color... Congratulations!!! Your patience paid off!!! Enjoy wearing it...


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Here she is! I can hardly believe I did it. I finished her last night & blocked her first thing (after coffee) this morning before I went to work. I can hardly wait to get home and try her on. I can't thank you enough Dee for this beautiful pattern. What an awesome experience!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Well, here it is. The lace knitting I never thought I could do!
> Looking forward to starting the Alexandra now.(Who'd have thought it?!)


How very beautiful. Love this color too. Great job..


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

marilynnej said:


> Here she is! I can hardly believe I did it. I finished her last night & blocked her first thing (after coffee) this morning before I went to work. I can hardly wait to get home and try her on. I can't thank you enough Dee for this beautiful pattern. What an awesome experience!


Another one. Just wants to make you make one in each of the colors of wool you can find. Great job..


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my blocked Ashton. I am really pleased with the results. I will definitely be making more Ashtons and certainly trying all of Dee's other patterns.
> 
> Sue


Just too lovely for words. Great job.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

marilynnej, beautiful!!! Like a sunflower "Under the Tuscan sun"...
Actually, this is the name of my next shawl...


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It is beautiful!!!!!

What's Alexandra?? LOL I'm such a glutton for punishment.

Anita



Carol (UK) said:


> Well, here it is. The lace knitting I never thought I could do!
> Looking forward to starting the Alexandra now.(Who'd have thought it?!)


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my! Now I think I HAVE to knit mine again. This is as beautiful as all the others that are posted.

Anita



marilynnej said:


> Here she is! I can hardly believe I did it. I finished her last night & blocked her first thing (after coffee) this morning before I went to work. I can hardly wait to get home and try her on. I can't thank you enough Dee for this beautiful pattern. What an awesome experience!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Carol (UK)and marilynnej, both of your Ashtons are gorgeous. You should be so proud. Wear them with pride and expect lots of admiration.
Shirley


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Carol(UK), 
Beautiful! I love the color, such a delicate wisp of a color, wonderful! Enjoy!:thumbup:


Marilynne, Lovely! I feel like I keep repeating myself, but the Ashton's being knit are all so nicely made. I love the colorways. What color and yarn did you use? Reminds me of Marigolds. Stunning!:thumbup:


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Ladies! How beautiful both your works are. Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful creations with us.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Marilyn and Carol your shawls are just beautiful. Such lovely colors. Make me think of Spring.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Well, here it is. The lace knitting I never thought I could do!
> Looking forward to starting the Alexandra now.(Who'd have thought it?!)


Beautiful work, Carol.. I love the colour. So you are another one has got hooked on lace work.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Marilynnj,
Love your shawl. Lovely bright colour.
Sue


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

aknitter said:


> It is beautiful!!!!!
> 
> What's Alexandra?? LOL I'm such a glutton for punishment.
> 
> ...


Alexandra is the next shawl Dee is releasing at the end of the month (approximately) for a new KAL for those of us addicted to Dee's work....


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Carol your Ashton is beautiful. It turned out beautifully!!!! ;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Marilynn,

Isn't nice to be finished? Very nice Ashton! ;0)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

All your ashtons are beautiful .........congrats to all x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just wondering if there is a list of how many stitches we should have on after each odd row? I remembered reading about one, which when I looked back I found one for chart 4 on about page 156. 
If there isn't one, no-worries, it's just that to go through 5 repeats before the end of chart2 seams a long time to not have the count right. I am checking I have the correct amount of YOs and that I have done the decreases, so I should just trust that I have got it correct.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

*FYI, to anyone interested in joining the Alexandra KAL, I posted pics of two more Alexandras, including the shawlette size, with some info regarding the KAL.*



RebeccaMoe said:


> Just wondering if there is a list of how many stitches we should have on after each odd row? I remembered reading about one, which when I looked back I found one for chart 4 on about page 156.
> If there isn't one, no-worries, it's just that to go through 5 repeats before the end of chart2 seams a long time to not have the count right. I am checking I have the correct amount of YOs and that I have done the decreases, so I should just trust that I have got it correct.


On Charts 1, 2 and 2a, each RS row adds 4 stitches to the RS row before it. And there is a count for Chart 3 somewhere on the KAL in the past couple of weeks if I recall.

The way you know you have the pattern correct is to check your work after each and every RS row against the stitches on the chart. Even if your count is correct, you can still have mistakes that will impact the pattern later on. But if all your stitches are verified against the charts, only then do you know that you are correct.

Good luck!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> *FYI, to anyone interested in joining the Alexandra KAL, I posted pics of two more Alexandras, including the shawlette size, with some info regarding the KAL.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I just completed chart two (first time) and eventually worked out that it was 4 stitches added per right side row (24 stitches added). I did also look at my knitting and counted all the YOs, checked they were over the right stitches and counted the stitches in-between the YOs. Everything appeared correct, but as I am not used to reading my knitting I just wanted further confirmation I was getting it right.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Carol, your shawl turned out great, and a nice soft blue! Yummy! All of that effort sure was worth it, huh???

Marilyn, your shawl turned out great too! I sure like that yellow, but haven't found any good yellow yarn like yours locally yet. I'll keep looking, and sooner or later, I'll find it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Thank you for your reply. I just completed chart two (first time) and eventually worked out that it was 4 stitches added per right side row (24 stitches added). I did also look at my knitting and counted all the YOs, checked they were over the right stitches and counted the stitches in-between the YOs. Everything appeared correct, but as I am not used to reading my knitting I just wanted further confirmation I was getting it right.


It sounds like you are doing everything right! I know I posted a little download some time ago that had detailed instructions about how to read your knitting for Chart 2, regarding how the motifs stack up over each other. I don't have it on my computer here at home, but if you can't find it, I have it on my work computer and can post it tomorrow again. Let me know...


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you so much to everyone for all your lovely comments on my Ashton. If it hadn't been for all of you ladies out there, it wouldn't have happened, but I have to say that my sincerest gratitude goes to Dee. She deserves a medal! I feel like we should all get together and have a party now!!
Love Carol x


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Carol & Marilyn - Beautiful work and beautiful colours. It looks like a blue sky over a "sunflower" - a preview of Spring!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Sue, Your shawl is stunning!!! You can wear it with confidence that you look lovely in it. I love the way the colors worked up.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Carol, I am so glad you posted these pictures. The baby blue is so genly beautiful. I love it!!!!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Marilynnej, I love your cheerful yellow shawl!!! Your knitting is perfect!! Enjoy spreading sunshine where ever you go, with a big smile of accomplishment.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Stevieland,

Where are the Alexandra shawls? Are they posted on Ravelry?


Yarnlady


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

YarnLady said:


> Stevieland,
> 
> Where are the Alexandra shawls? Are they posted on Ravelry?
> 
> Yarnlady


They are in the pictures section here.... click on the link and it will take you there...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-63105-1.html


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Well, here it is. The lace knitting I never thought I could do!
> Looking forward to starting the Alexandra now.(Who'd have thought it?!)


Hi. I somehow missed these new pics. Carol, it really looks pretty. Such a soft color sets off the lacework perfectly. You go, girl, with your bad (= good like the kids say) lace knitting self!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Dee, how would cotton in a fingering weight work for a shawl?
Sue


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply. I just completed chart two (first time) and eventually worked out that it was 4 stitches added per right side row (24 stitches added). I did also look at my knitting and counted all the YOs, checked they were over the right stitches and counted the stitches in-between the YOs. Everything appeared correct, but as I am not used to reading my knitting I just wanted further confirmation I was getting it right.
> ...


I did download that when you posted it, thank you. It was reading that again after starting my shawl that I began to understand reading my knitting. It's making me feel much more confident to go on.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Dee, I am on the last row of my second Ashton and it doesn't look like there is enough yarn to complete the last row and the bind off. I'm thinking that it would be better to connect the next skein on the last row, but I'm wondering where would be the best place; beginning, middle of the k11, ?. I connect the thread by threading the yarn onto a tapistry needle and threading it into the middle of the twist of the connecting thread, for a couple of inches. I don't know if there is a name for this method or not, but I like it the best of all the methods I have learned.
Thank you for your opinion. I really appreciate all the time you have spent helping us learn to read charts for shawls. It has been so delightful working with your pattern and being a part of this KAL. God bless you!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Stevieland - where did you post the pics of the Alexandra and the information for the KAL?


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Carol(UK),
> Beautiful! I love the color, such a delicate wisp of a color, wonderful! Enjoy!:thumbup:
> 
> Marilynne, Lovely! I feel like I keep repeating myself, but the Ashton's being knit are all so nicely made. I love the colorways. What color and yarn did you use? Reminds me of Marigolds. Stunning!:thumbup:


I just had to post one more picture now that she is dry and unpinned.

DanaKay, the yarn is Knit Picks Stroll, Golden Glow Tonal. 75% Superwash Merino Wool, 25% Nylon.

Thank you all for your very kind comments! There were alot of firsts for me in this project. First lace project, first time using circulars, and first time blocking anything! I apologize but I can't help being proud. Okay, enough of that time to find my yarn for Alexandra!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Marilynnj,

It looks just gorgeous off the wires and blocked very nice!!!! Beautiful knitting!!! congrats!!!! ;0)


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting another gorgeous picture of your shawl!!! It is lovely and cheerful. You deserve to be proud of yourself. That is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You did a really good blocking job. I love the sunny colour. I think I ordered a Stroll tonal for the Alexandra, but in a different colour. I just couldn't make up my mind on a colour and kept off ordering. Now I can't remember what colour I finally ordered. Just as long as I have yarn in time to start the KAL.
Sue


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Marilynn, that is really gorgeous! The color really shows the defintion of the pattern. Well done!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

OOOH, AAAHH! Just the color for a spring jump start. Just Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the new pic. I love it! You should be proud! That is really a beautifully knitted, well blocked shawl.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

do you talented ladies recommend putting the lifeline in the pattern row or in the wrong side purl row ?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

purl row for me every time


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

waya said:


> do you talented ladies recommend putting the lifeline in the pattern row or in the wrong side purl row ?


On the purl row as well. ;0)


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

ty sometimes I feel as I should do every row I will get this figured out thANKS


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Marilynne, You did such a wonderful work with your shawl. I have some KnitPicks lace weight, Shadow, Opal Heather that I am using to knit Wilshire, and I am finding that their yarn does give a nice definition. From the feel of it I think it will give a really nice drape also. Enjoy your shawl.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Enjoyed the words of encouragement so much that I am going to attempt this shalette. It is a thing of beauty. I have learned (I am a beginner) the first thing to do is read the pattern all the way to the end. Also keep track of where you are and don't get frustrated by learning something new. Thanks for the words to help me begin this. Also I am really interested in the Alexandra Shalette KAL>


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-63105-1.html

the link for the Alexandra photos and future info.....


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

There are so many new Ashtons since I looked.
Everyone has done such a great job.
It's amazing how the same pattern can take on it's own personality.
The knitter, the materials, needle size and blocing preferences.
I'm just glad this KAL is here, every day I look forward to jumping on and seeing whats happened overnight.
Have a good one, 
Robin


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Folks,
I just wanted to put my approch to Lace Knit Charts here.
And understand everyone has their own ways to approch this issue.
I use Stitch Markers (I know Dee does not) and count my pattern repeats constantly.
I use 3x5 cards for every Chart ie (Chart 5 Repeat X5).
I then simply number the card for each Row of the chart.
Below this in large Numbers I put 1 2 3 4 5 
for each Repeat. 
As I go I mark off each Row Number and after finishing the Chart x1 I mark that off on large numbers below and so on.
I use a see through page protector with the current chart, I also strengthen this with the light cardboard material that comes in the page protector package. (this way the page is sturdy and does not flop all over)
I use 1/2" Highlighter Tape (got this at my LYS 4.95 ea)
and I can isolate each Row as I work it.
The tape is reusable and I have used the same tape on all 3 of Dee's Shawls I have made.
I can also use the Tape in the Pattern Repeat to block off every 3 stitches(it fits 3 stitch just right)to give more isolation to more complex Pattern Repeats.
As I complete a Row I move the tape.
I also put on Chart 1 card:
What the project is, I put this on each card so I know what project the card goes to.
Date project started
Needles and fiber used
I then take all the cards when I am done put it in the main pattern page protector.
Robin


----------



## EweWho (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, terrachroma, it sounds like you have quite a system!! It would sure make it easy to pick up and know where you left off!

I use my equipment from my cross stitch, a metal board and magnets. LOL I put the magnet just above and below the row I am working on to isolate it, then move them as soon as I've finished the row. In the beginning I was highlighting the row, but stopped because I would have had to make another copy. I'll have to look for the highlight tape. Thanks for the tips!

marilynnej, that is beautiful! I love the color. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, this is my Ashton on the blocking mats. This is my first time blocking anything so I was a little nervous but I think it came out well. Thanks to all of you for advice and encouragement. I'll take more pictures once it's dry.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

knittingnewbie, very nice. Love the color, but forget what you said you were using. It looks so feminine. Your knit is very well done. Enjoy your Ashton! :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

EweWho said:


> Wow, terrachroma, it sounds like you have quite a system!! It would sure make it easy to pick up and know where you left off!
> 
> I use my equipment from my cross stitch, a metal board and magnets. LOL I put the magnet just above and below the row I am working on to isolate it, then move them as soon as I've finished the row. In the beginning I was highlighting the row, but stopped because I would have had to make another copy. I'll have to look for the highlight tape. Thanks for the tips!
> 
> marilynnej, that is beautiful! I love the color. You did a fantastic job!


I am using post-it notes as others have suggested, but instead of putting it directly under the line on the chart where I am working, I leave part of the previous row showing so I can easily see if a knit stitch is meant to be over a YO etc.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks great Knittingnewbie. Are you, like me, can't wait to do the next one! Well done you. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great Knittingnewbie. I imagine you can't wait to get it off the mat and to try it on. Then you will have that "I can't believe that I made this reaction"!.
Enjoy.
Sue


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Here it is off the mats and all done. Thanks for the compliments. I used Madeleine Tosh Merino light laceweight yarn. I think the colorway I used is olive I ordered Amber Trinket but Dee checked her color swatches and she says it looks like their olive so I don't know if they sent me the wrong color or if it just looks different on the computer screen? I have no idea how much yarn I used because when I wound my yarn it got tangled and I had to scrap quite a bit. Also I had quite a bit left over. I would guess I used about 700-750 yards (I started out with 950yds, that came in the hank). I did 9 repeats of chart 2a. It is a bit smaller than I had hoped but I think that is because I used lace weight instead of fingering weight. If I were to do this shawlette again I would definitely use fingering weight.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Knitting newbie,

What an awesome job!!!! Beautiful!!!! Brave to use lace weight yarn!!! ;0)


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you Sandiego, the laceweight was not bravery but accident!! LOL I thought I was ordering fingering weight but I apparently wasn't paying attention and it was lace weight instead.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

What a great job knittingnewbie! I understand what you mean about the color of Madelinetosh. I used Alizarin on the Alexandra and the color was very different from the picture online. I too, thought they sent the wrong color. But your color and work are beautifully done.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

knittingnewbie said:


> Thank you Sandiego, the laceweight was not bravery but accident!! LOL I thought I was ordering fingering weight but I apparently wasn't paying attention and it was lace weight instead.


Was the laceweight hard to knit? ;0)


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

It wasn't too hard to knit with. Once you get used to the fineness of the yarn it's not any different than knitting with any other weight. I'm looking forward to the Alexandria though when I will be using fingering weight. I've already bought the yarn and wound it.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

knittingnewbie said:


> It wasn't too hard to knit with. Once you get used to the fineness of the yarn it's not any different than knitting with any other weight. I'm looking forward to the Alexandria though when I will be using fingering weight. I've already bought the yarn and wound it.


Thank you!!! ;0)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great job, Knitting newbie. I love the colour.
Sue


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Fantastic shawlette! So warm and beautiful in color and stitching. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Another fantastically beautiful Ashton complete. Congratulations! You should feel wonderfully proud! :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

knittingnewbie said:


> Here it is off the mats and all done. Thanks for the compliments. I used Madeleine Tosh Merino light laceweight yarn. I think the colorway I used is olive I ordered Amber Trinket but Dee checked her color swatches and she says it looks like their olive so I don't know if they sent me the wrong color or if it just looks different on the computer screen? I have no idea how much yarn I used because when I wound my yarn it got tangled and I had to scrap quite a bit. Also I had quite a bit left over. I would guess I used about 700-750 yards (I started out with 950yds, that came in the hank). I did 9 repeats of chart 2a. It is a bit smaller than I had hoped but I think that is because I used lace weight instead of fingering weight. If I were to do this shawlette again I would definitely use fingering weight.


This looks wonderful. Very cool yarn color and your knitting is excellent. No one would imagine this was your first lace weight shawl. I love it!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Ashton #4 hot of the needles.......#5 will be started shortly.I don't think I will ever knit Ashton again lol

pictures are not very good it is a pale baby pink lace weight for eldest granddaughter,but she will have to wait till I get her Mum's one done,that is the same lace weight but in turquoise


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Love your shawl Knitting Newbie. I really like the color although I wouldn't call it olive. It will go with so many colors and is so rich looking. Your knitting is perfect.
Shirley


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Newbie.....it's Beautiful! And mistake or not, I love the color.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Agnescr,

Ooooh, so pretty!!!! Nice knitting!!!! You have been knitting up a storm!!! You finished #4, oh my goodness!! A beautiful color too! ;0)


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Ashton #4 hot of the needles.......#5 will be started shortly.I don't think I will ever knit Ashton again lol
> 
> pictures are not very good it is a pale baby pink lace weight for eldest granddaughter,but she will have to wait till I get her Mum's one done,that is the same lace weight but in turquoise


Beautiful!! #4, that is how many I've knit and with 5 you will beat me! You are the Ashton queen! Is that kid mohair lace yarn?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Knittingnewbie, your shaw is beautiful! I think that color will go with just about anything. I sure like it.

I, too, knit my Ashton with lace weight yarn, an accident, and doing 9 repeats, like you, it's still smaller than I wanted. However, I love it anyway and wear it indoors (too cold outside). It keeps my back and shoulders warm, but I don't get hot like when wearing a sweater.

Asnescr, four ashtons!!! The pink sure is a pretty color, and it looks like you're an expert on blocking! After you complete #5, I don't blame you for not wanting to knit any more of those!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Ashton #4 hot of the needles.......#5 will be started shortly.I don't think I will ever knit Ashton again lol
> ...


thanks Dee.....its not kid mohair.....its a lace weight 75% wool 25% polyacrylic


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Knittingnewbie, Your shawl os beautiful!!! It is a wonderful fall color. Congratulations on your success with the lace weight yarn. I am impressed!!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Agnescr, I am so impressed with the many shawls you have completed and this one is a beauty!! I love the color!

I just completed a pink one for my daughter and hope to block it today. I still look forward to making a few more if my girls want them, but I too am looking forward to making a new pattern.

I congratulate you as our Shawlette Queen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thank you :-D


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Another Ashton!!! Way to go Shawlettes! Beautiful....


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Agnescr, I love that pink color so pretty! And 4 Ashton's wow!!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

KnittingNewbie, I think you will have to change your screen name after that shawl! Your knitting don't look like a newbie's.  I too love that color, might just have to put it on my to do list for a shawl along the way somewhere.

Agnescr, I have a third Ashton on needles along with a few other shawls. I have a forth in the wings to be made. I may tie you with 5, but not within the next few months I don't think. 
This third one is me playing around with the pattern, so could or could not end up being completed. Depends how my playing turns out! 
Thank both you ladies for the stats on the lace weight and size. I was thinking I would make one for myself using lace weight.
Speaks very well of Dee's patterns that I would be making so many, as I am usually a one and done person and get bored beyond that point, except for making socks as those are my carry along knitting.
Ladies your shawls are beautiful. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

I just looked back to December, (page one) at Dee's introduction and invitation to the Ashton, and now 171 pages later! the shawls are coming in thick and fast and they are all beautiful. I would love to see them displayed all together, wouldn't that be great? a real sight for sore eyes. The colours would be fabulous. Wasn't it worth all that perseverance?
Looking forward to the Alexandria next.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> I just looked back to December, (page one) at Dee's introduction and invitation to the Ashton, and now 171 pages later! the shawls are coming in thick and fast and they are all beautiful. I would love to see them displayed all together, wouldn't that be great? a real sight for sore eyes. The colours would be fabulous. Wasn't it worth all that perseverance?
> Looking forward to the Alexandria next.


I never imagined 171 pages, that is for sure! It didn't seem that long ago that we were waiting to go from 99 to 100.

I was thinking that maybe we should start a topic like "Ashton Shawlette Fashion Show" and have everyone who knitted an Ashton post one picture only of their shawl and just state the yarn and color they used. No comments necessary, just everyone posting their pics so we have them all together. Although I'm sure the non-Shawlettes on the site are getting a bit tired of seeing our Ashtons all over the place!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > I just looked back to December, (page one) at Dee's introduction and invitation to the Ashton, and now 171 pages later! the shawls are coming in thick and fast and they are all beautiful. I would love to see them displayed all together, wouldn't that be great? a real sight for sore eyes. The colours would be fabulous. Wasn't it worth all that perseverance?
> ...


Great idea, Dee! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll post mine, and I'll bet everyone else will too!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Great looking shawls & colours! I can't imagine knitting 5 Ashtons. 

I am still stuck on row 13 chart 3. I solved one problem but seem to have a thing for either 1 stitch too many or too fewand either one side or the other. Must be my eyesight. However I have also been dragged off my Ashton by other projects which are now finished so tomorrow will be all Ashton. Going to recount my stitches again.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I have done the Ashton and the Wilshire now, and halfway through Elizabeth, but to me it seems a waste of time to be always counting stitches and stressing so much over it all. What if you miscount, you then waste heaps of time, either counting again or looking for a stitch the doesn't need looking for. Dee is right when she says just to read your knitting, keep checking what you are doing. I read the pattern backward on purl rows so that I know where the YOs are and just count how many 'normal' stitches there are in between them. If I have a problem, it generally shows up then.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am having a problem with Ashton Shawl Border Chart 3, row 5 the right side of the chart. I have an extra stitch. Lace stitching is not new to me, but it has been a few years. 
This is my first shawl, so I am guessing there is something I am not seeing, and hope someone can help me. 
Looking at row 3 on the chart (just the right side), there are 7 stitches to work with.
On row 5, there are only 6 working stitches needed (K2tog, 3 knit stiches, and a SSk. The same thing happens with rows 11/13, but not rows 21/23. 
Hope I have made this a little clearer than mud and that someone can help me. I know its me because of all the beautiful shawls everyone has posted. Can't wait to finish this one and start another of stevieland's gorgeous creations. Thank you for any help you can give my befuddled brain.
Karole


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I always count my sts, and read the knitting at the same time. a habit I have developed since I was 6 yrs old. I have found my errors this way always. I'm not a perfectionist (but close). I usually make more errors in the easy rows (like where I am now) as I tend to zip along because I think I can get away with it. The last year or so I have been experiencing a few eye problems (dry eye) and so on dark knitting (my shawl is navy) I can only knit about 4 rows and have to leave it. I also find it hard to see my errors and so use a magnifying glass sometimes. I haven't had time to shop for an OTT light but might do this tomorrow AM. I have lots of light in my basement office but don't like to knit there in the winter as I find it hard to regulate the heating there. However I am tenatious and will get through this little snag. My errors are just silly things - need to just slow the knitting and pay attention to what I am doing. Thanks for the comments though.



sunnybutterfly said:


> I have done the Ashton and the Wilshire now, and halfway through Elizabeth, but to me it seems a waste of time to be always counting stitches and stressing so much over it all. What if you miscount, you then waste heaps of time, either counting again or looking for a stitch the doesn't need looking for. Dee is right when she says just to read your knitting, keep checking what you are doing. I read the pattern backward on purl rows so that I know where the YOs are and just count how many 'normal' stitches there are in between them. If I have a problem, it generally shows up then.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> I am having a problem with Ashton Shawl Border Chart 3, row 5 the right side of the chart. I have an extra stitch. Lace stitching is not new to me, but it has been a few years.
> This is my first shawl, so I am guessing there is something I am not seeing, and hope someone can help me.
> Looking at row 3 on the chart (just the right side), there are 7 stitches to work with.
> On row 5, there are only 6 working stitches needed (K2tog, 3 knit stiches, and a SSk. The same thing happens with rows 11/13, but not rows 21/23.
> ...


On row 5, just counting what you have written, I make that 7 stitches - 2 for k2tog + 3 knitted stitches + 2 for ssk. Could that be where you are going astray.

Still love your avatar.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi BlueButterfly. I too have been knitting for a long time and yet I still keep making mistakes, just like you and it is so easy to let them get to you just because you think (well I do anyway) that you should know better. I've just stopped all the stressing and relaxed and let it happen. If I have any feelings of tension when I pick up the needles, I will probably make mistakes because I am over thinking it all and my perfectionist side comes out. I don't want to give advice, except to say RELAX.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hi BlueButterfly. I too have been knitting for a long time and yet I still keep making mistakes, just like you and it is so easy to let them get to you just because you think (well I do anyway) that you should know better. I've just stopped all the stressing and relaxed and let it happen. If I have any feelings of tension when I pick up the needles, I will probably make mistakes because I am over thinking it all and my perfectionist side comes out. I don't want to give advice, except to say RELAX.


(Relax) chucle - my friends think I am the most relaxed person this side of molases. I think my tense-ness comes out in my writing. So now I have written it - I feel better. My shawl is lying in lonliness on the dining room table and I am not looking at it till tomorrow. Out of sight , out of mind I say. thanks for your comment - Makes me feel better. Now for eye drops.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Okay, hope it all works out and I look forward to your posted pics of finished Ashton.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you sunnybutterfly. Hopefully it will work out when I get back to it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Ashton #4 hot of the needles.......#5 will be started shortly.I don't think I will ever knit Ashton again lol
> 
> pictures are not very good it is a pale baby pink lace weight for eldest granddaughter,but she will have to wait till I get her Mum's one done,that is the same lace weight but in turquoise


this is Ashton off the wires.....
used Lace weight 75% wool 25% polyacrylic, 3.75 needles, 8 repeats,.blocked measurements 31x63
off the wires she measures 30x61


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Agnescr - really nice pink shawl. very nice knitting!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

I love this, it is beautiful. The pink is such a pretty color. great knitting and blocking. Wonderful Job!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you Ladies


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

THIS IS IT! Perfect? No! Proud? Yes, yes, yes! Because of your encouragement and my determination, I did it! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Dee, again, you deserve a standing ovation! Yarn used: MAXIME print - 80% lana merino super wash, 20% soft poliammide. 

Grammy Bert


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Grammy Bert said:


> THIS IS IT! Perfect? No! Proud? Yes, yes, yes! Because of your encouragement and my determination, I did it! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Dee, again, you deserve a standing ovation! Yarn used: MAXIME print - 80% lana merino super wash, 20% soft poliammide.
> 
> Grammy Bert


That's fabulous and I agree with everything you say. Well Done! Are you ready to start the next one?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

well done lovely colours and knitting


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Grammybert,
Beautiful. I love the colours.
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Agnescr, I love your shawl. It is so delicate. Something to be treasured. I can't believe that you have knit so many Ashtons!
Sue


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the idea!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Grammybert, wow, wow, wow!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Agnescr, Really beautiful. What is the color?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> I am having a problem with Ashton Shawl Border Chart 3, row 5 the right side of the chart. I have an extra stitch. Lace stitching is not new to me, but it has been a few years.
> This is my first shawl, so I am guessing there is something I am not seeing, and hope someone can help me.
> Looking at row 3 on the chart (just the right side), there are 7 stitches to work with.
> On row 5, there are only 6 working stitches needed (K2tog, 3 knit stiches, and a SSk. The same thing happens with rows 11/13, but not rows 21/23.
> ...


When you say "working stitches" do you mean the white stitches on the chart? Knowing that will help me answer you.

Just an FYI, you will notice that the edges of Chart 3 (as well as Chart 4) are not evenly "stair stepped" like the previous charts. This is because that in order to fit the motifs in properly, some rows do not add any stitches and some add twice as much. So when you see a row stack up evenly above the previous row (Chart 3, Row 3 above Row 1) that means no extra stitches were added to that new RS row, unlike the previous charts, where 4 stitches were added to each previous RS row in order for the triangle shape to form.

Rows 11 and 13, and Rows 21 and 23 are the opposite. Between those rows, 8 stitches are added to the next higher row.

It all evens out in the miracle that is lace blocking.


agnescr said:


> this is Ashton off the wires.....
> used Lace weight 75% wool 25% polyacrylic, 3.75 needles, 8 repeats,.blocked measurements 31x63
> off the wires she measures 30x61


Another gorgeous, delicate looking Ashton, looking great off the wires!



Grammy Bert said:


> THIS IS IT! Perfect? No! Proud? Yes, yes, yes! Because of your encouragement and my determination, I did it! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Dee, again, you deserve a standing ovation! Yarn used: MAXIME print - 80% lana merino super wash, 20% soft poliammide.
> 
> Grammy Bert


Standing ovation!!!! Yay!!!! Grammy Bert, it is beautiful and I am very proud of your accomplishment and glad you are too! I love the colors.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Dee,

Do you think it will be over my head? LOL

Anita



stevieland said:


> *FYI, to anyone interested in joining the Alexandra KAL, I posted pics of two more Alexandras, including the shawlette size, with some info regarding the KAL.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It looks like it's glowing. It's just beautiful!

Anita



Grammy Bert said:


> THIS IS IT! Perfect? No! Proud? Yes, yes, yes! Because of your encouragement and my determination, I did it! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Dee, again, you deserve a standing ovation! Yarn used: MAXIME print - 80% lana merino super wash, 20% soft poliammide.
> 
> Grammy Bert


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Dee, this question may have been asked and answered before, but I was wondering how well a fingering with 75% cotton and 25% acrylic, would knit up into a shawl. Is it doable or is the blocking affected in any way? I was just wondering as it might be a little cooler to wear in the summer than a wool, just something you could slip around your shoulders for a little warmth.
Sue


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Grammy Bert what a lovely shawl that is. The color is just delightful. Well done.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Dee, this question may have been asked and answered before, but I was wondering how well a fingering with 75% cotton and 25% acrylic, would knit up into a shawl. Is it doable or is the blocking affected in any way? I was just wondering as it might be a little cooler to wear in the summer than a wool, just something you could slip around your shoulders for a little warmth.
> Sue


I personally don't know the answer to that but I do know that a merino/silk blend is very cool to wear. I live in Arizona and that blend is my favorite for out here.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Dee,
> 
> Do you think it will be over my head? LOL
> 
> Anita


No. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Dee, this question may have been asked and answered before, but I was wondering how well a fingering with 75% cotton and 25% acrylic, would knit up into a shawl. Is it doable or is the blocking affected in any way? I was just wondering as it might be a little cooler to wear in the summer than a wool, just something you could slip around your shoulders for a little warmth.
> Sue


I'm afraid I can't answer that with any authority, since I've never knit with cotton before. I would say that it should block just fine, since the natural fiber is 3/4 of the content. I know that cotton has a nice crisp definition.

Why not go on Ravelry and search under shawls, and then narrow it down to cotton. I just did that, and there were a lot of nice ones. Or you can find a shawl you like and then for the advanced search feature, just type in cotton. Then you can compare the cotton blocking to non cotton blocking. If you need any more help with this, just PM me.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh Yay! I can't wait!

Anita



stevieland said:


> aknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Dee,
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dee. I will go on Ravelry and check that out. 
Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Agnescr, the pink Ashton off the wire is so lovely! I sure like the pink! :thumbup: 

Grammy Bert, good job! Congratulations! I felt exactly the same way when I finished my Ashton. Beautiful yarn! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

momanna said:


> Agnescr, Really beautiful. What is the color?


momanna it is pale baby pink.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Why is it that when I make a mistake it's always at the beginning of a row and I finish the row before I notice!!!! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Why is it that when I make a mistake it's always at the beginning of a row and I finish the row before I notice!!!! LOL
> 
> Jan xx


Isn't that the truth?!!!

Maybe you do this already, for anyone who does not know how:

If you make a mistake at the beginning of your RS row and don't notice it for a long time, you can usually fix it when you are purling back if you are game and don't want to frog the entire row back, particularly if it a looooonnnggg row at the end.

Just purl up to the mistake (which means you pretty much do your whole purl back row if the mistake is at the beginning), flip your knitting around where the RS is facing you.

If you missed a YO, just pull up the bar between the stitches where it belonged. That is easy.

But if you actually knit something in the wrong order, just rip out the top row of the bad stitch/es, put the resulting loop/s below (which would be the previous purl row from the messed up knit row you are fixing) reknit them correctly using the short strand on the top that you frogged as the working yarn (it is tight, but it will work), and then redistribute the tension later. Does that makes sense?


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok ive been busy and finally started my Ashton last week! Its my first lace knitting and after frogging about 12 times and changing the yarn its finally starting to come together. so here is mine and how far i am with it. Thanks Dee, the instructions were so helpful that i didnt give up  !


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

the colour has come out darker than it is, its a pale apricot


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lucille, that is a pretty colour. I look forward to seeing a picture when it is all finished.
Sue


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Sue, im itching to get it finished


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Grammy Bert - Good Job! Colours are vibrant and I am sure you will like wearing this in the spring and summer - or a dull day in winter.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> Ok ive been busy and finally started my Ashton last week! Its my first lace knitting and after frogging about 12 times and changing the yarn its finally starting to come together. so here is mine and how far i am with it. Thanks Dee, the instructions were so helpful that i didnt give up  !


This is going to turn out great. The knitting looks really nice. Great color too. Good for you for persevering, and now look at what a pretty shawl you are going to have.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Please help. This is not the worst thing that ever happened in shawlette knitting, but I've added an extra YO. Do I need to tink back or can I just simply drop it when I do the pearl row?


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok ive been busy and finally started my Ashton last week! Its my first lace knitting and after frogging about 12 times and changing the yarn its finally starting to come together. so here is mine and how far i am with it. Thanks Dee, the instructions were so helpful that i didnt give up  !
> ...


Hi Dee, thank you  yes i cant wait for it to be finished now that i've got the hang of the first couple of charts, hopefully it will go smoothly from now on. i am really enjoying knitting it now.

Thanks again Dee, much appreciated 
Lucille


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

It looks like I have missed the last 10 pages of the KAL - I must have clicked on "unwatch" in haste. And I don't want to miss a thing. Each new Ashton is like a new flower added to the bouquet and there has been a virtual garden created here.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Please help. This is not the worst thing that ever happened in shawlette knitting, but I've added an extra YO. Do I need to tink back or can I just simply drop it when I do the pearl row?


I would just drop it when I do the purl row. You can adjust the stitches when you drop it unless your yo's are too big. I have done this before myself. Easy to do.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nope, sunnybutterfly. My problem was with what I typed in my first question. There are only 2 knit stitches on row 5, not 3.
If anyone can help, I would sure appreciate it.
kacey64
Karole


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Grammy Bert said:


> THIS IS IT! Perfect? No! Proud? Yes, yes, yes! Because of your encouragement and my determination, I did it! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Dee, again, you deserve a standing ovation! Yarn used: MAXIME print - 80% lana merino super wash, 20% soft poliammide.
> 
> Grammy Bert


Looks perfectly stunning, Grammy Bert! Love the colors.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Nope, sunnybutterfly. My problem was with what I typed in my first question. There are only 2 knit stitches on row 5, not 3.
> If anyone can help, I would sure appreciate it.
> kacey64
> Karole


Please look in the middle of Page 173, I already addressed your question.... I need more info from you and gave you a possible explanation....I'm not seeing where there are 2 knit stitches, so if you can be more specific as to your problem it would be nice.

I have to go home so won't be back here for over an hour fyi. But it seems to me if you don't have enough or too many stitches, in either case some frogging is gonna be in order until you get back to where your stitches are correct, since if your stitches are correct per the chart on the previous row your stitches should be lining up, sad but true.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Grammy Bert - Good Job! Colours are vibrant and I am sure you will like wearing this in the spring and summer - or a dull day in winter.


BlueButterfly, went to Kitchner in 03 with a camping group. Loved the area, we went all the way north to the Hudson Bay. Have a pair of snowshoes over my fireplace from Moosoonee, and my kitchen came from a place that was closing in Canada.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

stevieland said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that when I make a mistake it's always at the beginning of a row and I finish the row before I notice!!!! LOL
> ...


Thanks Dee, wish I'd read this before I tinked. It was only a YO and I did wonder if I could correct it on the next row but thought it might look too tight. Now if I make a mistake I'll try and follow these tips.

It's true, you do learn from your mistake. LOL

On a happier note my yarn arrived this morning and it's gorgeous!

Jan xx


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking at row 3 on the chart (just the right side, not RS chart), there are 7 stitches to do row 5 with, 2 YOs and 5 worked stitches.
But on row 5, there are only 6 working stitches needed (K2tog, 2 knit stiches, and a SSk. There are 4 YOs added (non-working). Hope this helps you clear the fog in my brain, Dee.

Karole[/quote]
When you say "working stitches" do you mean the white stitches on the chart? Knowing that will help me answer you.

Just an FYI, you will notice that the edges of Chart 3 (as well as Chart 4) are not evenly "stair stepped" like the previous charts. This is because that in order to fit the motifs in properly, some rows do not add any stitches and some add twice as much. So when you see a row stack up evenly above the previous row (Chart 3, Row 3 above Row 1) that means no extra stitches were added to that new RS row, unlike the previous charts, where 4 stitches were added to each previous RS row in order for the triangle shape to form.

Rows 11 and 13, and Rows 21 and 23 are the opposite. Between those rows, 8 stitches are added to the next higher row.

It all evens out in the miracle that is lace blocking.


agnescr said:


> this is Ashton off the wires.....
> used Lace weight 75% wool 25% polyacrylic, 3.75 needles, 8 repeats,.blocked measurements 31x63
> off the wires she measures 30x61


Another gorgeous, delicate looking Ashton, looking great off the wires!



Grammy Bert said:


> THIS IS IT! Perfect? No! Proud? Yes, yes, yes! Because of your encouragement and my determination, I did it! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Dee, again, you deserve a standing ovation! Yarn used: MAXIME print - 80% lana merino super wash, 20% soft poliammide.
> 
> Grammy Bert


Standing ovation!!!! Yay!!!! Grammy Bert, it is beautiful and I am very proud of your accomplishment and glad you are too! I love the colors.[/quote]


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Grammy Bert said:


> THIS IS IT! Perfect? No! Proud? Yes, yes, yes! Because of your encouragement and my determination, I did it! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Dee, again, you deserve a standing ovation! Yarn used: MAXIME print - 80% lana merino super wash, 20% soft poliammide.
> 
> Grammy Bert


That's beautiful, lovely colours and you've blocked it really well. I'm dreading blocking mine, never done it before so will be an interesting exprience.

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Grammy Bert said:
> 
> 
> > THIS IS IT! Perfect? No! Proud? Yes, yes, yes! Because of your encouragement and my determination, I did it! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Dee, again, you deserve a standing ovation! Yarn used: MAXIME print - 80% lana merino super wash, 20% soft poliammide.
> ...


Jan, I had never blocked before, but just went by Dee's instructions and took a deep breath and it was ok. It helped too having seen all the previous Ashtons and knowing what it should look like. I am sure it will be alright for you too.
Sue


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Sue, I need all the encouragement I can get. Still got 10 rows to finish. Hopefully I can finish it tomorrow and if my blocking wires arrive on Monday (which they should) I shall be able to have a go.

Jan xx


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know if anyone answered you, but you can just drop it when you come back by (I but a marker wherever I need to so I don't miss which stitch it is) and then if it's too noticably larger you just pull the shawl at a bias angle up and down (if that doesn't make sense, I can explain it differently), after you have several more rows knit. You can also pick up a yarn over as you come back, if you forgot to put one in. You just pick up the thread between the two stitches, where it should be, making sure it is on the needle correctly. If you are not sure what correctly is then look at a YO that is already on the needles. You'll do good. It is so nice to be able to fix errors without tinking back. Good luck.


RebeccaMoe said:


> Please help. This is not the worst thing that ever happened in shawlette knitting, but I've added an extra YO. Do I need to tink back or can I just simply drop it when I do the pearl row?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Looking at row 3 on the chart (just the right side, not RS chart), there are 7 stitches to do row 5 with, 2 YOs and 5 worked stitches.
> But on row 5, there are only 6 working stitches needed (K2tog, 2 knit stiches, and a SSk. There are 4 YOs added (non-working). Hope this helps you clear the fog in my brain, Dee.
> 
> Karole


I am assuming that you are referring to the white stitches before the blue shaded pattern repeat.

Are you using stitch markers? If so, I would just ditch them, because they are going to cause you more grief because you have to move them for this chart, as some of the decreases pull from outside the pattern repeat. Trust me.

On Row 5, the first ssk in the blue shaded area will knit the last of the 7 st from the row before. It is how the motifs line up with each other. That is why you would have to move any stitch markers every time you start the 12 st repeat. Hope that clears up your question. Good luck! (You are not the first to ask this.)


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, Janice. Never blocked before in
my life. You will do fine!

Grammy Bert


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Kacey!


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks, BlueButterfly!


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you so very much for the kind words!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Agnescr, I love your gentle pink shawl. You do such beautiful work!!!!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

You did a beautiful job on your Ashton!!! The strips give it it's own beauty! Congratulations on your accomplishment!!


Grammy Bert said:


> THIS IS IT! Perfect? No! Proud? Yes, yes, yes! Because of your encouragement and my determination, I did it! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Dee, again, you deserve a standing ovation! Yarn used: MAXIME print - 80% lana merino super wash, 20% soft poliammide.
> 
> Grammy Bert


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

The color of your yarn is beautiful! I look forward to seeing it finished!! Here is cheering you on! You can do it!!!


Lucille103 said:


> Ok ive been busy and finally started my Ashton last week! Its my first lace knitting and after frogging about 12 times and changing the yarn its finally starting to come together. so here is mine and how far i am with it. Thanks Dee, the instructions were so helpful that i didnt give up  !


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nanciann said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > Please help. This is not the worst thing that ever happened in shawlette knitting, but I've added an extra YO. Do I need to tink back or can I just simply drop it when I do the pearl row?
> ...


Thank you for your reply. Nice and easy. I did only have a bout 60 stitches to tink, but thanks to you I didn't have to tink at all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

AJP said:


> I don't know if anyone answered you, but you can just drop it when you come back by (I but a marker wherever I need to so I don't miss which stitch it is) and then if it's too noticably larger you just pull the shawl at a bias angle up and down (if that doesn't make sense, I can explain it differently), after you have several more rows knit. You can also pick up a yarn over as you come back, if you forgot to put one in. You just pick up the thread between the two stitches, where it should be, making sure it is on the needle correctly. If you are not sure what correctly is then look at a YO that is already on the needles. You'll do good. It is so nice to be able to fix errors without tinking back. Good luck.
> 
> 
> RebeccaMoe said:
> ...


Thank you. Nanciann did reply, but it's so nice having everyone willing to help.
And thank you for the explanation of how to pick-up a forgotten YO. Would you believe it the very next row after sorting out my extra YO I managed to forget to do a YO. Good job I am vigilant about checking at the end of each row. Thanks for the tip on putting a PM to remind me where the mistake was.


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

wow what a lovely shawl.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

HELP!! I've run out of yarn on row 16 of the last chart. Only got one row and the BO to do.

Should I tink the last 2 rows and do row 17 and the BO or go shopping and hope I can find a plain green that will match.

Suggestions please. (no rude ones, I can think of them myself!!*>^$) LOL.

Jan xx


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> HELP!! I've run out of yarn on row 16 of the last chart. Only got one row and the BO to do.
> 
> Should I tink the last 2 rows and do row 17 and the BO or go shopping and hope I can find a plain green that will match.
> 
> ...


Someone else had that problem and they did tink back and it worked out fine. The choice is yours of course. Myself I may look to stash for a contrasting color, or tink back. I don't know that I would go to the expense of another skein if all I need is a few yards of yarn.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> HELP!! I've run out of yarn on row 16 of the last chart. Only got one row and the BO to do.
> 
> Should I tink the last 2 rows and do row 17 and the BO or go shopping and hope I can find a plain green that will match.
> 
> ...


How far along are you on Row 16? If you are towards the end, then tink back or frog that row and Row 15 and bind off VERY LOOSELY on Row 15.

If you are towards the beginning of Row 16, then tink/frog that row, Row 15 and Row 14 and bind off on WS row 14.

You really don't have to knit the Row 17 as long as you bind off very loosely. By all means switch to needled 2 sizes larger and still be a bit loose in your bind off.

But if you want that extra stretch from that last Row 17 which add a bunch of stitches, then you can tink/frog to and including Row 13 and bind off on WS row 14.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> HELP!! I've run out of yarn on row 16 of the last chart. Only got one row and the BO to do.
> 
> Should I tink the last 2 rows and do row 17 and the BO or go shopping and hope I can find a plain green that will match.
> 
> ...


That's what I did. I ran out 1/2 way through the bind off row so i took tinked back and did row 17 like you are thinking about doing. Turned out fine, although the points are not quite as long as others have them.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

My Version of the Ashton Shawlette

I used BlackSheep Dyeworks fingertweight yarn, 100% superwash merino wool, tonal purples, on Etsy. This color way is really pretty, but the pictures does not do this justice. It took me 2 weeks to finish. This is my first lace shawl project. Thanks Dee for all your help. I am looking forward to starting the Alexandra pattern when it comes out. ;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

My Version of the Ashton Shawlette

BTW, I used 5 circ needles and used approximately 430 yards of yarn.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

this is beautiful. Love the color. and blocked so well! great work.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you SandyC. This is my first time posting a pic, so I didn't know what i was doing. Lol!!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sandiego, your shawl turned out perfect! Great blocking, and I love the color!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you CathyAnn!!!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

stevieland said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> > HELP!! I've run out of yarn on row 16 of the last chart. Only got one row and the BO to do.
> ...


Thanks Dee, If I go back to row 13 and then bind off on row 14 will that give me better points?

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> > HELP!! I've run out of yarn on row 16 of the last chart. Only got one row and the BO to do.
> ...


Hi, I'm going to try this and hope it comes out OK. Doesn't really matter cos I've got my eye on some delicious yarn I saw in my LYS to make another!! LOL As well as starting the Alexandra.

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great job, Sandiego. I love that colour!
Sue


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you Sue. I am now looking forward to starting the Alexandra. ;0)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > jan1ce said:
> ...


Good luck jan1ce. I'm sure it will come out fine.Looking forward to seeing it finished.
Sue


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Thanks Dee, If I go back to row 13 and then bind off on row 14 will that give me better points?
> 
> Jan xx


The best points will be to rip 13, do row 17 and then bind off the on the WS. But that would be slightly smaller scallops.

You could just do my first option and BO loosely on the RS. You would still have good points as long as you go up in needle size.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> My Version of the Ashton Shawlette
> 
> I used BlackSheep Dyeworks fingertweight yarn, 100% superwash merino wool, tonal purples, on Etsy. This color way is really pretty, but the pictures does not do this justice. It took me 2 weeks to finish. This is my first lace shawl project. Thanks Dee for all your help. I am looking forward to starting the Alexandra pattern when it comes out. ;0)


You are welcome! That looks fantastic! Your blocking is perfect. I love the color. Isn't it just so hard to photograph some of the colors/ It drives me crazy.

You have a beautiful shawl that you should be very proud of.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Dee,

I so appreciate your wonderful comments. I could not have done this if it wasn't for you. I have tears in my eyes thinking about it. I am ready for that Alexandra pattern. I will get it as soon as it is hot off the press and posted!!! ;0)


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

stevieland said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dee, If I go back to row 13 and then bind off on row 14 will that give me better points?
> ...


OK will do, thanks for all your help. Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

[/quote]
Good luck jan1ce. I'm sure it will come out fine.Looking forward to seeing it finished.
Sue[/quote]

Thanks Sue, will post a picture asap but my blocking wires haven't arrived yet!!

Jan xx


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Dee,
> 
> I so appreciate your wonderful comments. I could not have done this if it wasn't for you. I have tears in my eyes thinking about it. I am ready for that Alexandra pattern. I will get it as soon as it is hot off the press and posted!!! ;0)


we only have a couple more days to wait. Its almost like a kid waiting for Christmas morning isn't it? So excited


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

SandyC said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> > Dee,
> ...


YES, in deed!!!! ;0)


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey gals--Cathy Ann has just posted pics of her really gorgeous Wilshire shawl in fingering yarn. Please check it out when you get the chance. She did a great job.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Yay!! Well it's finished at last. It may not be as big as I expected but I'm happy with how it turned out and will definitely be making another.

Thank you Dee for all your help and your beautiful designs, cant wait to start on the Alexandra.

Wont be able to block the shawl until Friday due to hospital appointments and babysitting commitments so will post when I've blocked it.

Here is the unblocked picture.

Jan xx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Jan,

Very beautiful Ashton! Please post a pic after you have it blocked. Congrats!!!! ;0)


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

I really like the color. What is the yarn you used? This is going to be gorgeous when it is blocked. Just beautiful.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hey gals--Cathy Ann has just posted pics of her really gorgeous Wilshire shawl in fingering yarn. Please check it out when you get the chance. She did a great job.


where is it? Can't seem to find it


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Jan,
> 
> Very beautiful Ashton! Please post a pic after you have it blocked. Congrats!!!! ;0)


Thanks, I'll post the blocked picture but not until next weekend probably.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

SandyC said:


> I really like the color. What is the yarn you used? This is going to be gorgeous when it is blocked. Just beautiful.


Thanks, the yarn is a sock yarn by Zitron of Germany The name on the label is 'Trekking (XXL)'. It doesn't give a colour nme just the number 175. I got it off ebay so it was quite reasonable.

Jan xx


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the color. What is the yarn you used? This is going to be gorgeous when it is blocked. Just beautiful.
> ...


I have looked at yarn a lot on line but haven't had the courage to order any because I like to feel it etc. before I buy. Guess I should just order and probably will love it.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

We have a wonderful LYS nearby which stocks a multitude of yarns, but they are so expensive, so I tend to go there for a feel LOL and then come home and look online to see if I can find it cheaper!

I usually do too! I'm a cheapskate and I love a bargain.

Jan xx


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

SandyC said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > Hey gals--Cathy Ann has just posted pics of her really gorgeous Wilshire shawl in fingering yarn. Please check it out when you get the chance. She did a great job.
> ...


Admin didn't put in with the other posts on the page they always send each day. Here's the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=1147163&t=64073


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

jan1ce, Just wait until you see your shawl blocked! You are going to really love it! Very nice knit! Enjoy!:thumbup:


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

SanDiego, I love your shawl!!! The color is deep and rich and shows the design beautifully!!!! I love the purple. I started a lighter purple yesterday, for me.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Great job, Ladies...ahem...Shawlettes!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I finished my second Ashton for my daughter Alta, who is my model. I used Red Heart Stardust, color pink, 70% superwash wool, 25% Nylon, 5% other fibers. I has a gold sparkle yarn going through it, which gives it an elegance that fits my daughter. I am so excited about it!!!
I decided to make myself one too and started it yesterday.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ashton looks extraordinary on your beautiful and trim daughter. I want to get started on another one as well. Love the sparkle!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

The Ashton looks beautiful on your daughter, what a lovely way to wear it and what a lovely model. Perfect knitting and gorgeous yarn.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

AJP,

How stunning!!!! I love the yarn with the subtle shimmer on your Ashton Shawlette. Gorgeous!!!! Thank you for the nice comments on my shawlette. ;0)


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

AJP,

Your daughter is beautiful and shawl is spectacular!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

AJP, the shawl is just beautiful, and looks great on your daughter. I sure like that color! :thumbup: (I think anything would look great on her!!!)


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and daughter! and a very stylish way to wear it. The brooch (clip) really sets it off.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Jan1ce that is so lovely unblocked. Blocking will make it gorgeous.
AJP your daughter is so lovely ... the shawl matches her perfectly.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Just finished cast off. Not blocked yet. perhaps later today.
Here is the unblocked Ashton. 

7 Repeats, Had to use part of second ball of Regia 
1 error - not ripping out - maybe it's my trademark?
Waiting for Alexandra!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Blue Butterfly, Love the shawlette. It is beautiful. I really love those colours. Look forward to seeing it when it is blocked. 
Sue


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm glad you enjoyed the country up here. Have been to Moosonee about 10 years ago. Nice country. Have not been up to Hudson Bay. but did make it to Whitehorse in the Yukon Territories. We travelled over by train from Skagway in Alaska. This is the Gold Rush Route. My husband hiked the Chilkoot (spelling?) Pass but I took the train and met him in Benett (spelling?) and then we both continued on by train to Whitehorse. This was quite a trip but not one to do alone. He went to Denali after that and I went to Victoria, BC to visit my cousins.

There are a lot of Kitchen Cupboard Manufacturers up here. One that a builder I worked for dealt with was called Acorn Kitchens. A lot of businesses have closed in the past 5 years which is a pity. I guess it speaks for our changing economy.

-------
BlueButterfly, went to Kitchner in 03 with a camping group. Loved the area, we went all the way north to the Hudson Bay. Have a pair of snowshoes over my fireplace from Moosoonee, and my kitchen came from a place that was closing in Canada.[/quote]


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

AJP, what a beautiful shawl and a beautiful daughter to go with it. I'm goign to make one for my Daughter in Law who's birthday is in May. 

BlueButterfly I love the colour of your shawl. I've bought blue for Alexandra but it's pale blue.

Thank youto all who commented on my shawl, can'twait for Alexandra.

Jan xx


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I have just finished reading and observing new shawls on the last 7 pages. I did not get an update on the pages for the last 3 days for some reason but picked them up when posting my shawl.

I love the shawls (and Model) that have been posted. Good work ladies. 

Is someone going to start a photo gallery page for the finished Ashton's - 1 good picture posted by each of us with our names (eg. BlueButterfly). and brand of yarn and colourway. Perhaps 1 or two other details? 

Suggestion:
Before we start the Alexandra perhaps a photo gallery page should be set up for the finished Alexandras?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

AJP, your shawl is beautiful, as are all the Ashtons I have seen. How many repeats did you do? Seeing it on your daughter gives me a good idea of size.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

BlueButterfly, your shawl is going to be stunning - just love the colors!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

BlueButterfly, your shawl is going to be stunning - just love the colors!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Oops! I double-clicked!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

AJP your shawl is beautiful!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Bluebutterfly, very lovely! I love the colors!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your encouraging words!!!! I did the shawlette size of five repeats. I really like that size.

BlueButterfly, I love the colors you used for your shawl. Those are nice rich tones. It will be even more gorgeous after it is blocked!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments. I wasn't too sure about this colour. The flash on the camera highlights the colour more. It really is quite dark when on the needles.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

BlueButterfly that is so lovely. I too have trouble trying to get the colors to show up true. It can be frustrating. But whatever the color .... it's beautiful!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> I have just finished reading and observing new shawls on the last 7 pages. I did not get an update on the pages for the last 3 days for some reason but picked them up when posting my shawl.
> 
> I love the shawls (and Model) that have been posted. Good work ladies.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, let's do that! I'll start....if no one else has!

________________

KAC47874 - Does this mean you will start it? Would be very nice of you. - BB


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

it's done!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> it's done!


What is the exact name so I can find it?


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

AJP, lovely daughter, lovely Ashton, lovely yarn. What more can I say? Just beautiful. Congratulations.
Shirley


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is the link to our ASHTON GALLERY: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64455-1.html#1154550


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a great idea. Just posted mine. Let's show them all!
Sue


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Posted mine. Great idea to have all the Ashtons in one place with just pictures and yarn used. Great inspiration.
Shirley


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Just a heads up that I started the Alexandra KAL topic. More lace, more shawls, more pictures, more fun!!!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > it's done!
> ...


Ashton Shawlette Photo Gallery


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I was able to get mine posted easily.


SunsetKnitting said:


> Here is the link to our ASHTON GALLERY: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64455-1.html#1154550


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for starting the gallery. It was fun reviewing the ones that are already posted. They are all so beautiful!!!


kac47874 said:


> it's done!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > kac47874 said:
> ...


THANKS! I already posted mine! And thanks for starting it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Great - haven't looked at it yet . Will post mine to it as soon as my shawl dries. Got at it too late yesterday so did it 20 min. ago. Thanks for starting the photo gallery!



kac47874 said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > kac47874 said:
> ...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Shawl done. Here are the pictures. I achieved my goal of knitting a dark wool but won't be doing that again.
Can't say I enjoyed working with this sock wool as it is closer to lace weight and can split sometimes to almost breaking. Even though I put salt in the water to soak it, the garment bled out a bit. Thanks go to Dee and others who helped and gave support. Looking for the Alexandra info and pattern later today. This has been an interesting experience.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Blue butterfly, love the colors, it's beautiful!!! Be sure to post in the Ashton Shawlette Photo Gallery.... Oops... you already did!!!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment and thanks for posting the page for the pictures. I haven't figured out how to do this yet. I hope I can do another Ashton but in a much lighter colour. Dark colours are too much for me anymore.



kac47874 said:


> Blue butterfly, love the colors, it's beautiful!!! Be sure to post in the Ashton Shawlette Photo Gallery.... Oops... you already did!!!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Blue butterfly, love the colors, it's beautiful!!! Be sure to post in the Ashton Shawlette Photo Gallery.... Oops... you already did!!!


Here we go again but I need to know how to post in the gallery. Probably a stupid question, but if you don't know I guess you have to ask


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

SandyC said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > Blue butterfly, love the colors, it's beautiful!!! Be sure to post in the Ashton Shawlette Photo Gallery.... Oops... you already did!!!
> ...


First, save your picture on your "desktop" for ease in grabbing. Then hit reply in this box - just below you will see File/picture attachments. Click on Browse, then find "desktop" in the list of places to look, then double click on the picture. Then hit send, but be sure to wait until it's through sending before wondering what happened!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

The two Ashton Shawls that are finished.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They are beautiful. Love the colours.
Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Thanks for the compliment and thanks for posting the page for the pictures. I haven't figured out how to do this yet. I hope I can do another Ashton but in a much lighter colour. Dark colours are too much for me anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you that dark colors are more difficult to knit with, especially in the evening! In spite of the dark color, yours turned out beautifully, and the tonal colors in it really made it worthwhile, huh?! All of your hard work paid off. You did a great job of blocking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

SandyC, your Ashtons are lovely! Great colors. Now, just wait for the compliments when your wear them! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

EqLady said:


> SandyC said:
> 
> 
> > kac47874 said:
> ...


I guess I still don't understand, I thought there was a special spot for all the Ashtons. this is the regular for right?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

SandyC said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> > SandyC said:
> ...


Put under Search "Ashton Shawlette Photo Gallery".

Sue


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Shawl done. Here are the pictures. I achieved my goal of knitting a dark wool but won't be doing that again.
> Can't say I enjoyed working with this sock wool as it is closer to lace weight and can split sometimes to almost breaking. Even though I put salt in the water to soak it, the garment bled out a bit. Thanks go to Dee and others who helped and gave support. Looking for the Alexandra info and pattern later today. This has been an interesting experience.


That is amazing! I love the colors. Even though the process may have been a pain, the FO is perfect! It is really beautiful.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Blue Butterfly - Your shawl is lovely and I really like the color. I haven't done anything in a dark color yet and I appreciate all the comments on using a dark yarn. My sister wants a shawl in black and I just don't know. Yours turned out perfect.

Sandy C - Both of your shawls are lovely. Both colors are great, especially the varigated pink with the striping - unique. Perfect knitting. 

I know both of you will enjoy wearing your beautiful shawls.
Shirley


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Are we supposed to be looking somewhere special for the Alexandra?


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

SandyC said:


> Are we supposed to be looking somewhere special for the Alexandra?


Just do a search up above for Alexandra KAL.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Send a PM to "Stevieland" with your e-mail address and let her know you want it. After she is notified you have paid, she will e-mail it to you.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

SandyC - Nice colours. Excelent work.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

BlueButterfly, Your Ashton is gorgeous!!! I hope it was worth it to you, Because it is exquisite!!! What yarn did you use and how much?


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Sandyc, I see you used the same yarn I did for one of mine. Isn't it beautiful!! You did great! Congratulations on completing two!!! Great job! Being a Shawlette sure is fun, isn't it?


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Just picked up my Alexandra - thanks Dee. Thanks for the kind comments also. 

I forgot to mention the most important thing I got from this KAL - learning to read graphs properly. I had played around with them for about 5 years and now I finally got it. Thank you,. Thank you!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for your nice comments.

The yarn is Regia Design Line "Hand-dye Effect" by Kaffe Fassett. I used 1 ball and part of another - enough to finish the last two inches. I did 7 repeats.

There are some really nice colours in this series but I am not overly fond of the yarn as it is close to lace weight and can split if your not watching where the needle point goes. It is like a single not so twisted type of yarn with a thin sewing like thread twisting around it. If you are doing a small project or socks it might be OK but I'm not sure I would do another shawl in it. I just realized that all my "going out" wear is black so now I have to go shoping for something Not Black. Good excuse for shopping eh!



AJP said:


> BlueButterfly, Your Ashton is gorgeous!!! I hope it was worth it to you, Because it is exquisite!!! What yarn did you use and how much?


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got my Alexandra Pattern, I have knit 2 Ashtons but I must admit the looks of this one still intimidates me. I'm glad we are going to have a Knit Along because I can see questions on the horizon. Thanks Dee for sending it and am so looking forward to knitting this.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG!!! I finally, on my 16th try yesterday, managed to complete Chart 1!!!! Never give up. Never give in. Now on to Chart 2 and more confusion. Life line safely in so I'm ready to go.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Keep going. I was exactly the same as you. Don't how many times I ripped mine out but I got there in the end. I found that when I got tired and tried to push myself, that's when my brain seized up so I've learnt to put my work down now until the next day when you see it with different eyes. Best Wishes.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Has anyone had a problem going from row 6 to row 7 on chart 4? I have frogged to the beginning several times, all my stitches seem to be right on row 5. But I seem to be a stitch off on the first half. The count on 5 is correct. If no one else has had a problem I guess I will frog again and try once more. I am so close to being done too.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Never mind, I finally got it to come out right. I never found out what I did wrong, but after frogging again and redoing it- it finally came out right. I was using a lot of stitch markers and maybe because I had to move them on this row it messed me up, but it came out right so forward I can go.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Never mind, I finally got it to come out right. I never found out what I did wrong, but after frogging again and redoing it- it finally came out right. I was using a lot of stitch markers and maybe because I had to move them on this row it messed me up, but it came out right so forward I can go.


I'm glad it worked out. Sometimes these things can be very mysterious! You are coming down the home stretch, to use a sport metaphor for knitting (my husband would be so proud!). Won't be long before your shawl is gracing our gallery!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Keep going. I was exactly the same as you. Don't how many times I ripped mine out but I got there in the end. I found that when I got tired and tried to push myself, that's when my brain seized up so I've learnt to put my work down now until the next day when you see it with different eyes. Best Wishes.


You are NOT alone! I experienced the same thing on the Ashton! That's why it took me so long to complete it -- a little over a month and a half!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Keep going. I was exactly the same as you. Don't how many times I ripped mine out but I got there in the end. I found that when I got tired and tried to push myself, that's when my brain seized up so I've learnt to put my work down now until the next day when you see it with different eyes. Best Wishes.
> ...


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Well whatever I did it finally fixed itself and I managed to finish it. Now I just have to get it blocked. Thanks for being there anyway. Happy knitting. On to the next project.


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

At last my pictures of my Ashton. As said before I do not like the yarn I used. Heirloom Sock Wool not sure of the colour. The yarn was OK but the colour yuck.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Grannyof5 said:


> At last my pictures of my Ashton. As said before I do not like the yarn I used. Heirloom Sock Wool not sure of the colour. The yarn was OK but the colour yuck.


Your knitting looks really good on the shawl. ! Hey, I've had the same thing happen, you get done and don't like the way the yarn turned out. There have been a few times when the one's that I am the most leary of when they are off the block turn out to be shawls I wear the most. I can think of two of mine that I wear more than the "prettier" ones because they go with my clothes, maybe because there are so darn many colors in them.

You can always do another one later with less busy yarn.

:thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Grannyof5 said:


> At last my pictures of my Ashton. As said before I do not like the yarn I used. Heirloom Sock Wool not sure of the colour. The yarn was OK but the colour yuck.


You did a nice job. You may well find that when you actually wear it, you prefer the colours. It's not quite the same seeing the shawl, lying flat on the ground. Once you wear it, your ownership of it may really come out, especially when people ask if you really made it.
Sue


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Grannyof5, I think your Ashton is lovely! The colors in the yarn remind me of Summer flowers! Something I'm missing right now! I think the others are right. In time, it could turn out to be one of your favorites. Good job! Your blocking looks good - that top edge sure is straight! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Wow! I think this shawl is great. You could wear this in summer with so many colours. I really like it!



Grannyof5 said:


> At last my pictures of my Ashton. As said before I do not like the yarn I used. Heirloom Sock Wool not sure of the colour. The yarn was OK but the colour yuck.


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your comments. I have tried it on and no I do not like it. Waiting for DD1 to make her colour choice to start the next one. i sure love this KAL comraderie. I may not make many comments but be assured I read everyone of them. Cheers from soggy Australia.


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

Your work is so motivational because the Ashton is in my list but your color choice, I feel, is great for summer. Imagine 75 degrees summer evening dinner was delightful and you are sitting on the deck listening to waves a cool breeze blowing off the waters and you are in your jeans white tee top shoulders covered with this stunning shawl while enjoying a wonderful wine. 

Stunning work stunning colors. Wear it you maybe surprised.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Dee, just need to check something. 

Im up to the Border Charts and chart 3 on the first line it has the repeat as (k4 k2tog YO k3 YO SSk) is that right -?

thanks 
Lucille


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

oh heck i just realised i might have read the charts wrong all the way through - i just knitted the left side the same as the right side - didnt do it in reverse! ummmmmmmm but it looks ok - will take a pic for you to tell me if i did it wrong


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> Hi Dee, just need to check something.
> 
> Im up to the Border Charts and chart 3 on the first line it has the repeat as (k4 k2tog YO k3 YO SSk) is that right -?
> 
> ...


(k4 k2tog YO k3 YO SSk *knit one*)

You forgot the K1 that I bolded.

Also, if you are using markers for the repeats, take them out, because they will drive you nuts on row 5. Trust me. Write back for further explanation if you need it.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

So, after getting bogged down with my attempt using purple cotton. I ripped it out, copied the charts into paint and using fill color I coded the ssk one color and the k2tog another color.
Then I started after lunch using 4 ply Shepherd Baby Wool and guess what? I am now on to the 4th repeat of the Leaf Bud Chart.
I read the chart from the screen zoomed at 200% and decrease the zoom when required to fit the screen. I have notepad opened to sit on top which I use as a ruler.
It is going smoothly. Just might tackle that purple one next!
Cheers


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

ok here is a couple of pics - taken with the phone so not such great quality


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dee, just need to check something.
> ...


Thank you Dee! im so glad i didnt just knit and i wrote to you first!  I just uploaded 2 picks - sorry they came out sideways for some reason. Can you check them for me? i havent used any stitch markers so none to take out but thanks for the tip


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> Thank you Dee! im so glad i didnt just knit and i wrote to you first!  I just uploaded 2 picks - sorry they came out sideways for some reason. Can you check them for me? i havent used any stitch markers so none to take out but thanks for the tip


Looks fantastic! Gorgeous color. That is going to be one pretty shawl. Nothing wrong that I can see!


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> oh heck i just realised i might have read the charts wrong all the way through - i just knitted the left side the same as the right side - didnt do it in reverse! ummmmmmmm but it looks ok - will take a pic for you to tell me if i did it wrong


You did them correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> oh heck i just realised i might have read the charts wrong all the way through - i just knitted the left side the same as the right side - didnt do it in reverse! ummmmmmmm but it looks ok - will take a pic for you to tell me if i did it wrong


Agreed... you did it exactly right. I didn't mirror the decreases on either side of the spine in this pattern like I do in the new Alexandra pattern. That was both a design decision and because it was a tutorial pattern.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

how do you post a picture to this kal forum?


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

I just figured it out. Here at long last is my Ashton. Thanks Dee for all the help. I have a whole list of "what not to do things" This was a great first lace, first chart attempt. I ran out of yarn attached at beginning of chart 4 is the new. closest I could find. Did not pattern the same. This was a trial learner test so I am ok with it. Thanks again for all the help Jane


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello,

I think we all have looked at many different yarns from various companies and their unique names. Lorna's Lace Shepherd sock yarn named her colors after many streets and sites in Chicago, IL. Since I was born and bred in Chgo, and still live a mile away from the city, I find this so interesting! She used Kedzie, Irving Park, Lincoln Park Zoo, Navy Pier, Pilsen, The Bean, and The "L" as color names for her Shepherd sock yarns. I wonder who gives the colors names. Does she? This is just a piece of trivia, but I find it interesting... 

Yarnlady


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > oh heck i just realised i might have read the charts wrong all the way through - i just knitted the left side the same as the right side - didnt do it in reverse! ummmmmmmm but it looks ok - will take a pic for you to tell me if i did it wrong
> ...


Oh WHEWW! i just breathed a huge sigh of relief! i wanted to knit last night and waited till i heard from you, was so worried i even dreamed about it last night !LOL now i can keep going, and finish it

Thank you Dee 
Very much appreciated
Lucille


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Dee! im so glad i didnt just knit and i wrote to you first!  I just uploaded 2 picks - sorry they came out sideways for some reason. Can you check them for me? i havent used any stitch markers so none to take out but thanks for the tip
> ...


Thank you Dee, i have to go out today and see if i can find the things to use for blocking so that when its finished i can block and load a pic


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi Grannyof5, same here, I chip in occasionally but I'm usually, just reading and taking it all in. Are you very wet. Terrible what is happening in the north of the state. 
Those poor people have been flooded out 5 times in 18 months. I love a sunburnt country ....... of drought and flooding rain.


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Sunnybutterfly

No we are lucky, about 3-4 inches. No flooding as yet. But my heart goes out to those in the North of the state and NSW. It must be heartbreaking.

Val


----------



## AuntieDel (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello All!

I started my Ashton a few days ago but like all things it got put down when a gift needed knitting so now I need to pick it up again. I have been trying to work it at night when I am alone so fewer mistakes will happen due to grandkid interrupts and I don't knit very fast either so it may take me a while.


----------



## redbug (Jan 10, 2012)

I have recently started the Ashton - because it's beautiful and I have never tried something like this! I have a question - think I know the answer- but had a senior moment and now I'm not sure I'm right! 

I have completed chart l, and chart 2 the first time.
When doing chart 2 for the 2nd time, is the 12 stitch blue section repeated twice on EVERY row (even 1 and 3). I've confused myself thinking too hard! Know this is a silly question but better safe than sorry.
Thanks


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

You repeat the blue section as many times as you have room for, leaving only enough stitches to complete the last white section and/or the center stitch/edge stitches.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

redbug said:


> I have recently started the Ashton - because it's beautiful and I have never tried something like this! I have a question - think I know the answer- but had a senior moment and now I'm not sure I'm right!
> 
> I have completed chart l, and chart 2 the first time.
> When doing chart 2 for the 2nd time, is the 12 stitch blue section repeated twice on EVERY row (even 1 and 3). I've confused myself thinking too hard! Know this is a silly question but better safe than sorry.
> Thanks


Hi and welcome! Yes, on every row, but you are pretty safe just knitting all the way across until you get to the center/border stitches, and add your YO and then continue....

And there is no such thing as a silly question as far as I am concerned


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

well i have been busy since the weekend and went to knit a row last night and found that i had a mistake and had to tink back 2 rows and now my eyes are tired tonight so i will get back to my Ashton tomorrow night i hope - cant wait to get knitting but i know if i try it now i will be tinking more rows! cant wait to see it when its finished and blocked


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I just finished Row 9 of the last chart and am looking at the end of my yarn and thinking "I don't think I am going to get Row 10 and 11 out of what's left."
Such a shame really. I guess I need at least Row 11 for the edging.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I just finished Row 9 of the last chart and am looking at the end of my yarn and thinking "I don't think I am going to get Row 10 and 11 out of what's left."
> Such a shame really. I guess I need at least Row 11 for the edging.


Sue, you can complete Row 9 and bind off very very loosely on Row 10 and still have a lovely shawl. Several folks did that already, so please don't even worry about it. You will be fine!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks. Put in a lifeline at row 9 and have now got to row 11. Will put in another lifeline and see if I can get to row 13. If not, I will be happy to take it back to row 11 and bind off.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I put aside all my projects to knit this shawl for my Mom's 90th bday. I started it last night. I did up to row 10 and frogged it 5 times. I'm having trouble reading the chart. I did ok the last time, but on the 10 row sample chart it said to knit the middle stitch. So on the even rows i knitted that stitch. Then i saw the you're supposed to only knit theedge stitches on even rows. I frogged it again. I don't think i will ever be able to do this project. I also noticed that my cast on is really tight and curls by the time i knit row 10. Any suggestipns????


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> I put aside all my projects to knit this shawl for my Mom's 90th bday. I started it last night. I did up to row 10 and frogged it 5 times. I'm having trouble reading the chart. I did ok the last time, but on the 10 row sample chart it said to knit the middle stitch. So on the even rows i knitted that stitch. Then i saw the you're supposed to only knit theedge stitches on even rows. I frogged it again. I don't think i will ever be able to do this project. I also noticed that my cast on is really tight and curls by the time i knit row 10. Any suggestipns????


You knit the middle stitch on the right side and purl it on the wrong side (the purl back rows). I knit the three edge stitches on the right and wrong side. If you believe your cast on is tighter than your regular stitches, try casting on with a size larger needle, or just make a deliberate attempt to make it a little looser. If you are using a wool or wool blend yarn (not a synthetic), you will be stretching it out as you block. When you first take the shawl off the needles, it will NOT look like a shawl, so don't worry too much about that. Are there other places you are having trouble that I can help with? Are you using markers? Isolating the rows/areas you are knitting? Using a lifeline?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> I put aside all my projects to knit this shawl for my Mom's 90th bday. I started it last night. I did up to row 10 and frogged it 5 times. I'm having trouble reading the chart. I did ok the last time, but on the 10 row sample chart it said to knit the middle stitch. So on the even rows i knitted that stitch. Then i saw the you're supposed to only knit theedge stitches on even rows. I frogged it again. I don't think i will ever be able to do this project. I also noticed that my cast on is really tight and curls by the time i knit row 10. Any suggestipns????


Hi. The Example Chart is only showing the right side rows 1,3,5,7,9. I would highly recommend to go to the Tutorial Section where there is a lot of text explaining to you exactly what to do in what order for Charts 1 and 2. Please use that text as a means to help you interpret the charts.

The cast on is going to curl for now. You did nothing wrong, trust me. Lace looks horrible like a big blog before you block it. That beginning section that curls now will look beautiful when you block it. With the small amount of stitches you knit for the cast on, it is impossible for them to be too tight.

Please keep at it a big more. If you have read much of the his huge topic at all, you will see the theme has been frogging, frogging, frogging, and how much everyone learned about their knitting from doing do.

I've frogged 30 rows of lace at 400 stitches per row just because I noticed a mistake that far down. Heck, I frogged an entire huge circular shawl back to Row 5 since I realized I had misread the directions and had screwed the whole thing up.

But the good thing is all the frogging means is more knitting, and since you like to knit, I assume, look at it as a good thing and learning experience.

All these beautiful shawls you've seen pictured? 95% of those people that knitted them had not read charts or knitted lace, and were exactly in the same position as you are now.

You can do this. Please try a little more..


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Sailgurl said:
> 
> 
> > I put aside all my projects to knit this shawl for my Mom's 90th bday. I started it last night. I did up to row 10 and frogged it 5 times. I'm having trouble reading the chart. I did ok the last time, but on the 10 row sample chart it said to knit the middle stitch. So on the even rows i knitted that stitch. Then i saw the you're supposed to only knit theedge stitches on even rows. I frogged it again. I don't think i will ever be able to do this project. I also noticed that my cast on is really tight and curls by the time i knit row 10. Any suggestipns????
> ...


Great advice!

But I think you have Alexandra on the brain :lol: because Ashton has two border stitches. I just didn't want to add to Sailgurl's confusion.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

oops - my bad


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

stevieland said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sailgurl said:
> ...


I was tired and frustrated last night. Started again this morning. I did try bigger needle for cast on and first row. Great advice! It's much better
Doing ok now. How often do you recommend lifelines? I was thinking every 10 rows. Thank you both!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > EqLady said:
> ...


YAY!!!! I am so happy you are staying with us!!

How about a lifeline after every Row 12 after a leaf bud is completed? That would be every 12 rows for the first 2 charts, incl. 2a.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Sailgurl said:
> 
> 
> > stevieland said:
> ...


My rule of thumb was to put in a lifeline after completion of a chart, as it served two purposes. It was my insurance that I only had to frog a certain number of rows and also was a visible reminder of what I had completed ("there's another one done") and how much closer to completing the shawl. Realized today that on the Alexandra I am working now, I had completely forgotten to put in a lifeline. I guess I must subconsciously feel more confident now. However, I did put in a lifeline on the very next purl row!
Sue
Sue


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Sailgirl (quote)

was tired and frustrated last night. Started again this morning. I did try bigger needle for cast on and first row. Great advice! It's much better
Doing ok now. How often do you recommend lifelines? I was thinking every 10 rows. Thank you both!!

_____


If you put in a life line (LL) I would suggest you use #10 crochet cotton. I found this the easiest to use. Also put it in on purl row after completion of each chart. Good Luck


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

well i worked late then went and found the foam square thingys that fit together to use for blocking so not going to get any knitting done again tonight  hopefully tomorrow night - but at least i will be able to knit and finish and then block!!! am excited at get ready to block LOL its amazing that some square foam thingys will make me excited ! LOL


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Well here it is at last, my finished Ashton.

The pictures are a little dark but it's a dark and gloomy day today. I've been looking for some more yarn to start another, after I finish Alexandra of course.! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jan1ce,
I love your shawlette. You did a beautiful job. I love those colours. See, blocking wasn't so hard after all, was it? What was the yarn you used? 

Sue


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Well here it is at last, my finished Ashton.
> 
> The pictures are a little dark but it's a dark and gloomy day today. I've been looking for some more yarn to start another, after I finish Alexandra of course.! LOL
> 
> Jan xx


Beautiful


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

britgirl said:


> jan1ce,
> I love your shawlette. You did a beautiful job. I love those colours. See, blocking wasn't so hard after all, was it? What was the yarn you used?
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue, no it wasn't as intimidating as I thought. LOL I used sock wool TREKKING (it's german) 75% wool and 25% polymide(sp?) and I wasn't sure about the colour when I started but it's grown on me 

Thanks Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Sweet Lorraine.

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Well here it is at last, my finished Ashton.
> 
> The pictures are a little dark but it's a dark and gloomy day today. I've been looking for some more yarn to start another, after I finish Alexandra of course.! LOL
> 
> Jan xx


That turned out really, really nice! Those colors are stunning. And your blocking is perfect!!! A+++++!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Dee, I couldn't have done it without your help and the help of the Shawlettes of course.

I love these patterns and will try and knit them all. Have you designed any circular ones Dee??

The blocking wasn't as daunting as I thought but I could have stretched it a bit more along the top.

Thanks again, Jan xx


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Thanks Dee, I couldn't have done it without your help and the help of the Shawlettes of course.
> 
> I love these patterns and will try and knit them all. Have you designed any circular ones Dee??
> 
> ...


Circular shawls are on the horizon, the distant one, I'm afraid. But I think a semi-circular or crescent a few patterns from now. My next one will be a triangle (sorry, I just love them the best) but with a knitted on border for something different. And then on to a different shape for the next one after that.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

love the purple and green, great work!!!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Sailgurl said:
> 
> 
> > stevieland said:
> ...


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Jan ice, I love your shawl!!! The colors remind me of heather in a field. It turned out so beautiful! Your workmanship is wonderful!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

5th and final Ashton wool/poly mix knitted on 3.75mm, BO 4.5mm measures 62x31

now to loose the pattern before anyone else asks for 1,on to alexandra


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the colour. It is so big. Wow! So, you are finished now?
Sue


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

it is beautiful, love the colour too


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful. Love the colour. It is so big. Wow! So, you are finished now?
> Sue


no more ashtons anyway lol


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Absolutely georgous. Well done you


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 5th and final Ashton wool/poly mix knitted on 3.75mm, BO 4.5mm measures 62x31
> 
> now to loose the pattern before anyone else asks for 1,on to alexandra


So pretty! My goodness, you have become the Ashton expert. You've knitted more than I have. Come on over and join us at Alexandra now. We miss you there!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the color, too.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

OMgosh! 5 Ashton's!!! Do you even need the pattern now? The blue one you just finished is so beautiful.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > 5th and final Ashton wool/poly mix knitted on 3.75mm, BO 4.5mm measures 62x31
> ...


Hi Dee have been working on Alexandra as well just finishing 1st repeat of chart 3


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> OMgosh! 5 Ashton's!!! Do you even need the pattern now? The blue one you just finished is so beautiful.


can do most of it without charts lol


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I'm just ordering the yarn for my second but I think I might stop at that LOL

Jan xx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I'm just ordering the yarn for my second but I think I might stop at that LOL
> 
> Jan xx


I would have stopped at 2 as well but daughters and granddaughter all wanted an ashton think I could knit it in my sleep now lol


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

WOW 5! Beautiful colour and work. I bought some more sock yarn to knit another Ashton but don't know when I will do that. 5 is unbelievable! Good going.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

it is SO pretty, soothing!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I love this color (in your avatar) could you tell me what it is?



agnescr said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful. Love the colour. It is so big. Wow! So, you are finished now?
> ...


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I think it is pretty....reminds me of christmas candy. wear with jeans!!



Grannyof5 said:


> At last my pictures of my Ashton. As said before I do not like the yarn I used. Heirloom Sock Wool not sure of the colour. The yarn was OK but the colour yuck.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

this is beautiful!!



BlueButterfly said:


> Shawl done. Here are the pictures. I achieved my goal of knitting a dark wool but won't be doing that again.
> Can't say I enjoyed working with this sock wool as it is closer to lace weight and can split sometimes to almost breaking. Even though I put salt in the water to soak it, the garment bled out a bit. Thanks go to Dee and others who helped and gave support. Looking for the Alexandra info and pattern later today. This has been an interesting experience.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> I love this color (in your avatar) could you tell me what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yarn is King Cole ZigZag 4ply sock yarn dark purple


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Ashton off blocking mats.she measures 61x30 8 repeats


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Very pretty blue!!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

She is gorgeous, love that color, great job!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Realy nice! Colour is gorgeous.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry, wrong KAL!!! LOL


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok im ready to start the Ashton.. i have some Bernat Satin.. will this work ???


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

So I purchased my yarn, then started to read the KAL and found out I should not be using Lace weight yarn. OK I have some Caron simply soft at hand and saw someone used it for her first shawl. I've done the first 6rows and already have confusion. My question, please bare with me, row 7says,yo k3, yo, Ssk, k2,yo. That is first repeat, Now am I supposed to follow that exactly the same way? because after I do the center K1, if I start with yo,K3,yo...... It will not be exactly the same on the other side of center K. It will be backwards. if I read my shawl from left to right it will read after the k2, yo, k2,Ssk,Yo, k3,yo. I hope you understand where I'm coming from. I'm sure I can do this buy this befuddles me. Darlene


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

dwnsouthdar said:


> So I purchased my yarn, then started to read the KAL and found out I should not be using Lace weight yarn. OK I have some Caron simply soft at hand and saw someone used it for her first shawl. I've done the first 6rows and already have confusion. My question, please bare with me, row 7says,yo k3, yo, Ssk, k2,yo. That is first repeat, Now am I supposed to follow that exactly the same way? because after I do the center K1, if I start with yo,K3,yo...... It will not be exactly the same on the other side of center K. It will be backwards. if I read my shawl from left to right it will read after the k2, yo, k2,Ssk,Yo, k3,yo. I hope you understand where I'm coming from. I'm sure I can do this buy this befuddles me. Darlene


Welcome, and I follow you completely!

This shawl does not mirror the decreases on either side of the spine. Good observation. I made the design decision in this not to do that. Sometimes it makes sense, but because the motifs were as far away from the spine as they are, I wanted an overall consistency rather than mirror images.

So just do your border, the chart right to left, center st, chart right to left again, and border.

The Alexandra shawl that I designed and is a KAL here too does mirror the decreases, again, a design decision. In that pattern, there are separate charts for the left and right side. I would never make anyone have to do that in their head on my patterns, that is more thinking than you should have to do imo.

Good luck.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Ashton off blocking mats.she measures 61x30 8 repeats


I could have sworn I commented here but I got busy at work so maybe I just thought about it.... gorgeous as always, your #5, as pretty as all the rest. Wonderful color.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Ok im ready to start the Ashton.. i have some Bernat Satin.. will this work ???


That is worsted acrylic. You will have to stream block it. It will be chunkier looking but will work as long as you use at least #8 needles, maybe even 9s. You will also need at least 500 yds I would think, maybe someone who used worsted weight can comment?

Welcome!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

ok i need to vent! - i have started chart 3 and have unpicked it 6 times so far - i have unpicked back to the chart 2 transition line as well and for some reason it am really having a hard time with it - just unpicked for the 6th time! oh well will take a break and get back to it later ! i just cant work out where it is going wrong.


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

alright I reread everything, I guess I will follow as it is written. I might be reading too much into the pattern. I'm off! wish me luck.


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's my two Ashtons, both done on size 5 needle. Thanks so much Dee for the great pattern and starting this wonder KAL and for all the Shawlettes that contributed. It was great fun. I'll try to post these on the finished Ashton thread. Looking forward to Alexandra after I finish the Wilshire I started.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> ok i need to vent! - i have started chart 3 and have unpicked it 6 times so far - i have unpicked back to the chart 2 transition line as well and for some reason it am really having a hard time with it - just unpicked for the 6th time! oh well will take a break and get back to it later ! i just cant work out where it is going wrong.


Chart 3 has been the nemesis to many Shawlettes before you! It had been responsible for 1000s or yards of frogged yarn. You are not alone! The is the first chart of the fancier lace knitting, and harder to keep your place.

The good news is that to my knowledge, everyone reported success eventually. Good luck and let me know if you need help.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

momrnbk said:


> Here's my two Ashtons, both done on size 5 needle. Thanks so much Dee for the great pattern and starting this wonder KAL and for all the Shawlettes that contributed. It was great fun. I'll try to post these on the finished Ashton thread. Looking forward to Alexandra after I finish the Wilshire I started.


Momrnbk, those are two stupendous and amazing shawls. I like them both, but that first one looks so natural and almost organic it is really speaking to me. Wow. You did a fantastic job. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > ok i need to vent! - i have started chart 3 and have unpicked it 6 times so far - i have unpicked back to the chart 2 transition line as well and for some reason it am really having a hard time with it - just unpicked for the 6th time! oh well will take a break and get back to it later ! i just cant work out where it is going wrong.
> ...


Thanks Dee, at least im not the only one! am going to have a nap and then will tackle it later this afternoon - 
Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

momrnbk said:


> Here's my two Ashtons, both done on size 5 needle. Thanks so much Dee for the great pattern and starting this wonder KAL and for all the Shawlettes that contributed. It was great fun. I'll try to post these on the finished Ashton thread. Looking forward to Alexandra after I finish the Wilshire I started.


Both Beautiful Shawls !


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

stevieland said:


> momrnbk said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my two Ashtons, both done on size 5 needle. Thanks so much Dee for the great pattern and starting this wonder KAL and for all the Shawlettes that contributed. It was great fun. I'll try to post these on the finished Ashton thread. Looking forward to Alexandra after I finish the Wilshire I started.
> ...


I'm so happy you like them, it's like doing a paper in college and seeing that the professor really liked it. Thanks for all your encouragement.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Momrnbk, your two Ashtons turned really beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The blocking looks perfect! Are you going to join the Alexandra KAL now?


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Momrnbk, your two Ashtons turned really beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The blocking looks perfect! Are you going to join the Alexandra KAL now?


Thanks for the compliment. I started the Wilshire a couple of weeks ago while flying to Florida to see my sister. The initial part is so much stockinette I thought I could manage that flying. Now I'm ready to start the first of the lace pattern charts, #3. I plan to keep up daily with the Alexandra KAL, and start one as soon as this is finished. All the completed ones I've seen are just beautiful.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > Lucille103 said:
> ...


Lucille, I remember Chart 3, row 5 being the hardest! The only way I was able to get through with that row (and the rest) was to be very methodical and knit slowly -- and be rested. I also masked off all stitches that were not part of the repeat section on the row I was working on, except for the row below in order to see how the stitches stacked up as I knit them. That helped a lot -- less distraction to the eye. I don't know if this will help you, but, I know you'll get through it just fine!

;-)


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

momrnbk said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > Momrnbk, your two Ashtons turned really beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The blocking looks perfect! Are you going to join the Alexandra KAL now?
> ...


I knit the Wilshire right after I finished my Ashton. I just love, love, love it! It's my favorite, and have already worn it out since the weather has turned unseasonably warm. I think the Wilshire is one of the most elegant shawls I have ever seen!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> momrnbk said:
> 
> 
> > CathyAnn said:
> ...


Thanks! How nice of you to say that. I bet you looked very sophisticated.... :wink:


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > stevieland said:
> ...


thanks for the encouragement will have another try at knitting it shortly 
not sure i would be able to mask it off first - did you actually use masking tape?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I use small post-it-notes. However, I read one knitter uses blue painter's tape, and another uses a post-it-note "tape", actually a roll of paper with a back that is sticky. You just tear off the length you need. I've seen that at Staples, but can't think of the name of it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > momrnbk said:
> ...


Dee, yesterday, I took my Wilshire to the LYS where I bought the yarn .. and the ooo's and aahh's. Even today when I went back there, one of the lady's mentioned it. It really is impressive. It was at the top of my "to knit" list the minute I first laid eyes on it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok i just figured out what i was doing wrong - my dyslexia must have kicked in and i was trying to knit row 1 a second time - i sat there and started to study my stitches across the row and it finally twigged and there was my problem - it was me! LOL ok so row 3 of chart 3 completed!!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lucille, I remember Chart 3, row 5 being the hardest! The only way I was able to get through with that row (and the rest) was to be very methodical and knit slowly -- and be rested. I also masked off all stitches that were not part of the repeat section on the row I was working on, except for the row below in order to see how the stitches stacked up as I knit them. That helped a lot -- less distraction to the eye. I don't know if this will help you, but, I know you'll get through it just fine!

;-)[/quote]

Just have to tell you i finished Chart 3 row 5 without a hitch- just did it the same as you - methodically and slowly and counted it out all the way through !!! yah im getting there


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I use small post-it-notes. However, I read one knitter uses blue painter's tape, and another uses a post-it-note "tape", actually a roll of paper with a back that is sticky. You just tear off the length you need. I've seen that at Staples, but can't think of the name of it.


oh ok now i get it - thanks for the tip


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> ok i need to vent! - i have started chart 3 and have unpicked it 6 times so far - i have unpicked back to the chart 2 transition line as well and for some reason it am really having a hard time with it - just unpicked for the 6th time! oh well will take a break and get back to it later ! i just cant work out where it is going wrong.


Lucille, try breaking the repeat (blue) section in two sections. I use my magnetic cross stitch board and strips to underline the row I'm working on. After I tinked two rows, I started covering up the second half of the repeat section while I did the first. Of course it took a little longer to stitch the row, but it worked, and there hasn't been an issue on subsequent rows.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Realy nice colours and work. I'm sure you will wear these colours many places and well.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> Ok i just figured out what i was doing wrong - my dyslexia must have kicked in and i was trying to knit row 1 a second time - i sat there and started to study my stitches across the row and it finally twigged and there was my problem - it was me! LOL ok so row 3 of chart 3 completed!!


YAY!!! I am so glad to hear that you conquered the evil row!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am starting this shawlette today. My yarn is a lace weight mohair and acrylic blend. Will this block the way it should?
Thanks,
Patty


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm working on row 11 and when i work the chart , I end up with 1 st left. Yo,k2tog,k3,yo,k1,yo,k3 then it starts the repeat.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm confused about increasing the size by doing chart 2 more than 5x. The instructions say that you need 185 yds extra to do the 9x size. Here's my question. Is 9x size referring to doing chart 2, 9 times??? Or is the 9x size referring to ending up with chart 4 doing 9 repeats?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

9x refers to doing Chart 2 nine times.

Love to Knit, the only thing I can think of is to go back over the row and, very slowly, check each stitch to make sure all are in the right sequence. Did the pattern row below come out correct? It sounds like a decrease could have been missed. Are you reading your knitting, looking at how your stitches line up with the row below? I know that doing so really helps me catch a mistake before I get very far past it, which makes it quicker and easier to fix.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I am starting this shawlette today. My yarn is a lace weight mohair and acrylic blend. Will this block the way it should?
> Thanks,
> Patty


I have no experience with mohair, but from reading Dee's comments and those of others, if you're new to lace knitting, mohair can make the whole process more difficult, and it is difficult to frog mohair. Speaking for myself, the learning curve knitting lace shawls is steep enough without making it just that much harder using difficult yarn. I used 2-ply heavy lace weight for my Ashton, and too late, I found it difficult which added somewhat to my frustration until I got over the hump on the learning curve. I really think Mohair is asking for BIG frustrations! :XD:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn, it looks like you have everything under control here!! I would have said exactly the same thing.... good job!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I worked it out, I placed markers in to help kept track but on row 11 the repeat moved so thats why I had 1 st left. Starting chart #4 can't wait. Thanks for the help.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> CathyAnn, it looks like you have everything under control here!! I would have said exactly the same thing.... good job!


Ahem! I (we shawlettes) have a VERY good teacher!!!

  :-D


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

Everything was going very well and got to row 5 of graph 2 first repeat. My count seems to be wrong,but checked my knitting and every stitch is accounted for,but I have 87 sts and graph shows83. What am I doing wrong. Should I frog back to 59 sts? Put in a lifeline, thank goodness for that I will put them more often now. wish I had a st count for every row.
Darlene


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

dwnsouthdar said:


> Everything was going very well and got to row 5 of graph 2 first repeat. My count seems to be wrong,but checked my knitting and every stitch is accounted for,but I have 87 sts and graph shows83. What am I doing wrong. Should I frog back to 59 sts? Put in a lifeline, thank goodness for that I will put them more often now. wish I had a st count for every row.
> Darlene


You should have had 83 at the end of your first time doing chart 2. Before you start row 5 first repeat you should have 91 stitches. I hope this is correct. So did you miss the YOs on row 1 or 3 of chart 2 first repeat?

You gain 4 stitches in every odd row.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

dwnsouthdar said:


> Everything was going very well and got to row 5 of graph 2 first repeat. My count seems to be wrong,but checked my knitting and every stitch is accounted for,but I have 87 sts and graph shows83. What am I doing wrong. Should I frog back to 59 sts? Put in a lifeline, thank goodness for that I will put them more often now. wish I had a st count for every row.
> Darlene


For Charts 1, 2 and 2a, each new right row adds 4 stitchs to the previous row. So after Row 5 of chart 2 knitted the first time, you should have 59 (from Chart 1) plus 12 stitches = 71 st.

Can you check your count again?

There is a post I made in the past several weeks on the KAL here that had counts for the Charts 3 and 4, fyi.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> dwnsouthdar said:
> 
> 
> > Everything was going very well and got to row 5 of graph 2 first repeat. My count seems to be wrong,but checked my knitting and every stitch is accounted for,but I have 87 sts and graph shows83. What am I doing wrong. Should I frog back to 59 sts? Put in a lifeline, thank goodness for that I will put them more often now. wish I had a st count for every row.
> ...


Yep, 91 is right.


----------



## CherylT (Mar 12, 2012)

I tried to practice the Ashton Shawlette. The pattern says that after the first 2 rows you have 7 stitches. But the first row of Chart 1 (also the example chart) is for 11 stitches or am I looking at this wrong? Help, please! It is such a pretty shawl I would really like to make it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

CherylT said:


> I tried to practice the Ashton Shawlette. The pattern says that after the first 2 rows you have 7 stitches. But the first row of Chart 1 (also the example chart) is for 11 stitches or am I looking at this wrong? Help, please! It is such a pretty shawl I would really like to make it.


When you start the shawl you cast on 5 stitches and then work the 3 rows. row.1....Knit row.2 ...k1, kf&b, k1,kf&b, k1.. row.3. knit. now there will be 7 stitches on your needle....THEN follow chart 1. K2 border stitches work the chart right to left. K1 center stitch. Work the chart again right to left. K2 border stitches. That will give you the 11 stitches....continue by k2 border purl across to the last two border stitches and knit those. Then go to row 3 of the chart.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Gee. page 191, think we'll make it to 200?

Kathy


----------



## CherylT (Mar 12, 2012)

I guess I'm in over my head on this one! I don't know how to work 11 stitches into 7 on my needle. I better find something easier, I've never worked with a chart before and thought I could try it, but apparently, I better find something easier! O Boy!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

CherylT said:


> I guess I'm in over my head on this one! I don't know how to work 11 stitches into 7 on my needle. I better find something easier, I've never worked with a chart before and thought I could try it, but apparently, I better find something easier! O Boy!


CherylT, just take it one step at a time. After you cast on 5 stitches, knit the first row = 5 stitches. Row 2 has increases. You k1, then kfb on next stitch, then k1, then kfb, then lastly, k1. Is "kfb" throwing you? All it amounts to is to knit the stitch as usual (through the front leg of the stitch) but keep it on the needle. Then knit through the back leg of the stitch. Now you have two knit stitches out of one -- an increase of one stitch. When you've finished that row, you have 7 stitches on the needle. Row 3, just knit across.

Now you are ready for Chart 1. Remember that the charts do not show the two border stitches and the center stitch. So, you knit the 2 border stitches, place a marker on the needle, yo, k1, yo, place another marker on needle, knit the center stitch, place marker on needle, and repeat row 1 of the chart of yo, k1, yo. Now place a fourth marker on the needle, and knit the last 2 border stitches. The markers are a big help in keeping your place on the charts.

Now you have 11 stitches on your needle, from right to left: 2 border stitches, 3 right side stitches, 1 center stitch, 3 left side stitches, 2 border stitches = 11.

Don't feel bad, I had to rip out the start of the Ashton around six times before I got it right, before I could proceed with chart 1. To myself, I was mortified! YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY ONE!!!!  I sure hope I'm being clear. Let me know if you're still confused. ;-)


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CherylT said:


> I guess I'm in over my head on this one! I don't know how to work 11 stitches into 7 on my needle. I better find something easier, I've never worked with a chart before and thought I could try it, but apparently, I better find something easier! O Boy!


Please don't leave yet. I think I know what you mean....

If you look at the charts on Row 1, notice there are 4 yarnovers (YOs) that each occupy their own square on the chart. So that means you have the original 7, and then add the 4 YOs--2 on the right side and 2 on the left, which each make another stitch--and there are your 11 stitches. Nanciann and CathyAnn both gave very good advice as well. If you take all the info from our three posts together, you should have a good idea of what you need to do I hope.

I would advise to use the Chart 1 Tutorial section that walks you step by step though how to use the charts. It is very detailed and using that in conjunction with coming here on the KAL and having several people answer your questions, sometimes coming from different points of view, will, shed a great deal of light on this challenging new endeavor you are undertaking by learning to read a lace chart.

There have been so many people here earlier on the KAL, which started in early Dec., that have had the same frustrations, but with us all working together, a bunch of folks who never imagined they could read charts and knit lace are doing so successfully.

Look at CathyAnn. She was a lace chart rookie like you a few months ago, and now she answers people's questions in as great detail as I could myself.

We all had to start somewhere. Please stay with us and let us help.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Your Ashton is beautiful!!! I love the color! It really shows the pattern too. Congratulations on doing so many! I am almost finished with my fourth Shawlette, and have two to go, but yours are the big shawls. I am sooo impressed with the beautiful work you have done on each one!!!


agnescr said:


> Ashton off blocking mats.she measures 61x30 8 repeats


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Well i got up to row 7 of chart 3 and realised i made a couple of mistakes in row 5 - one of he mistakes im having trouble fixing - may have to tink back tonight - will have another look at it tonight before i decide if i will tink or if i can fix it - keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> Well i got up to row 7 of chart 3 and realised i made a couple of mistakes in row 5 - one of he mistakes im having trouble fixing - may have to tink back tonight - will have another look at it tonight before i decide if i will tink or if i can fix it - keep your fingers crossed for me


My fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Tryed knitting during lunch today I was rushing. Ashton Shawl on chart # 4, row 5 and messed up. Had to frog thank for all your tips on using a life line save my life.


----------



## CherylT (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for all your help. As I tossed and turned last night, it came to me that I was thinking a yarn over included a knit and it definitely doesn't. I took my knitting to work today because I couldn't wait to get started and got up to row 4 in chart one during break. Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yay!! Now you are on your way!! So glad you figured out what the problem was!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CherylT said:


> Thank you for all your help. As I tossed and turned last night, it came to me that I was thinking a yarn over included a knit and it definitely doesn't. I took my knitting to work today because I couldn't wait to get started and got up to row 4 in chart one during break. Thank you for the encouragement!


YAY!!!! We were worried about you. I know you just joined the site and I was afraid you had not had a chance to read enough of the KAL to see that we are here for you with any future problems. That is exactly what I thought was the problem you were having, those pesky YOs!

I feel much better now that you are back.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Great going CherylT. I'm glad you figured it out.


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi again! I wrote a few days ago with a problem. Tinked back a few rows and found my mistake. I had purled a yarn over along with a stitch. Did it a few times. now I know to watch out for that. I'm back on track.

Just wanted to add, I've been reading all the back pages and saw some very beautiful work on completed shawls? since I am using a heavier weight yarn my first one won't be a real beauty, but my second one will be of some nice yarn. thanks for all the lessons learned and for your advice.
Darlene


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Ok im ready to start the Ashton.. i have some Bernat Satin.. will this work ???


Ok i think i got it,, how about	
High Tide (Felici Fingering Self Striping Sock Yarn)??? Will that work ???


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok im ready to start the Ashton.. i have some Bernat Satin.. will this work ???
> ...


Personally, I would go with the Stroll Tonal in the blues.... or the handpainted sock yarn. The self striping sock yarn has very quick color changes because it is to be used with socks. I don't think it will bring out the best in the pattern.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

stevieland said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > hoodedmaiden60 said:
> ...


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > Well i got up to row 7 of chart 3 and realised i made a couple of mistakes in row 5 - one of he mistakes im having trouble fixing - may have to tink back tonight - will have another look at it tonight before i decide if i will tink or if i can fix it - keep your fingers crossed for me
> ...


Unfortunately the crossed fingers didnt work, i couldnt fix one of the mistakes, so last night i tinked it back to where the mistakes are and will knit more tonight - and double check it this time before i keep knitting


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Have a question, chart 3 row 13 and 23'. How do you do the extra stitch on the end? I imagine this is where the points are. I have never done a charted pattern and I am at chart 4 row 3. Have done lots of tinking. Frogged back to beginning twice but really love this pattern! Added a couple of the chart twos since I am using super fine yarn. Thanks for the help.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Have a question, chart 3 row 13 and 23'. How do you do the extra stitch on the end? I imagine this is where the points are. I have never done a charted pattern and I am at chart 4 row 3. Have done lots of tinking. Frogged back to beginning twice but really love this pattern! Added a couple of the chart twos since I am using super fine yarn. Thanks for the help.


I'm not totally sure what you are asking but I'm going to take a guess that you are looking ahead at the charts and see an "extra" stitch at the end. This is one of those times where you just "trust the pattern" and keep knitting. Row 11 has 8 yarnovers (increases) and decreases by 6 stitches, for a net total of 2 increases. Row 13 has 8 increases and four decreases, for a net of four stitch increases. Row 23 increases 10 stitches and decreases 6 for a net total of 4 increases. But if you are on chart 4 you've already passed this point??


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Have a question, chart 3 row 13 and 23'. How do you do the extra stitch on the end? I imagine this is where the points are. I have never done a charted pattern and I am at chart 4 row 3. Have done lots of tinking. Frogged back to beginning twice but really love this pattern! Added a couple of the chart twos since I am using super fine yarn. Thanks for the help.


Yep, Eqlady is correct in her assessment that it's a trust the pattern issue.

To add a bit more info: In order to fit in the leaf motifs to align properly against the spine, those two rows increase 8 st instead of the usual 4. It is all worked into the pairing of the yo/decreases that are integral to the structure of lace. So you just knit as though nothing is different and it will all work out in the end.

Notice on chart 4, there are the last several rows where the YO K1 YOs are stacked on top of each other, and the edges of the chart stop stair stepping? Those YO combinations are where the points are going to be pulled out.

I am so glad you are liking the pattern and having success!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

No sorry had my place backwards, I just finished the dreaded row five on chart three. Wow that one is a doozy but I finally got it right! I will trust the pattern when I get to those rows, it just looked like they appeared out of nowhere on those rows. :shock:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> No sorry had my place backwards, I just finished the dreaded row five on chart three. Wow that one is a doozy but I finally got it right! I will trust the pattern when I get to those rows, it just looked like they appeared out of nowhere on those rows. :shock:


Congrats on Row 5!!

Good for you for being observant about those rows that added extra stitches. It does seem odd out of the blue like that.

Just for fun, here is a link to designer Eunny Jang's website with her very informative series "Majoring in Lace." It is quite interesting and I found it very helpful.

http://www.eunnyjang.com/knit/2006/03/majoring_in_lace_introduction_1.html


----------



## redbug (Jan 10, 2012)

I have had most of my questions answered by reading along in this section . I't nice to see that others have the same issues I have had.

Two questions: the numbers in RED indicate how many stitches you have on your needles at the end of a chart....does this include the two edges and middle stitch? Also when counting your stitches each side to be sure you are right should there be one more on one side? These sound like idiot questions, but the more I think about it, the less I am sure I know what I am doing!

Thanks


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

redbug said:


> I have had most of my questions answered by reading along in this section . I't nice to see that others have the same issues I have had.
> 
> Two questions: the numbers in RED indicate how many stitches you have on your needles at the end of a chart....does this include the two edges and middle stitch? Also when counting your stitches each side to be sure you are right should there be one more on one side? These sound like idiot questions, but the more I think about it, the less I am sure I know what I am doing!
> 
> Thanks


Hi redbug! There are no idiot questions here. That is what the KAL is for.

The numbers in red are the total number of stitches you should have on your needles, inclusive of borders. It is every stitch on your needle accounted for after the chart is finished, both sides, both borders and the center st.

When counting you stitches, take that number, divide by 2 and you will have one remainder. That is the center stitch. So to double check your work, just make sure that the stithes on each side of the center stitch are the same.

Hope that helps. Please don't hesitate to ask anything you like here, okay?? :wink:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> No sorry had my place backwards, I just finished the dreaded row five on chart three. Wow that one is a doozy but I finally got it right! I will trust the pattern when I get to those rows, it just looked like they appeared out of nowhere on those rows. :shock:


I am ready to do the dreaded row 5 of chart 3. I had got up to there last night, but couldn't work on it any more. I have not long been home- it was parents evening at work tonight and the last parents ran late, so wont be working on it tonight. I expect it wont have run away by tomorrow evening (although the cat might get it). I too had noticed the different stitch increases in this chart and was just going to go with it.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I blocked my Ashton last night and have placed photos in the Gallery. Thank you Dee.


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I blocked my Ashton last night and have placed photos in the Gallery. Thank you Dee.


Congratulations Sweetsue. It is beautiful. What are you going to work on next?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I completed two mermaids for my girlfriend 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67702-1.html
and started on the lamb for my nativity. And I have all these pattern books from Jean Greenhowe that I have purchased which are crying out for attention. Not to mention the Knitted Bears by Val Pierce and Knitted Toys by Sharon Welch.
But I am wondering whether I should do another Ashton in a beautiful purple cotton that I started in the beginning but found difficulty because the Boye circs were also purple. Maybe I could go up a needle size?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

What is the weight of the cotton? That, more than anything will dictate the needle size, the point being that the shawl is "lacy" so bigger needles are called for than what the yarn label suggests...

Also, I would be very interested to see how cotton will block.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

It says it is a 4 ply quality crochet thread - doesn't have a suggested needle or hook size. I think all natural fabrics can be blocked as doilies are blocked too. 
We probably need Dee to answer that one.



CathyAnn said:


> What is the weight of the cotton? That, more than anything will dictate the needle size, the point being that the shawl is "lacy" so bigger needles are called for than what the yarn label suggests...
> 
> Also, I would be very interested to see how cotton will block.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> It says it is a 4 ply quality crochet thread - doesn't have a suggested needle or hook size. I think all natural fabrics can be blocked as doilies are blocked too.
> We probably need Dee to answer that one.
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a link to a blog about blocking. She has a paragraph on cotton: http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oGdbnZeWJPbQYAnZhXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTBydHRjbmRzBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMwRjb2xvA3NrMQR2dGlkAw--/SIG=12bvht8gr/EXP=1331882585/**http%3a//www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter02/FEATdiyknitter.html

As far as I'm concerned, though, Dee is the last word on this subject!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks - she suggests steam iron for cotton but also for wool and I blocked my woollen one. So we will see.



CathyAnn said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > It says it is a 4 ply quality crochet thread - doesn't have a suggested needle or hook size. I think all natural fabrics can be blocked as doilies are blocked too.
> ...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

As for blocking our wool/wool blend shawls, I would do it the way Dee says. At Christmas, I won a shawl from the LYS. It had only been steam blocked -- yuk! After consulting with Dee and Nanciann, I blocked it the correct way with blocking wires after soaking the shawl in tepid water with Eucalan. What a difference! The pictures of that are on this KAL, way back when. The difference after blocking properly with wires, etc. is remarkable!

I looked up the pages where the before and after pictures of that shawl are posted. They are page 46 (the before), and page 50 (the after pictures).


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't you love the Jump to page! or you can link to your msg too. Thanks, I think I will block with pins that way you see the final product and can make any adjustments but I better pick up the sticks and just do it now. My daughter wants a cable sweater but I think my choice of yarn won't cut it for now.



CathyAnn said:


> As for blocking our wool/wool blend shawls, I would do it the way Dee says. At Christmas, I won a shawl from the LYS. It had only been steam blocked -- yuk! After consulting with Dee and Nanciann, I blocked it the correct way with blocking wires after soaking the shawl in tepid water with Eucalan. What a difference! The pictures of that are on this KAL, way back when. The difference after blocking properly with wires, etc. is remarkable!
> 
> I looked up the pages where the before and after pictures of that shawl are posted. They are page 46 (the before), and page 50 (the after pictures).


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't forget, you can post your finished Ashtons in the gallery..... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64455-1.html


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks kac. Mine is already there but I do see some going up on their own threads every now and then. Bit like the swaps I suppose.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm almost finished withmy 1st skein of yarn. Where and when is the best place to add new yarn? On the edge?

Also, can I increase the size of the shawl by doing 6 repeats of chart two? Or do i have to do odd number of repeats( i.e. 5 or 7 repeats)?
Thanks!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

What is LYS? Seen it referred to a couple of times.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

local yarn store



Dreamfli said:


> What is LYS? Seen it referred to a couple of times.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> I'm almost finished withmy 1st skein of yarn. Where and when is the best place to add new yarn? On the edge?
> 
> Also, can I increase the size of the shawl by doing 6 repeats of chart two? Or do i have to do odd number of repeats( i.e. 5 or 7 repeats)?
> Thanks!


I'll tell you what I've done: On my Ashton, I used a heavy lace weight yarn, and asked this same question. Nanciann, a VERY accomplished lace knitter suggested to me that I could use the braided join. I looked it up on Youtube, and did just that. I worked very well.

My second shawl, the Wilshire, I used fingering weight yarn, and felt quite lazy, so just knit the two strands together for about 4 - 5 stitches before continuing on with the new yarn. The stitches just disappeared into the stockinette.

Both times, I worked it out so that the join was in a stockinette section of the pattern.

On the Alexandra, I joined the yarn along the 3 stitch border so that the new row would be knit in the new yarn only beginning at a certain specified row on that pattern -- Dee's suggestion if using hand painted/dyed yarn. Should you decide to knit that shawl in the future, you will see that.

As for repeats, you can do as many more as you want.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't forget the animal fiber only join. My favorite is the Spit-slice. If my yarn has something other than animial fiber I use the braided join. Sometimes I use the knit 3-4 stitches with both yarns together. But that spit/spice is magic. Here is a good example.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you so much! I was waiting for an answer. I was confused with the repeats because someone on the blog wrote that you had to do odd nuber repeats which didn't make any sense after reading Dee's instructions. I just wanted to make sure. I look forward to learning the braided join.

I


CathyAnn said:


> Sailgurl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost finished withmy 1st skein of yarn. Where and when is the best place to add new yarn? On the edge?
> ...


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Don't forget the animal fiber only join. My favorite is the Spit-slice. If my yarn has something other than animial fiber I use the braided join. Sometimes I use the knit 3-4 stitches with both yarns together. But that spit/spice is magic. Here is a good example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the animal fiber only join. My favorite is the Spit-slice. If my yarn has something other than animial fiber I use the braided join. Sometimes I use the knit 3-4 stitches with both yarns together. But that spit/spice is magic. Here is a good example.
> ...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Well I completed two mermaids for my girlfriend
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67702-1.html
> and started on the lamb for my nativity. And I have all these pattern books from Jean Greenhowe that I have purchased which are crying out for attention. Not to mention the Knitted Bears by Val Pierce and Knitted Toys by Sharon Welch.
> But I am wondering whether I should do another Ashton in a beautiful purple cotton that I started in the beginning but found difficulty because the Boye circs were also purple. Maybe I could go up a needle size?


I personally don't have any experience knitting or blocking cotton. I do know just by reading about knitting with it in general that it is not elastic and somewhat fragile when wet, so you might want to pin out per my blocking instructions and then steam block as that link says. If you google "blocking cotton knitting" you will find additional info.

You can go on Ravelry and search under yarn, cotton, fingering and then search the projects for shawls to see what needle sizes give you different results. That's what I do if I am not familiar with a yarn.

Knitting with the same color needles and yarn is no fun, is it?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> I'm almost finished withmy 1st skein of yarn. Where and when is the best place to add new yarn? On the edge?
> 
> Also, can I increase the size of the shawl by doing 6 repeats of chart two? Or do i have to do odd number of repeats( i.e. 5 or 7 repeats)?
> Thanks!


Hi. It seems like you've had your questions answered already but I'll pipe in with where to add the yarn. I too usually add the yarn inside the edge because it's easier to hide, and I usually try to find some stockinette section to do it in. I am lazier than some of the Shawlettes in that I just knit with both yarn for about four or five stitches and then drop the old one. Then I weave in the ends following the path of the knitting on the WS. Although that braided join sounds interesting.... I just get too impatient to get on with the knitting.... I guess I am not setting a good example. 

And if you read about the repeats at the beginning, I was under the impression for some unknown reason that my own design 
 required an odd number of repeats to increase the size. Then I realized the error of my ways and sent out errata somewhere on these many pages.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Dee! I did use the braided join. You really can't see it. I did read the beginning of this blog, but I didn't catch your errata. Thanks for confirming about the repeats.


stevieland said:


> Sailgurl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost finished withmy 1st skein of yarn. Where and when is the best place to add new yarn? On the edge?
> ...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Dee, I think I have read all there is. Some do the blocking because they don't like the idea of steaming so it seems like a personal preference anyway. But, I will be gentle with it.
Now, to actually get started. Don't know why I am procrastinating. I guess I just have so many other projects that are crying for attention too.



stevieland said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > Well I completed two mermaids for my girlfriend
> ...


----------



## redbug (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I frogged to a line 3--chart 2--inserted lifeline and counted...all was correct so I am on my way again!
Once I got it in my head about the RED numbers I got myself back on track. I am taking notes about chart #3 from the posts I've been reading so I can be prepared!
Thanks again!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Woo hoo! I finally finished chart 3 on my way to the finish line!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

Dreamily can see the finish line and I just crossed the starting line!!! My yarn (KnitPicks Stroll in Wine Tasting Tonal) and my needles (KnitPicks wooden size 5 with 32" cable) came yesterday. I thought I was going to have to wind it by hand but discovered one of the ladies from my craft club had a swift and ball winder. The yarn is wound, the tutorials have been read and reread, the charts have been color coded, and the first 11 rows of chart 1 are completed. Dorothy, from whom I borrowed the swift and baller, said she has knit lace and will assist anyway she can. Between her and this forum, I will learn a lot. She already gave me one bit of advise - don' t pull yarn from center because fingering yarn tends to tangle too easily. So it is in a sandwich plastic bag with a hole in the corner. I an so hyped on this project I can't shut up! Yes I can! Back to knitting!!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

wow sure wish I had thought of the color coding for the SSK and K2tog and the one with slip knit 2 together and then over. I found yarn this morning at big lots that I am going to use for my youngest daughter (orange) Made in White for oldest. Can't wait to get off the needles and figure out how to block. Well off the cpu and back to the needles.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

"Ashton in Bloom" 

If you look closely, you'll see there is an extra row of leaves in this shawlette. When I finished Chart 3, I liked how the leaves worked up so much that wanted to add another row of them. After looking at the chart more closely, it looked like repeating Rows 15 - 24 would give me that extra row of leaves, so I took a deep breath and tried it and am very happy with the results. With that one repeaat, my Ashton measure 28x56 inches. 

I love the way this pattern flows together, with its tiny leaf buds maturing into full leaves. It will make the perfect birthday gift for my nature loving daughter, whose favorite color just happens to be green.

I used Cascade Yarns Heritage Silk Paints, 85% Merino Superwash Wool/15% Mulberry Silk and US 5 needle. While I liked the way this yarn worked up, I'd like to point out that it fuzzes some if much tinking or frogging is done.


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Pacific Rose,

Your Ashton is gorgeous!! I love the color...

Yarnlady


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

its beautiful well done


----------



## YarnLady (Jan 23, 2011)

Nanciann,

Thanks for posting the "join" from youtube. The yarn looks so natural with no knots or bumps!. This is great information to have.

Yarnlady


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I like the extra row of leaves. Maybe I will try that next time. Also like the colour and the points are to die for! Nice work. Don't forget to post in the Ashton Photo Gallery! Photos are really good.



Pacific Rose said:


> "Ashton in Bloom"
> 
> If you look closely, you'll see there is an extra row of leaves in this shawlette. When I finished Chart 3, I liked how the leaves worked up so much that wanted to add another row of them. After looking at the chart more closely, it looked like repeating Rows 15 - 24 would give me that extra row of leaves, so I took a deep breath and tried it and am very happy with the results. With that one repeaat, my Ashton measure 28x56 inches.
> 
> ...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose, your Ashton is gorgeous! Great blocking!

BTW, as I'm sure you know, you live in one of the most beautiful places on Earth! I have fond memories of visits to the coast with family, cousins, etc., as a child, mostly of Seaside, Canon Beach and Sea Lion Caves. When we lived near Portland, my husband and I would go over to Lincoln City/Depoe Bay a lot (friends near Depoe Bay). You are so fortunate to live there!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Pacific Rose, your Ashton is gorgeous! Great blocking!
> 
> BTW, as I'm sure you know, you live in one of the most beautiful places on Earth! I have fond memories of visits to the coast with family, cousins, etc., as a child, mostly of Seaside, Canon Beach and Sea Lion Caves. When we lived near Portland, my husband and I would go over to Lincoln City/Depoe Bay a lot (friends near Depoe Bay). You are so fortunate to live there!


CathyAnn, I was born and raised here and can't think of a place I'd rather live out my days. We live about 10 miles inland from the ocean, so have great gardening weather, but can visit the awesome Pacific with its wind and fog any time we want.


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

Making progress at my first attempt at lace and with charts. I'm through the first repeat of cart 2. Started 2nd repeat, ran into trouble and froged back to 1st repeat where I had placed a lifeline. Thanks to all out there who have stressed the use of lifeline in this pattern. It is a first for me and I can already see the huge benefit of them. Time to take a rest as I am cross eyed from the concentrating on the charts.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you dee for this wonderful pattern. I finished the white one this evening. Already on chart2 for the orange one. Bigger needle and thread for second one.charts aren't so scary after finishing this!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Pacific Rose, Thank you for sharing the exquisite beauty of your Ashton with the peaceful tranquility of your homeplace.I love the sheep framed in the background. Do you spin? I also love the increased rows of leaves! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting this link!!! I am using a yarn that has several unexpected knots and it has been wonderful using this splicing technique, which I learned thanks to your post!!!!! Arleen


nanciann said:


> Don't forget the animal fiber only join. My favorite is the Spit-slice. If my yarn has something other than animial fiber I use the braided join. Sometimes I use the knit 3-4 stitches with both yarns together. But that spit/spice is magic. Here is a good example.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

AJP said:


> Pacific Rose, Thank you for sharing the exquisite beauty of your Ashton with the peaceful tranquility of your homeplace.I love the sheep framed in the background. Do you spin? I also love the increased rows of leaves! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are welcome and thank you. I do spin, but have had this shawl knitting bug lately, so the spinning wheel is feeling rather neglected. I have been wondering if I could manage to spin something fine enough to use in making shawls. Maybe that will be my next project after I get two more shawls off the needles.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

You are so welcome. I felt the same way when I first tried this...It is wonderful.



AJP said:


> Thank you for posting this link!!! I am using a yarn that has several unexpected knots and it has been wonderful using this splicing technique, which I learned thanks to your post!!!!! Arleen
> 
> 
> nanciann said:
> ...


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

Well after much trial and tribulation, I have put my lace knitting aside for now. I kept wanting to go just a little farther, and a little farther, and in the back of my head I am thinking about all of the projects I was neglecting. Like my DIL birthday present. Just about finished it but mind you, her b- day was Jan 25. Am I bad or what. I really love her, She is a treasure, I shouldn't be treating her this way. she sayscit's OK, but I feel terrible. so
Putting my Ashton away for now. I'll catch up with you later. It is a pleasure to knit, but it will have to wait til later. going to push through my WIPs for now.
Darlene


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

OK - it's time for a commitment. I have the yarn - Cherry Tree hill supersock Lace, 100% Superwash Merino, color: Aubergine. Dark shades of purple/wine. Have no idea what size needle to use. I've checked the gallery and found everything from 3-5. any suggestions? This is really nice yarn and I want it to look good. Thanks for your input.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

engteacher said:


> OK - it's time for a commitment. I have the yarn - Cherry Tree hill supersock Lace, 100% Superwash Merino, color: Aubergine. Dark shades of purple/wine. Have no idea what size needle to use. I've checked the gallery and found everything from 3-5. any suggestions? This is really nice yarn and I want it to look good. Thanks for your input.


I have a bunch of that yarn and I would probably use a 4 with my own tension, but if you are a very loose knitter, go with a 3. Not a 5, though, that is for fingering yarn imo, although some people like to knit lace with a large needle.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Pacific Rose, It is exciting to hear that you also spin!!!! I have not been able to spin for several years, due to injuries, but it is always exciting to hear about those that do.
I've caught the lace shawl bug too. I'm on my fifth Ashton and have one more to go. My girls are excited about them.
I'm going to Oregon next month for the birth of my sixth Grandchild. It is beautiful country up there.
God bless you.
Arleen


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

AJP said:


> Pacific Rose, It is exciting to hear that you also spin!!!! I have not been able to spin for several years, due to injuries, but it is always exciting to hear about those that do.
> I've caught the lace shawl bug too. I'm on my fifth Ashton and have one more to go. My girls are excited about them.
> I'm going to Oregon next month for the birth of my sixth Grandchild. It is beautiful country up there.
> God bless you.
> Arleen


AJP, Congratulations on the new grandchild. They sure are blessings. 
I'm working on my 2nd Ashton. The Alexandra KAL got me started on Dee's shawls. The Alex I started knitting is patiently waiting for me to get back to it. The gals on tha KAL kept comparing the two, so I had to try the Ashton to see what they were talking about. I love the way the pattern flows from the leaflets to the leaves. The one I'm making now is for my 12 year old granddaughter who has outgrown everything these last few months. 
Spinning is my sanity. But this past year has been so crazy that I haven't done as much as I'd like. I have 3 plastic totes full of wool I had the mill process into roving. My wooly critters will soon need sheered and I still haven't spun the wool they produced last year. Do you have sheep?
Hope that grandchild arrives safe and sound.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose, I already commented on your other topic with these pics in the Pictures section, but let me jump in here also to commend your exquisite knitting and blocking and yarn choice and color and well --- everything!!!! 

That is one gorgeous shawl and I love the extra row of leaves. Good for you for doing that. I had been thinking about mentioned the posibility of doing that when I saw how many people were increasing the size, but since I didn't have one knitted up as an example, I was reticent to go there. Now we have your lovely shawl for everyone to see.... Thanks so much!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Oops! Wrong KAL!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose, I already commented on your other topic with these pics in the Pictures section, but let me jump in here also to commend your exquisite knitting and blocking and yarn choice and color and well --- everything!!!!
> 
> That is one gorgeous shawl and I love the extra row of leaves. Good for you for doing that. I had been thinking about mentioned the posibility of doing that when I saw how many people were increasing the size, but since I didn't have one knitted up as an example, I was reticent to go there. Now we have your lovely shawl for everyone to see.... Thanks so much!!!


Thanks, Dee. Besides absolutely loving the way that pattern flows from one section to another, it's a special treat to be able to add here and there to make our shawlettes or shawls even more personalized.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies. I have done the Ashton before but PacificRose your extension intrigued me. To confirm, you repeated rows 15-24 of Chart 3 is that correct?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hi Ladies. I have done the Ashton before but PacificRose your extension intrigued me. To confirm, you repeated rows 15-24 of Chart 3 is that correct?


YES!!!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

OK - I really am starting the Ashton. Have the yarn, the needles, the quiet house. I have had to sit and laugh at myself because I cannot seem to count correctly. It is good to learn something totally out of my field every so often. Reminds me of how my students must feel. I think I have the first 6 rows correct. Worked them in 3 different yarns with different sizes of needles. Why can't I get the 7th row. I understand the terms, have markers, etc. I will keep at it. Reading and working out loud now. Thanks. Had to vent a bit. Feel better. Back to the needles!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

engteacher said:


> OK - I really am starting the Ashton. Have the yarn, the needles, the quiet house. I have had to sit and laugh at myself because I cannot seem to count correctly. It is good to learn something totally out of my field every so often. Reminds me of how my students must feel. I think I have the first 6 rows correct. Worked them in 3 different yarns with different sizes of needles. Why can't I get the 7th row. I understand the terms, have markers, etc. I will keep at it. Reading and working out loud now. Thanks. Had to vent a bit. Feel better. Back to the needles!


Just know that you are contributing to the thousands of frogged rows of the Ashton Shawlette by KAL participants that came before you..... and a lot of those rows were frogged by the folks that you see posting really exquisite shawls now, 3-4 months later. So you are in good company!!!

Feel free to vent and ask questions at any time! You'll get it... :thumbup:


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Changed needles to size 3 and everything fell into place. Just finished chart 1. Going to bed but so excited not sure I can sleep. ;-)


----------



## AuntieDel (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it normal for the Ashton to look sort of small? I have finished the 3rd repeat of chart 2 and it really doesn't look any bigger than a head scarf. And it seems to be forming a scooped shape, I have made sure that my side stitches are loose enough so I am hoping the scoop is normal... is it?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

The shawl is going to look like a blob, a shapeless mass, anything but what it will look like after it is blocked. It would be time consuming to look for them in this KAL, but there are some pictures others have taken of their Ashtons before blocking, and there are many adjectives you could use to describe them.... What you are looking at is normal. That is the fun of blocking. It really is a thrill to see that change!   

And as for size, in blocking, the design caused by pattern of yarnovers and decreases open up because you stretch it into shape which makes it a lot bigger. Be sure to read Dee's blocking instructions. There are also pictures on this KAL showing shawls being blocked.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok i have finally completed Row 11 of chart 3 !!!!! man oh man i have tinked back all the way to chart 2 and then knitted back to 7 about 10 times!!!! finally today i got through all of those rows that were giving me trouble - but i am reading my knitting WAY better now  Phweeeeh


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> Ok i have finally completed Row 11 of chart 3 !!!!! man oh man i have tinked back all the way to chart 2 and then knitted back to 7 about 10 times!!!! finally today i got through all of those rows that were giving me trouble - but i am reading my knitting WAY better now  Phweeeeh


Good for you! that is excellent news... you will be amazed by how much you will learn as you fix mistakes. :thumbup:


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm done with my shawl, just have to block it yet. Never blocked any not sure what to do can I use my sewing pins?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

First, be sure to read Dee's blocking instructions that came with the pattern. A blocking mat of some kind is really helpful (seems like lots of knitters use play mats found in Walmart or Lowe's, but you can order from KnitPicks). I love my blocking wires (KnitPicks) because they eliminate the need to pin every inch. You can also order Tpins from KnitPicks - they won't rust. If you have stainless steel sewing pins, they would work OK, just be sure you don't split the yarn. I have used these blocking materials for many projects (scarves and blankets) so it's a one-time expense spread over many projects - a good investment!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok thanks I willl check out KnitPicks. And it will be a good excuse to look at some yarn.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Second Ashton going much faster. I am up to 2a chart. I can read my stitches much better not having to look at pattern so often. Thank you again for such a beautiful pattern.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Regarding blocking aids -- KMart has "foam flooring" mats that sell for $19.99, a package of six that are 2' square each for a total of 24 square feet. Sometimes, they are on sale for as little as $12.99. I don't know how much KnitPicks charges for blocking wires (plus shipping), but I bought mine from Amazon for $20.00 plus shipping, which wasn't much. As for T-pins, they can be purchased from Michael's at a very reasonable price. Although the blocking wires come with some T-pins, they are not nearly enough to block a shawl.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok i have finally completed Row 11 of chart 3 !!!!! man oh man i have tinked back all the way to chart 2 and then knitted back to 7 about 10 times!!!! finally today i got through all of those rows that were giving me trouble - but i am reading my knitting WAY better now  Phweeeeh
> ...


Yes i am amazed and it is becoming easier to read the knitting, i had the same trouble at the begining of the shawl as well but im getting there


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

My second Ashton is going MUCH faster, I'm starting the 4th repeat of Chart 2. This yarn started out as socks but the further I got the more I realized I didn't want to hide it in shoes! At the time all I had with me was a set of #6 needles so that's what I'm using on this one. I have a second skein of yarn if needed.

The yarn is Soxie from Great Adirondack Yarn Co, Tropicana colorway. I took these pics outside hoping you could really see how vibrant and bright the colors are. I hope it won't overpower the lace design...or me...but I just love it. After this dreary winter, I'm ready for some BRIGHT in my life!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow, Dee, that would be beautiful with a white shell, white slacks and sandals. Love it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Oh wow, Dee, that would be beautiful with a white shell, white slacks and sandals. Love it.


I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely Dee.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It reminds me of a sunset.... so pretty and cheerful.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Pacific Rose-Your Ashton is beautiful!! I am on my second one and would like to try the extra leaf pattern repeat. As I understand it's from 15 up correct? Also do I have to do the pattern repeat more than 7 times?? Already got my yarn for the Alexandra KAL, can't wait!!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Just finished my second Ashton in purple cotton. As we weren't sure of the best way to block this one, I pinned it out first and then used the spray.
I have to say it had very good stitch definition even before blocking. Could be because I was using size 6 needles. Anyway as soon as the batteries finish charging I will put a photo up on the Ashton gallery.
I used 200g of 4ply Quality Crochet Thread (according to the packet) 7 repeats and one extra repeat of rows 15-24 of Chart 3. It is for my son's partner for her birthday. She loves purple so I am hoping she will love this shawl.
Otherwise, I get to keep it! :lol:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Quilter Girl said:


> Hi Pacific Rose-Your Ashton is beautiful!! I am on my second one and would like to try the extra leaf pattern repeat. As I understand it's from 15 up correct? Also do I have to do the pattern repeat more than 7 times?? Already got my yarn for the Alexandra KAL, can't wait!!


Hi Quilter, For the Dragon Wings, I repeated chart 2 one extra time, hoping to maintain some kind of balance between the leaf buds and the 3 additional rows of leaves (or dragon scales). Repeat Rows 15-24 of chart 3 for every extra row of leaves that you want.


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Went to my LYS yesterday to show my finished Ashton done in the Claudia Hand Painted 55 that I bought there. I told the two women there about Knitting Paradise, the Ashton KAL and all Dee's beautiful patterns. Hopefully they'll come looking and enjoy it as much as I have.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

On chart 2 2nd repeat and all is going well......except lifelines. I am using lace wt yarn, size 3 needles (but knitting a little looser than usual), and size 20 crochet thread for my lifelines. Should I be using a heavier cotton for the lifelines. Size 20 seems to disappear in the stitches (I am using pink lifeline in deep purple yarn) but not sure anything heavier would fit through the stitches. Suggestions? Love making the Ashton.have to stop and look at it every row in utter amazement. Your encouragement and pictures have been a huge confidence builder.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> My second Ashton is going MUCH faster, I'm starting the 4th repeat of Chart 2. This yarn started out as socks but the further I got the more I realized I didn't want to hide it in shoes! At the time all I had with me was a set of #6 needles so that's what I'm using on this one. I have a second skein of yarn if needed.
> 
> The yarn is Soxie from Great Adirondack Yarn Co, Tropicana colorway. I took these pics outside hoping you could really see how vibrant and bright the colors are. I hope it won't overpower the lace design...or me...but I just love it. After this dreary winter, I'm ready for some BRIGHT in my life!


I think it is going to look great. The nice thing about a lace pattern with that much stockinette is that you can go a little crazy with the yarn. I know I am attracted very much to hand painted yarn, which is why every other one of my designs is suitable for those kinds of yarn.

I can't wait to see!!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Just finished my second Ashton in purple cotton. As we weren't sure of the best way to block this one, I pinned it out first and then used the spray.
> I have to say it had very good stitch definition even before blocking. Could be because I was using size 6 needles. Anyway as soon as the batteries finish charging I will put a photo up on the Ashton gallery.
> I used 200g of 4ply Quality Crochet Thread (according to the packet) 7 repeats and one extra repeat of rows 15-24 of Chart 3. It is for my son's partner for her birthday. She loves purple so I am hoping she will love this shawl.
> Otherwise, I get to keep it! :lol:


I just saw you shawl and it is beautiful!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

i love bright colours - looks great so far!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose, i just love your shawl its so beautiful!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks


Lucille103 said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished my second Ashton in purple cotton. As we weren't sure of the best way to block this one, I pinned it out first and then used the spray.
> ...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

engteacher said:


> On chart 2 2nd repeat and all is going well......except lifelines. I am using lace wt yarn, size 3 needles (but knitting a little looser than usual), and size 20 crochet thread for my lifelines. Should I be using a heavier cotton for the lifelines. Size 20 seems to disappear in the stitches (I am using pink lifeline in deep purple yarn) but not sure anything heavier would fit through the stitches. Suggestions? Love making the Ashton.have to stop and look at it every row in utter amazement. Your encouragement and pictures have been a huge confidence builder.


What I did on my Ashton was use dental floss, and had the same problem you're having. Deeknits said she uses perle cotton, so thought I'd try that. I bought the heaviest (thickest) perle cotton JoAnn's had (size 5), and works like a dream! My Ashton was knit in a "heavy" lace weight yarn, and then my Wilshire and Alexandra in fingering weight yarns, using the perle cotton as lifelines. No problem now picking up stitches. The cotton is so sturdy, that I keep reusing them from shawl to shawl.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

CathyAnn, thanks for the tip. I have some bright yellow that I can use with my eggplant color shawl.


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I am very pleased with the progress on my Ashton. I haven't had to frog since row five of chart two, fourth repeat. I did seven repeats and just finished row six of chart three. I am so into this I can't do anything else. But my DH is wanting dinner soon so I have to stop for an hour or so. Tomorrow we are going on a five day road trip to the FL Keys and my knitting is going with me, along with my Ott light since lighting in motels is usually poor. If I'm lucky, I'll finish up by the time I get back home


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

ok here is my Ashton fresh of the needles - will do the blocking process tonight after work - i picked it up and took it outside to look at the stitches and it did this crunch sound and just about blocked itself at the straight edge ! really amazing


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS (Sep 13, 2011)

LOVELY!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> ok here is my Ashton fresh of the needles - will do the blocking process tonight after work - i picked it up and took it outside to look at the stitches and it did this crunch sound and just about blocked itself at the straight edge ! really amazing


Oh that looks so very pretty....Great job!


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

So pretty! Good job. Can't wait to see it blocked. It always amazes me how much difference blocking makes.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a great color. Can't wait to see....


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

That color is dynamite!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks everyone for your comments on the colour! i was a bit dubious about it at first but i like it now  it was a last minute dive into the stash, when the wool i bought to use turned out to be partly elastine and wouldnt have blocked no matter what i did. 

i had to work late at work, so too tired to block it tonight - will have to wait till tomorrow night now - i cant wait to see how it turns out when its blocked


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Lucille where do you work? I work at Westmead Hospital, Westmead nr Parramatta and travel to Blue Mountains via train. I work an hour overtime every night. I usually get home just after seven pm. Leave at 6:00 am and get home late. The only good thing is I always get a decent seat on the train.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Deeknits,

Your Ashton is beautiful! It is cheerful and colorful! Beautiful!!!! It is amazing how different yarns change the looks of these shawls. It is a winner for sure!!!! Love it!!!! Beautiful knitting too!!!! You can wear it with anything!! ;0)


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Lucille where do you work? I work at Westmead Hospital, Westmead nr Parramatta and travel to Blue Mountains via train. I work an hour overtime every night. I usually get home just after seven pm. Leave at 6:00 am and get home late. The only good thing is I always get a decent seat on the train.


Hi MavisB

I work in the city and live close to the city so not really enough time to get the knitting out. at least with your travel you do get time to do some knitting and i dont always get a seat either if i leave work at 5pm but i am home quickly -we have half our department off work at the moment so we are busy!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I am ready to start the fifth repeat of chart 2 on a fourth Ashton. The third Ashton is on hold as I am using beads and ran short, so now must wait for more to arrive. The third is a play around with the pattern shawl and is in Charcoal color sock yarn.
The fourth is for my grand daughter who's name is Ashton, and is being knit in Black Sheep's 100% merino wool, colorway peacock multi. This yarn has a nice tight twist, which seems to give a very nice stitch definition. I am using US5/3.75mm needles. The skein is approx. 430 yards +/- a bit I think as they say 437 yards and I measured it at 431 yards. Guess it won't matter as long as I don't run out before I get her done!  Happy Knitting!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok my Ashton is soaking and im getting ready to block it now


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> Ok my Ashton is soaking and im getting ready to block it now


Woo-Hoo!! How exciting! That was the best part for me. Blocking my Ashton and seeing it open up to this beautiful design.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

knittingnewbie said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok my Ashton is soaking and im getting ready to block it now
> ...


i keep looking at it all blocked out it looks great - will take it off the blocks tonight when i get home from work and will take a pic of it - i am excited about it


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> I am ready to start the fifth repeat of chart 2 on a fourth Ashton. The third Ashton is on hold as I am using beads and ran short, so now must wait for more to arrive. The third is a play around with the pattern shawl and is in Charcoal color sock yarn.
> The fourth is for my grand daughter who's name is Ashton, and is being knit in Black Sheep's 100% merino wool, colorway peacock multi. This yarn has a nice tight twist, which seems to give a very nice stitch definition. I am using US5/3.75mm needles. The skein is approx. 430 yards +/- a bit I think as they say 437 yards and I measured it at 431 yards. Guess it won't matter as long as I don't run out before I get her done!  Happy Knitting!


wow they sound lovely. your granddaughter will be pleased im sure


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

She picked the yarn n is waiting patiently. She don't know I started it yet! Her birthday is June 1. Don't know if I can keep it until then. Probably be an early gift. :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

My goodness, it looks as though this KAL is going to make it to 200 pages!!!!! Yahoo!!! 

Thanks to everyone who participated. This little KAL might be one for the record books.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok here is my finished Ashton- a bit dissapointed with the blocking - it looked great all stretched out and when i took the pins out it bounced back a lot - must have more acrylic in it than i thought - but all in all im still happy with the way it turned out  The next time i make it i will make sure its pure wool or alpaca. I just realised i cut the end of it off - will have to take another picture tomorrow ! LOL


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> She picked the yarn n is waiting patiently. She don't know I started it yet! Her birthday is June 1. Don't know if I can keep it until then. Probably be an early gift. :lol:


My birthday is June 10 can i have one too! LOL will be a great present for her


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> My goodness, it looks as though this KAL is going to make it to 200 pages!!!!! Yahoo!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who participated. This little KAL might be one for the record books.


200 Pages!!! WOW! I am so glad that I decided to give lace knitting and charts a try. Now I think I am addicted!!! Right now I am making the Alexandra but after that I think I will work on Elizabeth. I have been so lucky to have been a part of this wonderful learning experience.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

knittingnewbie - I really loved knitting Elizabeth. My favourite of all of Dee's patterns. I will do Edwina next but Elizabeth is such a statement and mine came out a really good size for me. It is autumn in Melbourne now, and my favourite time of year. When the evenings get a little chilly I just wrap myself up in it and feel very comfy. Good luck, it is just complicated enough to be interesting.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

My birthday is June 10 can i have one too! LOL will be a great present for her [/quote]

I got to say I must admit I am not much of a pink person, but I have to tell you that shawl sure could make me one. I think it's beautiful! I think the blocking is fine, really, it's very nice. 
By the way I have a son who's birthday is June 10. He will be 40 this year and I have no idea how he got that old since I am only 39! :lol:


----------



## jacobb (Nov 30, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> My birthday is June 10 can i have one too! LOL will be a great present for her


I got to say I must admit I am not much of a pink person, but I have to tell you that shawl sure could make me one. I think it's beautiful! I think the blocking is fine, really, it's very nice. 
By the way I have a son who's birthday is June 10. He will be 40 this year and I have no idea how he got that old since I am only 39! :lol:[/quote]

I have the same problem with my 16 and 18-year-old granddaughters. They were just 3 and 5 last week and at only 39, too, I can't possibly have granddaughters that age.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> Ok here is my finished Ashton- a bit dissapointed with the blocking - it looked great all stretched out and when i took the pins out it bounced back a lot - must have more acrylic in it than i thought - but all in all im still happy with the way it turned out  The next time i make it i will make sure its pure wool or alpaca. I just realised i cut the end of it off - will have to take another picture tomorrow ! LOL


I think it looks lovely! You did a great job with your knitting.

How much acrylic did it have do you know? Did you wet or steam block it? Because if it has quite a bit of acrylic, you might want to steam block to keep the blocking more.... but it really looks perfectly fine as it is. :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here is my finished Ashton- a bit dissapointed with the blocking - it looked great all stretched out and when i took the pins out it bounced back a lot - must have more acrylic in it than i thought - but all in all im still happy with the way it turned out  The next time i make it i will make sure its pure wool or alpaca. I just realised i cut the end of it off - will have to take another picture tomorrow ! LOL
> ...


I agree, Dee, it looks beautiful, and I know it will be worn with pride. It's an awesome sight to see Ashton after Ashton and the unique beauty that each one displays.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is my Orange one unblocked. I am going to try and get them blocked this weekend.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Here is my Orange one unblocked. I am going to try and get them blocked this weekend.


Oh that is going to be a real beauty....


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

This is from the big lots yarn I bought (1 1/2 balls) no yardage on ball given
used size 10 needles 
Left out a set of leafs on bottom, very large shawl, 72" without blocking
Made in 8 days during work and after, this is my second Ashton love this pattern.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> My birthday is June 10 can i have one too! LOL will be a great present for her


I got to say I must admit I am not much of a pink person, but I have to tell you that shawl sure could make me one. I think it's beautiful! I think the blocking is fine, really, it's very nice. 
By the way I have a son who's birthday is June 10. He will be 40 this year and I have no idea how he got that old since I am only 39! :lol:[/quote]

LOL then he cant be 40 this year if you are only 39!!LOL Thank you so much for your lovely comment on my shawl. I am a pink person, am doing the Alexandra in a pale pink


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here is my finished Ashton- a bit dissapointed with the blocking - it looked great all stretched out and when i took the pins out it bounced back a lot - must have more acrylic in it than i thought - but all in all im still happy with the way it turned out  The next time i make it i will make sure its pure wool or alpaca. I just realised i cut the end of it off - will have to take another picture tomorrow ! LOL
> ...


Hi Dee, im not sure how much acrylic it has in it - i bought the wool from China and the label is in Chinese so i have no chance of checking it LOL it was originally to make a scarf but when i decided to use it for the Ashton i did the burn test to check if there was wool and all it smelt of was burnt hair so i figured it had a lot of wool in it.

i soaked it in wool wash and rolled it up in a towel then blocked it - but i think i will leave it as it is for a while - may try to re-block later on using the steam method, but i really am happy with it as it is and best of all my neighbour came over and saw it all stretched out and couldn't stop staring at it, she really loved it and gave me a stack compliments about it.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Here is my Orange one unblocked. I am going to try and get them blocked this weekend.


Stunning colour- cant wait to see it blocked


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > Lucille103 said:
> ...


thank you Pocahontas, and yes it will be worn with pride, im so pleased with the way it turned out, never made anything like it before


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok here is a better pic of my Ashton i got the camera out instead of my phone


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Lucille, I think your Ashton is lovely, looks like it will be very comfortable/cozy to wear, just wrap it around me...er, you, and you're ready to go! (to the store, to a party, wherever!!!) :thumbup: 

PS- I recently bought pink fingering yarn for my next lacy shawl.


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

Lucille, your Ashton is beautiful. I can't wait to finish mine. I should be done by now but had to frog 13 rows of chart three a couple of days ago. Finally got back to where I was today. But my DH and I are on a brief trip to Key West so my knitting time is only a couple of hours before I turn in for the night. My biggest lesson so far - life lines are wonderful but only if you remember to use them. Every fifteen rows is not enough. So I will try every five or six from now on. Dispite the frogging and tinking, I am loving everything about this project - the wonderful yarn, the use of charts, reading my knitting more closely than I ever have before, using life lines ( I changed from #10 crochet thread to #5 pearl cotton), but especially seeing and reading all the entries on this forum.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

PATCHER said:


> Lucille, your Ashton is beautiful. I can't wait to finish mine. I should be done by now but had to frog 13 rows of chart three a couple of days ago. Finally got back to where I was today. But my DH and I are on a brief trip to Key West so my knitting time is only a couple of hours before I turn in for the night. My biggest lesson so far - life lines are wonderful but only if you remember to use them. Every fifteen rows is not enough. So I will try every five or six from now on. Dispite the frogging and tinking, I am loving everything about this project - the wonderful yarn, the use of charts, reading my knitting more closely than I ever have before, using life lines ( I changed from #10 crochet thread to #5 pearl cotton), but especially seeing and reading all the entries on this forum.


Patcher, I use them about every six to eight rows, and at the end of every chart. I also leave them in until bound off. They sure have saved me from suffering from a lot of grief! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Lucille, I think your Ashton is lovely, looks like it will be very comfortable/cozy to wear, just wrap it around me...er, you, and you're ready to go! (to the store, to a party, wherever!!!) :thumbup:
> 
> PS- I recently bought pink fingering yarn for my next lacy shawl.


Thank you it is comfortable and warm - i am doing the Alexandra in pale pink alpaca, cant wait till its finished !


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

PATCHER said:


> Lucille, your Ashton is beautiful. I can't wait to finish mine. I should be done by now but had to frog 13 rows of chart three a couple of days ago. Finally got back to where I was today. But my DH and I are on a brief trip to Key West so my knitting time is only a couple of hours before I turn in for the night. My biggest lesson so far - life lines are wonderful but only if you remember to use them. Every fifteen rows is not enough. So I will try every five or six from now on. Dispite the frogging and tinking, I am loving everything about this project - the wonderful yarn, the use of charts, reading my knitting more closely than I ever have before, using life lines ( I changed from #10 crochet thread to #5 pearl cotton), but especially seeing and reading all the entries on this forum.


Hi Patcher, Thank you. i tinked back about 5 rows about 10 times before it clicked! and i learnt so much about knitting and reading my knitting while doing the Ashton. Im amazed at how much i learnt.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> PATCHER said:
> 
> 
> > Lucille, your Ashton is beautiful. I can't wait to finish mine. I should be done by now but had to frog 13 rows of chart three a couple of days ago. Finally got back to where I was today. But my DH and I are on a brief trip to Key West so my knitting time is only a couple of hours before I turn in for the night. My biggest lesson so far - life lines are wonderful but only if you remember to use them. Every fifteen rows is not enough. So I will try every five or six from now on. Dispite the frogging and tinking, I am loving everything about this project - the wonderful yarn, the use of charts, reading my knitting more closely than I ever have before, using life lines ( I changed from #10 crochet thread to #5 pearl cotton), but especially seeing and reading all the entries on this forum.
> ...


I know EXACTLY what you're saying! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Ashton's Ashton is finished, just needs to be blocked yet. She is excited about it and will model it for me once blocked. 
Probably won't get to do that until the weekend after Easter Holiday. So I'll take a picture of it while on the block one day this week.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

OK. Am at the "crossroads" now just having completed Charts 1 and 2. Those of you who went on to make a shawl versus a shawlette, did you settle on 7 or 9 times on the leaf bud chart?? Will post a progress pic later today, I am using Ella Rae Lace Merino 106 (blues).


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok here is the White Ashton, blocked, It seems to be springing back but that seems to be the price for acrylic, I can't steam because of the plastic (??)Shimmer stuff. 

Took me about a week, even with all the frogging on it.
It is Rustica that I bought at Hobby Lobby It is 93 %acrylic and 7% Polyester Metalica?
used about 1/2 0r so of a 920 yard ball.
Size 5 needles. I did add 3 chart 3's
it is 62 x 31


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> OK. Am at the "crossroads" now just having completed Charts 1 and 2. Those of you who went on to make a shawl versus a shawlette, did you settle on 7 or 9 times on the leaf bud chart?? Will post a progress pic later today, I am using Ella Rae Lace Merino 106 (blues).


I've done 7 repeats and had a nice size shawl.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Ok here is the White Ashton, blocked, It seems to be springing back but that seems to be the price for acrylic, I can't steam because of the plastic (??)Shimmer stuff.
> 
> Took me about a week, even with all the frogging on it.
> It is Rustica that I bought at Hobby Lobby It is 93 %acrylic and 7% Polyester Metalica?
> ...


wow the white on the dark background really makes the pattern pop out - lovely


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok it's done!! Just got it off the pins! I used Panda Silk-Moss Rose. Can't believe I did it!!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful job, color and shawl, Quilter Girl. It looks just great.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> OK. Am at the "crossroads" now just having completed Charts 1 and 2. Those of you who went on to make a shawl versus a shawlette, did you settle on 7 or 9 times on the leaf bud chart?? Will post a progress pic later today, I am using Ella Rae Lace Merino 106 (blues).


Charleen, I knit 9 repeats, but my yarn was "heavy" lace weight. Even with that many repeats, the shawl is still on the small side, measuring 55" x 26". It was larger while being blocked. The yarn I used was Legacy Lace from Brown Sheep Co., and I used size 5 circulars.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dreamfli, your Ashton turned out beautiful. All of that frustration, etc. sure was worth it, huh?

And Quilter Girl, yours turned out beautiful too! The colors in that yarn are so delicate!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Quilter Girl said:


> Ok it's done!! Just got it off the pins! I used Panda Silk-Moss Rose. Can't believe I did it!!!


Super nice color there. Yep you did it and its Great! Enjoy wearing it. :thumbup:

I have mine blocking right now. It screamed for mercy, but I stretched her out anyhow. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

For this third Ashton Shawlette I have blocking, I used Black Sheep 100% superwash Merino fingering weight, colorway Peacock Multi, size US5/3.75mm needles, approx 420 yards. Chart as written (5 repeats of chart 2) On the blocking board it measures 56 x 27 inches. 
I'll try to get a pic of it up tomorrow.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Quilter Girl said:


> Ok it's done!! Just got it off the pins! I used Panda Silk-Moss Rose. Can't believe I did it!!!


Wow that is gorgeous! love the colours


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> For this third Ashton Shawlette I have blocking, I used Black Sheep 100% superwash Merino fingering weight, colorway Peacock Multi, size US5/3.75mm needles, approx 420 yards. Chart as written (5 repeats of chart 2) On the blocking board it measures 56 x 27 inches.
> I'll try to get a pic of it up tomorrow.


Cant wait to see it - it sounds lovely


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Ashton's Ashton, please excuse my poor picture taking skills. Ashton wanted her leaves on the edge to show, so I did a little different block. I sort of like it. What do you all think?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the extra little point.


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Love it!!!! I love the extra points. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

DanaKay, Ashton's Ashton is stunning. I sure like the way you blocked it, and the colors in the yarn... and the "look" overall is gorgeous. Ashton will be so proud! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for all your comments on Ashton's Ashton.
Glad you like the bit different blocking. I like it, wonder if Dee will.
Been thinking about this picture taking business. Think lighting has a lot to do how well pictures come out, also the photo equipment. 
I keep trying different things. Maybe one day I will be able to post better pictures like I see on here and Raverly.
Hope the one I take when Ashton models for me turns out nice!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my. I see that I owe lots of kudos to the shawls I've missed the past couple of days. 

Dreamfli, the white looks very classic.... I love it! I think the acrylic blocked quite nicely. 

Quilter Girl, that is really beautiful yarn, perfect for the pattern. I am very proud of you, great job!

Dana, I love the extra points, you betcha!!! That yarn color is gorgeous. It looks just like what I'm knitting with right now. I'm sure Ashton will love her Ashton. The photography is always a challenge, I know that to be true. I just bought a new camera and am hoping to improve my pics as well.

Now, for all of you.....

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful! love the extra point on the leaves. Ashton will be really pleased with it im sure!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

DanaKay such a beautiful Ashton. Love the extra points.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry about the double entry. Can't imagine what happened.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Now I think it will be interesting to see how long those extra points last. If she takes it home, I may never know. It's a tight twist to that yarn so they may hold up nicely.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Because I'm a glutton for punishment I decided to make another Ashton. This time I decided not to make any mistakes. For as careful as I was being and counting stitches every single row when I went to block it I found a mistake! OH NO!!! Oh at it wasn't at the end, oh no, that would have been an easy fix. It was somewhere in the middle of chart 2. So very carefullly I have tried to fix it with some yarn. To me it is glaring, but maybe it is just my eyes that focuses on just that spot. Oh man I was so upset I actually cried. 

I am postiing the first (multi) and the second one (beige) Maybe your eye won't pull to the mistake on the beige.

I hope not.

Anita


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

aknitter said:


> Because I'm a glutton for punishment I decided to make another Ashton. This time I decided not to make any mistakes. For as careful as I was being and counting stitches every single row when I went to block it I found a mistake! OH NO!!! Oh at it wasn't at the end, oh no, that would have been an easy fix. It was somewhere in the middle of chart 2. So very carefullly I have tried to fix it with some yarn. To me it is glaring, but maybe it is just my eyes that focuses on just that spot. Oh man I was so upset I actually cried.
> 
> I am postiing the first (multi) and the second one (beige) Maybe your eye won't pull to the mistake on the beige.
> 
> ...


 I don't see the mistake. It very beautiful ( both of them are. ) I made a white one for my daughter and didnt find my mistake till after I blocked it. Still fighting with myself if I want to tear frog it back or just think of it as unique!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Aknitter, your shawls are beautiful! I can't see any mistake. What are you talking about???? My Ashton has some mistakes, mostly from poorly formed stitches, one glaring, missing yarnover. I never saw any of it until I blocked the shawl, and those mistakes are on the first half of the shawl, before all of Dee's hints, tips, etc., sank in. Now, I consider it a record of my learning progress. I will never redo it. 

However, Dreamfli, if my Ashton had been intended to be a gift, well, I'd just do another one or, if the yarn is precious, frog back to the error if it's not fixable. That's a hard call! Maybe your daughter has an idea about it?


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I am 3/4 done with my first Ashton and I can see one error I made early on and missed. I'm going with my grandmothers philosophy. She always said an error is what makes a project uniquely yours.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Lovely colors, and so it has a unique design feature! They are both to be enjoyed! : thumbup:


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't see any mistakes. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Aknitter, your shawls are beautiful! I can't see any mistake. What are you talking about???? My Ashton has some mistakes, mostly from poorly formed stitches, one glaring, missing yarnover. I never saw any of it until I blocked the shawl, and those mistakes are on the first half of the shawl, before all of Dee's hints, tips, etc., sank in. Now, I consider it a record of my learning progress. I will never redo it.
> 
> However, Dreamfli, if my Ashton had been intended to be a gift, well, I'd just do another one or, if the yarn is precious, frog back to the error if it's not fixable. That's a hard call! Maybe your daughter has an idea about it?


My daughter doesn't know she's getting it and wouldn't notice the mistake because she doesn't knit, so still up in the air about iy


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

She will only notice the mistake if you tell her. So don't! She will love it. Don't underestimate how beautiful it is. She will love the thing even it had holes all over it, because it was made with love by her mum. It is a stunning shawl. I wouldn't waste another millisecond worrying about it. Start planning your next magnificent project. If you feel this is inferior, start planning another project for your daughter. She will then have 2 things made by you that she will treasure forever.

And please never, never tell her about the mistake that only you can see.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree, Jazee. We see our mistakes because we know they are there. And Dee is right to teach us to correct our errors, but honestly, in most cases, if you don't tell, who's to know.
Especially when a shawl is worn, the folds that are created can surely cover an itty bitty.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Because I'm a glutton for punishment I decided to make another Ashton. This time I decided not to make any mistakes. For as careful as I was being and counting stitches every single row when I went to block it I found a mistake! OH NO!!! Oh at it wasn't at the end, oh no, that would have been an easy fix. It was somewhere in the middle of chart 2. So very carefullly I have tried to fix it with some yarn. To me it is glaring, but maybe it is just my eyes that focuses on just that spot. Oh man I was so upset I actually cried.
> 
> I am postiing the first (multi) and the second one (beige) Maybe your eye won't pull to the mistake on the beige.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh..... I know you feel terrible, and we've all been there. But I think both of those shawls look just fine... the nice thing about the variegated one is that no one would ever notice a mistake, and the white one looks very pretty, your knitting is lovely, and since you are gifting it to a non-knitter, she is still going to think you are a genius. :wink:

You and I have quite a few PMs back and forth about this shawl... and I know that it was kicking your butt at the beginning as it was a whole heck of a lot of other people. Why? Because you'd never done anything like this before. But you kept at it, and the second one turned out much better than the first, and the next shawl will turn out even better than that. It took me a few shawl attempts before I got a perfect one.

The best we can do is to strive for whatever perfection we think appropriate, enjoy the process and then to not beat ourselves up if it doesn't happen. And you'll know in the future to really, really look at the shawl even more carefully before you bind off. I know that when I get towards the end, I tend to cut corners in my scrutinizing of the knitting.

Anita, I am so proud of those two shawls, knowing what it took you to get there, that I am just about bursting. 'kay??

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

P.S. On the second shawl, that mistake is so minimal I really had to look for it, sort of like Waldo.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Jazzee said:


> She will only notice the mistake if you tell her. So don't! She will love it. Don't underestimate how beautiful it is. She will love the thing even it had holes all over it, because it was made with love by her mum. It is a stunning shawl. I wouldn't waste another millisecond worrying about it. Start planning your next magnificent project. If you feel this is inferior, start planning another project for your daughter. She will then have 2 things made by you that she will treasure forever.
> 
> And please never, never tell her about the mistake that only you can see.


Well said!!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the great reviews of my white Ashton. Haven't got the orange one blocked yet really wet here and was worried it would take forever to dry hanging on my wall. My daughter will love the white one especially since it is the first knitted project she has ever gotten from me. Giving it to her Friday at the new grands gender reveal party. Will let everyone know how she likes it.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you so much Dee. It is with your help and the help and of everyone here that I not only accomplished one but 2 of the Ashton Shawls. I have just begun the Alexandra. (Stop groaning Dee! LOL) I only have started it 3 times so far and once was not my fault. My cat thought she knew how to knit...she doesn't. Ha!

I'll be talking to that group as well, I'm sure. I'm up to row 35 right now of the first chart so I'm sure you'll be hearing a lot of moaning from me soon. (I promise to keep it to a minimum.)

Have a wonderful Holiday and enjoy!

Anita (The Frog Queen of the Ashton Shawl) 



stevieland said:


> aknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Because I'm a glutton for punishment I decided to make another Ashton. This time I decided not to make any mistakes. For as careful as I was being and counting stitches every single row when I went to block it I found a mistake! OH NO!!! Oh at it wasn't at the end, oh no, that would have been an easy fix. It was somewhere in the middle of chart 2. So very carefullly I have tried to fix it with some yarn. To me it is glaring, but maybe it is just my eyes that focuses on just that spot. Oh man I was so upset I actually cried.
> ...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Anita, I think there are many of us who would question you right to the crown. I think sharing is in order here! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, I love all of these gorgeous shawls & shawlettes; I've been wanting to join in, but thought it might be too late. I've read thru pages 1 thru 75, and only just skipped ahead to the end. I have some Deborah Norville Serenity, and some Caron Simply Soft. I'm torn as to which yarn to use for the first one. I've only worked with worsted & sport weights. any advice on yarn choice would be really appreciated; and also if it is too late to start.
Congratulations to everyone on your accomplishments, and Dee, I think you are a very wonderful and generous lady to give us your pattern and all your time in helping everyone!!
Even if I can't do a shawl, I'll keep watching everyone's successes.

Sorry to be so long-winded,
Thanks,
Peggy


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> Hi, I love all of these gorgeous shawls & shawlettes; I've been wanting to join in, but thought it might be too late. I've read thru pages 1 thru 75, and only just skipped ahead to the end. I have some Deborah Norville Serenity, and some Caron Simply Soft. I'm torn as to which yarn to use for the first one. I've only worked with worsted & sport weights. any advice on yarn choice would be really appreciated; and also if it is too late to start.
> Congratulations to everyone on your accomplishments, and Dee, I think you are a very wonderful and generous lady to give us your pattern and all your time in helping everyone!!
> Even if I can't do a shawl, I'll keep watching everyone's successes.
> 
> ...


First of all Peggy, no one can beat yours truly in the long winded department... nice try, though :lol:

It is never too late to learn to knit some lace!!! So let's get you started.

Definitetly the Serenity. That has wool and bamboo and will block much better. Once you get used to the thinner yarn, you will actually find it to be easier on your hands to knit with. At least I do. Just takes a bit of time, but not too much.

I check for new posts here every day, so if you have a question it will get answered pretty quickly... and then the Ashton graduates have learned to answer questions as good or better than I.

Good luck!!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

Hooray!!!!!! I just took my Ashton off the needles. It's not perfect but nobody I know will see a couple of minor errors ( that's me trying to rationalize). I have become obsessed with lace knitting and I think my passion for needle tatting and quilting is going on the back burner for awhile. I called Lowe's today and found out they carry a foam square with puzzle edge that is 24inch square. They are 4 for $20 so will pick them up tomorrow so I can block my shawl. Can't waite to see it blossom! Hope I can learn to post a picture by using my Ipad.


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

Congratulations!

The Ashton Shawlette is on my 'to-do' list. Maybe I'll get to it one of these days. I have so many wonderful projects that I want to knit. 

Looking forward to seeing your finished product!

I am very pleased for you.


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

My Ashton is ready to be blocked but I can't find a wool washing soap other than woolite. Is that o.k. To use? Or can I bloc it with just soaking it in plain water? Help please. P.s. I thought I posted this earlier this evening but I can't find it.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

It's a boy (gender reveal party of new to be grandson ) my daughter loved her shawl. I wrapped it in the green diagonal baby blanket. I handed it to her and told her when she got a minute to open it. I walked away to talk to someone, next time I saw her she had it around her shoulders and there it stayed for the rest of the evening. All her thirty something friends were very jealous. So mistakes and all it was a huge success.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Patcher - I've been using Downy and it works fine. I don't think you NEED to use anything, though, but maybe Dee or someone else will chime in.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Dreamfli - isn't it wonderful that some recipients of our knitting love getting it as much as we love giving it?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Dreamfli - isn't it wonderful that some recipients of our knitting love getting it as much as we love giving it?


 Yes it is, since it was the first time of giving my knitting to someone else, I was nervous but she was thrilled! Going to tame the orange Ashton for the youngest daughter tomorrow.


----------



## kandy (Feb 20, 2011)

Great idea.....I have started the Ashton a dozen times and ended up throwing it in my knit closet...maybe with other people having trouble and discussing it...I will give it another try......


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Please don't give up! It was a steep learning curve for all of us. I attribute my ability to tink well from my practice with Ashton. And I still love that pattern!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

PATCHER said:


> My Ashton is ready to be blocked but I can't find a wool washing soap other than woolite. Is that o.k. To use? Or can I bloc it with just soaking it in plain water? Help please. P.s. I thought I posted this earlier this evening but I can't find it.


Someone told me that you can use that rinsing stuff you put in your dishwasher, but that scares me a bit.... 

I think you can probably just soak it maybe a little longer than 20 min without anything just water and you should be fine. I think the main thing is to get the water to soak deep into the fiber and the wool soak expedites this. I've not seen downy or woolite ever suggested, and i don't know why to be frank.

Wait til you see it blocked!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

kandy said:


> Great idea.....I have started the Ashton a dozen times and ended up throwing it in my knit closet...maybe with other people having trouble and discussing it...I will give it another try......


Please do.... and then as soon as you come upon a problem, let us know and try to describe what is happening. You can post a picture here of your knitting and we can try to help. You can also PM me if you prefer. It gets better after it gets worse.... I promise!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I've read threads on KP where members discussed the subject of what to use in blocking. Many said to not use Woolite! I don't remember why. Dee, I bought and used Eucalan following your directions; the the shawls have turned out softer and nicer. However, if I couldn't get it easily, or Soak (another brand I believe that does the same thing as Eucalan), Patcher, I would do just as Dee suggested above.

I remember some KP members talking about using hair conditioner on wool or animal fibers, saying that worked well.

Edited: I just found the link to the discussion on KP.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33713-1.html


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

stevieland said:


> sewnhair said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I love all of these gorgeous shawls & shawlettes; I've been wanting to join in, but thought it might be too late. I've read thru pages 1 thru 75, and only just skipped ahead to the end. I have some Deborah Norville Serenity, and some Caron Simply Soft. I'm torn as to which yarn to use for the first one. I've only worked with worsted & sport weights. any advice on yarn choice would be really appreciated; and also if it is too late to start.
> ...


Thank You, Dee... I've started my Ashton with the Serenity as you suggested. I don't have size 5 needles, so I'm using my size 6 Harmony's ---- I LOVE them!!!! I noticed, after starting, that my Serenity says it is "100% Dralon Microfiber". I've never heard of that before, and I was planning to google it, but was too anxious to post this and haven't looked it up yet. I hope it will block well. I've noticed that my leaf buds are not lining up with each other ( they aren't supposed to , are they? I hope not!!!)---- everything looks good and my count and reading the knitting is all correct. I don't have a picture yet, but will post one as soon as I can. I am on chart 2A; halfway thru the third repeat. I am using lifelines at the end of each chart & repeats. As you said, the thinner yarn is not hard at all!!!

Thanks again,
Peggy


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi again!! I just looked at the pictures of other Ashtons and saw that the buds do line-up --- my heart sank, then I looked at mine again and they DO line-up like all the photos!!

!!!Dance of Happiness!!!

Of course, the real celebration will be when I get an OK on a photo....

Happy Knitting Everyone,
Peggy


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> Hi again!! I just looked at the pictures of other Ashtons and saw that the buds do line-up --- my heart sank, then I looked at mine again and they DO line-up like all the photos!!
> 
> !!!Dance of Happiness!!!
> 
> ...


Thank goodness, Peggy!! My heart sank for you for a second, and then I scrolled down and saw all is well!!!

You don't have the Serenity sock yarn which is wool superwash?? Let me check that other yarn.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Dee, My yarn is: Serenity Garden Yarn

I didn't realize there is more than one Serenity. Oops

Hopefully it will be OK ---- if not, it is at least a learning experience!! I hope to get a photo today or tomorrow.

Thanks,
Peggy


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

These are the photos I just took 
Debra Norville Serenity Garden color SEA


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

CathyAnn, thanks for the link. I am going to use hair conditioner, just a little, and see how that goes. Hopefully will be able to post a picture by Monday.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I sometimes use just a little shampoo and really like it, actually more then the Kookaburra I have, as that tends to have my yarn color bleed and the shampoo doesn't.
I read on KP that someone did use fabric softener and /or hair conditioner, but personally I am thinking that would change the bloom of my yarn as those products are an oil based type product and would coat the yarn as it does our clothes or hair, so I don't use a conditioner on my yarn.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sewnhair, you are off to a good start, and the color of yarn is very pretty. The way I look at my Ashton, it was a tremendous learning experience, the shawl being a record of that experience. It will always be special to me for that. I'm sure yours will be very special to you too!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> These are the photos I just took
> Debra Norville Serenity Garden color SEA


That looks perfect! Your little buds are exactly where they should be. What a pretty color yarn that is.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok here is my orange Ashton pinned to the wall. the top seems a bit raggedy to me but didn't want to stretch anymore each way this is at 76 inches all ready 76 x 38 $3.00 worth of yarn, week worth of my time, look on my daughters face when she gets it Priceless! No big whopper of a mistake in this one either. Even better!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Lovely! Looks like a red-orange on my computer. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Ok here is my orange Ashton pinned to the wall. the top seems a bit raggedy to me but didn't want to stretch anymore each way this is at 76 inches all ready 76 x 38 $3.00 worth of yarn, week worth of my time, look on my daughters face when she gets it Priceless! No big whopper of a mistake in this one either. Even better!


I love it! It looks perfect. What a lovely shawl. Good for you! The top will even out when you take it off the pins... I see you customized the edge a bit with one set of leaves and it looks really nice that way. $3 worth of yarn, what did you use again?

You'll have to tell us what your daughter says when you give it to her.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here is my orange Ashton pinned to the wall. the top seems a bit raggedy to me but didn't want to stretch anymore each way this is at 76 inches all ready 76 x 38 $3.00 worth of yarn, week worth of my time, look on my daughters face when she gets it Priceless! No big whopper of a mistake in this one either. Even better!
> ...


I got the yarn at Big Lots, no name brand no yardage on it, I bought 3 balls of it and only used 1 1/2. Yes, I took out one set of leaves because it was getting so huge!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> Ok here is my orange Ashton pinned to the wall. the top seems a bit raggedy to me but didn't want to stretch anymore each way this is at 76 inches all ready 76 x 38 $3.00 worth of yarn, week worth of my time, look on my daughters face when she gets it Priceless! No big whopper of a mistake in this one either. Even better!


Here is the orange Ashton modeled by my loving DH My daughter is going to love it! Thanks Dee for the wonderful patterns that take the fear out of Charts!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

On another note my Grand Daughter wants a shawl made with this yarn. She is only 5 any ideas on a pattern?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful! And in this year's #1 color!


----------



## Kristine W (Feb 25, 2011)

Just a note to let you all now that I am starting this shawl now as well. Actually, am on day 3. I was so sure I wouldn't make mistakes!! Hah!! Pride goeth before the frog!! But I am learning the value of lifelines, and markers. I am making it with some acrylic yarn I have had in my stash from when I was sure I was going to do a lot of machine knitting. It is a light burgundy/pink heather color. I am hoping to give it to my DD for her birthday/mother's day. Even with redos, I am enjoying the process.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Kristine W said:


> Pride goeth before the frog!!


Welcome, and that is a great quote!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dreamfli, your Ashton turned out just beautiful! Your daughter will be thrilled!

Regarding a shawl for a 5 year old, perhaps the "198 yds. of Heaven" shawl by Christy Verity. It calls for about 200 yards of Aran weight -- the pattern says that Cascade 220 works. Here's the link (on Ravelry):

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ravelry.com%2Fpatterns%2Flibrary%2F198-yds-of-heaven&ei=om2DT57SJYKYiQLbiODVBQ&usg=AFQjCNEPlhumiEiQVIVYnljtpxvZ-tO_lA&sig2=PCBJo7BBM2xJ-5vkJbW7og


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Dreamfli, your Ashton turned out just beautiful! Your daughter will be thrilled!
> 
> Regarding a shawl for a 5 year old, perhaps the "198 yds. of Heaven" shawl by Christy Verity. It calls for about 200 yards of Aran weight -- the pattern says that Cascade 220 works. Here's the link (on Ravelry):
> 
> ...


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Dreamfli, 

Your shawl is beautiful!!! I hope mine turns out this nicely.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Fellow Shawlettes,

I like that name, too!!!

Dee, I was so excited that you said I was fine!!! I was all finished with all 5 repeats of chart 2 ----- then saw a glaring error in the center stitch on the last row of repeat #3  :roll: :roll: 

Sooo.... I took a deep breath and frogged. Sure glad I had lifelines!!!

Hope all is well with everyone,

Happy Knitting,
Peggy


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words on my Shawls. I loved making them. My Alexandra is just not going to togther so easily. So I am taking a break with a plain Jane shawl for my SIL. Its purple so she will love it. Binding it off now.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> Thank you for the kind words on my Shawls. I loved making them. My Alexandra is just not going to togther so easily. So I am taking a break with a plain Jane shawl for my SIL. Its purple so she will love it. Binding it off now.


Here is the pic of the Ashton based shawl for my granddaughter and the Plain Jane for my sister in law.


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Dreamfli; They both look beautiful! I especially like the little version of the Ashton. I am sure that your grandaughter will love it! Good work :thumbup:


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice Deramfli! I really love the little Ashton. So sweet!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Wow, Dreamfli, both shawls turned out great! Your GD will be thrilled with her own lace shawl, and your DIL will love the blue one. I don't think it's so plain. The border really sets it off! I really like it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I really wish I could get better pics, the blue one is really purple with silver strands SIL favorite color! Dee I hope you don't mind my fiddling with your pattern again, I just couldn't find a small pattern I liked.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Purple with silver strands sounds absolutely divine! I can just picture it in my mind. WOW!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I really wish I could get better pics, the blue one is really purple with silver strands SIL favorite color! Dee I hope you don't mind my fiddling with your pattern again, I just couldn't find a small pattern I liked.


Fiddle away, my friend! I think it is adorable! Get the little ones hooked on shawls. Yes! (Okay, that probably didn't sound right. :twisted: )

The other shawl turned out great as well. Very classic.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

So when ones the next KAL start? I am on chart two 5th repeat of edwina! My Alexandra is on hold, might make something else with that blue. Sigh. I am a shawl aholoic! 4 in a month!


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

Just lovely. I'm impressed at how quickly you just 'whipped' these up!! Seems to me you are now a shawl expert! 

I have yet to start :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Jazzee said:


> Just lovely. I'm impressed at how quickly you just 'whipped' these up!! Seems to me you are now a shawl expert!
> 
> I have yet to start :roll: :thumbup:


I still do my share of frogging, sweating over yarn, pattern, the knitting is the easiest part usually! Love it. My edwina is cotton candy pink. Believe me when I say it will be an eye catcher lol


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> So when ones the next KAL start? I am on chart two 5th repeat of edwina! My Alexandra is on hold, might make something else with that blue. Sigh. I am a shawl aholoic! 4 in a month!


Four in a month!!!? Yep, you've got it bad, but that is good!!!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a question, how big should the edwina be at the end of 5 repeats of chart 2? I think the end result if I keep going at my current pace this will be a huge shawl and the gal I am making it for is medium build to small. Can I take some repeats out and still make a great shawl?


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a dilemma and need the opinions of "Dee and the Shawlettes." I knitted Ashton #1 from Malabrigo Sock Yarn (440 yds) on a size 5 needle. It measures 27" x 54". Had only a small amount of yarn left over. Knitted the Alexandra Shawlette with Ella Rae Lace (460 yds) and a #5 needle. Had to purchase a second skein of yarn to complete last couple of rows. It measures 29" x 58". Apparently I knit a little looser than Dee. Am making Ashton #2 using Dream Starry and (I think) size 6 needle (not sure because my 5 and 6 Harmony tips seem very much alike - both have "room" in the size 6 hole of my needle gauge. Anyway - I have run out of yarn with 4 rows to complete. Don't have any contrasting yarn in my stash that would complement the shawlette and don't think I would want that. The options I see are

1. Purchase another skein for $27, finish the shawlette and have most of the second skein left over (already have most of the Ella Rae).
2. Frog the whole thing and reknit with a smaller needle.

What would you do??

Sorry to be so long, but on another note, I have ordered 2 skeins of KnitPick's Shadow Tonal Lace (880 yds) to make the Wilshire on a size 3. Dee said that would be enough, but I now wonder if it will considering I must knit loosely.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Since I am relatively new to lace shawl knitting and blocking, I am wondering if others have this issue. Dee, maybe you have an explanation. I've made the Ashton and the Gingko and they blocked very nicely with scallops and points, but it seems with time, the definition of the scallops seems to be fading. Is there a way to keep those pretty scallops from losing their crispness?


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Since I am relatively new to lace shawl knitting and blocking, I am wondering if others have this issue. Dee, maybe you have an explanation. I've made the Ashton and the Gingko and they blocked very nicely with scallops and points, but it seems with time, the definition of the scallops seems to be fading. Is there a way to keep those pretty scallops from losing their crispness?


Never tried this, but I am wondering if a spritz of spray starch would work on the points.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Quitnknit said:


> I have a dilemma and need the opinions of "Dee and the Shawlettes." I knitted Ashton #1 from Malabrigo Sock Yarn (440 yds) on a size 5 needle. It measures 27" x 54". Had only a small amount of yarn left over. Knitted the Alexandra Shawlette with Ella Rae Lace (460 yds) and a #5 needle. Had to purchase a second skein of yarn to complete last couple of rows. It measures 29" x 58". Apparently I knit a little looser than Dee. Am making Ashton #2 using Dream Starry and (I think) size 6 needle (not sure because my 5 and 6 Harmony tips seem very much alike - both have "room" in the size 6 hole of my needle gauge. Anyway - I have run out of yarn with 4 rows to complete. Don't have any contrasting yarn in my stash that would complement the shawlette and don't think I would want that. The options I see are
> 
> 1. Purchase another skein for $27, finish the shawlette and have most of the second skein left over (already have most of the Ella Rae).
> 2. Frog the whole thing and reknit with a smaller needle.
> ...


This is what I would do if you have lifelines in -- I would frog back to the 4th repeat, and then, omitting the 5th repeat, knit to the end, if it didn't make the shawlette too small. A lot would depend on it's size now.

OR, stop at the end of your current row and bind off.

The more I think about it, I think I would follow my second suggestion because, looking at the chart, the shawl will still be gorgeous without the last four rows, and you can still pull out the points and have it look wonderful!

I wonder what Dee thinks???


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I have a question, how big should the edwina be at the end of 5 repeats of chart 2? I think the end result if I keep going at my current pace this will be a huge shawl and the gal I am making it for is medium build to small. Can I take some repeats out and still make a great shawl?


Are you using lace weight yarn? And what size needles? If so, most of the Edwinas were like mine on the patterns at about 6 feet across, which is a pretty standard shawl size.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Quitnknit said:


> I have a dilemma and need the opinions of "Dee and the Shawlettes." I knitted Ashton #1 from Malabrigo Sock Yarn (440 yds) on a size 5 needle. It measures 27" x 54". Had only a small amount of yarn left over. Knitted the Alexandra Shawlette with Ella Rae Lace (460 yds) and a #5 needle. Had to purchase a second skein of yarn to complete last couple of rows. It measures 29" x 58". Apparently I knit a little looser than Dee. Am making Ashton #2 using Dream Starry and (I think) size 6 needle (not sure because my 5 and 6 Harmony tips seem very much alike - both have "room" in the size 6 hole of my needle gauge. Anyway - I have run out of yarn with 4 rows to complete. Don't have any contrasting yarn in my stash that would complement the shawlette and don't think I would want that. The options I see are
> 
> 1. Purchase another skein for $27, finish the shawlette and have most of the second skein left over (already have most of the Ella Rae).
> 2. Frog the whole thing and reknit with a smaller needle.
> ...


No frogging! I think you can just bind off where you are now on a WS row if possible, but you can even bind off on a RS row. Go up two needle sizes and bind off very loosely and you will be fine.

I've knitted my Ashtons and used like 380 yards of the Malabrigo and 420 yards of another yarn of the same weight on the same size needles. I think that depending on the yarn, one knits tighter or looser depending on how springy the yarn is. That is what I've noticed, the springier the yarn (Smooshy is smooshy because the way it is twisted makes it knit looser, I can't tell you why, just that it does!)

This issue of how much yarn people will use for any given pattern is the bane of a designer's existence. The only way to know for sure is to do a swatch of stockinette and block it and measure it against gauge, which is why I always give a gauge--not because it matters for any fit reason on a shawl, but for yardage estimation.

That being said, with US3s and 880 yards of that lace yarn, I think you are probably fine on the Wilshire. But why not swatch it to be sure? You can always knit with the swatch yarn if you need to. I bet you'll come out at or under gauge with that yarn and those needles.
-----
Regarding points..... it really depends on the yarn I have found. Some just seems to keep them better than others. But on most of the heavier weight yarns, they are going to get less pointy over time. But they still will look nice, just not as defined. I just reblock when I think mine are not pointy enough. But I love blocking, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks, CathyAnn. I had also thought of both of those options. I think I will do one of them. 

Dee - Which do you think would look better?


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

Dee - I just saw your response after I responded to CathyAnn. I really appreciate both of your answers - will finish it with one of these choices and not purchase more yarn.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question, how big should the edwina be at the end of 5 repeats of chart 2? I think the end result if I keep going at my current pace this will be a huge shawl and the gal I am making it for is medium build to small. Can I take some repeats out and still make a great shawl?
> ...


Tore it all out Frog queen here! Trusted pattern NOW, went with size3 needles and much better now, tighter and more definition, the yarn is supposed to be lace to fingering weight, it is double stranded so I thought I needed bigger needles, it was pretty but way to big. So I will see how it goes now, tore up my Alexandrea too. Think that was the problem with it too. Will try again once I find my other set of three needles.


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I have started my Alexandra with lace weight yarn & size 5 needles. I'm half way through chart 1. I'm a little unsure if the needle size is correct. I need another opinion. Has anyone used a lace weight with sz 5 needles?


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I have. Working on it right now with a sz. 5 and Ella Rae Merino weight. I am up to the border transition section.



PATCHER said:


> I have started my Alexandra with lace weight yarn & size 5 needles. I'm half way through chart 1. I'm a little unsure if the needle size is correct. I need another opinion. Has anyone used a lace weight with sz 5 needles?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

PATCHER said:


> I have started my Alexandra with lace weight yarn & size 5 needles. I'm half way through chart 1. I'm a little unsure if the needle size is correct. I need another opinion. Has anyone used a lace weight with sz 5 needles?


Can you tell me what yarn you are using, the weight and the yardage? The Ella Rae lace is actually light fingering, so a US5 will work fine with that, but in my opinion, a 5 is a bit big for some lace weight. It really depends on the kind of fabric you wish to produce.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamfli said:
> ...


You are a brave and tenacious soul! I like it!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > stevieland said:
> ...


Maybe brave, but really I am just flat stubborn, I am going to conquer both these patterns so my nieces are both in awe of their auntie!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

stevieland said:


> PATCHER said:
> 
> 
> > I have started my Alexandra with lace weight yarn & size 5 needles. I'm half way through chart 1. I'm a little unsure if the needle size is correct. I need another opinion. Has anyone used a lace weight with sz 5 needles?
> ...


Dee, the yarn I am using is Jaggerspun Zephyr lace wt., 4oz. Cone. I can't remember right now the yardage but I know it is over 1,000 yds.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

PATCHER said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > PATCHER said:
> ...


Ahh, love that yarn! I usually use a US3 on the Zephyr. You certainly have plenty of yarn, so you will be fine if you like the way the fabric is looking. Heck, some people go to US 6s or 7s on lace... it really is personal preference.

If you are not sure, then I would swatch maybe 30 stitches of stockinette and knit them till you have a little square and wet block it, for each size needle. See how that looks to you.

If you are a ways along, I think you would be fine, it will just look more ethereal....


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

stevieland said:


> PATCHER said:
> 
> 
> > stevieland said:
> ...


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello Dee and Shawlettes,

I am ready to start the last row of chart 3, and still have a full skein of yarn(185 yrds) and approx 61 yrds of my 2nd skein left....would I have enough to do a repeat of chart 3? Or should I just finish up an have lots extra? This is only my first shawl, so I'm not so sure of making changes.

Dreamfli, Your shawls are lovely ---- the little Ashton is just adorable!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> Hello Dee and Shawlettes,
> 
> I am ready to start the last row of chart 3, and still have a full skein of yarn(185 yrds) and approx 61 yrds of my 2nd skein left....would I have enough to do a repeat of chart 3? Or should I just finish up an have lots extra? This is only my first shawl, so I'm not so sure of making changes.
> 
> Dreamfli, Your shawls are lovely ---- the little Ashton is just adorable!!!


Hi! What kind of yarn are you using, what is the total yardage that you started out with? and how much yarn do you think you used so far?

So you just finished border chart 3? If you do have enough, you would want to repeat rows 15-24. Each repeat of those rows gives you another row of leaves.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Dee,

I started out with 3 skeins of Debra Norville Serenity Garden 185 yards per skein. I have a full skein plus approx 61 yards of the second skein. I still have to do rows 23 & 24, then I'll be done with chart 3.

So, I would only repeat rows 15 thru24? I think I would definitely have enough for that --- What do you think? Or am I being too ambitious?

I am already seriously looking at Elizabeth & Edwina, and I have a hank of Madelintosh lace, so I'm ready to tackle a new project as soon as I finish Ashton. I also bought some Serenity Sock for another Ashton.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't mean to double up ---Sorry :?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> I started out with 3 skeins of Debra Norville Serenity Garden 185 yards per skein. I have a full skein plus approx 61 yards of the second skein. I still have to do rows 23 & 24, then I'll be done with chart 3.
> 
> ...


So you had a total of 555 yards and you've 246 yards left, which is 44% of the original yardage.

If we add the extra set of leaves to the shawl, you would add 12 rows to the 141 rows of the pattern size as written for a total of 153 rows.

You have completed row 120. According to the Shawl Progress Calculator (a cool spreadsheet you can google and copy to your computer) you have knitted 61.5% of the shawl if I add those extra 12 rows in, and therefore have 38.5% left to knit.

So since you have 44% of your yarn left, you should be good to go for one extra leaf.

Whew!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow!!! Thanks for figuring that out for me ---- more math than I could have done!! 

You must be as bad a night owl as me!! It is 11:24 here, and you're in VA, so it's close to 2:30 your time. I'll be doing something and all of a sudden it's 2 or 3 AM. 

Thank you for all your help and encouragement.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> Wow!!! Thanks for figuring that out for me ---- more math than I could have done!!
> 
> You must be as bad a night owl as me!! It is 11:24 here, and you're in VA, so it's close to 2:30 your time. I'll be doing something and all of a sudden it's 2 or 3 AM.
> 
> Thank you for all your help and encouragement.


No problem. And yes, I am a major night owl. I rarely go to bed before 2 or 3am.... luckily I don't have to get up for work until around 9am, so I can indulge myself... it's so quiet and no one to bother me.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

stevieland said:


> sewnhair said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dee,
> ...


Ya know what's scary?????? :shock: Reading all the posts are starting to make sense to me :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > sewnhair said:
> ...


I was thinking the same thing! Hmm a yardage calculator? That could be real handy lol!


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

My second Ashton - shawl sized (9 repeats). Used Ice yarn 95% Merino, 5 % silk. Color: brown Lace weight on size 5 needles


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

They are both wonderful. Orange must be the in color this year.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

SweetLorraine, your Ashton is gorgeous, and that brown is a beautiful color! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

SweetLorraine said:


> My second Ashton - shawl sized (9 repeats). Used Ice yarn 95% Merino, 5 % silk. Color: brown Lace weight on size 5 needles


Lorraine, wow!! A beautifully knitted shawl in a really cool color! This turned out fantastic. You really did a great job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Ya know what's scary?????? :shock: Reading all the posts are starting to make sense to me :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol:


YAY!!!!! I am loving it!


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

I want to try this. I downloaded the pattern and hope to start later in the summer. Thanks I will keep u posted


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

Couldn't wait. Leaving for Georgia in a.m. Went to my stash and found suitable yarn and needles and am about to cast on. This will be a good project for my trip.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

MrsG said:


> Couldn't wait. Leaving for Georgia in a.m. Went to my stash and found suitable yarn and needles and am about to cast on. This will be a good project for my trip.


MrsG, welcome aboard!!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Gave up on Ashton #1. Yarn too dark and too fine. I'll get back to that one later. Switched to Lion brand Sock-Ease in off white using #4 needles. Bought my first Signature and HAD to try it out. This one joining MUCH smoother. Very addictive. Have to use it as a reward - "after I get another set of papers graded and in the computer, I can knit again." thanks to every one for all the tips and suggestions.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I've read threads on KP where members discussed the subject of what to use in blocking. Many said to not use Woolite! I don't remember why. Dee, I bought and used Eucalan following your directions; the the shawls have turned out softer and nicer. However, if I couldn't get it easily, or Soak (another brand I believe that does the same thing as Eucalan), Patcher, I would do just as Dee suggested above.
> 
> I remember some KP members talking about using hair conditioner on wool or animal fibers, saying that worked well.
> 
> ...


I have a recipe for the original eucalyptus wool wash that all the brands are based on. It is simple and is an old Australian recipe from settlement times. I will gladly pass it on if anybody wants it.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet Lorraine,

She is gorgeous!! I love the color and size.

great job!!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Here is the recipe for the wooly wash that I mentioned. It won't look like anything you can buy in the supermarket, but it works and has done for generations. Here it is:

1 cup of methylated spirits
1 small packet of pure soap flakes (Lux or similar)
1 small bottle of eucalyptus

Mix well together and use at rate of 1 tablespoon (about 15-20 ml) to bowl of water. I know quantities are a little vague, but you can adjust as you go. Bear in mind that the cup measure is not precise being such an old recipe 1 cup could mean 250ml or more or less. I really don't think it matters, the point is it works. It is all without damage to the environment and if you don't want to you don't have to rinse if using natural fibres. This recipe is the basis for all the eucalyptus washes on the market.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Sewnhair, I have PMd you with this but thought others may find it useful too. Hope it helps.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks sunnybutterfly!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Here is the recipe for the wooly wash that I mentioned. It won't look like anything you can buy in the supermarket, but it works and has done for generations. Here it is:
> 
> 1 cup of methylated spirits
> 1 small packet of pure soap flakes (Lux or similar)
> ...


Is this supposed to keep away moths???


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I don't know if it does that, it is just for washing delicate and woollen items and is a very old recipe that can be made at home. It has nothing else added and I have used it for decades and my mother before her and her mother, you get the idea. And as I said, it is the basis for all the proprietary wool wash (Euclan,etc) on the market now. However, I wash my animals with eucalyptus in the wash water and it kills fleas and they don't come back. Eucalyptus is something of a versatile oil along with ti-tree. Very therapeutic and all that.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > I've read threads on KP where members discussed the subject of what to use in blocking. Many said to not use Woolite! I don't remember why. Dee, I bought and used Eucalan following your directions; the the shawls have turned out softer and nicer. However, if I couldn't get it easily, or Soak (another brand I believe that does the same thing as Eucalan), Patcher, I would do just as Dee suggested above.
> ...


Sunny Butter I would really love that recipe...The store boughts are not up to it...I dont know if I get fussier...but some things seem to be = not what they used to be!!!...thanks..xx STOP...found it...read further next time...sorry


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > CathyAnn said:
> ...


Lol Sharon. Glad am not the only one to do that kind of thing. When I make this up it looks decidedly strange, lumpy bits of soap flakes and nothing like what we have come to expect but the soap dissolves in the water and it leaves everything smelling really nice which is kind of odd given the ingredients, but there it is. I know you don't have to rinse but I still do, can't quite get my head around not rinsing soap out but it doesn't matter. I guess the metho counterbalances the soap somehow.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments. The shawl is brown, but when in the bright sunlight , is does look almost orange!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

sunnybutterfly said:


> I don't know if it does that, it is just for washing delicate and woollen items and is a very old recipe that can be made at home. It has nothing else added and I have used it for decades and my mother before her and her mother, you get the idea. And as I said, it is the basis for all the proprietary wool wash (Euclan,etc) on the market now. However, I wash my animals with eucalyptus in the wash water and it kills fleas and they don't come back. Eucalyptus is something of a versatile oil along with ti-tree. Very therapeutic and all that.


Wonder where I would find these in the US?


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Eucalyptus oil is readily available in supermarkets and pharmacies, methylated spirits (metho) again try supermarket or hardware, soap flakes from supermarket or you could try buying a bar of pure soap and use an old grater to grate it up. Please don't use laundry powder, it is too polluted with additions. I know it seems a lot of work but if you just look in the supermarket I'm sure that the ingredients are there. If you don't normally buy these things you possibly haven't noticed them. We all get so bombarded by the big brand items that the smaller, better stuff gets overlooked, but it is there. Eucalyptus oil is great for a whole range of things from chest rubs and arthritis rubs and getting sticky labels off things. It is great and so is ti tree very therapeutic and they are so cheap it isn't funny. Check it out. I wonder where I can get my sales commission from, lol.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

THANK YOU, Sunnybutterfly! I've copy/pasted the recipe with your comments into Word and will print it out. :thumbup:


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> THANK YOU, Sunnybutterfly! I've copy/pasted the recipe with your comments into Word and will print it out. :thumbup:


CathyAnn you are very welcome. I hope that you and others can get some benefit from this, such an old and out of date thing. :-D


----------



## laskalady (Mar 1, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl, but would drive me crazy....too many people talk at my house....I would need to knit at the library...lol....


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

laskalady said:


> Gorgeous shawl, but would drive me crazy....too many people talk at my house....I would need to knit at the library...lol....


Superglue??....all day suckers??...gobbstoppers?? jawbreakers??..stickjaw toffee???....
Just some suggestions....hehe...x


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> laskalady said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous shawl, but would drive me crazy....too many people talk at my house....I would need to knit at the library...lol....
> ...


Gobbstoppers????? Now I have tears in my eyes from laughing so hard! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Here is the recipe for the wooly wash that I mentioned. It won't look like anything you can buy in the supermarket, but it works and has done for generations. Here it is:
> 
> 1 cup of methylated spirits
> 1 small packet of pure soap flakes (Lux or similar)
> ...


What caught my attention was the flea killer! My animals are suffering this year. First year they have been in a yard to experience fleas. I have a cat that is allergic to the pesticide in flea collars. She almost died from using one. I will be looking for the soap and oils thanks.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the recipe for the wooly wash that I mentioned. It won't look like anything you can buy in the supermarket, but it works and has done for generations. Here it is:
> ...


Just be a bit careful....eucalyptus and ti tree are both poisonous if ingested....and because cats like to lick...dont know....but CHECK first...maybe do a google or something,,,,I know we use d to have an old burmese whe got viral colds...and we used to steam her over Eucalyptus and hot water to help her clear her mucus....Eucalyptus is EXCELLENT for this....but the vet did warn us not to overdo it as it is a toxin....please check first.... I hope it is safe andit works...good luck..


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the recipe for the wooly wash that I mentioned. It won't look like anything you can buy in the supermarket, but it works and has done for generations. Here it is:
> ...


If using as a flea killer, just use warm water and add eucalyptus oil and whatever mild soap you use for them. Metho might sting or dry their skin too much. I had a very flea ridden kitten, who got dunked in euc and soap solution (protesting and scratching all the way) and never had a problem after that. You just have to make sure that their fur is soaked, it wont hurt them to lick themselves after a rinse.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > sunnybutterfly said:
> ...


Excellent Butter...well done...another hint for washing kittens and cats.....put them inside at very thick sock...like an explorer with just their head sticking out....they can still stick their claws through - but there is less damage....experience with kittens with ring worm and hence regular washing...but good to know they can tollerate euc..xx


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I haven't had problems BUT remember it is diluted in water and they are rinsed. The euc seems to kill the fleas (or maybe it is just the water) really quickly, but honestly if you live in heavily infested areas you will probably have to do it regularly and I don't think it would be successful around ticks or anything like that. By the time you have wrapped them in a towel and rubbed them down I think all traces of euc would be pretty much gone.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Lol, I just thought about putting Cosmo the Magnificent in a sock and really can't quite picture it. I haven't had to bath him since he was a kitten and even then he was really strong and fractious, I got shredded.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

MrsG said:


> Couldn't wait. Leaving for Georgia in a.m. Went to my stash and found suitable yarn and needles and am about to cast on. This will be a good project for my trip.


Not sure where you are going in GA, but really hope you enjoy the visit!!! We are having fantastic weather right now!! I'm in the NE area, near Helen, know of a LYS near if you should be in this area!
Have fun!!
Marianne


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweetlorraine, Gorgeous Shawl! And the color WOW! Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Have just finished the Ashton shawlette. Was very wary at first but decided I just had to try and was very happy to find I could do it. Many thanks Dee for your fabulour instructions. 
I used Wendy Supreme, a 100% cotton DK yarn; because I had it in my stash and I wanted to make something with it. Am just waiting for my blocking mats and will then post pictures of it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AverilC said:


> Have just finished the Ashton shawlette. Was very wary at first but decided I just had to try and was very happy to find I could do it. Many thanks Dee for your fabulour instructions.
> I used Wendy Supreme, a 100% cotton DK yarn; because I had it in my stash and I wanted to make something with it. Am just waiting for my blocking mats and will then post pictures of it.


Great!!! You are very welcome. I can't wait to see your shawl!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow - I have missed all of you. I just realized that I hadn't received any posts for about a week. Don't know what happened, but I am hoping with this reply I will begin receiving the KAL again. Also have not been receiving the Alexandra KAL. I really need my "fix" each day.

Happy Knitting,
Shirley


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Wow - I have missed all of you. I just realized that I hadn't received any posts for about a week. Don't know what happened, but I am hoping with this reply I will begin receiving the KAL again. Also have not been receiving the Alexandra KAL. I really need my "fix" each day.
> 
> Happy Knitting,
> Shirley


Shirley this has happened a couple of times to mwah....if you just go to the top of a page and click unwatch and then watch again...seems to fix it...for a bit...

Good luck...xx


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Squirrely Shirley said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - I have missed all of you. I just realized that I hadn't received any posts for about a week. Don't know what happened, but I am hoping with this reply I will begin receiving the KAL again. Also have not been receiving the Alexandra KAL. I really need my "fix" each day.
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I really didn't know how to fix it, so just sent in a post. I have pasted your reply into Word to save if it happens again -- I am a little feeble brained and forgetful at times.

Thanks again,
Shirley


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Wow - I have missed all of you. I just realized that I hadn't received any posts for about a week. Don't know what happened, but I am hoping with this reply I will begin receiving the KAL again. Also have not been receiving the Alexandra KAL. I really need my "fix" each day.
> 
> Happy Knitting,
> Shirley


Shirley, once you click "watch" on the topic, then you can just log in to the website and click "Watched Topics" at the top (next to Active Topics.... under the site name).

When you do that, every topic you've posted in or have chosen to watch will come up in a list. You can then just click on the last page and then skim through the last couple of pages.

That is how I keep track of different topics so I don't have a million emails.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dee. I sort of panicked when I realized I wasn't getting the KAL's, not one but two, plus some others. It was like I was dropped out of the system, except I was receiving the regular KP. I appreciate your good advice.
Shirley


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

marilynnej said:


> Sweetlorraine, Gorgeous Shawl! And the color WOW! Congratulations :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

stevieland said:


> sewnhair said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Dee and Shawlettes,
> ...


Hi Dee,
In reference to this earlier post, you said to repeat rows 15 thru 24, which is 10 rows, but in the post where you used the knitting calculator, you mentioned that I would be doing an additional 12 rows. I'm ready to start that extrs set of leaves, but I want to be sure of the number of rows and where to start the repeat.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

stevieland said:


> sewnhair said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dee,
> ...


This is the post I was referring to


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > sewnhair said:
> ...


Hi. It is indeed 10 rows! So you certainly have enough now. I am always talking about increases the leaf bud section which is 12 rows so I out of habit said 12. Sorry about that! Good catch.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Sewnhair...she is probably sleeping coz of the other side of the world thing...
do you think that maybe she is counting the purl rows before and after the said 10 rows.... would that make sense??

Just want to help coz if your ready to keep knitting now.....well its hard sometimes to wait....

But i dont -of course- know for sure

Cheers


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank You Sharon

You are right, I am waiting, and it is hard to wait; I will probably go ahead and start cuz the fingers are a itching!!

What time is it in Australia? It is 9:48 here.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> Thank You Sharon
> 
> You are right, I am waiting, and it is hard to wait; I will probably go ahead and start cuz the fingers are a itching!!
> 
> What time is it in Australia? It is 9:48 here.


Did you see the post above? Just wanted to add that you do repeat rows 15-24 which is the 10 rows.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> Thank You Sharon
> 
> You are right, I am waiting, and it is hard to wait; I will probably go ahead and start cuz the fingers are a itching!!
> 
> What time is it in Australia? It is 9:48 here.


Hahahaha....I read WA as Western Australia....sorry for being coloquial....

It is late afternoon here...4pm nearly..... 18.4.12

Where is WA then??


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

On vac in Ga. Will try to do my block while I am here. Am also doing the shawl. on second repeat of chart 2. Have not used a chart before. So far so good.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

MrsG said:


> On vac in Ga. Will try to do my block while I am here. Am also doing the shawl. on second repeat of chart 2. Have not used a chart before. So far so good.


Not sure what part of Ga you are visiting, but hope the rain we are having today will not spoil any outdoor plans you have. It is nice weather to sit and knit though!! :wink: I'm in NE, Ga near Helen, beautiful waterfalls all around will be running nicely with all this rain!
Enjoy your visit!!
Marianne


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Sharon, "WA" is the abbreviation for the state of Washington. I have expressed this before, but I sure wish everyone would indicate where they're from. I find it soooo interesting!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> sewnhair said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dee,
> ...


Thanks for pointing us to the Shawl Progress Calculator. I have downloaded it and DH did some calculations with it for me.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I cannot believe it! About 3 weeks ago I messed up tinking and so ended up frogging 6 rows to my last life-line. I found it hard to pick up the stitches and so left it until Monday before trying again. I progressed on to the final chart, having put in a life line further on. I went to pull out a previous lifeline to reuse only to find a load of stitches had fallen off my needle. I hve now frogged 8 rows and am trying to make an effort to put the stitches back on the needle again :-(


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Yikes! :shock:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> I cannot believe it! About 3 weeks ago I messed up tinking and so ended up frogging 6 rows to my last life-line. I found it hard to pick up the stitches and so left it until Monday before trying again. I progressed on to the final chart, having put in a life line further on. I went to pull out a previous lifeline to reuse only to find a load of stitches had fallen off my needle. I hve now frogged 8 rows and am trying to make an effort to put the stitches back on the needle again :-(


I wrote something on the Alexandra KAL about 'feeling cheated out of learning from my mistakes' as I hadn't really made any at that point. Now, having only picked up 120 of the stitches from the lifeline (only half way) I believe I am doing a whole lot of learning now


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Phew! Picked up stitches from lifeline. Two rows re-knitted. :thumbup: New lifeline in  
Things I have learnt today:
i. Put a lifeline in EVERY purl row. (Make use of hole in interchangable instead of a darning needle. Saves a lot of time)
ii. Use point protectors;
iii. Re-knitting is not bad- those stitches are like familiar friends :thumbup: 
iv. I now understand what Dee means about the 2 decrease symbols looking like the shape they make;
v. Reading my knitting is like reading a favourite story  :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Phew! Picked up stitches from lifeline. Two rows re-knitted. :thumbup: New lifeline in
> Things I have learnt today:
> i. Put a lifeline in EVERY purl row. (Make use of hole in interchangable instead of a darning needle. Saves a lot of time)
> ii. Use point protectors;
> ...


I LOVE YOUr ATTITUDE.....I have found those re knitted stitches to be a bit like a pesky over familiar neighbour that you just cant avoid (like the fourth or fifth time you do them!!)....at times....good to have a positive spin on it....well done..

Which are we developing here....our patience..... perseverance, tenacity and concentration....good exersize !!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > Phew! Picked up stitches from lifeline. Two rows re-knitted. :thumbup: New lifeline in
> ...


Thanks for your words.
I enjoy the knitting. I thought I wouldn't enjoy re-knitting, but have found I don't mind. BUT I was looking forward (and still am) to completing. Mind you, my blocking kit is in the post, so this set back means I don't need it quite so soon.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a question. I am finished with the transitional chart and about to start on chart 4. So that the yarn overs aren't right on top of each other, I assume that I should knit the 4 rows of stockinette stitch in between the two patterns? (with the edges and center continuing). Or are the two supposed to be that way, like the charts shows. Am not sure what I should be doing at this point.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> I have a question. I am finished with the transitional chart and about to start on chart 4. So that the yarn overs aren't right on top of each other, I assume that I should knit the 4 rows of stockinette stitch in between the two patterns? (with the edges and center continuing). Or are the two supposed to be that way, like the charts shows. Am not sure what I should be doing at this point.


You just follow the charts. After you're done with chart 4 you're supposed to just go on to chart 5. It'll work out I promise!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> I have a question. I am finished with the transitional chart and about to start on chart 4. So that the yarn overs aren't right on top of each other, I assume that I should knit the 4 rows of stockinette stitch in between the two patterns? (with the edges and center continuing). Or are the two supposed to be that way, like the charts shows. Am not sure what I should be doing at this point.


Yes, just follow the charts, the YOs won't be on top of each other in the real knitting. Sometimes, one has to add or subtract a few stitches to make the pattern line up properly. It all works out when blocked, I promise.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks knittingnewbie. I just figured out why things didn't look right on the first row of chart 4 based on a couple of things you said. I just realized that since I added more repeats (9 instead of 5) on the leaf bud chart that I needed to adjust where I started on chart 4. It is working out fine now.

Hi Dee - we must have been writing to each other at the same time, thanks for your words of wisdom!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> Thanks knittingnewbie. I just figured out why things didn't look right on the first row of chart 4 based on a couple of things you said. I just realized that since I added more repeats (9 instead of 5) on the leaf bud chart that I needed to adjust where I started on chart 4. It is working out fine now.
> 
> Hi Dee - we must have been writing to each other at the same time, thanks for your words of wisdom!


Actually, no adjustments are necessary if the charts are followed exactly no matter how many times you knitted the leaf bud chart..... as long as you didnt' forget chart 2a, then chart 3 then 4 exactly as written.

I want to make sure that you know that I meant the designer, me, has to add or subtract stitches at the edges during the design process, not you the knitter of the pattern. You don't have to do anything but knit the charts exactly as shown. All the calculations have already been done for you. If you had to adjust anything for the pattern to line up, unfortunately, that means that you have made a mistake somewhere, sorry to say. :-(

Good luck.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I do understand. I did make mistake, luckily not to far back and frogged it back past 1 lifeline to fix. Now am on row 3 of chart 4 and it matches the pattern. Thanks!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Dee & Shawlettes,

I'm confused ----- first, I see a chart 5 being referred ro but I only have 4 charts, and the top of my chart 4 says to bind off, so I don't think I'm missing a chart. The second confusion I have is the stitch count. My counts have been accurate until now ---- Chart 4 row 11, I have 299 ( I added a row of leaves, which would have given me an additional 24 stitches) and I don't see how I will end up with 319 plus my additional 24 --- 343. What am I missing?


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

OK --- I think I've got the chart numbers now; there are 5 charts total 1; 2; 2a; 3; & 4 

Is that right?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

sewnhair said:


> OK --- I think I've got the chart numbers now; there are 5 charts total 1; 2; 2a; 3; & 4
> 
> Is that right?


Yes this is correct.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank You, Dreamfli


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> Hi Dee & Shawlettes,
> 
> I'm confused ----- first, I see a chart 5 being referred ro but I only have 4 charts, and the top of my chart 4 says to bind off, so I don't think I'm missing a chart. The second confusion I have is the stitch count. My counts have been accurate until now ---- Chart 4 row 11, I have 299 ( I added a row of leaves, which would have given me an additional 24 stitches) and I don't see how I will end up with 319 plus my additional 24 --- 343. What am I missing?


Rows 11-15 don't add any stitches, but the final row 17 adds a lot more than 4 (can't remember the number right now) since there is no corresponding double decrease for the yo k1 yo combo for each leave (note the knit 11 part) in order for the scallops to be extra stretchy. So you will end up with the number as stated.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

stevieland said:


> sewnhair said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dee & Shawlettes,
> ...


Thank You Dee,

I was hoping it was something like that; but was worried that I had missed something somewhere.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Finally got the photographs of my Ashton downloaded , computer was playing up.

Wanted to make first shawl in a heavier weight yarn so used Wendy supreme 100% cotton, used approx 500m. This also made a nice weight around my shoulders. I tend to wear long scarfs looped around neck a lot these days, need to keep my neck warm. This shawl was just the right size.

sorry doubled up one of the photographs, hope i have now put correct one on


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AverilC said:


> Finally got the photographs of my Ashton downloaded , computer was playing up.
> 
> Wanted to make first shawl in a heavier weight yarn so used Wendy supreme 100% cotton, used approx 500m. This also made a nice weight around my shoulders. I tend to wear long scarfs looped around neck a lot these days, need to keep my neck warm. This shawl was just the right size.


How lovely! That looks great. I love the color, and the stitch definition of that yarn is fantastic. Wonderful job. :thumbup:


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Dee, I was quite astounded when I finally decided to go for this. All the help and comments on the KAL have been so encouraging. So much so that not only do I now have an Alexandra on the go but another Ashton.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AverilC said:


> Thanks Dee, I was quite astounded when I finally decided to go for this. All the help and comments on the KAL have been so encouraging. So much so that not only do I now have an Alexandra on the go but another Ashton.


I am so glad to hear this. Was this the shawl that your husband wanted you to leave on the dining table while you blocked it because he was impressed by your excellent knitting skills?


----------



## Joananna (Apr 23, 2012)

How do I know when someone has posted a new comment, other than going into the forum?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

AverilC, your Ashton turned out beautifully! That sure is a gorgeous pink! Very feminine! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

joankniffen said:


> How do I know when someone has posted a new comment, other than going into the forum?


Go to the top of the screen and click on Watched Topics.... if someone has made a comment after yours, it will come up on a list with all the other topics you're watching.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Yes, thats the one. He has also helped me wind the Manos lace yarn for my Alexandra. This is because he had not made the swift for me that he had promised some months ago.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> AverilC, your Ashton turned out beautifully! That sure is a gorgeous pink! Very feminine! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi CathyAnn, thanks very much for your kind comments. I think that the computer must have distorted the colour, the yarn is actually a lovely soft milky coffee colour.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

AverilC; your Ashton is very beautiful and I really like the softness of the pink!


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! Sooo very much....I have been searching and searching for this pattern. Hope to be starting very soon. I had wanted this for myself but now much finish all the baby items I have on needles as these little ones will be here in the next two months.
Can't wait to start.
Judy


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Hello ladies. I'm just beginning my Ashton, I have finished chart 1 and about to embark on chart 2. After I knit it the first time, I will be back for questions regarding the pattern repeat. There are 213 pages here so please be patient with me, it would be a task to scroll through all of them looking for answers but I will try. - Gypsie


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

gypsie said:


> Hello ladies. I'm just beginning my Ashton, I have finished chart 1 and about to embark on chart 2. After I knit it the first time, I will be back for questions regarding the pattern repeat. There are 213 pages here so please be patient with me, it would be a task to scroll through all of them looking for answers but I will try. - Gypsie


Hi. If you have a question, please feel free to just post it here. There are too many pages to find an answer if you need one right away. Regarding the chart 2 pattern repeat, just go to the Chart 2 tutorial section and do what it tells you to do step at a time. I think you'll find your questions are answered.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Oh thank you so much Stevieland! I'm cruising along.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

AverilC said:


> Thanks Dee, I was quite astounded when I finally decided to go for this. All the help and comments on the KAL have been so encouraging. So much so that not only do I now have an Alexandra on the go but another Ashton.


Beautiful job and you are now officially addicted!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

gypsie said:


> Oh thank you so much Stevieland! I'm cruising along.


Any time you need help just post your question, you will be surprised how fast you get an answer. Some of us are on here at really weird hours. Me especially, I don't sleep much.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Do we have an edwina post place? I miss talking about my progress and feel kind of funny putting it here.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Do we have an edwina post place? I miss talking about my progress and feel kind of funny putting it here.


Since there is no official Edwina KAL, there really isn't any special place. Alexandra was the next KAL I did after this one, and since that one is still going, I haven't started any others yet. You can always start your own topic in the main section about it if you like.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

AverilC said:


> Finally got the photographs of my Ashton downloaded , computer was playing up.
> 
> Wanted to make first shawl in a heavier weight yarn so used Wendy supreme 100% cotton, used approx 500m. This also made a nice weight around my shoulders. I tend to wear long scarfs looped around neck a lot these days, need to keep my neck warm. This shawl was just the right size.
> 
> sorry doubled up one of the photographs, hope i have now put correct one on


Your Ashton is beautiful done in cotton. You knit beautifully. What mm needle did you use? 
I have purchased a light weight cotton from which I am hoping to make a small shawl.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Your Ashton is beautiful done in cotton. You knit beautifully. What mm needle did you use?
> I have purchased a light weight cotton from which I am hoping to make a small shawl.


Thanks DanaKay. Naughty I know but I didn't make a note of what size needle I used but it was probably 3.75mm but could have been 3.5mm. I do knit slightly loose so tend to go down a size.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Averil,

Your shawl is beautiful!! I think I need to make one in cotton, too; Just too pretty!!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

I've finished my Ashton, now I just need to get it blocked. Will post a pic as soon as i get that done.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dee. Hope you have a lovely day. What are you going to spend it doing?


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday from me too Dee. Have a great one.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AverilC said:


> Happy Birthday from me too Dee. Have a great one.





RebeccaMoe said:


> Happy Birthday Dee. Hope you have a lovely day. What are you going to spend it doing?


Thanks! I have the house to myself and plan on relaxing while knitting the second version of my new design with my trusty companion, little Stevie (my parrot) on my shoulder. And I'm not cleaning anything at all!!


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Sounds absolute bliss. I love having the house to myself.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday Dee!!!!! Sorry I'm late with this, Mom back in hospital. Home for a quick shower and change of clothes..


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEE!!! Sure hope you can pamper yourself today and spend it doing whatever suits your fancy. Wish I had brought a gift - because you are truly a gift to us at KP. May you be blessed in a special way today.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dee!!!!! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a question on the ssk instructions. I understand to slip first one and then a second stitch knitwise. My question arises when I slide the left hand needle into the front part of both stitches and knit them together. Do I slide the left needle in from the left side or the right side? I've already tinked one version of the shawl after I completed 4 times of chart 2 and want to be sure I'm doing it correctly now that I'm going to start again. Someone guide me please. Thank you!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Maggie Mae said:


> I have a question on the ssk instructions. I understand to slip first one and then a second stitch knitwise. My question arises when I slide the left hand needle into the front part of both stitches and knit them together. Do I slide the left needle in from the left side or the right side? I've already tinked one version of the shawl after I completed 4 times of chart 2 and want to be sure I'm doing it correctly now that I'm going to start again. Someone guide me please. Thank you!


You slip the left needle into the FRONT of the stitches on the right hand needle, then wrap the yarn around the right needle like you would with any knit stitch.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

So I was doing it correctly! Thank you so much for confirming this!


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dee!! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dee! Have loads of fun today!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Dee!    I'm glad you have the house to yourself and can relax and knit, knit, knit!


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday, Dee.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for the birthday greetings! I am knitting away at my new shawl.... good times!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks so much for the birthday greetings! I am knitting away at my new shawl.... good times!


Glad you are enjoying your day.
  :-D :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dear Dee, Great day for a birthday today, such lovely weather.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

May you enjoy many many happy returns of today Dee....xxxx
Happy Birthday...


----------



## Kristine W (Feb 25, 2011)

I have finished and blocked the Ashton shawl I made for my daughter for her birthay/ Mother's day. (She was born on Mother's Day.) My first ever shawl, and I loved the challenge and learning new things. I did 7 repeats of the bud chart, and 2 of the leaf chart (rows 15-24).

Kristine


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Kristine W said:



> I have finished and blocked the Ashton shawl I made for my daughter for her birthay/ Mother's day. (She was born on Mother's Day.) My first ever shawl, and I loved the challenge and learning new things. I did 7 repeats of the bud chart, and 2 of the leaf chart (rows 15-24).
> 
> Kristine


Hi Kristine. Your shawl is soooooo pretty! That is some textbook perfect knitting and blocking, that is for sure. The color is gorgeous and I love the subtle dyeing on the yarn. The extra leaves look very elegant as well. Wonderful!

P.S. I hope your daughter loves her new shawl.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Kristine, it is beautiful!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Kristine, your shawl is just stunning! And your blocking looks perfect. With your beautiful knitting, it sure doesn't look like a "first" shawl! Your daughter will be thrilled! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

BTW, that yarn is beautiful -- looks like a subtle pink and lavendar tonal yarn. What yarn did you use? It's gorgeous!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Maybe some day I will be able to post mine. The beautifully finished shawls give me hope and reason to stay with it!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Kristine W, That is your first shawl? It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

Kristine - Your shawl is gorgeous! What a lucky daughter. I was also curious about the yarn you used - what is it and how much did it take?


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Kristine W said:


> I have finished and blocked the Ashton shawl I made for my daughter for her birthay/ Mother's day. (She was born on Mother's Day.) My first ever shawl, and I loved the challenge and learning new things. I did 7 repeats of the bud chart, and 2 of the leaf chart (rows 15-24).
> 
> Kristine


Beautiful! I wish I could start one, but already have too many on the needles already. Come to think of it, I'd have to buy more needles!

Cindy


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok i finally got the yarn and the needle to start my Ashton!! I got 2 skeins of Deborah Norvile Serenity sock weight yarn(please dont hate me.. its all i could afford and it was on sale for 2 50 a skein) and size 3 chiagoo lace needles, Is the yarn ok for this?? Did i do good?? I did get 4 skiens (2 color ways) one is Pink sugar and the other one is Obsidian I am leaning towards the Obsidian just because i never heard of that word


----------



## Kristine W (Feb 25, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Kristine, your shawl is just stunning! And your blocking looks perfect. With your beautiful knitting, it sure doesn't look like a "first" shawl! Your daughter will be thrilled! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> BTW, that yarn is beautiful -- looks like a subtle pink and lavendar tonal yarn. What yarn did you use? It's gorgeous!


Cathy Ann, The yarn is Bramwell 4 ply acrylic, fine weight, Dawn color, kind of a light burgundy and pink tonal, and I bought it probably over 10 years ago when I had purchased a knitting machine at an estate sale. It came on a cone, with like 1200 yards on the cone, so I didn't have to worry about having to join or running out. My daughter has 4 kids under the age of 7, so I wanted it to be easily washable. I may have to make a smaller one for the oldest for her birthday in June.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Ok i finally got the yarn and the needle to start my Ashton!! I got 2 skeins of Deborah Norvile Serenity sock weight yarn(please dont hate me.. its all i could afford and it was on sale for 2 50 a skein) and size 3 chiagoo lace needles, Is the yarn ok for this?? Did i do good?? I did get 4 skiens (2 color ways) one is Pink sugar and the other one is Obsidian I am leaning towards the Obsidian just because i never heard of that word


Hoodedmaiden, your yarn sounds beautiful.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Ok i finally got the yarn and the needle to start my Ashton!! I got 2 skeins of Deborah Norvile Serenity sock weight yarn(please dont hate me.. its all i could afford and it was on sale for 2 50 a skein) and size 3 chiagoo lace needles, Is the yarn ok for this?? Did i do good?? I did get 4 skiens (2 color ways) one is Pink sugar and the other one is Obsidian I am leaning towards the Obsidian just because i never heard of that word


I think someone else used that yarn and it was lovely. But..... the #3 needles are a little small for fingering weight yarn... unless you are an extremely loose knitter.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Kristine: your shawl is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Kristine, Your shawl is beautiful...I love the color! You did a fantastic job, your daughter will be thrilled.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Kristine that is a beautiful shawl, your daughter will treasure it.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

stevieland said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok i finally got the yarn and the needle to start my Ashton!! I got 2 skeins of Deborah Norvile Serenity sock weight yarn(please dont hate me.. its all i could afford and it was on sale for 2 50 a skein) and size 3 chiagoo lace needles, Is the yarn ok for this?? Did i do good?? I did get 4 skiens (2 color ways) one is Pink sugar and the other one is Obsidian I am leaning towards the Obsidian just because i never heard of that word
> ...


lol theres ALWAYS a but  on the label it recommends 3-5 size needle.. mabe i should go to a 5 eh?? bye the way i consider my self a tight knitter, Soo mabe a 5 should do it ?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > hoodedmaiden60 said:
> ...


Yes, a 5 then would be best. Keep in mind that the suggested needle size on the yarn labels are never referring to lace, which is knitted at a bigger gauge than usual in order to obtain a nice drape.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

stevieland said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > stevieland said:
> ...


I love learning from u !! Thank u


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, it's been a long time on the needles, but at last I have finished my Ashton. And it is on the blocking boards. I am not sure I have blocked it properly, but I am happy with it and it's for me to wrap around my shoulders to keep ME warm so that's what matters. The edge is done with a variegated yarn from the same colour batch as the main. I ran out of the plain. I have some Ella Rae which a friend gave to me which I am going to do the next one with. This was a lovely 4ply yarn to practice on. It's my favourite colour.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Very nice Ashton. I really like what you did with the border! :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Very nice Ashton. I really like what you did with the border! :thumbup:


Thank you. I am really rather pleased with the way the boarder turned out.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretty Ashton, I like the change in the border, hmmm that may be an idea for my next one.

By the way my Edwina is finished. Cotton Candy Pink 1 1/2 balls of Ice Yarn Kristal Candy Pink. 2 to 3 weeks of work.

Absolutely beautiful and I don't like Pink LOL


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Well, it's been a long time on the needles, but at last I have finished my Ashton. And it is on the blocking boards. I am not sure I have blocked it properly, but I am happy with it and it's for me to wrap around my shoulders to keep ME warm so that's what matters. The edge is done with a variegated yarn from the same colour batch as the main. I ran out of the plain. I have some Ella Rae which a friend gave to me which I am going to do the next one with. This was a lovely 4ply yarn to practice on. It's my favourite colour.


Beautiful - wish I had more needles & yarn to start one!


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Pretty Ashton, I like the change in the border, hmmm that may be an idea for my next one.
> 
> By the way my Edwina is finished. Cotton Candy Pink 1 1/2 balls of Ice Yarn Kristal Candy Pink. 2 to 3 weeks of work.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful and I don't like Pink LOL


Edwina is beautiful, too! Is that a pattern here on KP?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

RebeccaMoe, The different color on the border sure does give your shawl a different character. Your points are so even. Wow! Isn't it amazing how blocking transforms our shawls?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Dreamfli, Your Edwina is stunning. I hadn't realized how beautiful she is until I saw yours. The color you chose makes her look so exotic. Another Alexandra Shawl was on my needles, but you have just changed my mind. Edwina it is.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> RebeccaMoe, The different color on the border sure does give your shawl a different character. Your points are so even. Wow! Isn't it amazing how blocking transforms our shawls?


This shawl is amazing....another one....and you know I have never blocked anything I have knitted previously, it sure does transform stuff PR....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Pretty Ashton, I like the change in the border, hmmm that may be an idea for my next one.
> 
> By the way my Edwina is finished. Cotton Candy Pink 1 1/2 balls of Ice Yarn Kristal Candy Pink. 2 to 3 weeks of work.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful and I don't like Pink LOL


Your Edwina is beautiful. Wow, you work so quickly. it doesn't seem like 2 minutes since you were very early on and asking for advise. And I can't see any mistakes. It must be quite difficult to block on the wall. Did you get help?
Thank you for your kind comments about my Ashton.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> > RebeccaMoe, The different color on the border sure does give your shawl a different character. Your points are so even. Wow! Isn't it amazing how blocking transforms our shawls?
> ...


You are right about how blocking transforms. I have never blocked before and it does something marvelous to our work. I was very nervous about blocking and thought I was making a bit of a hash of it, but I think it's turned out pretty well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

cwknitnut said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty Ashton, I like the change in the border, hmmm that may be an idea for my next one.
> ...


Edwina is another of Stevieland's pattern's. Not sure if it's available here on KP, but it is available on Ravelry. You could send her a PM.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty Ashton, I like the change in the border, hmmm that may be an idea for my next one.
> ...


I find it easier to block on the wall. My knees don't like it when I crawl around on the floor, plus my living space (a motor home) has no place to lay it down.

I work from the middle out. Hubby hands me pins. I don't have the wires yet!


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> cwknitnut said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamfli said:
> ...


Thanks, found her on Ravelry!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Dee, please help. I wish to do another Ashton and I was thinking of using Rowan Kidsilk Haze. I have 3 X 25g balls each approx. 200+ metres. I wish to do 7 repeats of Charts 2 and extend the leaf border by rows 15 to 24. Will I have enough yarn? I have been inspired by the beading that is going on and thought the cream yarn with seed pearls would look lovely but don't want to start if not going to work. Also what size needles (in mm if possible). Thanks.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is my Ashton off the blocks. We had a sunny afternoon yesterday and so put her on the line to blow in the breeze.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It looks so pretty hanging on your clothes line. The green in your Ashton is is the same color as your lawn with the sunshine playing in it. It's interesting how the light colors in the border all gathered right there on the bottom point. 

What do you call the blue flowers right at the bottom point of your shawl? The look so much like the ones blooming in my yard.

I'm just ending today and you've already started tomorrow.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

RebeccaMoe, I sure like your Ashton, and especially the way the dark part of the yarn is on the bottom border of the shawl. Did you plan it that way? What a beautiful green for Spring and Summer - or any time of the year for that matter! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> It looks so pretty hanging on your clothes line. The green in your Ashton is is the same color as your lawn with the sunshine playing in it. It's interesting how the light colors in the border all gathered right there on the bottom point.
> 
> What do you call the blue flowers right at the bottom point of your shawl? The look so much like the ones blooming in my yard.
> 
> I'm just ending today and you've already started tomorrow.


We here in the UK call those flowers Bluebells. I think else where they are called Hyacinths. Bluebells are my favourite flower. We get lots in woodlands and make a brilliant display.
Thank you for your lovely comments.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> RebeccaMoe, I sure like your Ashton, and especially the way the dark part of the yarn is on the bottom border of the shawl. Did you plan it that way? What a beautiful green for Spring and Summer - or any time of the year for that matter! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you for your praise. I ran out of the main colour, but I had a ball of the same type of yarn that was variegated with the same green in it. So for the final chart I decided to do it with that. I am really pleased with the way it turned out. And am impressed at how the colours worked together like that making the bottom point look like had planned it. I took it to work today and showed it to my colleague who thought I had designed it like that.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's strange the way things work out sometimes Rebecca. If you had planned it, it probably would not have worked out so well! It's really beautiful. I am working on my first Ashton now, in between visitors and road trips.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

gypsie said:


> It's strange the way things work out sometimes Rebecca. If you had planned it, it probably would not have worked out so well! It's really beautiful. I am working on my first Ashton now, in between visitors and road trips.


Great. Go for it. I started late and it took me a long time, but I really enjoyed the process. I am just about ready to start my second with some Ella Rae, which was a lovely gift from a dear friend.


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks steveland for the shawl pattern.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Dee, please help. I wish to do another Ashton and I was thinking of using Rowan Kidsilk Haze. I have 3 X 25g balls each approx. 200+ metres. I wish to do 7 repeats of Charts 2 and extend the leaf border by rows 15 to 24. Will I have enough yarn? I have been inspired by the beading that is going on and thought the cream yarn with seed pearls would look lovely but don't want to start if not going to work. Also what size needles (in mm if possible). Thanks.


Hi. Sorry, I read thisyesterday and meant to get back to you sooner, please forgive me.

You might be cutting it close. If I do the math involved, and you use regular yarn with #5 needles, based upon the fact that I personally used about 420 yards for the regular size, and all things being equal, you would need about 570 yards. BUT-- most people that use that yarn on ravelry used at least at US6 needle to give the mohair that open, airy look. So that means you will use more yarn but the shawl will block out bigger.

So maybe just add extra leaves at the end, I think that would be pretty and still be a nice size.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Here is my Ashton off the blocks. We had a sunny afternoon yesterday and so put her on the line to blow in the breeze.


I love your Ashton! The contrast on the edge looks very cool. Nice pictures too. You really did a lovely job with your shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my Ashton off the blocks. We had a sunny afternoon yesterday and so put her on the line to blow in the breeze.
> ...


Thanks for your comments. And thank you for the pattern. I have already got my next Ashton on the pins, with the Ella Rae you might remember me telling you about.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Dee, please help. I wish to do another Ashton and I was thinking of using Rowan Kidsilk Haze. I have 3 X 25g balls each approx. 200+ metres. I wish to do 7 repeats of Charts 2 and extend the leaf border by rows 15 to 24. Will I have enough yarn? I have been inspired by the beading that is going on and thought the cream yarn with seed pearls would look lovely but don't want to start if not going to work. Also what size needles (in mm if possible). Thanks.
> ...


Lol, you are forgiven. Thanks for response, I will have to think about what I am going to do.


----------



## Marie Fuller (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Dee,
I'm Marie. I just purchased the Elizabeth Shawl, but after looking atit Idecided to do the Ashton first because it seems less complicated. So how do I start? It looks like a maze to me. And I dont know how to do a long tail cast on. Can you help me to get info? Thanks a lot. I 'll need your help often. Marie Tis message is for Dee O'Keep


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Marie: Congrats on your decision to join the KAL. We answer questions as they come, not necessarily from Dee, but she does answer questions. To do the long tail cast on go to You Tube and type in long tail cast on. There are wonderful instructions and they are visual. Good Luck and Happy Knitting!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Marie Fuller said:


> Hi Dee,
> I'm Marie. I just purchased the Elizabeth Shawl, but after looking atit Idecided to do the Ashton first because it seems less complicated. So how do I start? It looks like a maze to me. And I dont know how to do a long tail cast on. Can you help me to get info? Thanks a lot. I 'll need your help often. Marie Tis message is for Dee O'Keep


Welcome Marie! You can really do any cast on you like, long tail is just the quickest and easiest!

I see you've been given good advice, but here is a video from my favorite knitting site that will tell you how to do it:






This is one of the many videos on youtube that come from the www.Knittinghelp.com website, which has videos for just about anything that you might want to do, by the way. That is the site that taught me how to knit.

You can also go to Youtube and search under anything you are trying to figure out out knitting and there is bound to be a video for it!

I strongly recommend that once you follow the cast on directions on the pattern, the go immediately to the Tutorial section and follow it step by step with the charts... try not to overthink it, just following the tutorial and knitting what it tells you to do usually clears things up... but always come on back here with any questions!

Good luck,

Dee


----------



## Marie Fuller (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Dee,
Thanks so much fo the quick reply. I'm excited to start on the Ashton right now. Hopefully it will go smoothly.If not I'll have to pester you or our Kp friends. Thanks again Dee. Marie


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Hi Marie
just follow the instructions step by step as Dee says. I was always horrified at the thought of charts but I am now on to an Alexandra and a second Ashton on the needles. When you are part way through you suddenly realise you are doing it and then you are flying and want to finish so you do another one,. good luck, keep going use markers and DONT FORGET the lifeline.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'm wondering if any one else is having problems with Chart 3 row 5. I have frogged it several times, count the right number of stitches, 8 in the beginning and then end up with 9, 1 extra where I should just have a yarn over. I don't get it. I keep frogging it and count 8, turn around to knit it and have 9. I know I must be doing something wrong but can't figure it out. I did the next section to make sure my stitch marker is in the right place and it seems to be. What's up?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I'm wondering if any one else is having problems with Chart 3 row 5. I have frogged it several times, count the right number of stitches, 8 in the beginning and then end up with 9, 1 extra where I should just have a yarn over. I don't get it. I keep frogging it and count 8, turn around to knit it and have 9. I know I must be doing something wrong but can't figure it out. I did the next section to make sure my stitch marker is in the right place and it seems to be. What's up?


I think everybody had trouble on this row - there's just a lot going on!! Without seeing it, it's kind of hard to tell you what to do, but...here goes. Tink back to row 4, the purl row, and be sure you have 207 stitches on the needles. Everybody has a different way of using markers, but I only marked where the blue repeats ended by counting backward from the center and border stitches. For ease in keeping track of where you are, you can place a marker AFTER each blue repeat, so there would be 12 completed stitches before each marker. You mentioned 8 and 9 stitches, but I'm not sure where that is. Your first section is two border stitches and 8 white stitches. The blue repeats are all 12 stitches when the section is complete. The last white section of the first half is 11 stitches plus your center stitch. When you repeat all this in the second half of the shawl, the first white section is 8 stitches, the blue repeats are all 12, and the last white section is 11 stitches plus 2 border stitches. (These stitch counts are what you should have when the stitches are done.) Try breaking the blue repeat section into two sections, covering one half while stitching the other, so you aren't looking at so many stitches at one time. Usually when you are one stitch off it's a yarnover. Hope this helps,
Kay


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Thank you Kay. It's late here in Texas but tomorrow morning I'm going to follow your advise, do some counting and perhaps go back to row 3. I was just beginning row 5. Actually the more I look at it the more I think I added a stitch in row 1. I got a little smug and was just zipping along. I check each row before moving on by reading the graph and touching each stitch before I start the next purl row but I think my eyes deceived me. Thanks again.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'm at my whits end. I have tinked and knitted and counted and touched every stitch and still come up with one extra stitch on Chart 3, row 5, first section.

k 2 border sts, yarn over, k 2 tog, yarn over, k 1, yarn over, sl sl k, k 1, yarn over.

Problem is that I have one too many stitches. I have tinked back to row 1 and counted and touched and chanted through it and still have one too many stitches in that section when I get to it again. What is wrong with me?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I'm at my whits end. I have tinked and knitted and counted and touched every stitch and still come up with one extra stitch on Chart 3, row 5, first section.
> 
> k 2 border sts, yarn over, k 2 tog, yarn over, k 1, yarn over, sl sl k, k 1, yarn over.
> 
> Problem is that I have one too many stitches. I have tinked back to row 1 and counted and touched and chanted through it and still have one too many stitches in that section when I get to it again. What is wrong with me?


Why do you think you have too many stitches? Do you have a marker there from a previous row?? If so, you need to remove it and others. They will only confuse you as the pattern changes row to row. I suggest you do the white stitches, place a marker, do a blue repeat, place a marker, do a blue repeat, and so on. I suggest you use only one marker placed before you stitch, and that is where you begin the white stitches before center and before the end. In this case, you need 11 stitches plus the center stitch to make the pattern (I usually place a marker after the center stitch). Place a marker 11 stitches before the center stitch, or 12 stitches if you PM after the center stitch. If your count is right, you will finish the last blue repeat at that marker. Let me know if this works.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Ok, I'm going to try it. Yes, I have a marker at the beginning and end of each blue pattern repeat. I have spent at least 8 hours or more, probably 16 hours to be honest,,,,yesterday and all morning today.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I'm at my whits end. I have tinked and knitted and counted and touched every stitch and still come up with one extra stitch on Chart 3, row 5, first section.
> 
> k 2 border sts, yarn over, k 2 tog, yarn over, k 1, yarn over, sl sl k, k 1, yarn over.
> 
> Problem is that I have one too many stitches. I have tinked back to row 1 and counted and touched and chanted through it and still have one too many stitches in that section when I get to it again. What is wrong with me?


I don't know if this is going to help you or not, but this is what I do. I've stopped counting stitches across, at least putting the emphasis on that. Rather, I "read" the stitches, looking at the pattern across each side, studying it at each repeat to make sure each YO and decrease lines up properly with the rows below, that the design is forming as it should. Counting cannot pinpoint exactly where the error is to be found. For me, almost invariably, my errors are with the YO's, one added where it shouldn't be, or one missed. I really feel for you! Many of us have had a problem right where you are, and had to frog and tink over and over again. You are not alone! You WILL get past this!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Not to beat a dead horse, but don't keep markers in place from previous rows! The first part of the pattern is changing!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh, what a dunce I am. It's amazing how powerful the brain is and how it can work against us sometimes. I set everything on those darned stitch markers and was determined to go by them. Kay, thank you thank you thank you! And bless you! My back is killing me and I need to do some yoga stretches before I go on! Happy Knitting!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Wonderful! Just put it down for a while and relax!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

CathyAnn, yes I stopped counting a while back and started reading. After reading and tinking so many times in this area I just felt certain I was doing it right. It was the darned stitch marker that threw me for a loop. Silly me! I came across that problem before so I should have known better!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

You have such a wonderful attitude! I suggest that reading through Dee's page on lace knitting tips would be helpful. I've sure done that and picked up on points I hadn't at the first reading, and found doing so VERY helpful. If it's any consolation, you aren't the first to get messed up using markers! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I'm at my whits end. I have tinked and knitted and counted and touched every stitch and still come up with one extra stitch on Chart 3, row 5, first section.
> 
> k 2 border sts, yarn over, k 2 tog, yarn over, k 1, yarn over, sl sl k, k 1, yarn over.
> 
> Problem is that I have one too many stitches. I have tinked back to row 1 and counted and touched and chanted through it and still have one too many stitches in that section when I get to it again. What is wrong with me?


THANK YOU!!! I am at the same place and wasn't sure what I had done. Mine has been "put down for rest" for almost 2 weeks. I had one marker out of place, had knitted one stitch wrong thereby messing up the entire row. Came home from work sick today & decided to at least touch the shawl. Read your post and following suggestions helped me find my mistake. All better now. Happy sigh ;-)


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Markers are a double-edged sword - I hate trying to knit around them so I use only one "permanent" one just after the center stitch(es), then one on each end to mark where the blue repeats end. So I minimize my annoyance!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Elaine, I'm so glad my mistake and solving it has helped you. I hope you feel better soon. I got that pesky row 5, chart 3 done with thanks to Kay. Kay I haven't always used markers as much as I have for the Ashton. They have helped me tremendously avoid many mistakes but they sure fooled with my head this time. Thanks again for your attentiveness to my problem!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

You're quite welcome!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Gypsie and Engteacher, glad to see everything is under control due to the great advice you received. I couldn't have done it better myself, which is why I let the masters advise you.  

That row 5 has been the nemesis of many before you...


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Well actually it not should been a problem Dee if only I had not set such store by that stitch marker. I think I wasted a good 12 hours or more dancing around it and then thanks to Kay I got rid of the bugger! All is well and I'm now on the road to success!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

I finally got pics of my Ashton!!! Finished size is 60" by 29".

Debra Norville Serenity Garden ---- 100% Acrylic (Didn't realize until after I started) Color --- SEA


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Your Ashton turned out beautifully! Others have made theirs out of acrylic too, and they did just fine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Very beautiful shawl sewn hair!


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank You!! This was a lot of fun and I learned alot!!! I am no longer afraid of charts!! I am currently working on the Sun Catcher shawl from Ravelry, which I needed to start right away due to the April 30 end date for starting. I plant to do more Ashtons; and others by Dee. 

Thank You Dee, for such a beautiful shawl and all your help in making it. Your directions have spoiled me --- so very easy to understand and follow, and your charts are so very user friendly. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sewnhair, Your Ashton turned out very pretty.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> I finally got pics of my Ashton!!! Finished size is 60" by 29".
> 
> Debra Norville Serenity Garden ---- 100% Acrylic (Didn't realize until after I started) Color --- SEA


Lovely!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Oh gosh it's beautiful! I love the colors and it's just perfect! So are the flowers!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sewnhair said:


> Thank You!! This was a lot of fun and I learned alot!!! I am no longer afraid of charts!! I am currently working on the Sun Catcher shawl from Ravelry, which I needed to start right away due to the April 30 end date for starting. I plant to do more Ashtons; and others by Dee.
> 
> Thank You Dee, for such a beautiful shawl and all your help in making it. Your directions have spoiled me --- so very easy to understand and follow, and your charts are so very user friendly. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!


You're welcome, you're welcome!!!! i couldn't be more happy to hear how well the pattern worked out for you. Another convert!!

Your shawl turned out absolutely lovely. I love the color and the way the striping turned out. And your knitting is perfect. Great job!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Very beautiful shawl, wonderful colors!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'm not Catholic, but I need to confess to my KP Ashton KAL, that I have made some mistakes on my Ashton that I just found. I'm not going back. By some miracle, I'm back on track, I don't know how. I also can't figure out how those mistakes were made since I don't even go on to the next row till I have touched and read each stitch before moving on. Just goes to show that I can't be perfect no matter how hard I try. I am moving on because whoever ends up with this gifted shawl will never know the difference and I won't tell if you don't tell!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

gypsie said:


> I'm not Catholic, but I need to confess to my KP Ashton KAL, that I have made some mistakes on my Ashton that I just found. I'm not going back. By some miracle, I'm back on track, I don't know how. I also can't figure out how those mistakes were made since I don't even go on to the next row till I have touched and read each stitch before moving on. Just goes to show that I can't be perfect no matter how hard I try. I am moving on because whoever ends up with this gifted shawl will never know the difference and I won't tell if you don't tell!


I can tell you from experience whomever gets the shawl will not notice. They will just love what you made.


----------



## Marie Fuller (Jun 15, 2011)

DearKP Ashton KAL friends,
I just started toknit the shawl to the first 3 rows(Ihave 7 stitches on the needle and stuck there.I feel so dense and don't know if I should cast on 2sts for border and follow the chart and how do I add the middle stitch for center and so on..to the end of row then add 2 more for the end border. I hope you can help me because I'm the second language learner. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Marie Fuller said:


> DearKP Ashton KAL friends,
> I just started toknit the shawl to the first 3 rows(Ihave 7 stitches on the needle and stuck there.I feel so dense and don't know if I should cast on 2sts for border and follow the chart and how do I add the middle stitch for center and so on..to the end of row then add 2 more for the end border. I hope you can help me because I'm the second language learner. Thanks so much in advance.


Marie, why not start reading the Tutorial, which will show you step by step exactly what to do. Start reading under where it says "Chart 1." I cut and pasted that section here, but if you follow what it says, you will know exactly what to do. For example:

Chart 1

You already have 7 stitches on your needles. Working the chart from right to left, begin Row 1.

1. Knit the 2 border stitches that are not shown on the chart
2. Knit the chart stitches from right to left [yo, k1, yo]
3. Knit the center stitch that is not shown on the chart
4. Knit the chart again from right to left [yo, k1, yo]
5. Knit the last two border stitches that are not shown on the chart

And then proceed with the instructions per the tutorial.

Keep in mind that you don't "add" any stitches exactly, you just are knitting the two borders and the center stitches over stitches that are already there.... you don't need to do any increases or anything, you just have to remember to knit those borders and center st in between the chart stitches. Check out page 2 of the charts for detailed info on that, where it says "Garter Borders and Center Stitch Placement."

See if that works for you, and if not, come on back and we'll try again.

Good luck!


----------



## Marie Fuller (Jun 15, 2011)

DearKAL friends,
ThankYou very much! I have been waiting for my angel to answer and you appear. Yes, I will try again . As I said I'm a second language learner,so I'll need alot of help from you.Much appreciated for your promt response. Marie


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Marie Fuller said:


> DearKP Ashton KAL friends,
> I just started toknit the shawl to the first 3 rows(Ihave 7 stitches on the needle and stuck there.I feel so dense and don't know if I should cast on 2sts for border and follow the chart and how do I add the middle stitch for center and so on..to the end of row then add 2 more for the end border. I hope you can help me because I'm the second language learner. Thanks so much in advance.


You can do it Marie. I didn't think I could. I started it and said I couldn't, then tried again and said I could. Just keep trying and it will all come together. I had to learn that the chart is for the first stitches to the center stitch, then you must start at the beginning of the chart again to finish the left side of the center stitch to the end. Does that make sense? It took me a while to figure that out.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Marie, I know just how you feel. I tried to make chart reading much harder than it really is. Took me several tries. What helped me most was the suggestion to read the instructions in the tutorial out loud iand point to each square in the chart as I read what to do. It finally clicked. Stay with it. It does get easier.


----------



## jmwilli (Feb 3, 2011)

I am using lace weight yarn for this. I would like to know if there is an estimate as to how many repeats of chart 2 one should work to get a shawl of about the same size and how much yarn one would need. The yarn is KnitPicks Shimmer.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I am using a lace weight and I am on the 9th and final repeat to get the size I need. However, remember that you have to block this and depending upon the stretch in your yarn it might be large enough with just seven. Dee will probably have a better answer as she has already done the math.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jmwilli said:


> I am using lace weight yarn for this. I would like to know if there is an estimate as to how many repeats of chart 2 one should work to get a shawl of about the same size and how much yarn one would need. The yarn is KnitPicks Shimmer.


Since my shawls were all knitted in fingering weight, I am afraid I can't really advise you from experience. I assume you probably have at least 2 skeins of the yarn, since the yardage is I think 440. Nanciann did a version in lace that was about 60" across and she did 9 repeats and used 550 yards on US 3 needles. You could look through the KAL pics here and see if anyone used lace weight to see what size they came up with. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## jmwilli (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advise. I looked at nancianne's postings and will probably knit 8 or 9 repeats of pattern 2.

This shawl pattern is well written and a good one to use to try first time knitting with lace weight yarn. I have knit 7 repeats and have had no major meltdowns.


----------



## Granny24 (Apr 4, 2011)

Please don't think that ANYTHING is beyond your slills. I am 79 yrs old and have only been knitting for about 2 yrs. Thought I could never cable, but guess what! I made a beautiful scarf and have now finished a cable and lace afghan. You can do I and I will be cheering you on.


----------



## Marie Fuller (Jun 15, 2011)

Dear KAL friends, Cheer for me because I just finished the chart 1,now I'm on chart2 repeat but I don't see mentioning about row 1+3. Do I do repeat in those 2 rows? I only saw follow the ROW 5,7,9 and 11 with repeat? Please advise. Thanks so much. Marie


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Marie Fuller said:


> Dear KAL friends, Cheer for me because I just finished the chart 1,now I'm on chart2 repeat but I don't see mentioning about row 1+3. Do I do repeat in those 2 rows? I only saw follow the ROW 5,7,9 and 11 with repeat? Please advise. Thanks so much. Marie


You repeat the *whole* chart -- rows 1 through 12. You can repeat the whole chart 5 or more times. I did it 9 times on my Ashton. Some have done it even 11 times. One lady did it 3 times on a shawl for a little girl.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Marie Fuller said:


> Dear KAL friends, Cheer for me because I just finished the chart 1,now I'm on chart2 repeat but I don't see mentioning about row 1+3. Do I do repeat in those 2 rows? I only saw follow the ROW 5,7,9 and 11 with repeat? Please advise. Thanks so much. Marie


Hi Marie. I am on to my second Ashton and as fr as I read it you also do rows 1 and 3 of chart 2 in each repeat. Maybe I read it incorrectly, but it worked for me. Keep going, you will get there in the end. It took me about a month to do my first Ashton, I can see me finishing this one much faster. 
Ah. I hve just re-read your post. Are you talking about the repeat inside the blue area? You just keep knitting the stitches that you have on the needles until you reach the center or the end of the row. The blue repeat area means that each time you do chart 2 you will add one more leaf bud to that section than you had in the lst. Not sure I have explained that very well, maybe some one else will explain it more clearly.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Yay for you Marie, keep going. Repeat all of chart 2 just as CathyAnn said, at least 4 times and more if you want a larger shawl.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Marie Fuller said:


> Dear KAL friends, Cheer for me because I just finished the chart 1,now I'm on chart2 repeat but I don't see mentioning about row 1+3. Do I do repeat in those 2 rows? I only saw follow the ROW 5,7,9 and 11 with repeat? Please advise. Thanks so much. Marie


Rows 1 and 3 are just knit all the way, before the pattern begins on row 5. Likewise at the beginning of chart 2a, rows 1 and 3 are all knit.
Sue


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am just about to go to work, but I thought I would post my question so that when I get home there might be an answer.
I have completed row 11 of chart 2a. As I got to the end of the row I realised I did ssk at the bebinning of the row instead of k2tog. I put a lifeline in on row 10. How do i change that stitch without tinking?


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd tink and save myself a wealth of headaches that could happen trying to just undo and redo that stitch. I say this because at the beginning and end of the rows is where we are doing yo's to increase and when you go to mess with that area at least from my personal experience things can unravel and make a mess.
It is possible to change it and should you try, I would start by sliding the stitches that made the ssk on to a marker you can open and close. Once that is done release that stitch from the needle and rework the stitches right from the marker leaning the proper way.
Hope that makes sense to you.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> I'd tink and save myself a wealth of headaches that could happen trying to just undo and redo that stitch. I say this because at the beginning and end of the rows is where we are doing yo's to increase and when you go to mess with that area at least from my personal experience things can unravel and make a mess.
> It is possible to change it and should you try, I would start by sliding the stitches that made the ssk on to a marker you can open and close. Once that is done release that stitch from the needle and rework the stitches right from the marker leaning the proper way.
> Hope that makes sense to you.


DanaKay, what a wonderful idea to isolate the stitch that way! I'll remember that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok, so although i'm starting this is much later than the rest of you, I am taking the plunge! As of tonight, I've finished the first pass on chart 2. I'm using merino mix sock yarn in navy, forest green and raspberry. It's not a stripe, just a pretty mix of the colors. Stands out on the needles, so it's great to use. 

I love the way the charts are described and the hints and tips. Makes me more confident that I can do this. And because I'm a visual person, this just makes more sense.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Knitaddict, I'm sure you will do great. You aren't far behind me. I'm just starting chart 3 for the 2nd time due to the fact that I had to frog because I forgot to do chart 2A. Good luck to you.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

It seems new members of this KAL are starting all the time. Welcome, Knitaddict! Sounds like you're doing well. Frogging just goes with lace knitting!


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes .....please count me one ,joining this KAL.Hve never done any such thing...but then, everyday brings opportunity to learn something new! And what an opportunity to knit a shawl under your guidance !Love to start...when are we going to start?All the best wishes and thanks a lot for this offer! :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Wecome knitaddict and babyamma! So glad you are joining us. This is going to be the KAL that never ends. YAHOO!!!!

Babyamma, do you have your pattern? Because you just start knitting it, and come on back with your progress, and comments, and if you need help or cheerleading, whatever you like. I check to see if there are any new comments at least once a day and I know other of the Shawlettes (that what we call the "graduates" who have knit the shawl, learned charts, and have been knitting all of these fabulous fancy shawls that you've seen on the site for a few months) stop in from time to time also. Good luck!

Dee


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Marie Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > Dear KAL friends, Cheer for me because I just finished the chart 1,now I'm on chart2 repeat but I don't see mentioning about row 1+3. Do I do repeat in those 2 rows? I only saw follow the ROW 5,7,9 and 11 with repeat? Please advise. Thanks so much. Marie
> ...


Cheers to you, Rebecca, and welcome too. I see that your question was answered very well, but I wanted to say hi personally.


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks,Dee, have the pattern,hope to share something very soon.


----------



## GiGiRose (May 18, 2012)

I hope to print the pattern this weekend and then go in search of some yarn to start this KAL. I am new to KP and I'm not sure this is how to sign up for a KAL. I read over the forum information but I still wasn't sure. Hope I did it right. 
Can't wait to try this pattern.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

GiGiRose said:


> I hope to print the pattern this weekend and then go in search of some yarn to start this KAL. I am new to KP and I'm not sure this is how to sign up for a KAL. I read over the forum information but I still wasn't sure. Hope I did it right.
> Can't wait to try this pattern.


Welcome! Just by posting you are automatically signed up!! We are not formal here... just start knitting, and post as often as you like, comments, pics, questions... whatever.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome to the three new comers. It is a GREAT shawl to strt with. Many of us have knit more than one...and keep bugging poor Dee for more designs. I am afraid that we are insatiable for Designs by Dee! (Dee...we love you!)


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Amen! :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Double Amen


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, I had another pattern that I planned to make for a wedding, but it's not half as pretty as Dee's designs, so I may rethink that project.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

To all the above I say Ditto!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, there is something so special about all her designs. Once you start knitting them, you become addicted!

Sue


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I come to work, I turn on my computer, and, well.... what a lovely way to start the day! Thanks to all of you for saying such nice things about my shawls. You all inspire me to try to be my best. I just wish I was could knock out the designs quicker. Thanks for being patient with me.

P.S. Nadira will make her appearance this Tuesday if all goes well.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

If you designed it quicker, it would not be the same well written pattern and beautiful design. We all have to have patience in abundance already to be hand knitters.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

If you designed them any quicker, we'd be working our fingers to the bones trying to keep up with you, and we wouldn't have a chance to try different yarns and colorways on the ones you've already done. 

I did 3 Ashtons and was going to do a 2nd Alexandra when I saw Elizabeth. I hadn't even finished her when Edwina started hounding me for her turn on the needles, and... and... my pour 2nd Alexandra is bawling in the corner feeling left out. Now, if that isn't addiction, tell me, what is?


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> If you designed them any quicker, we'd be working our fingers to the bones trying to keep up with you, and we wouldn't have a chance to try different yarns and colorways on the ones you've already done.
> 
> I did 3 Ashtons and was going to do a 2nd Alexandra when I saw Elizabeth. I hadn't even finished her when Edwina started hounding me for her turn on the needles, and... and... my pour 2nd Alexandra is bawling in the corner feeling left out. Now, if that isn't addiction, tell me, what is?


Oh I so know what you are saying! Who knew yarn could kick up such a fuss! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a question about blocking (or rther about blocking tools).
I bought blocking kit which came with 20 T-pins in it. Now that wasn't really enough, so I ordered some more. Now my question is: are all T-pins rust-proof, or did I need to buy ones that specify rust-proof?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

For all the comments about Dee's shawls, ditto, ditto, ditto, ditto! As far as T-pins are concerned it really depends where you buy them, if they come from a LYS or yarn website, then it is most likely they are rust proof.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

My problem is I dont do charts!!!! but would love to knit it


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patricialandesman said:


> My problem is I dont do charts!!!! but would love to knit it


The good news is that the whole reason the shawl was designed and the pattern put together was as a tutorial to teach people how to read charts! It's fun to learn new things at any age. Why not download the pattern and give it a try? The charts are very big and clear looking.... I am sure that you will find them much easier than you think.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

patricialandesman said:


> My problem is I dont do charts!!!! but would love to knit it


go for it patricialandesman. I always thought I couldn't knit from charts but Dee's patterns are just brilliant and so easy to use.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

patricialandesman, oh but you can. Neither did I think I could a few weeks ago. I'm doing it now. Dee walks you right through it! My Ashton is nearly finished and I am now a chart knitter! Haha!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

everything they said!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

AverilC said:


> patricialandesman said:
> 
> 
> > My problem is I dont do charts!!!! but would love to knit it
> ...


Ditto for me too!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I probably will give it a try. I have mastered so many other things such as teaching myself how to knit and crochet. I hope that by the pictures that I have posted you girls will agree that I am an okay knitter (I did the twin outfits and the ribbed sweater). If I get stuck I will just have to holler for my fellow KP's


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I learned how to read charts by knitting an Ashton. I enlarged the charts on my printer. I used crayons to highlight k2toget to make the charts eadier to read. I used sticky notes on the row above where I was knitting to make it easier to keep track where i was at. YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## LindaGreff (Feb 27, 2012)

stevieland said:


> patricialandesman said:
> 
> 
> > My problem is I dont do charts!!!! but would love to knit it
> ...


I didn't do charts, before Dee's tutorial! Thanks to the wonderful pattern and easy to understand instructions, I now believe that I can handle any chart, and (maybe) any lace pattern. I'm really looking forward to the new shawl, Nadira. I have my yarn and needles just waiting!

Now for the Ashton KAL. In spite of traveling from Arizona to Texas to Colorado, I finished my Ashton -- she traveled with me, of course. I didn't get a final weight on the yarn used, but I only had a little bit of my second ball left. I estimate I used nearly 660 yards of the Patons Lace in Amber (68% acrylic; 14% polyester; 9% mohair; and 9% wool, if their yardage is correct at 344 yards per. This is the yarn that has the sequins, which could have made it a horrible first lace and chart project, but I was LUCKY. In spite of the fact that I had to tink and rip back, the sequins never gave me problems.

The pictures don't show the sequins well, but they do sparkle in the sunlight. I had added extra repeats in Chart 2, but still only got 50" wide and 25" at the point -- I must not have stretched as far as the yarn might have gone. In my travels, I forgot the proper items for blocking. Without blocking wires or T-pins, my blocking job wasn't perfect, but it wasn't too bad for a first time, especially when dealing with mostly acrylic.  I learned my lesson, and Nadira will be done in a wool/silk blend, which DH helped me pick out.

Dee, thank you for such a wonderful learning project. If you hadn't written such clear directions, I don't think that I ever would have tried a chart, especially on something as difficult as lace. Your patience and timely comments to those of us seeking help made this a very fun project. Thanks again!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Linda, you are welcome!! That shawl looks absolutely wonderful! Wow. How the heck did you get those deep, pointy scallops with mostly acrylic yarn? Please do tell. Your blocking is superlative (I don't know why you would think otherwise???) and I love the color. This is a gorgeous shawl. :thumbup:

I've got to say it: Another convert!!!!!! Yahoo!!!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is really beautiful Linda! What a marvelous shawl!


----------



## LindaGreff (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, thank you for your kind comments! 

Dee, I was lucky with the acrylic. I had already started when I read of the potential blocking problems, but I decided to forge ahead. Someone posted a link on how to block non-natural fibers (thank you, whomever you are), and, after I experimented on a small swatch, I bravely did the shawlette. I used my steam iron just barely on steam, and a "flour sack" dishcloth as a pressing cloth to keep the yarn from melting. And yes, I did put the iron down on the dishcloth, and just guessed at how long to hold it in place (warm, not hot). And those "deep, pointy scallops" are the result of a sore thumb and standard straight pins on the points, with the yarn naturally forming the beautiful arc. I can't claim skill, just luck!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

FABULOUS!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Great work Linda. It looks wonderful. I agree just jump in with the charts and you will wonder how you ever managed with written instructions. I wasn't convinced until I tried. 

Dee, I am so looking forward to Nadira. I have done the complete 'ensemble' of your works to date and have just paid a visit to mecca (aka Bendigo Woollen Mills) and have several other canditate for yarn in my stash from quite a lot of on line and LYS purchases. So looking forward to it being released.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Linda, your knitting and blocking look perfect! WOW! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

If all goes well, we can look for a Tueday release of Nadira!
Oh my goodness, Is that Roar I hear thunder or all you hollering YEA!:lol:

I must admit I am not an acrylic person. It hurts me to work with it to begin with, but my oh my that is a beautiful shawl, n that blocking.....WOW!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Linda, Your shawl is beautiful. It is good to know that synthetic yarn is blockable. I bet I'm not the only one who has a friend or member of the family who would love a shawl but is allergic to animal fibers.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, that is a beautiful shawl. You did a great job.

Sue


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, Linda, your Ashton is 'to die for'. How beautiful with the sequins - not so labor intensive as putting on beads.
Makes me want to start another Ashton now.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

I tried to understand the directions on how to knit using the charts. I must be in a world all my own. I just don't get it. If the photo of the shawl was laid out, I would be able to follow by counting the stitches and pattern. Do you think that someone at a yarn shop could help me because I really want to make it. I am not stupid but I sure fel like I am. Thanks.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Molly Jo said:


> I tried to understand the directions on how to knit using the charts. I must be in a world all my own. I just don't get it. If the photo of the shawl was laid out, I would be able to follow by counting the stitches and pattern. Do you think that someone at a yarn shop could help me because I really want to make it. I am not stupid but I sure fel like I am. Thanks.


Hi Molly Jo. I am sorry you are having problems.

First of all, there are many pictures of the shawl laid out flat all over this KAL. Just scroll through the pages and you are sure to find some. Just the page before this one there is a lovely beige shawl that is laid out flat in one pic that might help.

What exactly is it that is causing you problems?

As the designer, may I offer a few suggestions:

Don't overthink. What causes problems to people is to try to figure it out by just reading and trying to visualize rather than just start kitting and following the tutorial directions.

If you just use that step-by-step tutorial that comes after the charts in conjunction with the charts, it will walk you through exactly what you need to do. You have to trust that if you follow it without thinking too much about it, just pick up your needles and yarn, and do exactly what it says without worrying at first about what it is going to look like and such, it starts becoming obvious. Start with the Chart 1 directions in the Tutorial. Then, do #1. Then #2. Then #3 etc.

Just remember that you are starting knitting at the neck and increasing each row to make an increasingly larger triangle.

Good luck. Let us try to help out...just let us know how.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Linda, your shawl knitting and blocking are beautiful! Molly Jo - you CAN do it. Many of us on the KAL had never used charts before Ashton, and we are all converts. I kept the symbol guide at the top of each enlarged graph and, like Dee said, didn't overthink it (until the very end), just knitted. I use a metal board (think cross stitch) and magnetic strips to isolate the section I'm on and used markers only at the center and to mark where each blue repeat is supposed to end. Go for it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Linda, your shawl knitting and blocking are beautiful! Molly Jo - you CAN do it. Many of us on the KAL had never used charts before Ashton, and we are all converts. I kept the symbol guide at the top of each enlarged graph and, like Dee said, didn't overthink it (until the very end), just knitted. I use a metal board (think cross stitch) and magnetic strips to isolate the section I'm on and used markers only at the center and to mark where each blue repeat is supposed to end. Go for it!


Ditto Linda. I knit like EqLady, using the magnetic board and strips to isolate the row I am working on. Initially I was usually markers at the center and by the border stitches, but soon just went to the markers at the center only. I would focus on the blue section once I began knitting that part and would knit it once, right to left, then deliberately pause, before repeating it. Once you get knitting, you learn to "read" the stitches and see how the stitches line up, as the motif grows. Once you get comfortable with it, you may notice very quickly if you make a mistake, as you realize that it doesn't feel right and the stitches are not lining up as they should. If you look at the chart before you start you have a visual representation of the pattern, which you don't get when you have written stitches alone.

Sue


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope I have finally figured out how to post pictures. This is my umpteenth time to try to show you all my Ashton Shawl. It was knit with KnitPicks Stroll in Wine Tasting Tonal on size 5 needles w/ 32" cord. It took about three weeks and I learned oooooooodles of things. Thank you Dee for the opportunity to stretch myself beyond my boundries. I have surprised myself but couldn't have done it without Dee and many others and their unwavering assistance.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW! Absolutely stunning! Congrats, now on to the next one! LOL


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Patcher that is a beautiful Ashton. Love that color!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> WOW! Absolutely stunning! Congrats, now on to the next one! LOL


Thank you for your kind words. I have completed my Alexandra and am looking forward to the next one. However, it won't be for a couple of months. We are awaiting a new grandson in July and I have a list from my step daughter for baby knits.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Patcher, that looks fantastic! What a beautiful color. You did a great job, really! I am so pleased that this was such a good experience and that you learned so much. It feels good to stretch the mind, doesn't it? I am really proud of you. :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Patcher, Congratulations thrice: the first is for your beautifully completed Ashton, the 2nd for the awaited grandson, and 3rd for a step-daughter who values hand made baby knits. Happy Knitting.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Patcher, your Ashton turned out beautifully! Great color. I can just imagine all of the oooooo's and aaaaaah's when you wear it! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a beautiful shawl. Great job. I love the colour. I am knitting the Alexandra in that for my daughter and it is nice to see how it knits up.

Sue


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful - and love thata color!


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for your suggestions. I'm going to give it a try again. I probably do think too much. If I run into trouble I will get back on and ask questions again. You give me a lot of confidence.


----------



## LindaGreff (Feb 27, 2012)

Patcher, that is one gorgeous shawl. I love that color. I may change my mind on what I have chosen for the Nadira...


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Patcher,
Wow! very nice Ashton, can't wait to see your Alexandra, and now that you can get pictures up maybe we will see some of the new grandson in his baby knits when available on forum in pictures! Yea! :thumbup:


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't believe it. I knitted the first chart. I'm getting a swelled head. Thank you again for the support. It worked!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Molly Jo said:


> I can't believe it. I knitted the first chart. I'm getting a swelled head. Thank you again for the support. It worked!


Well done. keep going. Soon you will have it completed.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

WTG!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

ok, I have a basic question, I just started my Ashton and I am confused about the SSK.. in the past I have slipped the stitches off the left needle with the right and then put them back on the left to knit them together with the right needle, I cannot figure out how to slip them off, leave them on the right needle and then knit in front of them with the left needle.. somehow the yo stitch before makes it almost impossible for me to throw the yarn around my left needle in front of the right... I am on row 7... what am i doing wrong?


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

ok, I just remembered the site knitting help.com that showed me the right way to do it, you can tell I am a newbie to knitting but not afraid to ask for help... I am learning how to read a chart with this pattern... I am determined to make a beautiful shawl ... there have been so many lovely shawls posted.. all the pics and comments from everyone give me hope and encouragement! thanks everyone!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

retirednelda said:


> ok, I just remembered the site knitting help.com that showed me the right way to do it, you can tell I am a newbie to knitting but not afraid to ask for help... I am learning how to read a chart with this pattern... I am determined to make a beautiful shawl ... there have been so many lovely shawls posted.. all the pics and comments from everyone give me hope and encouragement! thanks everyone!


Just keep going. The Ashton was the first of many firsts for me too but I did it and went on with the Alexandra. Use lots of life lines!!!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

ok, I am going to go all out and start again and use Madelinetosh merino dk in La vien rose that I got from Jimmy beans wool yesterday.. its a gorgeous color, I hope that is not too heavy for this pattern, it just begs to be used NOW, I knit tight, should I use a 7 or an 8 needle?? what do you all think? I will post a pic as soon as something develops &#128515;


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

a friend used a dk for this shawl and she too is a tight knitter, she did hers with an 8.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh and remember by using a dk for this your shawlette will be larger than the measurements for the fingering weight.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

retirednelda said:


> ok, I am going to go all out and start again and use Madelinetosh merino dk in La vien rose that I got from Jimmy beans wool yesterday.. its a gorgeous color, I hope that is not too heavy for this pattern, it just begs to be used NOW, I knit tight, should I use a 7 or an 8 needle?? what do you all think? I will post a pic as soon as something develops &#55357;&#56835;


Last month, I knit a shawl with the same yarn (different color) and used size 7 needles. Do you have enough yardage; how much do you have? Dee will have some good advice on that.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I have 900 yards, I wanted to make sure I had plenty to make something pretty, how did your shawl turn out with that weight?


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

CathyAnn, i looked up your shawl pic you did with the tosh dk and it looks great, you do some wonderful shawls!!!! If I were you, I sure would be struttin` my stuff everyday!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

retirednelda said:


> I have 900 yards, I wanted to make sure I had plenty to make something pretty, how did your shawl turn out with that weight?


You've got plenty, and the pattern looks fantastic in the heavier yarns, as you've seen already. I too think that 8s would be fine. Can't wait to see... it will be so warm and snuggly!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, Nelda. That yarn was wonderful to knit with, and the finished shawl is sooooo soft! I wear it a lot! I think an Ashton knit out of that yarn will be gorgeous! You have plenty of yarn.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

Better late than never! I started the Ashton yesterday and after 3 attempts I made it through the first chart and placed my life-line just before bed last night. Love it so far even with the restarts and mistakes. My mom always said if you are a knitter, you are a ripper (meaning ripping out knitting to correct a mistake). I think it is now called frogging or tinking. Do these two terms mean the same thing? Thanks!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Tinking is unknitting one stitch at a time and frogging is ripping like I tore my Ashton all out yesterday after being on row 11 of chart 1...I had one more stitch on one side than the other and just could not figure out what I had messed up no matter how much I read the chart and shawl, so I just decided to do it again rather than waste time keeping on and it bothering me forever... I cannot stand a mistake and it just haunts me.. so I save time and frog it at the first now... I am determined to get this Ashton right!


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

Thanks, and yes, I had to frog my twice and also had to tink several times. I plan to work on it all afternoon today and can't wait. Quick trip for groceries/sale items, and then back to knitting. Love it! Also will get new SD card for camera so I can post pics.


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

BeckyOH said:


> Thanks, and yes, I had to frog my twice and also had to tink several times. I plan to work on it all afternoon today and can't wait. Quick trip for groceries/sale items, and then back to knitting. Love it! Also will get new SD card for camera so I can post pics.


Forgot to add that if I make a mistake that is only known to me, then I can live with it. If I make a mistake that obviously stands out in a pattern, then I have to fix it. Numerous duplications of a favorite afghan pattern is especially easy to tell the difference between an ok mistake or one that needs correction.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

With only 5 more rows of pattern to go on my Ashton I am forcing myself to get up, stretch and do something else for a bit. I fear that if I don't, my body will stay in the rocking chair position forever! I can feel it talking to me in my hips, legs and arms,,,,move,,,now!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I have frogged and tinked my Ashton too many times to count; but I have stayed the course thanks to the Shawlettes and Dee. I will finish my Ashton this week and be able to post my pictures by the weekend. This will be such an accomplishment for me because I have MS and RA and the hands have not always been cooperative!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I have frogged and tinked my Ashton too many times to count; but I have stayed the course thanks to the Shawlettes and Dee. I will finish my Ashton this week and be able to post my pictures by the weekend. This will be such an accomplishment for me because I have MS and RA and the hands have not always been cooperative!


Way to go!!! I look forward to seeing the pics! :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> > I have frogged and tinked my Ashton too many times to count; but I have stayed the course thanks to the Shawlettes and Dee. I will finish my Ashton this week and be able to post my pictures by the weekend. This will be such an accomplishment for me because I have MS and RA and the hands have not always been cooperative!
> ...


Me too. Your stick-to-it attitude is wonderful.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I have frogged and tinked my Ashton too many times to count; but I have stayed the course thanks to the Shawlettes and Dee. I will finish my Ashton this week and be able to post my pictures by the weekend. This will be such an accomplishment for me because I have MS and RA and the hands have not always been cooperative!


Good for you! I can't wait to see it. I've only got 3 more rows to go and mine will be finished. I have so much I need to do though so I'm not sure if I can sit here any longer today...dinner wants to be cooked, the garden wants watering, the dogs want walking and two pots want transplanting...and my Ashton is crying, "stay with me"...such a dilemma!


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

I want to see pictures too, and will post mine when I get camera batteries. 

@umosabeads: congrats, and as an OA sufferer, I can sympathize just a little. The silver lining is that being disabled, I have a bit more time to knit than others, but can't sit for extended periods, so have to get out of my chair too. I can lay across the bed to rest my back and hips, but not easy to knit that way. I make more mistakes.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I have frogged and tinked my Ashton too many times to count; but I have stayed the course thanks to the Shawlettes and Dee. I will finish my Ashton this week and be able to post my pictures by the weekend. This will be such an accomplishment for me because I have MS and RA and the hands have not always been cooperative!


Frogging and tinking are the glue that hold us together! I'm on the last chart for Wilshire and, although I have been working steadily at it for the last three days, I'm knitting and tinking the same half row!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I have frogged and tinked my Ashton too many times to count; but I have stayed the course thanks to the Shawlettes and Dee. I will finish my Ashton this week and be able to post my pictures by the weekend. This will be such an accomplishment for me because I have MS and RA and the hands have not always been cooperative!


oooohhhhh---I am excited for you! I can't wait to see it....

drumroll.......


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I finally finished Ashton chart 1 and will try and figure out how to post a pic... using #8 Harmony circs, will put in a lifeline before starting on next chart, and I am so excited to see everyone else's pictures.. it sure does help having all of you doing it too and all the advice!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

retirednelda said:


> I finally finished Ashton chart 1 and will try and figure out how to post a pic... using #8 Harmony circs, will put in a lifeline before starting on next chart, and I am so excited to see everyone else's pictures.. it sure does help having all of you doing it too and all the advice!


Lookin' good! Love the color. It is gonna be scrumptious!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow! Your's blocked so beautifully and the color really shows of the pattern.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

There the name - Dee and the Shawlettes!!! We have a name for this KAL!!!


----------



## bettyjo442 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a question when I finished chart 1 I had 59 stitches on my needle. I did rows 1-4 of chart 2 and now have 63 stitches on my needle. Is this the right number of stitches? It seems I am short stitches for row 5. Please help.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

bettyjo442 said:


> I have a question when I finished chart 1 I had 59 stitches on my needle. I did rows 1-4 of chart 2 and now have 63 stitches on my needle. Is this the right number of stitches? It seems I am short stitches for row 5. Please help.


After row 1, you will have added 4 more st for a total of 63. Row 2 keeps the count the same.

Row 3 adds 4 more making 67. Row 4 doesn't add any.

Soooo.... you may have missed those YOs on either side of the center stitch, I know I do that on stockinette sections sometimes, as it is easy to forget. Check that out, and see if that is the problem. I bet it is missing YOs somewhere on those rows 1 or 3.

Good luck. Come on back if you still have a problem.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Plague said:


> There the name - Dee and the Shawlettes!!! We have a name for this KAL!!!


I used to have a blues band called Dee and Guy Trouble back in my former life as a guitar slinging rocker chick. So why not Dee and the Shawlettes???


----------



## bettyjo442 (Jan 14, 2012)

That's it! Thanks so much!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I knew it! A sharing Creative Spirit ... can't hide that kind of light and energy - not that you tried. 


:thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like you have had some fun times in your past?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dee and the Shawlettes? Yesssssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

So what's our theme song?!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Sounds like you have had some fun times in your past?


You betcha! aka, Dee, the wild years :twisted:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Can't think of a single song that has knitting in it, lol


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is so thrilling! I am at this moment knitting the last row of my Ashton Shawlette! It's such a wonderful feeling of accomplishment. Thank you for the design Dee.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

gypsie said:


> This is so thrilling! I am at this moment knitting the last row of my Ashton Shawlette! It's such a wonderful feeling of accomplish. Thank you for the design Dee.


Congratulations! We look forward to pics of the new arrival!


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

I am a real late comer to the Ashton KAL, having discovered it only about a month ago. But I have begun my Ashton and am at the fourth repeat of Chart 2. 

I think I have tinked and frogged as many stitches as I've done going forward. It's very satisfying to be a perfectionist, something I thought was not in my DNA. With this kind of project, if everything isn't exactly right, it becomes obvious immediately, doesn't it? 

Well, let's see how many times I have to knit this repeat of Chart 2 this morning. Upward and Onward!!!


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

Glad to see you're hanging in there. I too did a lot of frogging & tinking on my Ashton. I am now on my third, the Nadira, and it gets easier & easier. If you want to learn something new, this is the perfect place to do it. So much help is available.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> I am a real late comer to the Ashton KAL, having discovered it only about a month ago. But I have begun my Ashton and am at the fourth repeat of Chart 2.
> 
> I think I have tinked and frogged as many stitches as I've done going forward. It's very satisfying to be a perfectionist, something I thought was not in my DNA. With this kind of project, if everything isn't exactly right, it becomes obvious immediately, doesn't it?
> 
> Well, let's see how many times I have to knit this repeat of Chart 2 this morning. Upward and Onward!!!


It is indeed satisfying to be a perfectionist, that is a good way to put it. Good for you! It does get easier, trust me. It is funny how many people who first knitted the Ashton and then went on the the Alexandra swore the second pattern was an easier pattern to knit, although it really isn't... they just got to be better lace knitters and everything seemed so much easier.

Good luck, I know you are going to have a lovely shawl when you are done.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Knit quilt beader . Start the Ashton shawl to become a perfectionist? I don't think so. What is it that becomes obvious immediately? I think my DNA has left on a Loooooog holiday, never to be located again. Seamus


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

After reading this entire forum I decided to give this a try.

It took me three tries to get started, but once I got going I was doing okay. I have been religiously placing lifelines and had to use my first one, but smooth (and slow) sailing since then.

Until now.

I am stuck on the silliest row. It is not even a hard row!!!! I have had to tink 4 times, even though I think I am reading stitches correctly and count as I go.

<sigh>

Why is it the silliest things seem to get me?

I am on my 5th repeat of chart 2. I was planning to make it bigger....maybe this is Ashton's way of telling me it doesn't want to be bigger hahaha.

Just needed to vent!!

Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Sennaa, you either missed a yarnover or maybe a yarnover fell off your needle on the purl side. If you have two many stitches it is a possibility that on a s1k2tog psso that you forgot to psso. Good luck.


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

gypsie said:


> Sennaa, you either missed a yarnover or maybe a yarnover fell off your needle on the purl side. If you have two many stitches it is a possibility that on a s1k2tog psso that you forgot to psso. Good luck.


Thanks gypsie! It is such an easy row its embarrassing. Its the row with just one yo then a ssk. I have miscounted the 10 stitches (even though I count twice) a few times, and missed a yo a few times..... I will get it right one of these times!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It seems sometimes no matter how hard you try you will still overlook something. It took me 6 weeks to complete my Ashton and when almost finished I began to realize where the mistakes happened each time and would know where to look for them! I also spent many hours on one row because I would not consider the fact that the pattern was changing on Chart 3 and my stitch markers needed to change also. Someone finally set me straight!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow so pretty. I haven't mastered lace yet.


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

Gypsie, that sounds like what will happen with me! Now that I am have already done a bunch of chart 2 repeats, I have learned some tricks....

Nan - you should give the Ashton a try! Everything is explained so well, and there is a ton of support here.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Sennaa - You have such a lovely way of venting - you can vent here anytime, and get some help in at the bargain. Keep smiling. Seamus/


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Also Sennaa, you may already know this but you can fix a missed yarnover when you are purling and if you don't find it there, you can even fix it on your next pattern row....without ever having to tink back. I was elated when I learned that little trick. Believe me, I'm no expert, I haven't even been knitting very long but all these lovely people on KP are patient in teaching me as I knit along!


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

seamus said:


> Sennaa - You have such a lovely way of venting - you can vent here anytime, and get some help in at the bargain. Keep smiling. Seamus/


Oh, I am sure this will not be my last vent!! 
Happy knitting


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

gypsie said:


> Also Sennaa, you may already know this but you can fix a missed yarnover when you are purling and if you don't find it there, you can even fix it on your next pattern row....without ever having to tink back. I was elated when I learned that little trick. Believe me, I'm no expert, I haven't even been knitting very long but all these lovely people on KP are patient in teaching me as I knit along!


Thank you for the reminder! I had read this looking through the forum, but had completely forgotten. I am sure I will use this skill. Likely in the next row.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder. I learn so much from this place!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi! Often it is indeed the easiest rows that cause the most problems. I still find that to be the case. This is the place to vent... mastering lace knitting is just having the patience to keep fixing and tinking and venting until you finally get it right. It is only for the tenacious folks with a strong constitution!

Here is a cool video on how to fix missing yarn overs several rows down. It also applies to if you notice that you missed a yarn over when you are working the next RS. The technique is the same. I use it to fix mistakes a lot. Which I still make, believe me. I just know how to fix them now.






So here is a little tip for anyone who has not done these kinds of fixes before:

Sennaa, let's say you did that YO/SSK combo from Row 5, chart 2 and put the YO after the SSk rather than before it and didn't notice until you approach it again from Row 7.

You would use the technique in the video to put that missing YO right before the SSK where it belongs.

Then just drop the stitch that was knitted into the YO after the SSK (where it did not belong) off the needle. Positions switched! And then just work a few more rows and redistribute the tension when you can get to it easily and that is that!! No frogging, only take a minute or too.

Anyone that requires any clarification on my tip for the day let me know!


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

Sennaa, let's say you did that YO/SSK combo from Row 5, chart 2 and put the YO after the SSk rather than before it and didn't notice until you approach it again from Row 7. 

You would use the technique in the video to put that missing YO right before the SSK where it belongs. 

Then just drop the stitch that was knitted into the YO after the SSK (where it did not belong) off the needle. Positions switched! And then just work a few more rows and redistribute the tension when you can get to it easily and that is that!! No frogging, only take a minute or too.




Oh. My. Gosh. Picking up a missing yo was amazing info, but switching places.... this is gold! 

I almost want to do that on purpose just to try it.... but I think I make enough errors on my own without adding any on purpose. Thank you thank you!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

What do you do for the even rows on Chart 4? Hope you can help. Thank you.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Revan said:


> What do you do for the even rows on Chart 4? Hope you can help. Thank you.


I answered your PM, but for anyone else reading, you purl back just like before... that Do Not Purl Back direction is only for the final WS row 18, which you will be binding off on the purl side.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I replied to your PM Dee. Thank you again for your help and all your beautiful shawls you created.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Sennaa said:


> After reading this entire forum I decided to give this a try.
> 
> It took me three tries to get started, but once I got going I was doing okay. I have been religiously placing lifelines and had to use my first one, but smooth (and slow) sailing since then.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! I'm at the very same place and have tinked and frogged this repeat three times. I am not discouraged, amazingly. I will NOT let it get the best of me.

It certainly helps to hear from someone else who's at the same stage. Thank you.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96942-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

